# Fraz Labs Mechanical Flashlights (formerly QTC Non-Battery Crush)



## TheFraz (Aug 22, 2019)

*Update 12/8/2020

*I've been needing to update this OP for a long time as the design has constantly been changing since we started using our own CNC machinery (quicker to prototype new ideas). So here is the current offering. First a pic of the 3 lights - The Lumenite 18650, Tiny Nugget 18650, and Tiny Nugget 18350 from left to right:













_*Backstory:

*_When I started developing the lights (the old generation of lights that eventually become the lights pictured above), there was a vision to design a very durable, very simple light that eliminated the 'bells and whistles' of most modern light design. Something that went the opposite direction of most current technology. I wanted less bells and whistles, no strobe. Simple, rugged, reliable, and compact.


I've always liked the simplicity of QTC (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_tunnelling_composite) and have always been driven away from drivers and PCBs in LEDs, so around 2011 decided to try and build a light based around QTC. The problems with QTC were that it was vulnerable to shearing force as well as overcompressive force, which would limit the lifespan of the material. All the flashlight design from other manufacturers and modders back then was 'battery crush' which placed the QTC pill directly beneath the battery which would lead to these shearing forces and could also damage the battery with hard compression. This also did not allow the use of springs to keep constant battery contact. Over the course of a year of design before the first model (and finally a patent several years later) we were able to do away with battery crush and implement a piston system to house the QTC and keep it protected from these forces, greatly increasing it's lifespan and making the light extremely durable with no electronic components to break.

We constantly strive to eliminate parts rather than add them in an effort to eliminate failure bottlenecks. These lights have no circuit board to fail. And a very simple user interface...simply twist to brighten. These current designs have also eliminated all wires from the system.

Pictured below is the 'wireless' internals of a 21700 Lumenite. The contact leads also secure the LED very firmly to the Engine of the light which acts as a heat sink.





And here is a video showing the function of one of these lights vs. a traditional clicky light:



There are additional models/options, but as these three are most available currently I will update this OP again when others become ready. I will also occasionally offer small runs of things like the Tiny Tank or 18500 BlasterNugget on a first-come-first-serve basis for now.

These lights all operate on a proprietary and patented non-battery-crush engine that uses QTC or other pressure-sensitive smart materials instead of Electronics to brighten and dim the light. They are also completely free from wire-solder-point connections to break. This wire-free design allows the quick-change of 16mm MCPCB boards (with a little practice).

*Continuing shortly with update while videos and pics are put together...
**Below this point is old information and older models:
*

It feels great to post in an actual sales thread again. Finally some new lights are ready to go.






Here is a little background on the project if you are interested. The original project I documented here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...C-flashlight-from-scratch-(non-battery-crush) in the homemade section of CPF. The design developed and grew into better units which went on sale in the paragraphs below.


The following is a description of theQzark26350, a flashlight from my previous thread. It was the foundation for the new design that will be available in this thread. The idea behind this light remains the same and the parts in bold are edits to the original post:


Around 4 years ago_*(close to 10 now)*_,I decided to design a light that went the opposite direction of most current technology. I wanted less bells and whistles, no strobe.Simple, rugged, reliable, and compact.

So I came up with this design. It is a very minimal, QTC-based,flashlight using an _*XM-L2or XP-L*_ neutral. I eliminated all the parts I possibly could to try and reduce failure bottlenecks. It only has 2 solder points (on the LED pads), the LED sits firmly on the heat sink attached by machine screws. No printed circuit board to fail. And a very simple user interface...simply twist to brighten.

I also wanted to eliminate as many pieces of the traditional flashlight body as I could, so this only has 3. The engine, bezel, and body. It only has 2 moving pieces, which are the body and bezel. The light is very overbuilt and feels heavy for its size. The light is _*small*_.I measured the current draw at between 3 and 4 amps at the light's highest level (direct drive at full), depending on which battery you use. I recommend a safe chemistry or protected cell. The light can reach lows that are hard to detect and can slowly drain the battery.The light is in the 'off' position when the lip of the body is outside of the bezel lip. 


The original post can be found here:https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...hts-(2nd-run-and-combo-package-now-available)




Through the sales and use of this light I discovered the inevitable aspects of the design that I did not like, but more importantly I found the failures in the supply chain that I never saw coming. I had to learn how to machine all the parts in house and make the design and assembly as efficient as possible. I think this makes for a better light and also allows us to keep theprice down while making the parts here in the US.


Over the next few years I eliminated the parts of the design I didn't like (or combined them into a single piece with CNC) and experimented with making various models. Also we implemented the use of other smart materials in addition to QTC and made it possible for anyone to change these materials out (one of the biggest hiccups of the original design).


Being forced to redesign the light from near scratch, I tackled all the issues that bothered me about the Qzark 26650 design. The piston wear, non-replaceable QTC, and small bits and pieces of epoxy or other bothersome parts to keep things in place.

Here are the new designs in various stages of assembly (tumbled but no anodization on left, anodization on middle two, and raw aluminum before tumbling on right):




The Tiny Nugget 18350, Lumenite 26350, Big E 26350, and Lumenite 18650.

The new design is documented here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...d-Fraz-Mechanical-Smart-Materials-flashlights

It uses a much improved piston system that allows user-replaceable QTC or any other smart material that behaves like QTC.

Here are a few other pics of the design:













We design and machine all these components from scratch to make this system work and protect the QTC far longer than the older models of lights:





These lights are also tumbled, deburred, and natural anodize coated by us.

Right now I have only one unit for sale, a Lumenite 26350. I made a video of the exact light for sale here:


*Notice* because we do some hand processing on these and do everything in-house, these first units will have some minor blemishes on them.

The Lumenite is $125 shipped and comes with a 26350 battery. The charger is not included.

The Lumenite is 2.75" x 1.72"


I will update this thread as we assemble the other models seen above. If there are particular models that interest you, let me know and I can make them in higher numbers accordingly. To see progress of these lights you can follow us on Instagram here https://www.instagram.com/frazlabs/?hl=en and/or youtube here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC221683jG_oP9uSUF-D2RAw?view_as=subscriber

I will update these channels often as we work to make the design better. If you are interested in the Lumenite above, please mention so in this thread or PM me.

Thank you,
Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 22, 2019)

*Old information. Out of date as of 12/20/2020 (this post will be used to update with new design information)*


Some tech details about the Lumenite:










It is a proprietary design. All one chunk milled from a single piece of 6061 aluminum. I believe this gives much better heatsinking. 

Some pieces we make here in Arkansas that go into the light:





These pieces go into making the light easier to assemble and more importantly better performing.






This piston system is what makes the QTC or other smart-materials effective. Protecting the QTC.






I like the engine to be a clean look/design. The fewer points of failure the better.

Waiting list so far...

nbp (Paid Shipped)
Glenn7 (Paid ) (shipped)
Strintguy (pending)
mk2rocco (paid shipped)
id30209 (paid) (shipped)
chipwillis (paid) (shipped)
Luckyonion (paid) (shipped)
Zandar (Lumenite 26350 SST20) (paid) (shipped)
Uriah (Tiny Nugget XM-L2)
Gunga (paid) (shipped)
obijuan kenobe (18350/26350)
justanotherguy (Lumenite 18650) (paid) (shipped)
euroken (Lumenite)
egginator (Tiny Nugget) (paid) (shipped)
Eciton (Tiny Nugget)
Tixx (Tiny Nugget)
emu124 (Tiny Nugget/18650)
sledhead (paid) (shipped)
Bla2000
Nbp
Karlthev
Nightshade
Str8stroke
Rasher (paid) (shipped)
aerodrew (paid) (shipped)
Toolman
Ride
Lane32x
triac
psmboost
scout24
zunkted (paid) (shipped)
Geisto
Tip&ring
lightjunk
pilo7448
egginator
CRKDmike 18350 (neutral)
Kitrobaskin
ledbetter 18350 or 26350 XP-L or SST50
Kevin77 26650 or 18650 5k
tanasit 18650
DrSpaceman 26350 or 18350
Stoneking 26350
Bravo 18650
mgizler 18650
neutralwhite 21700
Scapegoatumi 18650 or 26650

This will be updated with more detail shortly (on my phone at the moment...). Also, I will double check this list and make sure I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## nbp (Aug 22, 2019)

I’ll take it!


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'll take the next a Big Nugget (Lumenite) 18650, or maybe a Big E 26350 if you have one spare please. I would like a neutral to warm (or high CRI) tint. 
Assuming the optics in the Big E make the beam wider but the optics in the Big Nugget throwier?


----------



## Strintguy (Aug 23, 2019)

I'll be in for a Big Nugget too!


----------



## mk2rocco (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm in for an 18650 light with something around a 4000k emitter (XPL HI, 219C, or 319A preferred)


----------



## id30209 (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m in for Tiny, Big E and Lumenite
EDIT: if possible to choose emitter then 351D 5000k 90CRI in all


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 23, 2019)

I would like a lumenite


----------



## Luckyonion (Aug 23, 2019)

In for tiny nugget please


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you for the order NBP! It shipped today, and I've taken note of all these requests and will fill them ASAP. I'm back in town Sunday and in the meantime, Felicia is anodizing and getting everything ready. Again, thanks so much. 

-Fraz


----------



## Zandar (Aug 24, 2019)

Yikes, I've been trying to log in all day! I'm sure I've missed out on the first batch but please put me down for one of those 26350 "Big E" lumenlite or whatever will be available in the future. Thanks, alex


----------



## Strintguy (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm excited by the simplicity and durability. Also love high CRI


----------



## nbp (Aug 24, 2019)

Awesome thanks! Can’t wait to try it!


----------



## Uriah (Aug 25, 2019)

I would like to get one of The Tiny Nuggets 18350 with a XM-L2 emitter.
Thanks


----------



## gunga (Aug 26, 2019)

Interested in 18350 and possibly 18650 with 4000K LED. High cri if possible but not green tinted.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Aug 26, 2019)

Dude, don't leave me hanging!! 18350 or 26350!!

obi


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 26, 2019)

Back in town and I'm back to work assembling the lights. I'll let you know what is available when they are finished and I'll try to get lights to the people in order of request first. I'll notify the thread and the potential buyers when they are done.

Thank you so much for your interest and patience.

-Fraz


----------



## mk2rocco (Aug 26, 2019)

[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherguy (Aug 26, 2019)

He's back!!!!

Interested : Lumenite 18650


----------



## euroken (Aug 27, 2019)

would be interested in 18650 hi cri version if available.


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's the next unit up for sale. Another Lumenite 26350 that comes with a battery. This one will have a small discount, priced at $115, because of some small cosmetic flaws (lathe teeth marks from ano removal....ugh). Other than that, the function is flawless. This one has an XP-L HI emitter with a 5k neutral tint. Here are some pics and a video of this unit:












I would like to ship to the US only now if possible (shipping is included in the price for the US). If you are overseas and interested, PM me and I can quote shipping. Again, you can post in this thread or PM me if interested in purchasing this light.

I am assembling some more units now. Next will likely be a Tiny Nugget 18350 and a Lumenite 18650. I'm going to try to get a Big E 26350 put together as well if I've got time tonight.

I really appreciate all your support. I'm using all the funds from these lights to continue to improve the design and scale the manufacturing processes to make them faster. I couldn't do it without you early adopters.

-Fraz


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 28, 2019)

I'd like to take it Fraz but I wanted a Lumenite 18650 as well and since I was 2nd on the "I'll take it" list can I wait till you assemble a Lumenite 18650 then work out postage to Tasmania, Australia for both please?


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 28, 2019)

I’ll take it if it doesn’t work out with Glenn7


----------



## Eciton (Aug 28, 2019)

In for an 18350 now that CPF is back! I posted on Instagram as @UKfountainpens a few days ago but I don't know if that counts as my spot in line


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 28, 2019)

Glenn7 said:


> I'd like to take it Fraz but I wanted a Lumenite 18650 as well and since I was 2nd on the "I'll take it" list can I wait till you assemble a Lumenite 18650 then work out postage to Tasmania, Australia for both please?



That sounds good Glenn. I'll figure out the postage and let you know. Also, if you're interested, the Lumenite head will fit both the 18650 and 26350 battery tubes - you can buy a separate tube to fit the head unless you want 2 full lights.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 28, 2019)

egginator1 said:


> I’ll take it if it doesn’t work out with Glenn7



I will update the site with new available units this evening.



Eciton said:


> In for an 18350 now that CPF is back! I posted on Instagram as @UKfountainpens a few days ago but I don't know if that counts as my spot in line



Hey Eciton! Good to hear from you on CPF as well . Yes, I'll work as quickly as possible to get everyone in line covered.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 29, 2019)

First Tiny Nugget 18350 is up for sale. It will be the light only with no battery or charger. Price is $85 (shipped in the US....if overseas let me know and I will add shipping appropriately). Again, this is the first unit out in the wild, so it does have imperfections as do the previous units. The pics and vids below show exactly the unit you will be receiving. The cool thing about this unit is it uses the same optic as the first Qzark 26650 light that I sold....however the engine has been shrunk enough to use in pocket lights now (while maintaining a larger piston which makes the QTC last longer).

Pics of the light being sold:












Tumbled (for grip) and natural anodized.

And a video of the unit working:


Glenn, I've got you on space #1 on the bundle list and I've taken note of everyone else on the list too. I will list the specs and mechanics of the individual models at the top post of the thread soon. In the meantime, if you want this light or the previous Lumenite let me know.

As always, I appreciate all your support,
Fraz


----------



## mk2rocco (Aug 29, 2019)

What type of emitter is used in that 18350 light? I'm interested depending on the color temp!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 29, 2019)

mk2rocco said:


> What type of emitter is used in that 18350 light? I'm interested depending on the color temp!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Sorry, I should've mentioned that! It is a CREE XP-L in neutral 5k.

-Fraz


----------



## gunga (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm on the list for 4000k right.? Are these easily modded?


----------



## gunga (Aug 29, 2019)

What are the dimensions of the 18350 and 18650 light?


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 29, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> That sounds good Glenn. I'll figure out the postage and let you know. Also, if you're interested, the Lumenite head will fit both the 18650 and 26350 battery tubes - you can buy a separate tube to fit the head unless you want 2 full lights.
> 
> -Fraz


Wow yes! The big E and a 18650 tube to go with it would be great thanks,  trigger waiting.......


----------



## nightshade (Aug 29, 2019)

Is it water resistant- how would this light perform in salt-water?


----------



## id30209 (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ll take tiny 18350


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 29, 2019)

gunga said:


> I'm on the list for 4000k right.? Are these easily modded?



Yes, and I've got some new LEDs on order. They will be easy to mod as they use standard size stars and I've tried to make the components fit together like LEGOs. I'll put up some pics of the internals for each light when I get a bit of time.

On a sidenote, this week I'm working on parts for a 'wireless' version of this light. A model where the LED will fit in with no soldered components or wires at all - that one will be very easy to mod.


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 29, 2019)

gunga said:


> What are the dimensions of the 18350 and 18650 light?



I'm on the road right now, I'll measure them tonight for you.


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 29, 2019)

nightshade said:


> Is it water resistant- how would this light perform in salt-water?



Yes they are water resistant. I've tested them to 5-gallon bucket depth, but I'm going to get the seals working to below 20 feet with 50 feet for an hour as a goal. My old model was capable of 80+ feet, but every time I make a new unit with a new optic new testing has to be done. I haven't had a chance to test deep in a lake yet. That will be the end of this month.

Salt water is a good test! I'll make a salt solution and post how it works out with a 24 hour test (it should hold up just fine...there won't be any important exposed parts)


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 29, 2019)

id30209 said:


> I’ll take tiny 18350
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



PM sent


----------



## Tixx (Aug 29, 2019)

Pretty sure I was on a list or at least following this project back then. Definitely want to be on a list again for the small version. That is what I was waiting for. Welcome back!


----------



## emu124 (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm in for a 18350 + 18650 :devil:
What type of LED's are available? Looking for NW + HI CRI


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Aug 30, 2019)

I think a waiting list needs to be written.


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 31, 2019)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> I think a waiting list needs to be written.


I agree. I'm working on updating the thread with more tech specs and info as well.


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 31, 2019)

gunga said:


> What are the dimensions of the 18350 and 18650 light?



2.88"x1.35" for the 18350 and 4"x1.71" for the 18650


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 31, 2019)

Updated the 2nd post with a waiting list. I will edit it to reflect the desired models as well.

I've ordered components for some of the special requests, so some may be a bit out of order waiting on these components.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 31, 2019)

Great ^^^^^
Just don't use XML's on mine LOOOL


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 31, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Great ^^^^^
> Just don't use XML's on mine LOOOL



Lol I'm looking forward to trying out a 351D....I've never used one of those before.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 31, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Lol I'm looking forward to trying out a 351D....I've never used one of those before.



You won’t be disapointed!


----------



## Luckyonion (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sledhead (Sep 1, 2019)

Put me on the list...not sure I want a Big E or the 18650. Only have 123's and 18650's...not sure I want another battery type, but, that Big E looks great. Emitter to be determined. Love my 3-4K's though.


----------



## bla2000 (Sep 1, 2019)

Please add me to the list for a tiny nugget 18350 with a 4000k led. Thanks.


----------



## gunga (Sep 1, 2019)

If the 18650 is indeed 43mm wide, I'll just limit my self to the 18350 tiny nugget. Thanks.


----------



## nbp (Sep 1, 2019)

I would like to get on the list for a cute little 18350. Thanks Fraz!


----------



## karlthev (Sep 1, 2019)

I've just located my "original" (?) design from 2012 and, works like a charm! Please put me in for an 18350 with 5000K!!!


Karl


----------



## nightshade (Sep 1, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Yes they are water resistant. I've tested them to 5-gallon bucket depth, but I'm going to get the seals working to below 20 feet with 50 feet for an hour as a goal. My old model was capable of 80+ feet, but every time I make a new unit with a new optic new testing has to be done. I haven't had a chance to test deep in a lake yet. That will be the end of this month.
> 
> Salt water is a good test! I'll make a salt solution and post how it works out with a 24 hour test (it should hold up just fine...there won't be any important exposed parts)



Thanks so much for the testing! I almost jumped on the 18350, but I'm surrounded by brine


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 2, 2019)

Big E done and ready. Here is the unit in action.

-Fraz


----------



## karlthev (Sep 2, 2019)

VERY nice!



Karl


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 2, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Big E done and ready. Here is the unit in action.
> 
> -Fraz




That looks like my light 👀 no? 😃


----------



## justanotherguy (Sep 2, 2019)

has output been discussed? 18650........
from off to full on, 270 degrees of twist...?


----------



## nbp (Sep 2, 2019)

This thread is the general discussion thread for these lights. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/459952


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 2, 2019)

gunga said:


> If the 18650 is indeed 43mm wide, I'll just limit my self to the 18350 tiny nugget. Thanks.



Yes, the new Lumenite 26350/18650 engine is roughly the same width as the old 26650 light (the Qzark). The reason for the width of the old light is because of how the light engine functioned and the piston assembly needing to be located on the outer edges of the light engine. The newer models have a much better design allowing me to use bigger, more efficient optics. So now the old optic used in the Qzark I've been able to use in the Tiny Nugget, keeping a narrow profile and not wasting space. And the bigger lights use much nicer optics.

Here is a pic comparing the Lumenite on the left vs the old engine on the right:


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 2, 2019)

justanotherguy said:


> has output been discussed? 18650........
> from off to full on, 270 degrees of twist...?



I haven't been able to test actual output with a sphere yet. The old models were tested to 1060 lumens out the front I believe. And these new models are all noticeably brighter. I have a youtube video testing the Lumenite vs a lot of other known lights on my channel listed at the top of this thread. And judging by the beamshot nbp took of the Lumenite vs a 2000 lumen light, it's definitely decently north of 1k lumens.

The twist will vary as the QTC ages, but it is a smooth ramping that is very intuitive by feel.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 2, 2019)

Glenn7 said:


> That looks like my light  no? 



Yessir . PM sent to make sure I'm bundling your order correctly.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 2, 2019)

Some of the manufacturing processes that go into the lights...


----------



## sledhead (Sep 2, 2019)

Now THAT is a video! :thumbsup: Big E and the 18650 at the end I believe?


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 2, 2019)

sledhead said:


> Now THAT is a video! :thumbsup: Big E and the 18650 at the end I believe?




Thanks sled!  Tiny Nugget 18350 and Lumenite 26350.

A lot of cursing went into the making of this video. Especially with the cutoff tool and boring bar.

-Fraz


----------



## sledhead (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification....I have 2 strikes  Looking forward to getting one of these lights! Leaning towards an 18650....4000k


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 2, 2019)

sledhead said:


> Thanks for the clarification....I have 2 strikes  Looking forward to getting one of these lights! Leaning towards an 18650....4000k



No strikes warranted. They all look very similar at those speeds lol. I'll put you on the list! I'm putting together more detailed info to add to the top posts that can help with your decision. My personal favorite is the Lumenite in either 26350 or 18650.

-Fraz


----------



## nightshade (Sep 3, 2019)

US made, infinitely variable, minimalistic, no electronics. Put me on the list for a 18350, please.

Gonna be that guy who, very prematurely, asks for a tiny, impossible to make, 14500 model, even before you reach full production of existing models.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 3, 2019)

Absolutely amazing how quickly these are machined!! :devil: Betcha ya turn a few hundred a day...huh??!!:shakehead 



Karl


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Sep 3, 2019)

18350!! PLEASE!


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 3, 2019)

karlthev said:


> Absolutely amazing how quickly these are machined!! :devil: Betcha ya turn a few hundred a day...huh??!!:shakehead
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



Ha! If I ever saw the lathe move that fast I'd break a knuckle on the e-stop and then change my shorts.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 3, 2019)

nightshade said:


> US made, infinitely variable, minimalistic, no electronics. Put me on the list for a 18350, please.
> 
> Gonna be that guy who, very prematurely, asks for a tiny, impossible to make, 14500 model, even before you reach full production of existing models.



Will do! And I'd like to miniaturize more. The pistons the light uses are a good exercise in making small parts....I think it might be possible...


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 3, 2019)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> 18350!! PLEASE!



On my way in tomorrow morning to make new parts!


----------



## id30209 (Sep 4, 2019)

When i’ll see 18650???


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey @Glenn7 I just sent you a PM but your box is full. I'm updating the info now - I think I got it right this time.....maybe


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 4, 2019)

id30209 said:


> When i’ll see 18650???



machined one today!


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 4, 2019)

I also have a Tiny Nugget available right now. I'm trying as best I can to get it to the first person in line that wants that light only, but if I don't hear from them soon I'll go to the next person. I should be able to fill a lot of the orders soon (with some wait times for those that requested special emitters).

Again, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 5, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Hey @Glenn7 I just sent you a PM but your box is full. I'm updating the info now - I think I got it right this time.....maybe


Thanks my friend PP sent, Inbox empty now.....


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 5, 2019)

Glenn7 said:


> Thanks my friend PP sent, Inbox empty now.....



Packing your lights now to ship tomorrow. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## id30209 (Sep 5, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> machined one today!



Woohooo!
PM comin!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 6, 2019)

Curious how long the "user replaceable" QTC will last and how much $$ you estimate for the QTC?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Sep 9, 2019)

Tiny Nugget??

Yes?

obi


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 9, 2019)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Tiny Nugget??
> 
> Yes?
> 
> obi



Absolutely 

Still in the shop. I'll let you know when I get back.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 9, 2019)

Strintguy said:


> Curious how long the "user replaceable" QTC will last and how much $$ you estimate for the QTC?



The QTC lasts much longer with these new designs. 

The old piston (my previous 26350 lights) had a cavity that protected the QTC but it was still able to wiggle around a bit and would pinch and creep around the edges as the QTC aged or experienced heavy use. This resulted in a lot of the flickering that QTC lights are known for. This new piston is designed to keep the QTC centered at all times and away from the edges. The piston geometry is also better - the QTC is compressed into the center even if it has crumbled. This results in material that ramps even when it is very worn. I have several family members that have versions of the prototypes of these lights they got at Christmas. They use the lights multiple times a day and they still ramp great. I use mine hundreds of times daily (trying to break the QTC down to continue to improve the design) and I typically get months of use out of a piece. Even then, the light still ramps. I think with new materials the QTC has the potential to last years.

The replacements will be probably somewhere between $2 to $5. There are also several other materials online that work in this light. I will post a link to the top as I update light information.

-Fraz


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2019)

Did I get missed?? I'm in for tiny nugget only.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 9, 2019)

gunga said:


> Did I get missed?? I'm in for tiny nugget only.



Not missed at all! I'm gonna assemble when I get home on Wednesday.


----------



## gunga (Sep 10, 2019)

Whew! I've been interested in the smaller version of this light since you came out with the tank...


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey fraz, I just need to know is there room in these lights for protected batteries?
Just pondering batteries - I've seen protected 26350 (that end up being 26390) with built-in protection and charging. 
Also ICR IMR INR chemistry - I'm thinking IMR woud give the highest output - but I'm also wondering which chemistry can take the most drain from over discharging without being killed if I go unprotected.


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 10, 2019)

Fraz, thanks for taking the time to answer the QTC question, I appreciate it mate.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 11, 2019)

Glenn7 said:


> Hey fraz, I just need to know is there room in these lights for protected batteries?
> Just pondering batteries - I've seen protected 26350 (that end up being 26390) with built-in protection and charging.
> Also ICR IMR INR chemistry - I'm thinking IMR woud give the highest output - but I'm also wondering which chemistry can take the most drain from over discharging without being killed if I go unprotected.



There should be room - although I haven't tested anywhere near all available cells. All the 18650 cells i've tested, including protected versions, have fit. Please let me know if there is an issue. 

I typically use IMR batteries with mine. I like the chemistry better. Those ICR batteries I sold with my old lights had a safe low discharge of 2v (which I never reached). I also prefer and recommend the batteries with those safe low voltages or protection for this light because of its lack of protection circuitry. Most of the time the light is near complete depletion when it's around 3v.

That being said, there are some physical protections built in just in case of a short. Also built in resistances to keep from a runaway with some of these high-discharge cells. I've found that single-cell use seems to be very safe typically.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 11, 2019)

Strintguy said:


> Fraz, thanks for taking the time to answer the QTC question, I appreciate it mate.



Anytime


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 16, 2019)

@chipwillis I sent you a PM, but your box is full. I have a Lumenite ready to go for you! Let me know.


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 17, 2019)

Sent you a pm


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 17, 2019)

Favorite aesthetic design yet.


----------



## pilo7448 (Sep 17, 2019)

New here.. These are very cool., very different


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 17, 2019)

I like this one.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 17, 2019)

A few new design details added to the second post including the piston system.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 17, 2019)

pilo7448 said:


> New here.. These are very cool., very different
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Thank you! The beautiful thing about people telling you 'you can't do that' is you don't know any better until you try it.

-Fraz


----------



## euroken (Sep 17, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Favorite aesthetic design yet.



18650? 

Looking really nice.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 17, 2019)

euroken said:


> 18650?
> 
> Looking really nice.



Yes, that one is the 18650. The engine also works with the 26350 tube. And thanks


----------



## egginator1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 18, 2019)

Any one of these lights fall under my personal "Must Own" classification system. Gonna have PM Fraz now! :thumbsup:


----------



## euroken (Sep 18, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Yes, that one is the 18650. The engine also works with the 26350 tube. And thanks



Hopefully I'm on your list for 18650.

Will it work with 26650 also?


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 18, 2019)

euroken said:


> Hopefully I'm on your list for 18650.
> 
> Will it work with 26650 also?



Yes you are . Currently I do not have a 26650 tube for it, but I have one in CAM. The current battery tubes that work with the Lumenite are 18650 and 26350. 21700 and 26650 will likely be next.

-Fraz


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 19, 2019)

Could I be in line for an extra 21700 tube?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken (Sep 19, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Yes you are . Currently I do not have a 26650 tube for it, but I have one in CAM. The current battery tubes that work with the Lumenite are 18650 and 26350. 21700 and 26650 will likely be next.
> 
> -Fraz



Thank you Fraz!

I was thinking to perhaps get 26650 tube that I can use 18650 with a sleeve for versatility. I can't see 26650 tube making a too big of a difference in the overall light size in comparison to 18650. 

If 26650 tube is indeed in the work, do you think I can wait for the 26650 instead of 18650? Hope this doesn't throw you off in anyway.


----------



## Tool Man (Sep 21, 2019)

Fraz,

How can i order one of your lights? Interested in the shortest model and possibly a second tube. Let me know what you have available.

Thank you


----------



## Thetasigma (Sep 21, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Favorite aesthetic design yet.



That looks great! Nice to see QTC getting some love, Peaks are nice and all but they are a poor implementation of QTC.


----------



## RIDE (Sep 22, 2019)

Would love to get in on one of these beauties!

RIDE


----------



## aerodrew (Sep 22, 2019)

PM sent, are these available now?


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 22, 2019)

Will the Lumenite tail-stand?


----------



## nbp (Sep 22, 2019)

Sure does.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

mk2rocco said:


> Could I be in line for an extra 21700 tube?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Yes, I'm in town to work on them this week. It will be a bit because I will have to test the first few first, but I will let you know when they are ready.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

euroken said:


> Thank you Fraz!
> 
> I was thinking to perhaps get 26650 tube that I can use 18650 with a sleeve for versatility. I can't see 26650 tube making a too big of a difference in the overall light size in comparison to 18650.
> 
> If 26650 tube is indeed in the work, do you think I can wait for the 26650 instead of 18650? Hope this doesn't throw you off in anyway.



It's no problem at all, and it shouldn't change the overall size of the light much. It is the same body diameter as the Lumenite 26350, only longer. The only wait will be for the CAD/CAM design and tooling/testing. So it may be a few weeks, but if you change your mind you can always order the 18650 and then the 26650 tube later.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

Tool Man said:


> Fraz,
> 
> How can i order one of your lights? Interested in the shortest model and possibly a second tube. Let me know what you have available.
> 
> Thank you



Absolutely! I've got you noted on the list. The shortest current light is actually the Lumenite 26350 (I'll have to double-check my specs as I'm at the shop away from my notes, but I believe it's around 2.9" in length). The Lumenite can use an 18650 and a 26350 tube.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

Thetasigma said:


> That looks great! Nice to see QTC getting some love, Peaks are nice and all but they are a poor implementation of QTC.



Thank you! I think the material can be a game-changer.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

RIDE said:


> Would love to get in on one of these beauties!
> 
> RIDE





aerodrew said:


> PM sent, are these available now?



Both on the list - about to respond to your PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lane32x (Sep 23, 2019)

I would like to get my name on the list, but I don’t have to have one immediately (Christmas would be nice). I’m eyeballing that 26350 light. 
I’m also curious, were you saying that the 18650 tube would work on the same head as the 26350?


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

I've written you down! The Lumenite can use a 26350 and 18650 tube. The others are currently only one tube option.

-Fraz



Lane32x said:


> I would like to get my name on the list, but I don’t have to have one immediately (Christmas would be nice). I’m eyeballing that 26350 light.
> I’m also curious, were you saying that the 18650 tube would work on the same head as the 26350?


----------



## Tool Man (Sep 23, 2019)

I think based on what I am reading that the Lumenite 26350 and a tiny (18350) would be my interest. Let me know roughly when these may be available. 
‘Thanks


----------



## aerodrew (Sep 23, 2019)

Got your pm but looks like your mailbox is full


----------



## Lane32x (Sep 23, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> I've written you down! The Lumenite can use a 26350 and 18650 tube. The others are currently only one tube option.
> 
> -Fraz



Yes, the Lumenite is the one I was referring to, despite my fubar PM I sent. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dsmboost (Sep 23, 2019)

I'd love to get in the queue for a 26350 Lumenite! These are so awesome.


----------



## kibitz (Sep 23, 2019)

Forgive me if I missed it in the thread but what is weight of Tiny with battery installed?


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

aerodrew said:


> Got your pm but looks like your mailbox is full



Sorry about that, I cleared some room.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

dsmboost said:


> I'd love to get in the queue for a 26350 Lumenite! These are so awesome.



Thank you! I wrote your name down.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 23, 2019)

kibitz said:


> Forgive me if I missed it in the thread but what is weight of Tiny with battery installed?



I'm at the shop right now, but I'll weigh the unit and post it when I get home.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 23, 2019)

In for an 18350 Tiny Nugget, please.


----------



## aerodrew (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks, reply sent, btw are these compatible with protected 18650 cells?


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 24, 2019)

scout24 said:


> In for an 18350 Tiny Nugget, please.



You're on the list :thumbsup:. Thanks scout.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 24, 2019)

aerodrew said:


> Thanks, reply sent, btw are these compatible with protected 18650 cells?



Yes, they are compatible with protected 18650s. The only cells I would not recommend are low-amperage-drain cells and cells that have a dangerously high minimum low voltage (the lower than 3v the better).

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 25, 2019)

kibitz said:


> Forgive me if I missed it in the thread but what is weight of Tiny with battery installed?



The weight is 4.2 oz (119.1g) with battery, 3.5 oz (99.2g) empty.


----------



## Lane32x (Sep 25, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> The weight is 4.2 oz (119.1g) with battery, 3.5 oz (99.2g) empty.



Could you also post the weight of the Lumenite 26350 and the 18650?


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 25, 2019)

I got mine, I really like them. These things seem like they could be shot out of a cannon they are that beefy strong.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 25, 2019)

Glenn7 said:


> I got mine, I really like them. These things seem like they could be shot out of a cannon they are that beefy strong.



I appreciate it! And I appreciate feedback from these new designs - I'm taking notes from all you early adopters and am changing the designs for the better with every trip I machine parts.

Thanks again,
Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 25, 2019)

Lane32x said:


> Could you also post the weight of the Lumenite 26350 and the 18650?



Yes, I can post this tomorrow when I get back to the house.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Sep 27, 2019)

Wow, I like the simplicity, it's genius.
No inductor whine, no resistors to fail, no intermittent switches, no magnetic rings to repack like trailer hubs, no morse code like settings to memorize... 

Please put me on the list for 2 (two) of the 18350 Tiny Nuggets.


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 27, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Yes, I can post this tomorrow when I get back to the house.



Following...


----------



## Lane32x (Sep 27, 2019)

@TheFraz, do you know if this could work with a high CRI emitter like an SST20 or a Nichia, or would the current potentially destroy the emitter? I’m still in for a Lumenite either way. Just trying to figure out if I can make this even more “ideal.”


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 28, 2019)

TIP AND RING said:


> Wow, I like the simplicity, it's genius.
> No inductor whine, no resistors to fail, no intermittent switches, no magnetic rings to repack like trailer hubs, no morse code like settings to memorize...
> 
> Please put me on the list for 2 (two) of the 18350 Tiny Nuggets.



Thank you!  That is exactly what I wanted to do...eliminate failure points, keep a simple user interface, and have an ultra-durable tool.

I added you to the list. I just got back with quite a few components, so it's catch-up time.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 28, 2019)

Lane32x said:


> @TheFraz, do you know if this could work with a high CRI emitter like an SST20 or a Nichia, or would the current potentially destroy the emitter? I’m still in for a Lumenite either way. Just trying to figure out if I can make this even more “ideal.”



Got some in the mail today I'm about to test :thumbsup:! I suspect they should work great as long as the voltage forward changes aren't something crazy.


----------



## Archibald Tuttle (Sep 28, 2019)

Subscribed


----------



## Lane32x (Sep 29, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Got some in the mail today I'm about to test :thumbsup:! I suspect they should work great as long as the voltage forward changes aren't something crazy.



Honestly can’t wait to get my hands on one of these. This thing just seems amazing.


----------



## LightJunk (Sep 30, 2019)

Cool light. Put me in for a 18350. What emitter options available?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Sep 30, 2019)

Will there be a list visible so we know if we are including in this?

After so many threads, it's just a question. If I don't get one, I'll be disappointed but not gutted. 

As posted earlier a few times, would love a 18350.

obi


----------



## Zunkted (Sep 30, 2019)

Put me down for a 18650, Also what are your hi cri emitter options as of now?


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 30, 2019)

LightJunk said:


> Cool light. Put me in for a 18350. What emitter options available?



I just got some Nichia high cri variants, some SST20s, Cree XM-L2, XM-L HI, XP-L, and XP-L HIs. All of them are no higher than 5k. So far I love the SST20s in the Tiny Nuggets....the lower forward voltage really makes it pop. Also it works better with the optics. More on that later...


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 30, 2019)

Zunkted said:


> Put me down for a 18650, Also what are your hi cri emitter options as of now?



Working on assembly now to catch up....I am going to put up a beamshot comparison shortly with the various offerings.


----------



## Zunkted (Sep 30, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Working on assembly now to catch up....I am going to put up a beamshot comparison shortly with the various offerings.



Awesome, can’t wait to see them.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 30, 2019)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Will there be a list visible so we know if we are including in this?
> 
> After so many threads, it's just a question. If I don't get one, I'll be disappointed but not gutted.
> 
> ...



Yes! And I have your components saved Obi, I am working on a system (I have people Pming me through here, Instagram, and Facebook). I will definitely fill all the orders - I have been keeping up with the list on paper, but I will post it here. I just need a bit of time. I've been trying to allocate time to catch-up on part machining.

-Fraz


----------



## aerodrew (Oct 2, 2019)

DM sent


----------



## id30209 (Oct 2, 2019)

Fraz, any update on my 18350and 18650?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 2, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Fraz, any update on my 18350and 18650?
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Yes, your 18650 is ready to go. The 18350 is being very slightly updated and will be ready this week.

-Fraz


----------



## id30209 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> Yes, your 18650 is ready to go. The 18350 is being very slightly updated and will be ready this week.
> 
> -Fraz



[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## egginator1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I would like a tiny nugget with the SST20 added to my other! Any updates?


----------



## aerodrew (Oct 3, 2019)

thanks for the update, reply sent.


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 3, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> I just got some Nichia high cri variants, some SST20s, Cree XM-L2, XM-L HI, XP-L, and XP-L HIs. All of them are no higher than 5k. So far I love the SST20s in the Tiny Nuggets....the lower forward voltage really makes it pop. Also it works better with the optics. More on that later...



SST20 will do for me.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 4, 2019)

List updated at the top. It needs further updating with requested lights (I'll get to it asap)....some of the payments and shipments are out of order because of people waiting on specific orders or batch orders. Tiny Nugget orders will catch most of the top half up.


----------



## bla2000 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'd like the sst20 in my Tiny Nugget whenever it is ready. Thanks again.


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 5, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> List updated at the top. It needs further updating with requested lights (I'll get to it asap)....some of the payments and shipments are out of order because of people waiting on specific orders or batch orders. Tiny Nugget orders will catch most of the top half up.



You forgotten to put me in the list. Don't see mine in there.


----------



## aerodrew (Oct 5, 2019)

DM replied, sorry was so late


----------



## Zunkted (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey Fraz, I sent the payment for the 18650 back on october 2 and send you a PM.


----------



## Zandar (Oct 6, 2019)

Sorry to have missed your PM on Friday, reply now sent, Thanks Zandar


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 6, 2019)

Zandar said:


> Sorry to have missed your PM on Friday, reply now sent, Thanks Zandar



No problem, response sent!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 6, 2019)

Zunkted said:


> Hey Fraz, I sent the payment for the 18650 back on october 2 and send you a PM.



You're good to go Response sent in DM as well.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 6, 2019)

aerodrew said:


> DM replied, sorry was so late



Good to go


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 6, 2019)

LightJunk said:


> You forgotten to put me in the list. Don't see mine in there.



You're in there, sorry about that. I keep a paper list on me when I'm in the shop machining and I am much better about keeping it up. Easier to take side-notes for me on the fly that way. But yes, you are definitely on the list! 

I'm trying to catch up on all the Tiny Nugget orders (which also happen to be my least favorite pieces to machine - the parting tool and I are not the best of friends). Practice makes perfect though, right?


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 6, 2019)

bla2000 said:


> I'd like the sst20 in my Tiny Nugget whenever it is ready. Thanks again.



sst20 is by far my new favorite for the Tiny Nugget.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 7, 2019)

A Lumenite 26350 that was just assembled. This one is currently a first option for the early people on the list, but if they pass on the offer, I will give it up for grabs while I machine the higher-ups new parts. I will continue to fill all orders top to bottom, but will try to filter passed over units at the same time. 

This unit is also two-tone because of differing anodizing processes, but the battery tube finish is the best I've ever seen. A pic of this light performing in the thunderstorms tonight can be seen here: https://www.instagram.com/frazlabs/?hl=en

Thanks!
Fraz


----------



## geisto (Oct 7, 2019)

In for 3x of the 21700-tube version when available. :thumbsup:


----------



## id30209 (Oct 7, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> sst20 is by far my new favorite for the Tiny Nugget.



That's what am talking about....351D is also sweet


----------



## nightshade (Oct 7, 2019)

id30209 said:


> That's what am talking about....351D is also sweet



Those are nice, and a good VF fit ,for this light too. The LH351D works as a drop in replacement for any Cree XP footprint LED (XP-L, XP-G, etc.) I've found it's slightly more efficient and floody than most of the Cree series.. I've been very happy with the 3500K 90+ CRI ones I've used in a few JB RRT-01 mods. 



Fraz, I know this is hard to keep track of. In my 18350/Tiny I would be happy with the SST emitter. Thank you!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 7, 2019)

geisto said:


> In for 3x of the 21700-tube version when available. :thumbsup:



I've got you written down:thumbsup:. I'm really excited about trying out these batteries. All that capacity will be great.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 7, 2019)

id30209 said:


> That's what am talking about....351D is also sweet





nightshade said:


> Those are nice, and a good VF fit ,for this light too. The LH351D works as a drop in replacement for any Cree XP footprint LED (XP-L, XP-G, etc.) I've found it's slightly more efficient and floody than most of the Cree series.. I've been very happy with the 3500K 90+ CRI ones I've used in a few JB RRT-01 mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Fraz, I know this is hard to keep track of. In my 18350/Tiny I would be happy with the SST emitter. Thank you!



I've been working on sourcing some 351D emitters. I've heard and read lots of good things. I also have some nichias I need to try out.

No problem at all keeping track . I've learned to keep my notebook handy.


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 8, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> You're in there, sorry about that. I keep a paper list on me when I'm in the shop machining and I am much better about keeping it up. Easier to take side-notes for me on the fly that way. But yes, you are definitely on the list!
> 
> I'm trying to catch up on all the Tiny Nugget orders (which also happen to be my least favorite pieces to machine - the parting tool and I are not the best of friends). Practice makes perfect though, right?



Phew, glad to know that. Yes, not easy task but you’re better :twothumbs


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 8, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> A Lumenite 26350 that was just assembled. This one is currently a first option for the early people on the list, but if they pass on the offer, I will give it up for grabs while I machine the higher-ups new parts. I will continue to fill all orders top to bottom, but will try to filter passed over units at the same time.
> 
> This unit is also two-tone because of differing anodizing processes, but the battery tube finish is the best I've ever seen. A pic of this light performing in the thunderstorms tonight can be seen here: https://www.instagram.com/frazlabs/?hl=en
> 
> ...



This unit is up for sale while I wait to assemble specific emitters for top list participants. This unit is an XP-L at 4800k...beamshot can be seen here https://www.instagram.com/frazlabs/?hl=en. $125 shipped in the US...+20 international. Please PM me if interested. Thanks .

-Fraz


----------



## egginator1 (Oct 8, 2019)

I’ll take it!


----------



## Rasher (Oct 10, 2019)

Big E 26350 showed up today. Interesting light, certainly has a cool factor.

Thanks for the build, Fraz!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 10, 2019)

Rasher said:


> Big E 26350 showed up today. Interesting light, certainly has a cool factor.
> 
> Thanks for the build, Fraz!



I hope you enjoy it! The Big E is one of the earliest of these new designs and definitely the most niche. Your model will likely be one of the only of that type made. Please let me know if you have any questions/comments about it. I'm trying to take in all the feedback I can.

Thanks again!
-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 13, 2019)

A pic of the shop progress from this week - hacking away at the backorders. Also making improvements on the design (o-ring overlaps, threading overlaps, tolerances, piston geometry, etc.)

These are in various stages of the process:






Also finished the first working prototype of the 21700 battery tube for the Lumenite. I will release a video of it hopefully tomorrow.

-Fraz


----------



## id30209 (Oct 13, 2019)

I see my Lumy[emoji1690]


----------



## pilo7448 (Oct 13, 2019)

I would definitely be interested in an 18350.. Following closely 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lane32x (Oct 14, 2019)

TheFraz said:


> A pic of the shop progress from this week - hacking away at the backorders. Also making improvements on the design (o-ring overlaps, threading overlaps, tolerances, piston geometry, etc.)
> 
> These are in various stages of the process:
> 
> ...



These look great! Great job so far. 

Have you thought about doing a similar tail design on the 18650 that you do on the 26350 and the 18350? That rounded unique look is just fantastic.


----------



## nightshade (Oct 20, 2019)

Its that time of the year to follow the heat and cast off. Fraz, I'm going to PM you my email address so I don't miss my turn in line. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 20, 2019)

Lane32x said:


> These look great! Great job so far.
> 
> Have you thought about doing a similar tail design on the 18650 that you do on the 26350 and the 18350? That rounded unique look is just fantastic.



Thank you . Yes, the tail design and general look should have a very similar theme across the models by the time they are honed in. I change them a bit every time we're in the shop to try and get the look right. I'm glad you like the rounded look of the 26350!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 20, 2019)

nightshade said:


> Its that time of the year to follow the heat and cast off. Fraz, I'm going to PM you my email address so I don't miss my turn in line. :thumbsup:



Thank you and added!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 20, 2019)

I've put together several lights tonight to fill current orders - I will contact top list participants first and if they want to wait for a specific emitter or don't respond, I will offer them up for general interest. 

Thank you!
-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 25, 2019)

Update:
Contacted several of the next people on the list. I also should have some 18650 and 26350 Lumenites up for grabs depending on the pending responses (I have a lot of catching up to do on the Tiny Nuggets). I will know tomorrow and can post pics accordingly. 

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## Uriah (Oct 25, 2019)

Message replied with question.
Thanks

:thanks:


----------



## Zandar (Oct 26, 2019)

Paypal sent yesterday, Thanks


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 26, 2019)

Uriah said:


> Message replied with question.
> Thanks
> 
> :thanks:



Thank you!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 27, 2019)

Zandar said:


> Paypal sent yesterday, Thanks



Here are some units awaiting shipment...including yours for Monday. The engines keep getting smoother.


----------



## Zandar (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks, it looks great, Zandar


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 30, 2019)

Continuing to catch-up on the Tiny Nugget machining. Meanwhile, these 3 units are now up for sale. From left to right, a Lumenite 26350 with XP-L HI emitter at 5k, a Lumenite 18650 with an SST20 emitter at 5k, and on the right a Lumenite 21700 with SST20 emitter at 5k (this is the first one of these that has been made).














The Lumenite 26350 and 18650 are $125 shipped in the US, and the 21700 is $135 shipped in the US (the 21700 will also come with a battery).

Please PM me or reply in this thread if interested.

Thanks!
Fraz


----------



## id30209 (Oct 31, 2019)

21700???
Awesome Fraz! Can’t wait to get my duo[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## euroken (Nov 1, 2019)

Looking great! 26650 must not be too far out.


----------



## CRKDMike (Nov 2, 2019)

So if I wanted a tiny nugget 18350 with a neutral emitter of any kind, what do I need to do? I love the concept of your flashlights! Super simple and reliable. Just my speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 3, 2019)

euroken said:


> Looking great! 26650 must not be too far out.



Thanks!  Working on the 26650, but have a few things in line before that....one of which I'm very excited about. Eliminate the solder and wires! 



CRKDMike said:


> So if I wanted a tiny nugget 18350 with a neutral emitter of any kind, what do I need to do? I love the concept of your flashlights! Super simple and reliable. Just my speed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you Mike! That is definitely what I was going for - simple, but very durable and usable user interface. I'd much rather have mechanical internals than electronic internals. As I mentioned above, I'm trying to eliminate any component that can break or fail - and hopefully the solder and wires are next. I will put you on the list, and when I get caught up and have one ready I can PM you.

-Fraz


----------



## TIP AND RING (Nov 3, 2019)

Eliminating the wire and solder joints!!


----------



## Zandar (Nov 3, 2019)

PayPal sent, Thanks


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 5, 2019)

Prototype finished....no wire! Just dropped an LED in after machining and it worked. It is now possible to pop an LED in or exchange one in the light with just a socket or pliers. Been trying to figure out a way to do this for a while - really pumped that this prototype functions correctly. I'll put up some more info on it later. I think this will make the design even more durable as those solder joints were likely one of the only possible points of failure.

I'm equally excited that this functions on an all-aluminum (not yet anodized) light. Any elimination of a short path is a good thing.











-Fraz


----------



## CRKDMike (Nov 5, 2019)

This is inspiring. So cool to see things come together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunga (Nov 6, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 6, 2019)

This is great!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm in!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448 (Nov 6, 2019)

So industrial.. . I dig it! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zandar (Nov 6, 2019)

I just might have to buy a second light after all,very well done!


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 7, 2019)

gunga said:


> Very cool.





id30209 said:


> This is great!
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk





mk2rocco said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk





pilo7448 said:


> So industrial.. . I dig it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk





Zandar said:


> I just might have to buy a second light after all,very well done!



Thanks! Been trying to figure out a way to do this for a long time, and this first prototype worked much better than I had hoped. I did note a few things I wanted to change after using the prototype last night and was able to machine a couple of updated versions before I left the machine shop to go out of town and I think this design is going to be very viable. This should make the light basically solid-state with nothing to break with the exception of catastrophic failure of the battery in extreme heat or impact conditions. Also it should be one of the most moddable lights around with stock LED stars. I'm going to torture-test the two most recent prototypes for the next 5ish days and see how they hold up.

-Fraz


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 7, 2019)

Outstanding regarding the non solder feature. Hoping you will post a video. (unless it needs to be not disclosed)


----------



## scout24 (Nov 7, 2019)

Love reading up on your progress!


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 8, 2019)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Outstanding regarding the non solder feature. Hoping you will post a video. (unless it needs to be not disclosed)



Coming up! And this first prototype is pretty rough even compared to the 2nd units I machined the next day. I think the bugs should be near gone by the next time I get into the machine shop. 



scout24 said:


> Love reading up on your progress!



Thank you


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 8, 2019)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Outstanding regarding the non solder feature. Hoping you will post a video. (unless it needs to be not disclosed)



Quick and dirty video of the assembly of the first "wireless" prototype. I am installing a 16mm copper MCPCB into the Lumenite engine. No wires necessary. I did put a tiny bit of solder on the 2 lead pads to ensure the height of the contact points would maintain good constant contact - with no wire connecting to the pads, there is nothing there to break.


----------



## Zandar (Nov 8, 2019)

Wow, a restricted video? I sent you a PM anyway.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 8, 2019)

Oops....didn't mean to make it restricted. It should be public. I'm checking it out now....

Should be good to go now. Let me know if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Zandar (Nov 8, 2019)

Still indicating restricted video!


----------



## id30209 (Nov 8, 2019)

Saw it...
Maybe you need to be subscribed to see :thinking:


----------



## pilo7448 (Nov 8, 2019)

Video works fine.. Awesome 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hey Fraz will this work with existing new gen lights that we own? 
Now if we could just get rid of the springs......:0) or maybe make pogo springs so as to have nothing to catch/bend/fail.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 12, 2019)

That is wonderful and a joy to see your journey unfold. Definitely want one of your creations. Simplicity is divine.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 12, 2019)

Glenn7 said:


> Hey Fraz will this work with existing new gen lights that we own?
> Now if we could just get rid of the springs......:0) or maybe make pogo springs so as to have nothing to catch/bend/fail.



This new wireless design unfortunately will not work with older gen Lumenites. The internals are different. However, the existing battery tubes will be compatible :thumbsup:

The spring issues shouldn't be a problem with the newer designs. The tension on the battery created by double springs is one of the things I like about this design - eliminates contact flicker and creates an extra layer of durability and consistency (something not available with 'battery crush' QTC designs). Although a pogo spring is definitely worth a look....



KITROBASKIN said:


> That is wonderful and a joy to see your journey unfold. Definitely want one of your creations. Simplicity is divine.



Thank you :twothumbs. I've definitely found out how difficult it is to make a design functional and minimal. Usually it goes 1)durable 2)functional 3)minimal....pick 2. But I want all 3! I'm willing to get some extra gray hair for all 3.

-Fraz


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi, I would be interested in a 18350 or 26350 model with a Xpl or sst50 led. Please let me know when they are available, thanks!


----------



## Kevin77 (Dec 3, 2019)

Very nice light. I am in for a 18650 (351D 5000k 90CRI, if possible) . Thanks.


----------



## Kevin77 (Dec 3, 2019)

I'd like to be put on list for a 26650 too. (351D, 5000K, 90CRI preferred), thanks.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 4, 2019)

Kevin77 said:


> I'd like to be put on list for a 26650 too. (351D, 5000K, 90CRI preferred), thanks.



Will do, thanks!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 4, 2019)

Been away for a bit, but it is due to testing of the wireless design. I made 3 units to test and they all held up great, but with a few issues I wanted to address...which I did this week. This new model saves me a huge amount of assembly time and will be the most durable to date. The engine will start in the Lumenite lights only until I can catch up the Tiny Nugget with the technology (difficult because of the smaller size).

This is the engine I always imagined when I first started designing this light. There is now no wire, no tape or epoxy, and very few parts. All mechanically attached tightly with nothing to break (except for possibly the battery in a real outlier situation). The wireless design now self-centers the washer contact-leads over the pads with no path for them to disconnect. The LED is also self-centered, so the design only requires the leads line up with the appropriate + or - side. This is also the first design that has no possible path to short even with very high impact situations (again, unless the battery catastrophically fails through a very very high impact situation).

I'll go through the design in more detail when I get some time, but here is a pic I posted of the engine on Instagram. The light in the pic is also raw aluminum - I will be able to make these units in other materials without worrying about electric-path isolation.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5l5gCrnSV_/

See you soon,
-Fraz


----------



## Kevin77 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Fraz, would you please put me on the 18650 list besides the 26650. Just can't miss the 18650. Thanks.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey all. I have some bad experience to share and to ask for help. Finally got my tiny nugget and lumenite but after 1 hour use i’m not happy.

1.TIR...On tiny nugget produces rings and artifats in the hotspot. Surrounding spill is terrible. After opening the LE i saw it’s seated around 1-1.5mm above emitter. Don’t think it should be this way. And TIR opening is more for 5050 emitters, not 3535
Samo goes for Lumenite although i couldn’t see the distance between TIR and emitter cause no pill on this one.

2. Lumenite TIR retaining ring...why 5 star?
I’ve scratched it properly just to open/remove. Luckily no damage to the head.

3. QTC pill damaged the tube contact area...same as on Z tank although operation is still smooth but eventually it won’t be anymore.


I’d be happy if i can get the lens retaining ring to use with pliers and tools you have at home other than specialized.
And TIR optic, what size and model was used? Can i buy replecement that will seat on the emitter or i need to send nugget and lumenite for a rework?


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 20, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Hey all. I have some bad experience to share and to ask for help. Finally got my tiny nugget and lumenite but after 1 hour use i’m not happy.
> 
> 1.TIR...On tiny nugget produces rings and artifats in the hotspot. Surrounding spill is terrible. After opening the LE i saw it’s seated around 1-1.5mm above emitter. Don’t think it should be this way. And TIR opening is more for 5050 emitters, not 3535
> Samo goes for Lumenite although i couldn’t see the distance between TIR and emitter cause no pill on this one.
> ...



Id! Very sorry about your bad experience and will do all I can to remedy it.

!). These lights were never meant to be wall beamshot champs. The only goal was for usable dim-to-bright light. There are artifacts in the optics that vary between the different emitters. The seating above the emitter is on spec for the manufacturer-based plastic seating for that optic.

2). The ring is just completely from scratch like every other part in the light - no reason other than it is what came to mind. It normally requires a custom tool (also machined here) to open. But I am impressed you got it open with the needle-nosed. Maybe I need to design the rings to be user-openable in the future.

3). Where the brass piston makes contact with the aluminum tube will cause wear. That is unavoidable, but it will most certainly not cease to be smooth. Once worn in, the radius on the QTC piston (the 'pill') will form to the groove and work very well because of the difference in the metals. I have lights I use thousands of times a week I carry that are testament to this. We also have lights from 5+ years ago that are daily carriers with smaller and more destructive pistons that work as intended. 

I'll be happy to help you any way I can and will custom make a retaining ring and send it to you, but the optics beam patterns are part of the cost of increased durability. I have tinkered with the optic seating countless times, and the only smooth pattern (meaning near perfect beamshots) I can meet are with the floodier emitters like the XM-L2s. I can also sub that emitter in if you want. The beams on these lights are not meant to be perfect, but as close as I can get them while being very usable and extremely durable.

Again, sorry for your inconvenience,
-Fraz


----------



## id30209 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey Fraz, thx for info and caring about customers. 

I can confirm that QTC and the body (although scratched) still works perfect.
Regarding TIR, well not all are made exactly as manufacturers data and i made some changes on Tiny Nugget.
I’ve grinded outer lip ob top of the lens so it just fell down toward the emitter.
As you can see in the picture it’s leveled with emitter base. It should be 0.5mm higher but it’s ok even now.
Beam is now perfect unlike first try. Not the best but way better.
BUT since lens is lowered, thicck oring has no purpose now, no pressure applied so watertightnes is affected. That can be fixed adding thicker oring.
Bottom line regarding Tiny Nugget, instead of lowering TIR, raise MCPCB with the emitter or in other words, don’t machine MCPCB pocket too deep so original position of lens and oring can be retained.











Lumenite is also fixed now. [emoji123][emoji106]
Taping a lens few times was enough to go a bit lower causing the beam to clean it self from 2 extra rings. Awesome!
So only friendly lens retainer would be enough, paired with frosted TIR lens.











I had to add DC-Fix film on both and now it’s perfect!
Next year when i sober up i’ll swap emitters.
XPG2 doesn’t shine well compared to others and it’s not hi cri [emoji4]

I’ll send you PM.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fraz cannot send you PM.
After my dramatic post i must say that these little tanks are awesome after some mod!
Love the beam with frosted option and operation is smooth.
I consider these as gen1 and definetly worth buying. After some correction they are perfect twisty, worry free lights[emoji106]


----------



## mk2rocco (Dec 21, 2019)

Does a tone know what optic is in the bigger lights? I'd love to buy a frosted optic for mine. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Dec 21, 2019)

mk2rocco said:


> Does a tone know what optic is in the bigger lights? I'd love to buy a frosted optic for mine



That makes two of us!
Frosted would be perfect.


----------



## dsmboost (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey Fraz PM inbox is full. Sent payment for my light wanted to let you know!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 26, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Fraz cannot send you PM.
> After my dramatic post i must say that these little tanks are awesome after some mod!
> Love the beam with frosted option and operation is smooth.
> I consider these as gen1 and definetly worth buying. After some correction they are perfect twisty, worry free lights[emoji106]



Sorry about the full mailbox! I'll get on it....I've been traveling all over the place and have barely gotten a chance to log on. I'm glad you like it after the mod! I'm definitely taking note of any and every criticism the light gets and will see what I can do accordingly. Right now, most of my concentration is making sure the QTC holds up and the operation is as smooth as possible. The material is easily replaceable now...but I want to make it last indefinitely.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 26, 2019)

mk2rocco said:


> Does a tone know what optic is in the bigger lights? I'd love to buy a frosted optic for mine.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk





id30209 said:


> That makes two of us!
> Frosted would be perfect.



I ordered and now have optics that are more flood-oriented. I will be able to send some beamshot pics when I get back home, but they will definitely have less artifacts. At the cost of slightly less throw.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 26, 2019)

dsmboost said:


> Hey Fraz PM inbox is full. Sent payment for my light wanted to let you know!




Thanks! I'll ship as soon as I get back home. And I will clean my inbox ASAP.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 29, 2019)

Swaped emitter in my TIny Nugget to 219B sw45k and in my pocket daily.
Hm, now am thinking about another one Osram W1 super thrower...

Did i mention that finish on Nugget and Lumenite is almost like silk?


----------



## dsmboost (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey Paul did you get a chance to ship mine? Clear out your PM inbox if you get a second then we can talk there!


----------



## tanasit (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll take the 18650 any emitter will do.
Still use the original black QTC one that I have for years. 
THX.

PayPal ready, just let me know.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 11, 2020)

id30209 said:


> Swaped emitter in my TIny Nugget to 219B sw45k and in my pocket daily.
> Hm, now am thinking about another one Osram W1 super thrower...
> 
> Did i mention that finish on Nugget and Lumenite is almost like silk?



Glad you like the finish! Still working on it from time to time, but I really like the way the silky/ceramic look of the current anodization looks/feels.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 11, 2020)

dsmboost said:


> Hey Paul did you get a chance to ship mine? Clear out your PM inbox if you get a second then we can talk there!



Yes, shipped it Friday - sorry it took so long. We just got back in town this last week from end of the year travel. I'll send you a PM

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 11, 2020)

tanasit said:


> I'll take the 18650 any emitter will do.
> Still use the original black QTC one that I have for years.
> THX.
> 
> PayPal ready, just let me know.



Awesome, I'll set one to the side for you and let you know when it's assembled.

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## tanasit (Jan 12, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Awesome, I'll set one to the side for you and let you know when it's assembled.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Fraz



Thanks and please also check my PM.


----------



## Dr. Spaceman (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey, would love to get on the list for a Luminite in 26350 and maybe an 18350 as well. Not super picky on the emitter but warmer is better for my taste. I like floody too, any chance you can do a frosted optic? Thanks!


----------



## TheFraz (Feb 14, 2020)

Dr. Spaceman said:


> Hey, would love to get on the list for a Luminite in 26350 and maybe an 18350 as well. Not super picky on the emitter but warmer is better for my taste. I like floody too, any chance you can do a frosted optic? Thanks!



I've got you down. And just wanted to update the thread as I haven't posted anything in a while.

We've been prototyping and testing the wireless engine versions of the Lumenite and the Tiny Nugget the last few weeks. The Tiny Nugget was particularly difficult because miniaturizing the smaller engine is always tricky because of the space constraints. Finally, the Tiny Nugget has been updated to wireless as well. I've also addressed other issues people have written me about - such as easier user access to the internals. A picture of the new wireless Tiny Nugget engine is below shown next to a wired design. 







Thanks!

-Fraz


----------



## nightshade (Feb 14, 2020)

This is the only design I'm really looking forward to this year. It's looking great. Every application I've experienced in the flashlight industry has utilized quantum polymer material seemingly as a afterthought. This is a serious depature from those attempts . Thanks for keeping the design alive.


----------



## Stoneking (Feb 22, 2020)

Can you put me on the list for a 26350 Lumenite? Preferably 4000K


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 2, 2020)

Posted these 2 pics of a completely disassembled Tiny Nugget earlier in the 'Homemade' thread. The best thing about the design is much much quicker assemble times with the benefit of a greater level of durability. This should allow me to play catch-up. I'm more pleased with this design than any I have done before.

Instagram of the assembled units...: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9K-C_2nnNN/















-Fraz


----------



## id30209 (Mar 2, 2020)

Awesome!
Will send PM as soon as i come home from a trip. 
Great update!


----------



## mk2rocco (Mar 2, 2020)

Love the new bezel design. Really clean and functional

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 3, 2020)

Here is a video of the assembly of the Tiny Nugget from all the components. I am really enjoying being able to assemble one of these things with only an allen wrench and small pliers.


----------



## pilo7448 (Mar 4, 2020)

Very cool, definitely interested..

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken (Mar 4, 2020)

Awesome. Looking forward to 26650 variants!!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 4, 2020)

Simply love your work. What is your status regarding backlog for your work? When can we make a request to have something built with a specific emitter in 26650 (long enough for protected cells)?


----------



## Dr. Spaceman (Mar 7, 2020)

Mr. Fraz,
I probably won’t be able to buy that 26350 but still very interested in an 18350.


----------



## Agpp (Mar 10, 2020)

The thing that strikes me the most about the Tiny Nugget is its simplicity.
I love things that are simple. 

But I noticed a side effect of this simplicity - it looks like something that could be mass manufactured for a fairly low cost.
I'd love to see this nice design spread around.

TheFraz, would you consider making a larger run at some point?


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 11, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Simply love your work. What is your status regarding backlog for your work? When can we make a request to have something built with a specific emitter in 26650 (long enough for protected cells)?



Thank you. I'm slowly catching up, but the majority of my time in the shop has been dedicated to updating the design to a point where I can crank these lights faster with only 2 of us working on it. I am around 50 or so orders behind, but I should be able to catch up much faster with this new wireless design. I've completed testing on the Tiny Nugget(18350/18650) and Lumenite (18650/26350/21700). The 26350 lights will be up next. Emitter requests will not be an issue at all now, however I do recommend the XP-L emitters with the Tiny Nugget because they give a much much better beam pattern with that particular optic in my opinion.


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 11, 2020)

Dr. Spaceman said:


> Mr. Fraz,
> I probably won’t be able to buy that 26350 but still very interested in an 18350.



Sounds good!


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 11, 2020)

Agpp said:


> The thing that strikes me the most about the Tiny Nugget is its simplicity.
> I love things that are simple.
> 
> But I noticed a side effect of this simplicity - it looks like something that could be mass manufactured for a fairly low cost.
> ...



Me too - I've always prefered things with less parts to break! I've focused on sticking to the vision of a minimal, simple light with a premium on function and durability. And it has been very difficult to get there.

That is correct, all this time spent on design is one of the only ways I can compete and keep costs down - by saving time through efficient manufacturing (especially assembly time). Despite some of the components now reminding me of making tiny watch parts - very difficult or even impossible to make with my manual equipment. But if I can get the robots to make them for me, that does not matter. The bonus with gaining more control over this supply chain with these custom parts is adding durability and getting the lights to perform better than ever before.

Yes, I absolutely plan on doing a larger run. I will max out my manufacturing potential at my shop and then look to subcontract some stuff out. Hopefully in the very near future.

-Fraz


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 11, 2020)

Exciting news coming from TheFraz. Great to hear you have such demand. You deserve it.


----------



## nightshade (May 15, 2020)

I hope the design and designer have survived the pestilence, panic and politics of this year.


----------



## Strintguy (May 16, 2020)

Good job nightshade, I have been missing updates on these very interesting lights


----------



## TheFraz (May 18, 2020)

nightshade said:


> I hope the design and designer have survived the pestilence, panic and politics of this year.





Strintguy said:


> Good job nightshade, I have been missing updates on these very interesting lights



I'm still here :thumbsup:. But like many others I haven't been able to get to the shop to machine parts in almost 2 months. I've been concentrating on the design in the meantime - and I do need to update this thread more often. We plan on getting back to the shop within the next 2 weeks. I thank you guys so much for continuing to follow this thread - we'll be back up very soon.

Thanks again,
-Fraz


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 18, 2020)

Great news!


----------



## lightknot (May 19, 2020)

*TheFraz* I would like one of these: Lumenite, 26350 battery. XP-L 5000K. Please advise on payment. Thank you.
Also, your PM inbox is full and can accept no further messages until you clear some space. Thank you!


----------



## nightshade (May 20, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> I'm still here :thumbsup:. But like many others I haven't been able to get to the shop to machine parts in almost 2 months. I've been concentrating on the design in the meantime - and I do need to update this thread more often. We plan on getting back to the shop within the next 2 weeks. I thank you guys so much for continuing to follow this thread - we'll be back up very soon.
> 
> Thanks again,
> -Fraz



Hope you and yours are well, I was just checking in. The more revisions you make, the more impressed I am. Stay well.


----------



## Bravo30 (May 29, 2020)

I would like to be added to the list for a Big Nugget 18650. Let me know what I need to do as far as payment etc.

thanks!


----------



## Mgizler (May 29, 2020)

I would also like to be added to the list for an 18650 please


----------



## neutralwhite (May 29, 2020)

any details on the 18650 please ? 



Mgizler said:


> I would also like to be added to the list for an 18650 please


----------



## TheFraz (May 30, 2020)

lightknot said:


> *TheFraz* I would like one of these: Lumenite, 26350 battery. XP-L 5000K. Please advise on payment. Thank you.
> Also, your PM inbox is full and can accept no further messages until you clear some space. Thank you!



I am updating the design for the 26350 to be wireless like the Tiny Nugget. I got pushed back a little bit by the current situation, but it should be good to go after I am able to properly machine one and test it (I have updated the CAD/CAM files, I just haven't been able to machine one yet). I'll make some room in my mailbox and PM you about payment info and status. Thanks 



nightshade said:


> Hope you and yours are well, I was just checking in. The more revisions you make, the more impressed I am. Stay well.



Thank you very much. Means a lot - it's been a bit tougher the last couple months, but we'll get the machine started back up. I hope you and yours are doing well as well.



Bravo30 said:


> I would like to be added to the list for a Big Nugget 18650. Let me know what I need to do as far as payment etc.
> 
> thanks!



Will do! Thanks for following 



Mgizler said:


> I would also like to be added to the list for an 18650 please



:thumbsup:



neutralwhite said:


> any details on the 18650 please ?



There will be a couple options based on 18650 design. The Tiny Nugget head will work for 18350 or 18650 batteries - just different tubes. I will be able to update the thread soon. I am working on getting back to the shop ASAP (hopefully the beginning of June).

Thanks guys,
-Fraz


----------



## neutralwhite (May 30, 2020)

thank you .


----------



## lightknot (May 30, 2020)

Thank you. Looking forward to your communications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 26, 2020)

Finally back to the shop! :twothumbs

Got a chance to convert the Lumenite to the wireless design and give it a much easier user interface to the internals. It is also smaller now - with a smaller overall diameter than the original frazlite 26650 and a muuuuch bigger and more effective optic. Also more ops have been converted to the mill (experimenting with better grip options and better production quality).

Very good to be back and I'll get as much done as I can over the next few days. Pics below. (The pic with the new Lumenite 21700 is in my girlfriend's hand, so the light isn't TK70ish as it looks). These are prototypes that are still raw aluminum fresh off the machine today.

















I'll be back soon.

Thanks,
Fraz


----------



## id30209 (Jun 26, 2020)

I like it! 
Great upgrade you guys. 
My 18350 is backpack carry 24/7 [emoji41]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Zandar (Jun 26, 2020)

Excellent progress in a revolutionary design. I carry my Lumenite 21700 to work each day and still flawless operation!


----------



## neutralwhite (Jun 27, 2020)

what are the LED choices in these lights ? 
how do I get on a 21700 List Please? 

much kind thanks and appreciation of all your great work


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 3, 2020)

id30209 said:


> I like it!
> Great upgrade you guys.
> My 18350 is backpack carry 24/7 [emoji41]
> 
> ...



Thanks id! Glad you're putting it to use. The 18350 is the one I currently use the most as well, but the 21700 has so much capacity it's hard to beat.


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 3, 2020)

Zandar said:


> Excellent progress in a revolutionary design. I carry my Lumenite 21700 to work each day and still flawless operation!



Thank you  - very happy with the progress. Glad you are using the 21700.


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 4, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> what are the LED choices in these lights ?
> how do I get on a 21700 List Please?
> 
> much kind thanks and appreciation of all your great work



Thank you and I will write you down on the list. I have SST 20s, CREE XP-Ls and XM-L2s currently. But it will work with any LED in the proper (3.7ish) forward voltage range.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 4, 2020)

TheFraz I would like one of these: Lumenite, 26350 battery. XP-L 5000K. Please advise on payment. Thank you.



TheFraz said:


> I am updating the design for the 26350 to be wireless like the Tiny Nugget. I got pushed back a little bit by the current situation, but it should be good to go after I am able to properly machine one and test it (I have updated the CAD/CAM files, I just haven't been able to machine one yet). I'll make some room in my mailbox and PM you about payment info and status. Thanks
> Thanks guys,
> -Fraz



I am still trying to buy one of these, and haven't received any communications and haven't been added to the list. PLEASE send payment info. - Jeff


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 4, 2020)

Tried something new that we used to go with on an oooold design. Tiered grip mill-marks that indicate a sort of brightness change. When you twist the light it looks like the marks get larger as it gets brighter. Let me know if you prefer this look vs the look of the engine a few posts above.

Also we have converted as many ops as we can to the CNC mill for more consistency. This engine is now entirely done with mill work. I think it will pay off with large dividends.

The only thing left on the new upgraded design is hard core water testing. I need to run it through one more deep water test and they will be ready to machine and go.

Also, my inbox is now empty - sorry for the delay in clearing it.

Thanks guys,
Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 4, 2020)

lightknot said:


> TheFraz I would like one of these: Lumenite, 26350 battery. XP-L 5000K. Please advise on payment. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to buy one of these, and haven't received any communications and haven't been added to the list. PLEASE send payment info. - Jeff



Sorry about that Jeff - just sent a PM.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 4, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Sorry about that Jeff - just sent a PM.



Paul,
PM received and payment sent. Please ship ASAP. THANK YOU!
-Jeff


----------



## Stoneking (Jul 4, 2020)

Where is the wait list at this point?


----------



## euroken (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you for the awesome update. 

looking forward to 26650 neutral hi-cri led. 

Cheers and happy 4th!


----------



## egginator1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Paul, pm sent..


----------



## id30209 (Jul 4, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> z



I like it!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 6, 2020)

I like the graduated dial. Cool to hear about the mill work. Most folks don't have a clue how many hours go into setting up a CNC machine for a smooth run. Thanks for your time. I've got a spotless buck and boost driver ready for the AA version when this design evolves.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Jul 7, 2020)

Stoneking said:


> Where is the wait list at this point?



What he said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 19, 2020)

Stoneking said:


> Where is the wait list at this point?



I am trying to sort it back out - I have a lot of PMs from here and Instagram as well that I am trying to organize as best I can. I just got through making some units and will be messaging the next on the list for first grabs. If they don't get them or I don't hear a response, I will still try to bookmark people that have been first on the list.


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 19, 2020)

Slightly changed the looks again....made the 'volume marks' more exaggerated, which also allows for a better grip.

I assembled the first 18650 version of this Lumenite tonight and it worked great. I will have a couple 21700s and a few Tiny Nuggets to sell as soon as I get through anodizing. We are still playing catch-up, but we will get there. 






Thanks for your patience,
-Fraz


----------



## emu124 (Jul 19, 2020)

Like it :thumbsup:


----------



## pilo7448 (Jul 19, 2020)

Reminds me of an old Pioneer receiver I used to have.. I dig it

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Jul 19, 2020)

May I get on the list for both 18650 and 18350 tubes nug and a 26650 lumilite?
I prefer the warmer nicha led, but I want the ones you recommended previously based on mounting height and such.

Love the videos, lights came out amazing. 


EDIT : I did not realize the multitude of lights offered here.

I want a 18350 tiny nugget, and if there is a 18650 tube that fits that tiny nugget, one of dems.

I also want a 26350 big E, as opposed to the 26650 luminite previously mentioned. I would be game for a 26650 tube if one would become available for the big E
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 23, 2020)

Updated the waiting list in the OP as best as I can. Some small changes - the 26 series of lights (the 26350s and 26650s) will not be available at the moment. We have to redesign the engine for the wireless contact for those battery options. I have contacted people on the list as best I can for the moment. I will offer a couple lights for sale later tonight if I don't get responses (21700 wireless Lumenite and 18350 wireless Tiny Nugget). I am also working on filling the orders from top to bottom on the list. The light info in the op also needs to be updated. Apparently I have a lot to do.

Please let me know if I missed you on the list and if you have any questions.

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## euroken (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you for updating the list and keeping us in the loop! I have patience for the 26650 wireless contact design! Best!


----------



## AstroTurf (Jul 23, 2020)

I’d like to purchase a 21700 model please.

Thank You!!!


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 24, 2020)

AstroTurf said:


> I’d like to purchase a 21700 model please.
> 
> Thank You!!!



About to post 2 lights for sale including one 21700. I am going to let these go to the first two to PM me. I am continuing to catch up on stock for the people on the list, but I will try to trickle out a few lights to first-come-first-serve as well.

-more info below...


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 24, 2020)

These two lights are the first of the new wireless design to be released (off the list). As I wait on responses from list people and build up inventory, I will try to make lights available here and there to first-come customers. These two lights are a 21700 Lumenite and a 18350 Tiny Nugget. The Lumenite LW1 and Tiny Nugget NW1. They do not include a battery and the price is $125 for the Lumenite LW1 and $85 for the Tiny Nugget NW1.

Pics included below:











Like my other lights, these are entirely designed, machined, and anodized in-house and may have some (very) minor defects as a few processes are still done by hand. Please PM me if interested, I'll take the first 2 to ask for paypal info.

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 25, 2020)

History in the making; absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 25, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> History in the making; absolutely beautiful.



Thank you! I've always been into the good looking and clean internals as well as externals mentality, so I just hope people enjoy these as much as we do.


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 26, 2020)

Both lights sold. I'm heading in to machine some more tomorrow and will update again shortly.

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm currently at the shop catching up, but also machined a new design purely for testing purposes. Made 2 of them to torture test the wireless internals of the light (we'll release videos soon). Everything is the same as the Tiny Nugget except it has thicker walls on all sides and more aggressive milling marks for grip. I can make more of these if needed, just wanted to see if there's any interest. I'm calling it the TinyTank. Pictured left below (Tiny Nugget and pen for size reference):







I've also been making more 18650s, 21700s, and 18350s this trip, so I will be contacting those on the list and posting again soon.

Thanks,
Fraz


----------



## nightshade (Jul 31, 2020)

When my turn arrives on the list, I'll take a Tiny Tank. I like it! I will also take it unanodized if possible. Looks like a good design for wet hands for a better grip.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 31, 2020)

Those forward flutes give it a revolver cylinder look; nice!

When the time is right for you to create a single 26650 light that can take a long protected cell (close to 700mm), I will be hoping you can make one with visible/slightly tactile radial milling marks from aggressive tooling. That, and a 4500-5000K not too rosy, not too yellow or green tint and perhaps natural anodizing (with no concern about possible mismatched color between body, bezel and tailcap). Definitely got a credit card or PayPal for that. I would accept dyed black anodizing, but a fella can dream, right?


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Jul 31, 2020)

Love the tank! Ill take it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448 (Jul 31, 2020)

I would be in for the Tiny Tank. I like the more aggressive look. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroTurf (Aug 1, 2020)

Picked it up Today.

A very nice light!!!

Thank You

Jim



AstroTurf said:


> I’d like to purchase a 21700 model please.
> 
> Thank You!!!


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 2, 2020)

nightshade said:


> When my turn arrives on the list, I'll take a Tiny Tank. I like it! I will also take it unanodized if possible. Looks like a good design for wet hands for a better grip.



Great! I'll start making some extras...



KITROBASKIN said:


> Those forward flutes give it a revolver cylinder look; nice!
> 
> When the time is right for you to create a single 26650 light that can take a long protected cell (close to 700mm), I will be hoping you can make one with visible/slightly tactile radial milling marks from aggressive tooling. That, and a 4500-5000K not too rosy, not too yellow or green tint and perhaps natural anodizing (with no concern about possible mismatched color between body, bezel and tailcap). Definitely got a credit card or PayPal for that. I would accept dyed black anodizing, but a fella can dream, right?



I think I can make those things happen... Now that we're back at the shop we're gonna be up there as much as possible.



ScapegoatUmi said:


> Love the tank! Ill take it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've written you in. Thanks!



pilo7448 said:


> I would be in for the Tiny Tank. I like the more aggressive look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



Thank you! I'm going to add this light to the lineup likely. I've been testing it the last couple days and have really grown to like it myself. The very small amount of extra bulk isn't really noticable imo.


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 2, 2020)

AstroTurf said:


> Picked it up Today.
> 
> A very nice light!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks again Jim. I hope you enjoy the light! Please let me know if you have any comments or questions about it.


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 2, 2020)

We've been torture-testing the TinyTank the last couple days. This light has really grown on me....and it can take a massive amount of punishment so far. I've also gotten a couple really good data points from the high-impact testing we've been doing. Below is a small video of some of the testing for those interested. Baseball season...


----------



## AstroTurf (Aug 2, 2020)

A Swing and a Hit...

It's a Home Run!!!



TheFraz said:


> We've been torture-testing the TinyTank the last couple days. This light has really grown on me....and it can take a massive amount of punishment so far. I've also gotten a couple really good data points from the high-impact testing we've been doing. Below is a small video of some of the testing for those interested. Baseball season...


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Aug 2, 2020)

Appropriately named!

I like the sound it makes on contact! Methinks she could take much more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Aug 8, 2020)

Got the tiny nugget

Cant wait for night. Outstanding design. Love the feel if it. Works perfect! Could not ask for a better light

But

Now im going to need to have a tank, a luminite, and a big E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 11, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Got the tiny nugget
> 
> Cant wait for night. Outstanding design. Love the feel if it. Works perfect! Could not ask for a better light
> 
> ...



I'm very glad you like it! :thumbsup: And I'll be more than happy to que those lights up for you. Thanks again for the Tiny Nugget purchase. Please let me know if you have any additional comments/questions about it....the 'instruction manual' along with the light is an ever-evolving thing.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 11, 2020)

We've been machining more lights again this week and hope to have a decent supply built up by the time I go back home (my house is in a different town than the machines i rent). All I'm waiting on now is the optics for the Tiny Nuggets and more lights will be ready to be checked off the list. In the meantime, here is a torture test video that is one of the nastier ones I've done. I don't think there would be many lights that can hold up to this kind of impact. And the battery (which I was worried about) actually took no damage at all. Here is the Flashlight-golf-tee test....

Tiny Tank below the golf ball....


----------



## scout24 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice drive!  One more reason I'm glad to be on the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 11, 2020)

Doing some reading on these and they seem to be right up my alley with my taste in lights. Bomb proof!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 11, 2020)

I would like to get on this list please. Looks great.


----------



## AstroTurf (Aug 11, 2020)

Ab So Lutely Love Mine!!!


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 11, 2020)

Can I borrow one to shoot at with my .450 bushmaster. You know, for science?


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 12, 2020)

scout24 said:


> Nice drive!  One more reason I'm glad to be on the list. :thumbsup:



Thank you :thumbsup: - actually made pretty good contact with that one....little 3 yard draw over the railroad tracks....

Looking forward to assembling your light!



thermal guy said:


> Doing some reading on these and they seem to be right up my alley with my taste in lights. Bomb proof!!



That's what we are going for! The lack of electronics really lets you stretch the limits of the durability of design.



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I would like to get on this list please. Looks great.



Thank you! You're on it :thumbsup:



AstroTurf said:


> Ab So Lutely Love Mine!!!



Glad you do . Please let me know if you have any comments - with this new design I want to get all the feedback I can and continue to make the design better every time we go to the shop.



bigburly912 said:


> Can I borrow one to shoot at with my .450 bushmaster. You know, for science?



I read about the grim results of the first trials of 6061 armor....but still...:thinking:

That's a great idea! I was considering bird shot, but I never considered machining a plate-carrier.... Start with .22 and go up!


Thanks guys,
-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 16, 2020)

Had a productive week in the shop. Pictured below are some of the units we finished (these have not yet been anodized). Pictured from left to right are the Lumenite 18650, Tiny Nugget 18500 (a new addition), TinyTank 18350, and Tiny Nugget 18350. The Tanks and Nuggets are very similar except for the increased wall thicknesses of the Tank. A Tank is also pictured below by itself. I will begin contacting some more people on the list tonight. If they don't respond, these lights will go up first-come-first-serve. We will continue to work the way down the list and it should start to pick up speed as we get the scale more efficient.

















Thanks,
Fraz


----------



## euroken (Aug 17, 2020)

Niiiiice!!! Looking forward!


----------



## nightshade (Aug 17, 2020)

'm ready, Bill me.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2020)

Look great!! Can't wait to have one of these in my stable.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes without a doubt!


----------



## Trenchant (Aug 18, 2020)

Sir - Please put me down on the list for one (1) Lumenite 26350. I'll try to shoot you a PM too. Thanks.


----------



## Stoneking (Aug 18, 2020)

Can I change my request to a Tiny Tank?


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 18, 2020)

I would like to change mine to a tiny tank as well. If I can.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 18, 2020)

Mercy sakes alive, beautiful. 
You care to tell us about the different color on the 5th flashlight head from the right?


----------



## pilo7448 (Aug 18, 2020)

I would also be interested in a tiny tank, I really like the 2 tone finish as well. Great job[emoji1690]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkphc (Aug 21, 2020)

Any updates in this weeks builds?


----------



## TheFraz (Aug 23, 2020)

mkphc said:


> Any updates in this weeks builds?



I had to go out of town unexpectedly. I was able to finish 5 units and get them ready to ship before we left. I'll be back tomorrow and will have an update.

I also have one 18500 Tiny Nugget available if anyone is interested. PM me for info or interest about it. I'll be back tomorrow (I'll also respond to the posts above tomorrow).

-Fraz


----------



## Trenchant (Sep 13, 2020)

Does anyone know whether TheFraz is OK? In his last post he said he would respond to the most recent posts that next day. That was several weeks ago. Just checking.


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 15, 2020)

Trenchant said:


> Does anyone know whether TheFraz is OK? In his last post he said he would respond to the most recent posts that next day. That was several weeks ago. Just checking.



I am definitely still here. Thanks for asking .

I am sorry for not responding promptly after my last post (family emergency which seems to be par for the course of 2020). Here is the most current update:

Sales status: I have 3 Tiny Nugget 18350s assembled, tested, and ready to go. According to my list the next 3 are
@ObijuanKenobe
@Eciton
@Tixx

I will also PM these 3.

I also have an 18650 ready for
@justanotherguy

TinyTank
@Nightshade (your bare aluminum unit is ready to go after polishing).

We are at the shop now making more parts. It has been the goal to increase scale as the design gets refined, so we have been concentrating more lately on making fixturing for complex parts to greatly increase our time efficiency. The design is now almost entirely custom from-scratch CNC parts. It has been a bottleneck doing these as one-offs, but I did not want to create complex fixtures and jigs before the design was torture-tested. Some of the stuff can be seen on Instagram here: https://www.instagram.com/frazlabs/?hl=en or at our youtube channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC221683jG_oP9uSUF-D2RAw/videos if you guys are interested in the development process. I try to release new vids/info as often as possible, but sometimes it gets put on the backburner.

Again, I thank you guys so much for your patience and interest in this light. We will continue to try and improve it daily.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 15, 2020)

Here's a pic of one of the fixture designs we just updated in the last few days. Helps us make part of the piston assembly that holds the QTC. These things were very....interesting to keep in tolerance before.






I'll try to update the thread more often with stuff like this for those that are interested in the actual development aspect.


----------



## Sos24 (Sep 15, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> I am definitely still here. Thanks for asking .
> 
> I am sorry for not responding promptly after my last post (family emergency which seems to be par for the course of 2020). Here is the most current update:
> 
> ...



Great to hear that you are alright but sorry to hear about the family emergency. Hopefully everything is better now. 

I sent you a pm about wanting a Tiny Tank, to get on the list.


----------



## Trenchant (Sep 15, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> I am definitely still here. Thanks for asking .
> 
> I am sorry for not responding promptly after my last post (family emergency which seems to be par for the course of 2020). Here is the most current update:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. I'm glad that you're OK and I hope things are better with your family issue.


----------



## nightshade (Sep 15, 2020)

TinyTank
@Nightshade (your bare aluminum unit is ready to go after polishing).

No rush, when you are ready, I'm ready  Just pm me. Hope you and yours are well.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 16, 2020)

Can one add a bit of thermal paste under the pcb for better heatsink?


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 17, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Mercy sakes alive, beautiful.
> You care to tell us about the different color on the 5th flashlight head from the right?



Thank you :thumbsup: - that 5th light two-tone effect was actually just an anodizing experiment. A different lead path to that part, so it ended up getting a different dose of electricity. But I ended up really liking it. I'm not sure if replication will be possible yet.



pilo7448 said:


> I would also be interested in a tiny tank, I really like the 2 tone finish as well. Great job[emoji1690]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



Thank you! I'm adding you to the list spread sheet (trying to get a bit more organized).



Sos24 said:


> Great to hear that you are alright but sorry to hear about the family emergency. Hopefully everything is better now.
> 
> I sent you a pm about wanting a Tiny Tank, to get on the list.



All is well now, just one of those unavoidable things - been a bit of a rough year, but seems to be shaping up now.



Trenchant said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm glad that you're OK and I hope things are better with your family issue.



Thank you and I hope to update more often. All is good now.



nightshade said:


> TinyTank
> @Nightshade (your bare aluminum unit is ready to go after polishing).
> 
> No rush, when you are ready, I'm ready  Just pm me. Hope you and yours are well.



I'll holler when we get back home and polish it up. Making more parts as we speak


----------



## TheFraz (Sep 17, 2020)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Can one add a bit of thermal paste under the pcb for better heatsink?



Yes, it's no problem to add a bit of thermal paste. I put thermal paste on all shipped lights, but it's very easy to access under the LED now.

The heatsink is pretty much the entire light. The engine is all one piece with the LED mounted and pulled down into a bridge in the center that is part of the original chunk of aluminum from which it was milled. The piston-drive portion of the engine which is mounted on the underside also provides constant force to the LED pulling it into the heatsink. Heat transfer from there goes very easily through the body of the light and into the hand. I've been very pleased with the thermal performance of these lights - it's allowed us to use very low-forward-voltage LEDs without any trouble (or electronics).


----------



## nightshade (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for the Tiny Tank! It certainly lives up to it's moniker. It has wonderfully low levels, perhaps lower than any I've owned or worked on. The low VF choice is perfect for me, I'm currently using a primary CR123. It's passed a 6 foot saltwater immersion activation test with no issues at all. The direct pressure system used on the QTC is genius. Simple, effective and highly durable. Sincere Kudos!


----------



## JasperJones (Oct 19, 2020)

I would be interested in an 18650 light


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 19, 2020)

nightshade said:


> Thanks for the Tiny Tank! It certainly lives up to it's moniker. It has wonderfully low levels, perhaps lower than any I've owned or worked on. The low VF choice is perfect for me, I'm currently using a primary CR123. It's passed a 6 foot saltwater immersion activation test with no issues at all. The direct pressure system used on the QTC is genius. Simple, effective and highly durable. Sincere Kudos!



Thank you . Glad you seem to be liking it. I've never tried the light with a primary cr123....glad it has enough umph to work decently with that lower voltage. With a li-ion (I like the high-discharge versions) it should be up around 1000 lumens on high. I'll have to get a cr123 primary and see what the difference is. Also glad it held up to the saltwater! First test in saltwater for this model (that I know of). The waterproofing on this light should be pretty significant.

Thanks again!

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 19, 2020)

JasperJones said:


> I would be interested in an 18650 light



I'm making some right now - and should be able to get you one pretty quickly (most people on the list are waiting on the 18350 versions). I will update the list again soon. I will be able to fill significantly more orders this time.


----------



## JasperJones (Oct 19, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> I'm making some right now - and should be able to get you one pretty quickly (most people on the list are waiting on the 18350 versions). I will update the list again soon. I will be able to significantly more orders this time.



Awesome, just let me know when to send money.


----------



## nightshade (Oct 19, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Thank you . Glad you seem to be liking it. I've never tried the light with a primary cr123....glad it has enough umph to work decently with that lower voltage. With a li-ion (I like the high-discharge versions) it should be up around 1000 lumens on high. I'll have to get a cr123 primary and see what the difference is. Also glad it held up to the saltwater! First test in saltwater for this model (that I know of). The waterproofing on this light should be pretty significant.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> -Fraz


 
Thank you! 
The world is your oyster with this design. Apply for patents, NOW. 
I originally thought of adding a wafer CC board to this light, but in reality it would be a injustice. 
You have come farther than many robotic engineers with the material and adjustable UI.
There's nothing keeping this design from being used with dual AA , 9 volt or other common batteries. Even simple 5mm diodes and a resistor(s) could be used efficiently. 
My saltwater test was only 22 minutes long, with perhaps a dozen rotations between low and high.
In my current environment, if any of my belongings spend much time under 6 feet of salt water, I then have problems that a flashlight probably isn't going to address.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 19, 2020)

nightshade said:


> Thank you!
> The world is your oyster with this design. Apply for patents, NOW.
> I originally thought of adding a wafer CC board to this light, but in reality it would be a injustice.
> You have come farther than many robotic engineers with the material and adjustable UI.
> ...



We got our patent through last year (ended up being a 3-year process...it was interesting). I probably should start including the patent # somewhere on the light. We also have a provisional patent on the 'wireless' design allowing the quick-change of existing LED boards.

Thank you . It really means a lot when people notice the design and internals. It has been probably more than 300 prototypes (minor and major design changes) at this point and countless notebooks full of scribbling to get here. Always just wanted to design a light that I would want to buy...and it has been very challenging getting it there.

Absolutely this light can be used with 3 x 1.5v standard cells. That is another battery tube option I would like to offer, just haven't had time yet.

I've always been curious how this design will hold up under saltwater. I've tested the first units (the design your light is based on) to 85 feet for 5 minutes in a lake nearby. And swimming with it for hours, but saltwater is definite a more hostile environment. I suspect and hope it should hold up just fine though.

Thanks again so much for the feedback! Any input I can get helps so much with the tweaking and upgrading we try to do every time we go to the shop.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 19, 2020)

Am I still on the list for a tiny tank?


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 19, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Am I still on the list for a tiny tank?



Yes indeed, and I'll have one ready for you this trip to the shop :thumbsup:


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 19, 2020)

You da man! Thank you my friend.


----------



## nightshade (Oct 19, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> We got our patent through last year (ended up being a 3-year process...it was interesting). I probably should start including the patent # somewhere on the light. We also have a provisional patent on the 'wireless' design allowing the quick-change of existing LED boards.
> 
> Thank you . It really means a lot when people notice the design and internals. It has been probably more than 300 prototypes (minor and major design changes) at this point and countless notebooks full of scribbling to get here. Always just wanted to design a light that I would want to buy...and it has been very challenging getting it there.
> 
> ...



Excellent to hear!! Thanks again for a great light! As I age (mid 50's) extreme tests take on a different meaning 🤣, what was a bad sprain at 19 is now a possible trip to the emergency room.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 23, 2020)

Update: Headed back home tomorrow to assemble parts. There will be 10 more going out, so I will contact the next people on the list and update it.

Also, the looks of the light have somewhat changed as we continue to try and polish the design. We're experimenting with aesthetics and finishes, so for now the lights will look somewhat like the pics below as they go out. From left to right are the Lumenite 18650, Tiny Nugget 18650, and Tiny Tank.












Let me know what you think if you like/dislike or would like to see anything changed.

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## pilo7448 (Oct 23, 2020)

I like the finish.. I saw my name on the list but I can't find my comment, I'd like to confirm I'm in for the Tiny Tank!.. Ty

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken (Oct 23, 2020)

Will the previous design with out the graded lines still be available? I think I prefer the previous design 😀


----------



## gunga (Oct 23, 2020)

What are the dimensions of the lights Again?


----------



## Stoneking (Oct 23, 2020)

pilo7448 said:


> I like the finish.. I saw my name on the list but I can't find my comment, I'd like to confirm I'm in for the Tiny Tank!.. Ty



Mine as well.

Also, the new finish looks great to me!


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 23, 2020)

Oh! I like that color. 👍🏻


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 25, 2020)

pilo7448 said:


> I like the finish.. I saw my name on the list but I can't find my comment, I'd like to confirm I'm in for the Tiny Tank!.. Ty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



I've got you down 



euroken said:


> Will the previous design with out the graded lines still be available? I think I prefer the previous design 



Yes, if you prefer that look, I still have the code and can machine one that style next time we're in the shop.



gunga said:


> What are the dimensions of the lights Again?



The Tiny Nugget is 3.02" x 1.45" (18350) and 4.17" x 1.45" (18650).

The Lumenite is 4.44" x 1.67" (21700) and 4.39" x 1.67" (18650).



Stoneking said:


> Mine as well.
> 
> Also, the new finish looks great to me!



Thank you!



thermal guy said:


> Oh! I like that color. 



Thank you. I really like the natural HA look on these new finishes.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 25, 2020)

Just finished assembling these units:







Going to PM the next people on the list tonight. Also going to try to get a TinyTank or two shipped.

Took this pic in the park earlier today. It shows a Tiny Nugget 18350 and 18650. The mossy background gives a better idea of the new look of the lights.






-Fraz


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 25, 2020)

I feel like I need a tiny nugget 18350 in my life. Nice work man. I’ve been following this forever it seems like. : D


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 25, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> I feel like I need a tiny nugget 18350 in my life. Nice work man. I’ve been following this forever it seems like. : D




Thanks :thumbsup: - and you definitely need a Tiny Nugget 18350. I've got you on the list. We're moving through it faster now.



I just Pm'ed

@Eciton
@bla2000
@karlthev

and am working my way down the list.

In the meantime, I have 4 Tiny Nugget 18650s available if people are interested. There is no list on these, so they are ready to ship immediately. I will put more information on them below.


----------



## JasperJones (Oct 25, 2020)

I'll take one. Still interested in a Lumenite 18650, too


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 25, 2020)

JasperJones said:


> I'll take one. Still interested in a Lumenite 18650, too



PM sent


----------



## gunga (Oct 26, 2020)

What's the wait like for a tiny nugget 18650? What are the dimensions of the tiny tank?


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 26, 2020)

I’ll also take one of them 18650 tiny nugget if not to late.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 26, 2020)

gunga said:


> What's the wait like for a tiny nugget 18650? What are the dimensions of the tiny tank?



I've got an 18650 ready to go right now. The Tiny Tank is 3.02" x 1.49" (same as Tiny Nugget but with slightly beefier walls). 



thermal guy said:


> I’ll also take one of them 18650 tiny nugget if not to late.



Not too late at all...I'll send a PM in a second.


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 26, 2020)

If there’s an 18650 left, I’ll take it...I’ve been following this since inception guess it’s time!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 26, 2020)

List update:

Just PM'd
@Str8stroke
@Toolman
@scout24
@TIP&RING

for the 18350 TinyNugget list.

I plan on offering up 2 lights tonight not currently on the list tonight as well (first come first serve).

-Fraz


----------



## nbp (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow those new lights look really snazzy!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 26, 2020)

nbp said:


> Wow those new lights look really snazzy!



Thank you . Gonna keep trying to up our game every time we make new units.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 26, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Thanks :thumbsup: - and you definitely need a Tiny Nugget 18350. I've got you on the list. We're moving through it faster now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic! I haven’t bought a new light in quite a while and have been interested in these forever. Will make a good birthday present to myself. Thanks!


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 27, 2020)

“ Not too late at all...I'll send a PM in a second.”


Thank you my friend. Payment away!!


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 27, 2020)

when is the next batch of 18650's available ? 
thanks.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 27, 2020)

Paypal incoming today! It was a pleasant suprise seeing a PM from you this morning! :twothumbs

Edit- PP sent.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes same here. I really looking forward to playing with these.


----------



## Coyote302 (Oct 27, 2020)

I would like a Lumenite 18650 and a Tiny Tank. Both with a high CRI emitter around 4000 K with a smooth, floody beam if possible. Please let me know if you need anything else from me.


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 28, 2020)

can these lights use the E21A led ? that, or a new samsung 5400k - 5700k LED. 

I am thinking to be down for an 18650 
thanks.


----------



## ma tumba (Oct 28, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> can these lights use the E21A led ? that, or a new samsung 5400k - 5700k LED.
> 
> I am thinking to be down for an 18650
> thanks.



That is a very relevant question, an e21a would be a good candidate


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 28, 2020)

I got to say I haven’t been this excited to try out a new light in quite awhile.Can’t wait to test them out.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 28, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I got to say I haven’t been this excited to try out a new light in quite awhile.Can’t wait to test them out.



How come I see you everywhere I go. Every light I buy or am interested in you are getting or have one......... maybe because we only buy bombproof lights? 

Can’t wait to get my 18350 in. Anyone that has one, what batteries are you using? I have some AW that still test out alright and some of the 9amp vapcell 1100mah.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 28, 2020)

😂 misery loves company I guess😁😁😁


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 28, 2020)

Am I still on list, hoping for a PM soon!


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 28, 2020)

how do you get on list? 
how this work ? 

thanks. 



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Am I still on list, hoping for a PM soon!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 28, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> how do you get on list?
> how this work ?
> 
> thanks.



Post your interest in this thread I believe.


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 28, 2020)

thanks, I am Interested. 



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Post your interest in this thread I believe.


----------



## AstroTurf (Oct 28, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Can’t wait to get my 18350 in. Anyone that has one, what batteries are you using? I have some AW that still test out alright and some of the 9amp vapcell 1100mah.



I use 21700s in mine...


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Oct 28, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Can’t wait to get my 18350 in. Anyone that has one, what batteries are you using? I have some AW that still test out alright and some of the 9amp vapcell 1100mah.



I also have some old AW 18350’s that are doing just fine. I may have to try the vapecell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 28, 2020)

AstroTurf said:


> I use 21700s in mine...



I was talking about the 18350 light.


----------



## gunga (Oct 28, 2020)

I think he is just referring to a different light. I'm actually unsure of the relevance of the comment. It does not apply to your case.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

Coyote302 said:


> I would like a Lumenite 18650 and a Tiny Tank. Both with a high CRI emitter around 4000 K with a smooth, floody beam if possible. Please let me know if you need anything else from me.



Good to go, we've put you in :thumbsup: 



neutralwhite said:


> can these lights use the E21A led ? that, or a new samsung 5400k - 5700k LED.
> 
> I am thinking to be down for an 18650
> thanks.


I'm looking into the new E21A LEDs. I haven't tested them yet, but they should work just fine within a reasonable Vf



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Am I still on list, hoping for a PM soon!



Yes indeed! And it is coming soon - we are scaling better each time at the shop.



neutralwhite said:


> how do you get on list?
> how this work ?
> 
> thanks.



On it now :twothumbs



ScapegoatUmi said:


> I also have some old AW 18350’s that are doing just fine. I may have to try the vapecell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The battery length is currently the main issue. These lights are designed for low resistance (non-protected) cells. We're working on making additional tube (or adjustable) tube options.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Oct 29, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> The battery length is currently the main issue. These lights are designed for low resistance (non-protected) cells. We're working on making additional tube (or adjustable) tube options.



Are you saying these AW’s are not a good length? They are non-protected, purchased new here on CPF years ago. They are about 5 years old, but only saw a few cycles. 

I have had to reshape the spring, as it was catching on the edge of its hole, preventing max output.

What 18350 cells do you recommend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Are you saying these AW’s are not a good length? They are non-protected, purchased new here on CPF years ago. They are about 5 years old, but only saw a few cycles.
> 
> I have had to reshape the spring, as it was catching on the edge of its hole, preventing max output.
> 
> ...



Measuring with calipers in a second (with pics). The battery tube is designed to keep constant pressure between springs the entire time while allowing for the maximum and minimum battery length of various battery types. But there is such a discrepancy between "18650" batteries they can sometimes exceed the length which causes them to crush between the battery tube and the engine. We've used mainly unprotected cells because they are shorter and the batteries typically perform better in this design (especially with the safer chemistries we have available now). I'll post a pic of the batteries we use shortly.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Measuring with calipers in a second (with pics). The battery tube is designed to keep constant pressure between springs the entire time while allowing for the maximum and minimum battery length of various battery types. But there is such a discrepancy between "18650" batteries they can sometimes exceed the length which causes them to crush between the battery tube and the engine. We've used mainly unprotected cells because they are shorter and the batteries typically perform better in this design (especially with the safer chemistries we have available now). I'll post a pic of the batteries we use shortly.















Typical length of the batteries used in these lights. Gives constant positive contact pressure for no flickering for loss of contact on impact.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

These two lights are now for sale for first-come-first-serve. One is a 18500 "Blaster" light. A good combo of crazy bright and very carryable (sp?) for it's size. It has a SST40 LED that is very bright for it's size. I know this light is a weird battery size, so the battery comes with it. 

The other is a Tiny Nugget 18350 without any flutes for grip. I just think it looks kinda cool. The 18500 Blaster is $100 and the non-fluted 18350 is $85 (battery included). Granted, the non-fluted 18350 is harder to grip for those that work with oil...






I have a youtube video downloading now to give an idea of the blaster's brightness for it's size.

-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

Vid showing the power of the little 18500 SST40 versus my favorite old light (Wolf Eyes 170otf). Not fair, but still gives a good idea of this little light.



-Fraz


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Oct 29, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Vid showing the power of the little 18500 SST40 versus my favorite old light (Wolf Eyes 170otf). Not fair, but still gives a good idea of this little light.
> 
> 
> 
> -Fraz




Ill take the Blaster 18500, and could I get a Epoch 18350 while im at it? How about a 21700 big E?18650 /21700 Luminite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 29, 2020)

*what lens does these lights use? 
tough?.

how are wires and solder toughness testing and fixes getting on ?

is this available in 21700 ? 

are these EDC' able ? 

how would these compare to say the other tough lights such as Malkoff and Elzetta, HDS?.

*

thanks.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 29, 2020)

All I knows is I got a tracking number on mine! Oh boy oh boy 😁


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

neutralwhite said:


> *what lens does these lights use?
> 
> tough?.
> 
> ...



The optic is a Carclo 26.5mm tight spot for the Tiny Nugget series. The Lumenite uses a 35mm Gaggione in either throw or flood. Yes, the lenses are very tough.

The light has no wires and the only solder is on the LED pad and 2 leads. The light really doesn't have any breakable parts (I suspect the battery would be the first thing to fail). 
The internals look like this:






The engine creates cinch-points to maintain constant pressure over the LED leads rather than wires.

Here is some torture testing:


The golf test is particularly brutal imo.

The Lumenite is available in 21700 but that version is currently out of stock.

Yes, the Tiny Nugget versions are EDCable. I currently EDC a Tiny Nugget in 18350 or 18500.

My goal is to make these lights the toughest on the market. No electronics to break. 

Please let me know if you have more questions.

Thanks,
-Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> All I knows is I got a tracking number on mine! Oh boy oh boy 



They're on the way


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m excited to try it out.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 29, 2020)

I sent you a pm but was wondering if you could post min/max battery length that we should be using. I’d like to get some ordered but don’t want to get ones that are to long thanks


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 29, 2020)

Post 396 brother


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 29, 2020)

Ya saw that but curious if we can use cells a little longer or shorter. Or is the length critical.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 29, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Ya saw that but curious if we can use cells a little longer or shorter. Or is the length critical.



Ahhh gotcha


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I sent you a pm but was wondering if you could post min/max battery length that we should be using. I’d like to get some ordered but don’t want to get ones that are to long thanks



The 18650s are around 2.56" and the 18350s 1.38". The length is not totally critical but it definitely doesn't need to be much longer than those lengths. Some of the protected cells are probably a bit too long. The tube has double springs (positive and negative end) giving you .3" or so of wiggle room, but getting the battery too long will result in the battery compressing in the tube before the piston compresses. I'm tinkering with some designs that have an adjustment mechanism for the longer batteries but they are still being prototyped. For now generally the unprotected, safe-chemistry, high-discharge battery varieties are what I use.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 29, 2020)

Sounds good. Thanks and great work!


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 29, 2020)

PM incoming for the next on the list:

Tiny Nugget 18350
@lightjunk
@pilo7448
@CRKDmike

Lumenite 18650:
@kevin77
@tanasit


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 30, 2020)

is *QTC* the same as say the HDS Rotary Dial - ?.
thanks!.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 30, 2020)

I’ll let the experts chime in but basically it functions like peak lights with there QTC. the conductive materials are too far apart to conduct electricity but when pressure is applied, they move closer and electrons can travel through it. It’s pretty fail proof and has no moving parts. From what I see it’s just a “pill” with this material in it and can be replaced pretty quick. It’s a pretty cool design.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 30, 2020)

To add- the light functions in a similar fashion- the more you tighten either half, the brighter it gets. When you loosen, it gets dimmer until it goes out. No electronics, just compressing a conductive material. Actual threads in play here rather than just rotation of part of the light, and no elf as Hogo says.


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 30, 2020)

No expert here but I found this “Quantum Tunneling Composite: QTC consists of tiny nickel particles embedded in a rubbery polymer material. When QTC is deformed in some way - by squeezing, stretching or twisting - the nickel particles get closer to each other and the material becomes a conductor. The more it is deformed, the closer the particles get and the better the material is at conducting electricity.” 
The HDS Rotary uses a different mechanism. Although it ramps up and down when rotated, it increases/decreases in 24 discreet steps...


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 30, 2020)

Ya not much to go wrong and if I’m thinking right even if the “pill” breaks or gets lost you could probably put a piece of conductive material in the spot and limp home only get one output but.... Not sure so don’t take that to the bank.


----------



## bluemantra (Oct 30, 2020)

Can I get on the list for a Tiny Nugget 18350?


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 30, 2020)

Oh man. It’s hit Knoxville Tennessee


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 30, 2020)

Mine says still stuck in LITTLE ROCK, AR. Think post office tracking is messed up


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 30, 2020)

Mine literally just updated. It was stuck for me too


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 30, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I’ll let the experts chime in but basically it functions like peak lights with there QTC. the conductive materials are too far apart to conduct electricity but when pressure is applied, they move closer and electrons can travel through it. It’s pretty fail proof and has no moving parts. From what I see it’s just a “pill” with this material in it and can be replaced pretty quick. It’s a pretty cool design.



Yes indeed. The QTC (which is sandwiched in the piston system) is composed of a polymer with nanometal particles embedded. As you tighten the light and the piston compresses the QTC, the light gets brighter and the converse happens if you untwist the light. The QTC acts as a sort of variable resistor with a near perfect insulation to a near full direct drive (and this system does obtain direct drive because of the geometry of the piston system). However this light differs from Peak in that the QTC is not under the battery (which causes denting in the battery and other factors). The compressive force in those 'battery crush' systems results in inconsistency and early degrading of the QTC material.



scout24 said:


> To add- the light functions in a similar fashion- the more you tighten either half, the brighter it gets. When you loosen, it gets dimmer until it goes out. No electronics, just compressing a conductive material. Actual threads in play here rather than just rotation of part of the light, and no elf as Hogo says.



That is exactly it. Offering modes and regulation of an LED light with no electronics to break. A mechanical light.



Johnnyh said:


> No expert here but I found this “Quantum Tunneling Composite: QTC consists of tiny nickel particles embedded in a rubbery polymer material. When QTC is deformed in some way - by squeezing, stretching or twisting - the nickel particles get closer to each other and the material becomes a conductor. The more it is deformed, the closer the particles get and the better the material is at conducting electricity.”
> The HDS Rotary uses a different mechanism. Although it ramps up and down when rotated, it increases/decreases in 24 discreet steps...



Yes, as far as I understand HDS (fantastic lights by the way) use a proprietary PCB/electronic system for adjustment of the brightness of their lights. This light functions very similar but it uses smart materials in place of the electronics.



thermal guy said:


> Ya not much to go wrong and if I’m thinking right even if the “pill” breaks or gets lost you could probably put a piece of conductive material in the spot and limp home only get one output but.... Not sure so don’t take that to the bank.



Yes, and the pill in this system can't shear or even break. It is protected from over-compression and shearing forces by the piston system and only eventually succumbs to wear from 1000s of compressive cycles. Every time the design is upgraded we try to increase the longevity of the QTC. And now there are additional 'smart materials' like QTC available which also function in the light. The QTC is fully user-replaceable (or as you said, completely removeable - which just makes this light direct-drive). But the light will never cease to function because of the QTC in the system. In the case of fully degraded QTC (which my current EDC is fully degraded QTC that has turned to powder basically), the light will continue to function by simply having to tinker to get levels or a full twist for direct-drive.



bluemantra said:


> Can I get on the list for a Tiny Nugget 18350?



Absolutely


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

Got mine in. Wow what a beautiful little beast this thing is. Very pleased.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Damn it! Can’t get tracking on mine. So what all did you get?


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

I got the 18350 tiny nugget. It’s amazing how well the QTC works. You can take it to the lowest low imaginable.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Awesome! Solid build??


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

Locks up tight with o rings at every entry point for waterproofing, the machining is truly top notch. I couldn’t be any happier with it. Thing is heavy and that’s what I wanted. I’ll have to get another one. It will split time with my M361 for pocket carry.

Edit to add: I honestly don’t know how you could break this thing. It may be impossible to destroy unless you shoot it with a high speed round.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I was trying to figure out how he keeps the selling price down with all the work and engineering involved? Glad you like it.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Oct 31, 2020)

So
Just measured the AW 18350’s. They are shorter than 1 3/8” or <1.375”

I see the 1.381” on the Epoch’s above. Are the AW’s to short?

It gets bright, but I have to take it as far as it goes. Makes me wonder if there’s more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> So
> Just measured the AW 18350’s. They are shorter than 1 3/8” or <1.375”
> 
> I see the 1.381” on the Epoch’s above. Are the AW’s to short?
> ...



There’s more no doubt. Happy with what I’m getting out of my AW cells though. I’ll order a few higher drain batteries to mess around with.


----------



## nbp (Oct 31, 2020)

This. Thread. Is. Useless. Without. Pics. 

[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 31, 2020)

😂😂😂😂😂😂. Better?


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

https://postimg.cc/gallery/dF6fcf2

Hopefully they work. 

Ps. Don’t make fun of my giant hands and 1/2” long fingers. [emoji16]


----------



## nbp (Oct 31, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Better?



Too many nerdy dads around here. Lol



bigburly912 said:


> https://postimg.cc/gallery/dF6fcf2
> 
> Hopefully they work.
> 
> Ps. Don’t make fun of my giant hands and 1/2” long fingers. [emoji16]



Awesome! It’s amazing how much these have changed since I got mine. They look great!


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 31, 2020)

That looks awesome! It come in a wood box??


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Got mine in. Wow what a beautiful little beast this thing is. Very pleased.





bigburly912 said:


> Locks up tight with o rings at every entry point for waterproofing, the machining is truly top notch. I couldn’t be any happier with it. Thing is heavy and that’s what I wanted. I’ll have to get another one. It will split time with my M361 for pocket carry.
> 
> Edit to add: I honestly don’t know how you could break this thing. It may be impossible to destroy unless you shoot it with a high speed round.



Glad you got it and hope you enjoy! Yes, the design should be able to hold up to quite a lot - we've put it through some gnarly torture testing so far.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I was trying to figure out how he keeps the selling price down with all the work and engineering involved? Glad you like it.



Keeping the price down has been one of the hardest things we've had to do - and we're only able to do it now by doing everything ourselves. Years ago, I bought a lathe and mill and had to figure them out to do the initial prototypes (very rough compared to now), but would not have been able to do that subbing out everything. Then when we started subbing jobs for larger runs I quickly found out how unreliable and low-qc machine shops can be. Not to mention the price.

Over the last couple years we've had to figure out CNC machining (renting machines) and how to efficiently make the very best use of it. We are able to keep the price down by using CNC and automation as much as possible - rather than additional personnel or band aid fixes, we do full design changes. The design has to not only be more functional and durable, but also easier to manufacture and assemble. The current design is much easier for the two of us (myself and Felicia) to assemble and a good amount of the effort every time we go into the shop is dedicated to scale and overlapping machines/tightening ops. Some of the jigs and fixturing we use now is more complex than the light design.

I need to include more of this process in the homemade design thread.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> So
> Just measured the AW 18350’s. They are shorter than 1 3/8” or <1.375”
> 
> I see the 1.381” on the Epoch’s above. Are the AW’s to short?
> ...





bigburly912 said:


> There’s more no doubt. Happy with what I’m getting out of my AW cells though. I’ll order a few higher drain batteries to mess around with.



If you ever want to test the full capability of whichever battery you are using, you can take the QTC out of the piston and then turn the light on with no QTC in the system. That will make the light go into full direct-drive. The QTC can be taken out by unscrewing the battery tube and tapping the engine against your hand or a wooden table until the piston falls out. Then you can easily remove the QTC.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> There’s more no doubt. Happy with what I’m getting out of my AW cells though. I’ll order a few higher drain batteries to mess around with.





thermal guy said:


> . Better?



lol



bigburly912 said:


> https://postimg.cc/gallery/dF6fcf2
> 
> Hopefully they work.
> 
> Ps. Don’t make fun of my giant hands and 1/2” long fingers. [emoji16]



I know the feeling - it's amazing I can get these things assembled because I can't come remotely close to getting my fingers anywhere near the internal components.



nbp said:


> Too many nerdy dads around here. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! It’s amazing how much these have changed since I got mine. They look great!



Indeed they have changed a lot . Have some more ideas coming as well...



thermal guy said:


> That looks awesome! It come in a wood box??



We're trying out some new packaging options. We make that too now (access to a laser cutter)! Some boxes may vary while it gets figured out.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Well from what I see/hear you sir are doing a great job. I’ll post more when mine gets here👍🏻


----------



## pilo7448 (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes your prices are awesome, I would definitely like to own all of your models.. Keep up the great work[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemantra (Oct 31, 2020)

Curious to know estimated lead times?


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Oct 31, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> If you ever want to test the full capability of whichever battery you are using, you can take the QTC out of the piston and then turn the light on with no QTC in the system. That will make the light go into full direct-drive. The QTC can be taken out by unscrewing the battery tube and tapping the engine against your hand or a wooden table until the piston falls out. Then you can easily remove the QTC.



Ok - got the qtc out easy enough, but after reinserting piston, i got no light. It travels or tightens more, evident by how deep the tube gets inside the head.

What do you make of that?

Is it under endowed battery syndrome? Do I need to start shopping larger lights to compensate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Well from what I see/hear you sir are doing a great job. I’ll post more when mine gets here





pilo7448 said:


> Yes your prices are awesome, I would definitely like to own all of your models.. Keep up the great work[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

bluemantra said:


> Curious to know estimated lead times?



Should be much shorter now. If at the very bottom of the list, I hope to get it covered by 1 month or less. Probably sooner than that. And if it is one that people haven't requested (like a Tiny Nugget 18650), it will be a week or two.


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Ok - got the qtc out easy enough, but after reinserting piston, i got no light. It travels or tightens more, evident by how deep the tube gets inside the head.
> 
> What do you make of that?
> 
> ...



You got your light in July? A bit earlier model? I may need a pic, but either way, the issue is piston length. The piston is missing making contact with the battery tube by .001" or so without QTC in it. The goal on the design is to have the piston make full contact at the maximum possible screw turn of the battery tube. If you are getting no light, it is just missing by a tiny hair. First try would be to tighten it pretty hard to see if you can get it to make contact. If it still doesn't, you can add a few squares of aluminum foil or something in the piston cavity to confirm that is the issue. Either way, I will send you a new piston that will fix all of that.

The piston system is the key area to how this light functions and that is where the tolerances are the tightest. We've made a lot of changes week-by-week to that system with the goal of making the QTC last as long as possible while also providing a fail-safe of full-on rather than off with the absence of QTC.

Please let me know how it works with a tight-tighten with no QTC, and if you could, please let me know your address and I'll send you one of the new pistons.

Thanks,
Fraz


----------



## TheFraz (Oct 31, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Ok - got the qtc out easy enough, but after reinserting piston, i got no light. It travels or tightens more, evident by how deep the tube gets inside the head.
> 
> What do you make of that?
> 
> ...



Made this video a few minutes ago to expound on the explanation above. It is easier to see how it should work than reading my clunky description.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

This video shows just how great piece of engineering is this flashlight. simple, clean, robust. while i really dont need this kind of a flashlight, I do want it as an “object”.


----------



## Strintguy (Nov 1, 2020)

Quick question please, is there any cutoff or shut down when the battery runs low, or will the output just diminish?


----------



## scout24 (Nov 1, 2020)

I need some in-the-wild pics! Mine still shows "label created"...


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 1, 2020)

scout24 said:


> I need some in-the-wild pics! Mine still shows "label created"...



I tore my heel off on a screen door yesterday or I was going to take mine through a small cave. I’ll try today when it quits burning with every step haha


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 1, 2020)

I hear ya! My tracking finally updated and should be here Monday. Every time I see a new video on them it really shows how simple and rugged they are and basically fool proof “ perfect for me”. No electronics, no switch, no wires or solder! Can change the led out with a screwdriver or Allen wrench and for some reason if QTC fails you still have full power. First light I have seen that makes the battery the weakest link! No to mention there pretty cool looking lights.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 1, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> I tore my heel off on a screen door yesterday or I was going to take mine through a small cave. I’ll try today when it quits burning with every step haha





You did WHAT???


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I hear ya! My tracking finally updated and should be here Monday. Every time I see a new video on them it really shows how simple and rugged they are and basically fool proof “ perfect for me”. No electronics, no switch, no wires or solder! Can change the led out with a screwdriver or Allen wrench and for some reason if QTC fails you still have full power. First light I have seen that makes the battery the weakest link! No to mention there pretty cool looking lights.



Wait a minute... are you saying that one can swap the LED board with just a screwdriver?? So I can, for example carry some spare boards, like 3000k for night time and 6500k for day?


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 1, 2020)

I don’t see any reason at all why not. I didn’t think of that but there’s nothing really stopping you.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

I wonder if there is a way to remove the optics altogether to make it a mule? 

there is no flat lens in it right?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 1, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> Wait a minute... are you saying that one can swap the LED board with just a screwdriver?? So I can, for example carry some spare boards, like 3000k for night time and 6500k for day?



Yep. Would also be very cool of a later design having a area in the light to hold and extra board so you have a spare with you wherever you go. Two piece tailcap or something. “ in my mind anyways” 😁 and a tool to change it out on a para cord lanyard.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Yep. Would also be very cool of a later design having a area in the light to hold and extra board so you have a spare with you wherever you go. Two piece tailcap or something. “ in my mind anyways” [emoji16] and a tool to change it out on a para cord lanyard.



like a spare bulb in maglites’ tails.

re the tool, I’d prefer the swap could be done with what is available in a SAK


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 1, 2020)

Yep you could do that. I believe they have screwdrivers on them😁


Check out the picture in post 402. That’s what he has come up with.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Yep you could do that. I believe they have screwdrivers on them[emoji16]



they do, but as far i can tell from the pics I’ll need a hex screwdriver and a wrench


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 1, 2020)

I’m thinking that’s just what he was using.I’m sure he will chime in but thinking you could use same fastening device. Both Phillips or regular driver. 

Hey BIG can you let us know what is securing your LED board down??


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

I also wonder what is the max qtc current? for an sbt90.2 perhaps.

also the 18650 body can take 2x 15amp 18350 so they drive a 6v LED such as 50.2


----------



## bluemantra (Nov 1, 2020)

Where can one find LED boards that can be swapped to fit in these lights?


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 1, 2020)

Guys I didn’t mean to open up a huge plethora of questions in his for sale thread. Is there a discussion thread we can move all this to just to help the guy out?


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Guys I didn’t mean to open up a huge plethora of questions in his for sale thread. Is there a discussion thread we can move all this to just to help the guy out?



Sorry about that. This sales thread is structured a bit differently than others so got confused


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 1, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> Sorry about that. This sales thread is structured a bit differently than others so got confused



Oh no don’t apologize. Fraz may be happy with this kind of discussion here I just didn’t know if maybe we should start a discussion thread to keep this one clean for him. : D I’m sure he will chime in and advise


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 1, 2020)

Ya maybe another question/answer thread may be in order. So far this thread has been the best way to get information on his lights. I’m sure he’ll let us know.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

On the other hand, I am entirely confused re what designs are current offerings and what is obsolete, LED choice, pricing structure, physicals specs, etc


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 1, 2020)

me too. 



ma tumba said:


> On the other hand, I am entirely confused re what designs are current offerings and what is obsolete, LED choice, pricing structure, physicals specs, etc


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 1, 2020)

https://frazlabs.com/


----------



## nbp (Nov 1, 2020)

This was actually the discussion thread, but it seemed the Sale thread got the traction. Could continue there I suppose. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/459952


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 1, 2020)

Looked up the info on the website (thanks BIG), the treads, still confused: whats the difference between 18650 lumenite and 18650 nugget other than body diameter?


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 1, 2020)

Just an idea but how about a dedicated sub forum page in the custom builders section? That way the sales thread will be easier to navigate from the continuous updates, mods, led swaps,etc. A little selfish here since mine has a tracking number...


----------



## nbp (Nov 1, 2020)

Custom builder subforum creations go through Administrators, and must then be managed and moderated by that builder. Whether Fraz wants to do that is up to him. 

Of course Fraz can also simply create/consolidate threads as he sees fit in whichever subforum he feels they belong. For example, if a new sales thread is warranted, this one can easily be closed when that one is generated. Or whatever is necessary. Let’s leave that up to the Maker.


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 1, 2020)

I get it, thanks for the clarification. As my grandpa said, “Be happy with what you have!”


----------



## Strintguy (Nov 1, 2020)

Strintguy said:


> Quick question please, is there any cutoff or shut down when the battery runs low, or will the output just diminish?



I think this got lost in the mix...


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 1, 2020)

Strintguy said:


> Quick question please, is there any cutoff or shut down when the battery runs low, or will the output just diminish?



The light will diminish. It will get low enough that it is very noticeable before there is any risk to the battery being over-discharged. I do recommend recharging the battery when the light gets noticeably low levels.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 1, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I hear ya! My tracking finally updated and should be here Monday. Every time I see a new video on them it really shows how simple and rugged they are and basically fool proof “ perfect for me”. No electronics, no switch, no wires or solder! Can change the led out with a screwdriver or Allen wrench and for some reason if QTC fails you still have full power. First light I have seen that makes the battery the weakest link! No to mention there pretty cool looking lights.



Yes, the LED is user changeable with an allen wrench and a pair of needle nose pliers. I'll make a video on the easiest and fastest way to do this. And yes, the light has no wires at all in it, but it does have 2 small dabs of solder on the contact points of the MCPCB (not as a bond, but to make sure there is a bit of a high 'bump' to maintain positive contact by the leads in the design).



ma tumba said:


> Wait a minute... are you saying that one can swap the LED board with just a screwdriver?? So I can, for example carry some spare boards, like 3000k for night time and 6500k for day?



Yes you can  Currently an allen wrench but also a pair of small piers to remove the nut on the other contact point. I can change out an LED in about 20 seconds now, but it may take new users a bit of practice.



ma tumba said:


> I wonder if there is a way to remove the optics altogether to make it a mule?
> 
> there is no flat lens in it right?



You can remove the optic, but I wouldn't recommend as the optic protects the internals of the light from water and dust.



thermal guy said:


> Yep. Would also be very cool of a later design having a area in the light to hold and extra board so you have a spare with you wherever you go. Two piece tailcap or something. “ in my mind anyways”  and a tool to change it out on a para cord lanyard.



I've been thinking of ways to do this....and maybe an extra piece of QTC as well.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 1, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I’m thinking that’s just what he was using.I’m sure he will chime in but thinking you could use same fastening device. Both Phillips or regular driver.
> 
> Hey BIG can you let us know what is securing your LED board down??



The LED board is being held down by constant contact force applied through the engine below. By securing the washers with the screw and nut, the LED is pulled into the heat sink. The washers on the LED side also act as electrical flow contact points while pulling the LED down and into the heat sink which is the entire engine. The engine is fully milled to be one big heat sink with a 'bridge' in the center for the LED seat. This is probably something else I need to address in the OP....the design has changed so much I just haven't been able to update very often with the latest design info.



ma tumba said:


> I also wonder what is the max qtc current? for an sbt90.2 perhaps.
> 
> also the 18650 body can take 2x 15amp 18350 so they drive a 6v LED such as 50.2



Rated at 10amps but I'm confident it can go higher. I've been thinking about tinkering with some 6v LEDs but so far have stuck to the simple single-cell designs. Mainly because I don't like the extra possible failpoint of accidentally using 2 differing battery voltages.



bluemantra said:


> Where can one find LED boards that can be swapped to fit in these lights?



I've gotten LEDs from LED Supply, Mountain Electronics, and Intl Outdoors. They will all work (proper voltage range) as long as the MCPCB is 16mm.



bigburly912 said:


> Guys I didn’t mean to open up a huge plethora of questions in his for sale thread. Is there a discussion thread we can move all this to just to help the guy out?



No problem at all ....happy to answer any/all questions.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 1, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> On the other hand, I am entirely confused re what designs are current offerings and what is obsolete, LED choice, pricing structure, physicals specs, etc



Yes, I desperately need to update the OP....I'm in the shop this week so hopefully I can do that while a long op is running.



bigburly912 said:


> https://frazlabs.com/



This needs to be updated as well.



ma tumba said:


> Looked up the info on the website (thanks BIG), the treads, still confused: whats the difference between 18650 lumenite and 18650 nugget other than body diameter?



Mainly size, optics, battery offerings. The Tiny Nugget series typically use smaller battery options and have a smaller/less throwy optic while the Lumenites offer 18650 and 21700 sizes (soon 26650 hopefully).


----------



## euroken (Nov 2, 2020)

Awesome updates!

Just a quick question, any plans to add a lanyard hold somewhere? Would hate to drop this...I know...I'm a bit clumsy


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks Fraz, received Tiny Nugget today and am very impressed.Machining and design is top notch and though I’m not sure what led I got(guessing xpl or sst), the beam looks good at about 5k+? Might look into swapping a warmer led in the future just to experiment with optics of this little beast, but it’s a nice neutral tint. And the wood box is a very nice touch! Will give it a thorough test tonite, thanks again.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you TheFraz for taking the time to answer all these questions.
So good to hear about a 26650 Lumenite in the (hopefully) near future. As mentioned before, I will send you funds when you are ready. Still hoping for an anodized not dyed black body (silver is nice) that can take a protected 26650 (I can send you an Orbtronic.com battery if that would help). Yes a protected battery adds complexity but the battery can be replaced if it fails. There is concern with an emitter getting too hot for too long and lowering its life cycle but a protected battery wouldn't help with that, only a prudent user could. Ideally protected and bare cell could be used if possible?

The other request is that you can use an LED that has very good color rendering without distracting colors in the corona, etc. The Samsung 4000-5000K LH351D is my current choice but if it needs to be that Nichia E21a, hopefully that will be ok. Our application will be as an area table light (ceiling bounced) in our off grid house, used every night.

How do you like to be paid? I would also like to purchase a spare QTC if you are willing.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 2, 2020)

Well just got mine in and really couldn’t be happier. Honestly I don’t think I could break this “ and true story I did break an anvil in the army”. I’m testing my tiny tank out with a primary 123 just to see how it works and on full power at 1 1/2 hours it’s brighter then my 4L’s on 3 primaries. Especially in the hotspot area. Got a sick one so any outside testing will have to wait. But guys these things are fantastic.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 2, 2020)

I may honestly get a whole set. Heck I’d like a AA version. Dang it Fraz, I quit buying flashlights besides an occasional Malkoff drop in, what have you done?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 2, 2020)

Ya this guy ain’t going to be good for my wallet. I can see that already 😁


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 2, 2020)

Sent payment last nite for a 18650 Lumenite, can’t wait!


----------



## Coyote302 (Nov 2, 2020)

Coyote302 said:


> I would like a Lumenite 18650 and a Tiny Tank. Both with a high CRI emitter around 4000 K with a smooth, floody beam if possible. Please let me know if you need anything else from me.





TheFraz said:


> ... The Tiny Nugget series typically use smaller battery options and have a smaller/less throwy optic while the Lumenites offer 18650 and 21700 sizes (soon 26650 hopefully).





TheFraz said:


> Should be much shorter now. If at the very bottom of the list, I hope to get it covered by 1 month or less. Probably sooner than that. And if it is one that people haven't requested (like a Tiny Nugget 18650), it will be a week or two.



I would like to change my order from a Lumenite 18650 and a Tiny tank to a Tiny Nugget in each 18650 and 18350 to get a floodier optic, get mine faster, and possibly get lights to others faster.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 2, 2020)

They are floody beams on them. Very useful for getting around.


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 2, 2020)

Got mine in today, a Tiny Nugget 18650. This thing is a beast of a light...in a good way. Nothing delicate about it, industrial strength! The QTC/Piston works smoothly and accurately as well. The machining is precise and silver anodizing looks fantastic but the real beautiful part is the dead-nuts simplicity of it’s design, construction and operation. (Not to mention it’s extreme value!)
Fraz, if you ask me, you should get some kind of award for excellence in industrial design! I look forward to seeing what comes next!


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 3, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> Thanks Fraz, received Tiny Nugget today and am very impressed.Machining and design is top notch and though I’m not sure what led I got(guessing xpl or sst), the beam looks good at about 5k+? Might look into swapping a warmer led in the future just to experiment with optics of this little beast, but it’s a nice neutral tint. And the wood box is a very nice touch! Will give it a thorough test tonite, thanks again.



Thank you! And the LED should be an XP-L2 I believe at 5k. I just ordered some more offerings at 4k as well....hopefully they will be in soon.



KITROBASKIN said:


> Thank you TheFraz for taking the time to answer all these questions.
> So good to hear about a 26650 Lumenite in the (hopefully) near future. As mentioned before, I will send you funds when you are ready. Still hoping for an anodized not dyed black body (silver is nice) that can take a protected 26650 (I can send you an Orbtronic.com battery if that would help). Yes a protected battery adds complexity but the battery can be replaced if it fails. There is concern with an emitter getting too hot for too long and lowering its life cycle but a protected battery wouldn't help with that, only a prudent user could. Ideally protected and bare cell could be used if possible?
> 
> The other request is that you can use an LED that has very good color rendering without distracting colors in the corona, etc. The Samsung 4000-5000K LH351D is my current choice but if it needs to be that Nichia E21a, hopefully that will be ok. Our application will be as an area table light (ceiling bounced) in our off grid house, used every night.
> ...



Yes there are a couple engineering issues to work around with the 26650, but it will happen. And I definitely prefer the natural anodized look myself - it will probably be the only option for a while. As for the batteries, there are resistances built into the design that keeps the amperage well below nuclear levels on high discharge batteries. I like them because of the shorter stature, good bang they provide, and safe-at-low-discharge chemistry available in some of the newer cells. Also the electronics in protected cells I'm afraid would become the fail-point in some of the high-impact tests we do (although I definitely need to try that out). That being said, I will start buying some protected cells and see how well I can overlap the battery tube offerings. Or possibly make them adjustable. I'm working to acquire a bulk load of QTC now so hopefully I will be able to start selling those pills as well.



thermal guy said:


> Well just got mine in and really couldn’t be happier. Honestly I don’t think I could break this “ and true story I did break an anvil in the army”. I’m testing my tiny tank out with a primary 123 just to see how it works and on full power at 1 1/2 hours it’s brighter then my 4L’s on 3 primaries. Especially in the hotspot area. Got a sick one so any outside testing will have to wait. But guys these things are fantastic.



Glad you like it! And I do need to test it out on 3v primaries myself. I'm sure you'll be pleased when you pop a li-ion offering in there.



bigburly912 said:


> I may honestly get a whole set. Heck I’d like a AA version. Dang it Fraz, I quit buying flashlights besides an occasional Malkoff drop in, what have you done?



I'm definitely not gonna complain if you collect them all


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 3, 2020)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Sent payment last nite for a 18650 Lumenite, can’t wait!



Printed the label!



Coyote302 said:


> I would like to change my order from a Lumenite 18650 and a Tiny tank to a Tiny Nugget in each 18650 and 18350 to get a floodier optic, get mine faster, and possibly get lights to others faster.



Done 



thermal guy said:


> They are floody beams on them. Very useful for getting around.



I like the combo of flood/throw in the optics in the Nugget series (they're actually the optics I used in my first offerings years ago....granted those were much larger and clunkier lights).



Johnnyh said:


> Got mine in today, a Tiny Nugget 18650. This thing is a beast of a light...in a good way. Nothing delicate about it, industrial strength! The QTC/Piston works smoothly and accurately as well. The machining is precise and silver anodizing looks fantastic but the real beautiful part is the dead-nuts simplicity of it’s design, construction and operation. (Not to mention it’s extreme value!)
> Fraz, if you ask me, you should get some kind of award for excellence in industrial design! I look forward to seeing what comes next!



Thank you so much for the support . We're gonna continue to try and make it better as best we can.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 3, 2020)

Starting to work on updating the OP with relevant information to these most recent versions of the lights. It may take me a day or 2 to get it organized and streamlined with the proper descriptions/pics/vids.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 3, 2020)

Dead serious question. How would this hold up to the pressures of diving?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 3, 2020)

Well I’ll tell you this thing is no slouch with a single primary in it. Way brighter then my 4L’s and at 14 hours now still running strong. She a battery vampire for sure


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 3, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Well I’ll tell you this thing is no slouch with a single primary in it. Way brighter then my 4L’s and at 14 hours now still running strong. She a battery vampire for sure



I think it depends on the Vf of a particular LED. If it is much lower that 3V then direct drive would drain a primary


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 3, 2020)

Ya no clue what’s in mine. But it’s don’t mind 123’s


----------



## bluemantra (Nov 3, 2020)

What kind of battery do you recommend in the Tiny Nugget 18350? Protected or unprotected?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 3, 2020)

Sounds good, The Fraz. I am hoping you do explore protected cells. It is your decision. You have been making good decisions on this project. Perhaps a person could order a deeper tailcap if they wanted to use protected? Probably that is not cost effective, however...


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 3, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Well I’ll tell you this thing is no slouch with a single primary in it. Way brighter then my 4L’s and at 14 hours now still running strong. She a battery vampire for sure


At last a practical way to drain all my mostly used up primaries. And I was waiting for Datiled to make a 3v vampire...


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 4, 2020)

So I ran my tiny tank off of one fresh primary 123 at full power and ended the test at 24 hours. Battery was at 2.65 and output was still way more then you would need to walk around with or read. Still very bright and because of the beam shape gives a very broad beam.Pretty sure it would of kept going for quite awhile but long run test get a little boring for me anymore. So ya she runs just fine off a primary if need be.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 4, 2020)

Can it be operated with one hand?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 4, 2020)

Not really.at least not by me. I suppose if I had to I could but taking it to full power requires some effort. With one hand it would be hard.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 4, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Not really.at least not by me. I suppose if I had to I could but taking it to full power requires some effort. With one hand it would be hard.



Thanks!


----------



## euroken (Nov 4, 2020)

euroken said:


> Awesome updates!
> 
> Just a quick question, any plans to add a lanyard hold somewhere? Would hate to drop this...I know...I'm a bit clumsy



Following up on this question, unless I missed the answer...sorry in that case.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 5, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Dead serious question. How would this hold up to the pressures of diving?



I'm not sure, but have a diver in line to test one to 60 ft. We shall see. I think it will hold up pretty well (have tested it to 80 but only for 5 minutes). I definitely would not want to use one as a primary dive light unless modified a bit more...



thermal guy said:


> Well I’ll tell you this thing is no slouch with a single primary in it. Way brighter then my 4L’s and at 14 hours now still running strong. She a battery vampire for sure



I'm very glad to hear it performs well with cr123s



ma tumba said:


> I think it depends on the Vf of a particular LED. If it is much lower that 3V then direct drive would drain a primary



Yes, and these LEDs are 3v ish....but I've noticed most give zero light when the battery gets to 2 or a bit below. I need to test again with the most modern LEDs.



bluemantra said:


> What kind of battery do you recommend in the Tiny Nugget 18350? Protected or unprotected?



I like unprotected (the newer ones with the safer chemistry and a bit lower internal resistance), but protected are great as well. The length is the main factor - you just want to make sure the battery doesn't run out of room in the tube when the light is turned on. This light is not battery-crush, but the margin of error between battery lengths is currently around .3" and some battery lengths vary more than that. I've ordered a variety of cells to test further and hopefully give a lot more options.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 5, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Sounds good, The Fraz. I am hoping you do explore protected cells. It is your decision. You have been making good decisions on this project. Perhaps a person could order a deeper tailcap if they wanted to use protected? Probably that is not cost effective, however...



Absolutely I am going to explore them - I'd like for anyone to be able to use the cell of their choice (hopefully even including some of the new port-rechargeable cells). I think it is possible to make that tailcap adjustable with a simple tool....we shall see 



thermal guy said:


> So I ran my tiny tank off of one fresh primary 123 at full power and ended the test at 24 hours. Battery was at 2.65 and output was still way more then you would need to walk around with or read. Still very bright and because of the beam shape gives a very broad beam.Pretty sure it would of kept going for quite awhile but long run test get a little boring for me anymore. So ya she runs just fine off a primary if need be.



That is awesome to hear . I need to make some time-lapse vids with various batteries to compare them.



ma tumba said:


> Can it be operated with one hand?



I can do it - however that is probably not a fair test. I've used these things so much my hands probably rival Denis Cyplenkov (worth a google lol). Really it is an o-ring issue....and I continue to play around with it. I want the light to be very waterproof while also easy to use. The trade-off is the difficulty of the twist. You guys please let me know what you prefer if you like.



thermal guy said:


> Not really.at least not by me. I suppose if I had to I could but taking it to full power requires some effort. With one hand it would be hard.



It is very tricky in its current form. However if you want the twist a little easier, add some silicone grease to the battery tube o-ring....greatly reduces the friction.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 5, 2020)

euroken said:


> Following up on this question, unless I missed the answer...sorry in that case.



Sorry, can't remember if I answered this one or not. I'm trying to figure out a way to put in a lanyard hole. Currently our CNC stuff is very basic (3 axis mill and 2 axis lathe) and w're trying to reduce the number of setups as much as possible. But it is definitely doable....I'm just gonna have to think on it a bit once I get a couple other issues knocked off the checklist.


----------



## euroken (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you. Don't want to layer on more challenges. Just wanted to see if the option was available.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 5, 2020)

The waist on these lights would allow a lanyard of sorts to be used.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeah I’d just tie it to the body


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 5, 2020)

Ya. Check out post 344 That’s a nice one.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 5, 2020)

Mine took the slow boat, but made it today. Looking forward to dark!


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 5, 2020)

still not sure if the optics can be replaced by a flat front lens. wanted to have this as a mule, but certainly not exposing the led


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 5, 2020)

That’s all I did for mine.


----------



## euroken (Nov 5, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> That’s all I did for mine.



I like it! Thank you!


----------



## mkphc (Nov 6, 2020)

I hope I’m still on the list!?


----------



## bluemantra (Nov 7, 2020)

I got my Tiny Nugget 18350 today and I really like the design and function of this flashlight. I went with the samsung LED option which is a warmer tint, my guess is in the 4000k range. Beam profile is floody with decent throw. Thanks Fraz!











https://i.imgur.com/aXRCs1Y.jpg[/

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ijq6EeF.jpg


----------



## gunga (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks very nice! I have an 18650 nugget coming. Do you know the size of those holes on the tail? Wonder if a trit would fit?


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 8, 2020)

what are the o ring sizes on the 18650 ?
thank you.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 8, 2020)

gunga said:


> Looks very nice! I have an 18650 nugget coming. Do you know the size of those holes on the tail? Wonder if a trit would fit?



Well there “dimples’ used to unscrew the back half of the light so not sure sticking a trit in them would work. Probably be nothing for these guys to mill a slot in the end though.


----------



## bluemantra (Nov 8, 2020)

gunga said:


> Looks very nice! I have an 18650 nugget coming. Do you know the size of those holes on the tail? Wonder if a trit would fit?




I do not, but as thermal_guy stated I believe they used to remove the cap at the end of the handle to access the spring at the (-) battery terminal.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 8, 2020)

mkphc said:


> I hope I’m still on the list!?



Absolutely :thumbsup:



gunga said:


> Looks very nice! I have an 18650 nugget coming. Do you know the size of those holes on the tail? Wonder if a trit would fit?



As discussed below, those holes are for the tool that we use to screw the plug in (3/16 I believe).



neutralwhite said:


> what are the o ring sizes on the 18650 ?
> thank you.



I assume you mean the critical twisting o-ring (the one on the battery tube)? It is a US size 121 I believe.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 8, 2020)

Just got back from the shop....big progress. Should be able to catch up on a lot of orders this time. We are getting it a bit smoother and more efficient every time we machine parts. I got far less aluminum cuts and splinters this trip than ever before.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 9, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> I got far less aluminum cuts and splinters this trip than ever before.



Wow, blood, sweat and maybe tears to make this work of art. The Agony and the Ecstasy?


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 9, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Wow, blood, sweat and maybe tears to make this work of art. The Agony and the Ecstasy?



As the lead mill operator, I can attest to the tears. I'm pretty sure a tiny piece of my soul (as well as my sanity) are machined into each light. I am very excited to hear how much y'all enjoy them!


----------



## adamlau (Nov 10, 2020)

Put me down for a 21700+SBT90 (when it happens)!


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 14, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> As the lead mill operator, I can attest to the tears. I'm pretty sure a tiny piece of my soul (as well as my sanity) are machined into each light. I am very excited to hear how much y'all enjoy them!



Indeed the best mill operator ever. Also keeps me in line. Marginally.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 14, 2020)

adamlau said:


> Put me down for a 21700+SBT90 (when it happens)!



Gotcha covered


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 14, 2020)

We are catching up with orders. And if you are interested in a light, let me know. Especially in the Tiny Nugget 18650/18350 realm. These are the lights we made in the last trip to the shop....and hopefully we can get more efficient each time.

-Fraz


----------



## Sos24 (Nov 15, 2020)

A quick question for confirmation, because the head being the same, could a Tiny Tank, with an 18650 body be ran using 18350, 16340, 14500 if an appropriate sleeve and/or spacer was used? How about with a CR123 or AA? If so, that could be the perfect emergency light, even more so than already.


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 15, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Indeed the best mill operator ever. Also keeps me in line. Marginally.



If by "best" you mean "only", then you're correct!


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 15, 2020)

Sos24 said:


> A quick question for confirmation, because the head being the same, could a Tiny Tank, with an 18650 body be ran using 18350, 16340, 14500 if an appropriate sleeve and/or spacer was used? How about with a CR123 or AA? If so, that could be the perfect emergency light, even more so than already.



Mine does. I have a tiny tank 18350 and a nugget 18650 there interchangeable. Ran a long time on a primary 123 not sure if it will work on a 1.5 volt


----------



## Sos24 (Nov 15, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Mine does. I have a tiny tank 18350 and a nugget 18650 there interchangeable. Ran a long time on a primary 123 not sure if it will work on a 1.5 volt



Thanks.


----------



## Trenchant (Nov 15, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> We are catching up with orders. And if you are interested in a light, let me know. Especially in the Tiny Nugget 18650/18350 realm. These are the lights we made in the last trip to the shop....and hopefully we can get more efficient each time.
> 
> -Fraz



_Fraz - Please change my original request for a Lumenite 26350 to a Tiny Nugget 18350. I will PM you too. Thanks._


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 16, 2020)

Sos24 said:


> A quick question for confirmation, because the head being the same, could a Tiny Tank, with an 18650 body be ran using 18350, 16340, 14500 if an appropriate sleeve and/or spacer was used? How about with a CR123 or AA? If so, that could be the perfect emergency light, even more so than already.



Yes, any of the batteries in the 3.7 (4.2) volt range will run the light. And a primary 3v cr123 will run it as well but a bit dimmer. A single 1.5v cell doesn't have the umph, but 2 or (max) 3 1.5v primaries will run it. I hope to have more battery tube/spacer options as we scale our manufacturing better.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 16, 2020)

Trenchant said:


> _Fraz - Please change my original request for a Lumenite 26350 to a Tiny Nugget 18350. I will PM you too. Thanks._



PM sent.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 16, 2020)

Sbt90 is a 12v emitter so it needs 4 cells in series. Not just a single 21700


----------



## Sos24 (Nov 16, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Yes, any of the batteries in the 3.7 (4.2) volt range will run the light. And a primary 3v cr123 will run it as well but a bit dimmer. A single 1.5v cell doesn't have the umph, but 2 or (max) 3 1.5v primaries will run it. I hope to have more battery tube/spacer options as we scale our manufacturing better.



Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 16, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> Sbt90 is a 12v emitter so it needs 4 cells in series. Not just a single 21700



SBT90.2 is 3V led


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gunga (Nov 16, 2020)

https://budgetlightforum.com/node/71340

Info on sbt90.2 LED.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 16, 2020)

Well my tiny tank passed the 30 minute bathtub test with my little one. Bubbles and all😁


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 17, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Well my tiny tank passed the 30 minute bathtub test with my little one. Bubbles and all



lol glad it survived . Hopefully have an extended lake test coming up soon.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Nov 18, 2020)

Tracking says friday, cant wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamlau (Nov 18, 2020)

Will the 21700 tube fit the Molicel P42A at 21.4mm-21.7mm in diameter?


----------



## gunga (Nov 18, 2020)

Finally got mine after a long 3 weeks. My 30 second impression of the tiny nugget 18650 is great. A huge improvement over last year. I'll need more time to evaluate of course.


----------



## Sos24 (Nov 18, 2020)

My Tiny Tank just arrived and it is even more robust than expected. It feels like it could take anything thrown at it, but then looks nice too.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 19, 2020)

Ya There pretty much bulletproof. I’m thinking the battery is probably the weakest link. And that’s a first I’m thinking. Would love one in SS.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Nov 19, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> ........Would love one in SS.



That would be real heavy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Nov 19, 2020)

On the left is my first 18350 tiny nugget. This was released right after the no wire change, and just before the release of the tiny Tank. 

On the right is the “Blaster,” a 18500 tiny tank.

And tomorrow I hope to add the 18650 nugget. Tracking still shows it on time













Il try to get some beam shots, i think both of these are sst90.2’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 19, 2020)

Very cool. This is the first time I noticed this thread. What a refreshingly unique design!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 19, 2020)

I was playing with mine last nite, love the low lows!!


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 19, 2020)

vestureofblood said:


> Very cool. This is the first time I noticed this thread. What a refreshingly unique design!



Yes sir. I wasn’t even worried about performance even though it’s actually great. I just love the bomb proof design that isn’t going to cost 300-400 dollars. And require 37 minutes of clicks to get it set up how I want. It’s a great light


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 19, 2020)

😂😂 I hear ya big.


----------



## gunga (Nov 19, 2020)

My first night impression is very good. An excellent improvement over last year. I added a lanyard (constrictor knot), diffusion film, and glow sticker under the optic. Finishing is good too. I find the added length (tiny nugget 18650) to balance out the width. Good stuff so far!


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 19, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> That would be real heavy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A bit ya but it’s kinda big for a edc anyways. At least for me. So weight isn’t an issue for me.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Nov 20, 2020)

Every USPS message has me jumpy - this will be the longest work shift ever. That 18650 is scheduled to drop this afternoon. It is listed out for delivery!

I feel like its xmas eve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 21, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> On the left is my first 18350 tiny nugget. This was released right after the no wire change, and just before the release of the tiny Tank.
> 
> On the right is the “Blaster,” a 18500 tiny tank.
> 
> ...



Your Blaster should be a SST40. I am really liking the performance of these LEDs in smaller designs....I'm trying to get some in warmer colors but finding it difficult right now.



vestureofblood said:


> Very cool. This is the first time I noticed this thread. What a refreshingly unique design!



Thank you :thumbsup:. We're striving to bring something different to the market.



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I was playing with mine last nite, love the low lows!!



I use the lows more than I use the high for sure.



bigburly912 said:


> Yes sir. I wasn’t even worried about performance even though it’s actually great. I just love the bomb proof design that isn’t going to cost 300-400 dollars. And require 37 minutes of clicks to get it set up how I want. It’s a great light



Definitely nailed the intentions of this design. Durability and ease of use paramount. Adjustable levels that are easy to use and understand while making a product with a reasonable price (definitely couldn't do it without some of the new CNC stuff). Glad you like it!


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 21, 2020)

gunga said:


> My first night impression is very good. An excellent improvement over last year. I added a lanyard (constrictor knot), diffusion film, and glow sticker under the optic. Finishing is good too. I find the added length (tiny nugget 18650) to balance out the width. Good stuff so far!



Thanks Gunga  Glad you like it. We've definitely come a long way since we got access to the new equipment....being able to rapid prototype is a game-changer. I can send you info on optics designed to diffuse for that light...there are a few optics made by Carclo that are floodier and will fit in the optic shelf we designed.



thermal guy said:


> A bit ya but it’s kinda big for a edc anyways. At least for me. So weight isn’t an issue for me.



SS or brass is definitely something I want to explore. We used to be limited to anodized designs because of the electric pathing of this light....but no more!



ScapegoatUmi said:


> Every USPS message has me jumpy - this will be the longest work shift ever. That 18650 is scheduled to drop this afternoon. It is listed out for delivery!
> 
> I feel like its xmas eve
> 
> ...



I hope you got it and are putting it to use


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 21, 2020)

If you do end up making brass or SS I’ll take it. : D


----------



## bla2000 (Nov 21, 2020)

I've had my Tiny Nugget 18650 for a week and really like it. Levels ramp smoothly and don't flicker or dim to a lower level once set. My preference is for smaller lights but after having carried this around it is easily pocketable in a jacket or hoodie. It fits my hand well, easy to hold making it unlikely to be dropped, and has a solid base for tailstanding.

The wooden box packaging is nice. Please add me back on the list for another Tiny Nugget 18650. I also have an earlier version on the Tiny Nugget 16340 which doesn't ramp as smoothly. It has 10 aluminum foil shims in the pill. Could I buy a new pill for that light?


----------



## gunga (Nov 22, 2020)

So funny. I was going to suggest you get a tiny nugget 18650 bla2000! But I see you already got one. So far I've enjoyed it a lot. Mine has Samsung 351 LED. Like it.


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 22, 2020)

I made this unit last time I went in. Another 18500 like the Blaster, but this one uses a Samsung 351 at 4k. I love the color temp and beam pattern of this light. The 18500 battery has a decent bit more capacity than the 18350 at a slightly longer length. This one will definitely become my EDC, but thought I would offer it up if someone wants it (I'll make myself another one next week). Pics below of the light and the color rendition at high CRI 4k.












PM me if interested. Price is $100 battery and shipping included in the US. I'm going to take it off in 2 days if nobody wants it.

Thanks
-Fraz


----------



## Stoneking (Nov 22, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> PM me if interested. Price is $100 battery and shipping included in the US. I'm going to take it off in 2 days if nobody wants it.
> 
> Thanks
> -Fraz



PM Sent


----------



## Tk59194 (Nov 22, 2020)

How do I get one of these little beauties?


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 22, 2020)

Tk59194 said:


> How do I get one of these little beauties?



Just post here what you want to get on the waiting list. They are fantastic. You won’t be disappointed! It’s amazing watching this thread(s) for so long and now finally we can obtain these beautiful beasts. I’ve used mine for everything past few weeks. Under houses, in the warehouse, perfect for lighting up spec plates on circuit breakers/transformers/etc. then blasting the dark parts of the warehouse where I need more light. 

It dials in perfectly and you won’t break it if you drop it or smack it with a baseball bat.


----------



## bla2000 (Nov 22, 2020)

Fraz, I like the flutes in the head and tail. Comparing these to my earlier model the edges seem less sharp so they don't grate against my hand. Maybe there isn't difference but the new version is better because the pill requires less force to get to max. On my old one, having the aluminum foil shims, it feels like I have to turn and push into the threads to get to max.


----------



## Tk59194 (Nov 22, 2020)

Please add me to the list for a tiny nugget


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 22, 2020)

Stoneking said:


> PM Sent



All yours, and thanks! (Burns pulling it out of my pocket).

Also, the 18500 listed above is sold.



Tk59194 said:


> Please add me to the list for a tiny nugget



PM sent



bla2000 said:


> Fraz, I like the flutes in the head and tail. Comparing these to my earlier model the edges seem less sharp so they don't grate against my hand. Maybe there isn't difference but the new version is better because the pill requires less force to get to max. On my old one, having the aluminum foil shims, it feels like I have to turn and push into the threads to get to max.



Thank you  Yes, we've made leaps and bounds since the first few designs....your new one will be much smoother. There are many tiny changes that are key to the design but very difficult to dial in and make repeatable - good to go now and we will continue to innovate. We can definitely fix your old one if you wish.


----------



## gunga (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi Fraz. Email sent.


----------



## Zandar (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello Sir, email sent.


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 24, 2020)

Seriously need one of these


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 25, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised...It comes in a very cool box and nice notes from the owners to which is attached a tiny oiled cloth to lube the plunger face/body area. Nice touches that are not lost on me. Very nice...


----------



## adamlau (Nov 25, 2020)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 25, 2020)

Edited because I am still learning how to reply on this site... :fail: See below.


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 25, 2020)

Mgizler said:


> Seriously need one of these



Yes, you do!



Johnnyh said:


> I was pleasantly surprised...It comes in a very cool box and nice notes from the owners to which is attached a tiny oiled cloth to lube the plunger face/body area. Nice touches that are not lost on me. Very nice...



So glad you are pleased with the presentation! The boxes are still a 'work in progress', most of them are different as we figure out what looks/functions best. The bulk of the instructions have been moved online as well, if those who were early purchasers would like the link just let me know.


----------



## AstroTurf (Nov 25, 2020)

Link please.


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 25, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> Yes, you do!
> 
> I’m on the waiting list.. just waiting and ready when it’s my turn!!


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 25, 2020)

AstroTurf said:


> Link please.



Here they are; please keep in mind that, much like everything else we are doing, the site is also a work in progress! With all the design changes, the photos are a bit outdated (but I still think they look neat). The descriptions are pretty general, but they do offer more details than listed here for all that are interested. All the instructions are basically identical and are updated as we go. As we dial everything in design-wise, it allows us more time for updating everything else. 

Tiny Nugget Instructions:
https://frazlabs.com/tninstruct

Tiny Tank Instructions
https://frazlabs.com/ttinstruct

Lumenite:
https://frazlabs.com/lumeniteinstruct



Mgizler said:


> speckacuda said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you do!
> ...


----------



## TheFraz (Nov 25, 2020)

Above is the CNC mill operator. Also the batter(sp?) at 1 min in to this video.



She is wrestling with the website as we speak....all the while keeping the mill from eating a vise.


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 25, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Above is the CNC mill operator. Also the batter(sp?) at 1 min in to this video.
> 
> 
> 
> She is wrestling with the website as we speak....all the while keeping the mill from eating a vise.




I can't let it eat my vise, it's named! Also, softball (softlight?) isn't my specialty...


----------



## adamlau (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi there, spekacuda! Hope to see some of your fine work land in my direction soon  ...


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 26, 2020)

adamlau said:


> Hi there, spekacuda! Hope to see some of your fine work land in my direction soon  ...



I can't wait to see what you think, adamlau! Thanks so much for your patience, but it shouldn't be too much longer before you have your very own Fraz light. :twothumbs


----------



## adamlau (Nov 26, 2020)

Great to hear and happy T-day to the Fraz crew and everyone else 



adamlau said:


> Will the 21700 tube fit the Molicel P42A at 21.4mm-21.7mm in diameter?



Should fit. The ones I have on hand are nearly identical in diameter and height to the Moli M50A and the Samsung 40T (despite the differences called out in their respective product data sheets). All three fit into the ZL 21700d body similarly.


----------



## AstroTurf (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank you



speckacuda said:


> Here they are; please keep in mind that, much like everything else we are doing, the site is also a work in progress! With all the design changes, the photos are a bit outdated (but I still think they look neat). The descriptions are pretty general, but they do offer more details than listed here for all that are interested. All the instructions are basically identical and are updated as we go. As we dial everything in design-wise, it allows us more time for updating everything else.
> 
> Tiny Nugget Instructions:
> https://frazlabs.com/tninstruct
> ...


----------



## Tk59194 (Nov 26, 2020)

Patiently awaiting that magical "out for delivery" from USPS. Very excited about this little light.


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 26, 2020)

Oh man. Just sent payment today! Can’t wait to get one in my hands!!


----------



## speckacuda (Nov 30, 2020)

Tk59194 said:


> Patiently awaiting that magical "out for delivery" from USPS. Very excited about this little light.



Some packages are taking quite a bit longer than others to arrive - the mail system is a bit overloaded! Thanks for your patience, and we're excited for your thoughts. 



Mgizler said:


> Oh man. Just sent payment today! Can’t wait to get one in my hands!!



Sorry for the delay in getting your light out, Thanksgiving threw us off a bit. We will get it all bundled up and ready to go today and get a tracking number to you shortly. 

We are on day five of machining new lights! Our new tooling will allow for a nice design change that I think y'all will like - I'll talk Fraz into uploading a new teaser photo for y'all in a bit. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving during this Murphy's Law of a year!!


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh my!!! I can’t wait. I haven’t been this excited for a light in a long time


----------



## Tk59194 (Nov 30, 2020)

Just delivered! Simply stunning. Great machining, simplistic operation and looks to be bomb proof. What a unique little pocket torch. Is the tiny tank version available?


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 30, 2020)

Tk59194 said:


> Just delivered! Simply stunning. Great machining, simplistic operation and looks to be bomb proof. What a unique little pocket torch. Is the tiny tank version available?





Post some pictures. I need some pictures to hold me over!


----------



## Tk59194 (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm no photographer....but...





https://app.photobucket.com/u/tk59194/p/2a571565-10ab-4daf-89bd-530adacba536
https://app.photobucket.com/u/tk59194/p/0fb1934f-839c-4739-9302-03f357858325
https://app.photobucket.com/u/tk59194/p/31743082-3535-4f8b-be03-94b040229b2a
https://app.photobucket.com/u/tk59194/p/4db64118-a151-4507-80a4-340937fc68d5


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 30, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 30, 2020)

What’s the pointy thing to the right of the light in one picture?


----------



## Tk59194 (Nov 30, 2020)

It's called the hornet. Essentially a retractable scalpel.


----------



## Tk59194 (Nov 30, 2020)

Also, this little Tom Bihn pouch is perfect size for the light. Thought i'd share.

https://app.photobucket.com/u/tk59194/p/03bdd737-61c5-47ab-a58d-17cd76bc6c62


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 30, 2020)

That’s cool. I like that pouch to.


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 30, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No problem. That would be great! I figured you guys were busy. Just let me know when you have a tracking number.


----------



## Trenchant (Nov 30, 2020)

I received my Tiny Nugget 18350 today. It's great :twothumbs. When I saw TheFraz's 11-14-2020 message indicating that he had some of that type in stock, I changed my original request to one of those on 11-15, so that worked out well.

Paul - Here's wishing you continued success with your business.


----------



## Mgizler (Nov 30, 2020)

Trenchant said:


> I received my Tiny Nugget 18350 today. It's great :twothumbs. When I saw TheFraz's 11-14-2020 message indicating that he had some of that type in stock, I changed my original request to one of those on 11-15, so that worked out well.
> 
> Paul - Here's wishing you continued success with your business.



Awesome! Post some pictures. I can’t wait for mine !


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 1, 2020)

Tk59194 said:


> Just delivered! Simply stunning. Great machining, simplistic operation and looks to be bomb proof. What a unique little pocket torch. Is the tiny tank version available?



Thank you. I hope you enjoy! Yes, we have a couple Tiny Tanks available.



Trenchant said:


> I received my Tiny Nugget 18350 today. It's great :twothumbs. When I saw TheFraz's 11-14-2020 message indicating that he had some of that type in stock, I changed my original request to one of those on 11-15, so that worked out well.
> 
> Paul - Here's wishing you continued success with your business.



Thank you very much - I hope you enjoy the light!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 1, 2020)

Here is a little transformation pic of a piece of bar stock turning into a Lumenite 21700.....

This was Friday - and we've had some new tooling and new ops this week that have greatly helped. We'll be back home Wednesday or Thursday and will be able to catch up on a lot of Lumenite orders then.







-Fraz


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 1, 2020)

I posted this on insta, but thought it would be appropriate here as well. Y'all helped us buy these sweet insert drills, which will help us speed up production a bit as well as make a few design changes (hopefully). 

I've said too much...







Also, I love hearing the feedback from those who were lucky enough to get their lights from the firm grasp of the USPS. It's crazy to see a map of those delivered versus those still floating around. I am SO sorry for the shipping woes, but we are keeping a (close) eye on the lights still in transit and I'll notify folks if/when updates are relayed to us. We've officially entered Shipathon 2020, folks. 

Tomorrow will round out another week of machining, then we will head back to anodize and assemble. Messages should be going out toward the end of the week regarding the waiting list, and we should have enough to catch up with everyone. Stay tuned and stay warm!


----------



## adamlau (Dec 1, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> ...a few design changes (hopefully). I've said too much...


More design changes? lol...I appreciate the constant forward movement.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 1, 2020)

is it too late to be able to get one of these?


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 1, 2020)

adamlau said:


> More design changes? lol...I appreciate the constant forward movement.



Oh yeah :twothumbs. There is a vision for this light going forward - and it's definitely gonna take incremental steps to get there. 



Bruno28 said:


> is it too late to be able to get one of these?



Not at all - we are machining more each time we sell batches. PM sent.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a SST40 Lumenite 18650, loving it!! Anyone know a source of floody optics?


----------



## Mgizler (Dec 2, 2020)

Got my tracking number! Can’t wait to test this thing out


----------



## Blaine (Dec 2, 2020)

I would love to be added to the waiting list! I’ll gladly support a fellow Arkansan. Not sure where your shop is but I work across the interstate from Bass Pro Shop. Tried pm’ing you but your inbox was full.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 3, 2020)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I have a SST40 Lumenite 18650, loving it!! Anyone know a source of floody optics?



Here is what you seek... https://www.ledwerx.com/llc17n/

It looks like the throwy one in you your light, but actually has some geometry in it for flood. It's what I put into the Lumenite for people that want a floodier light. The Lumenite shelf is designed specifically for those optics.



Mgizler said:


> Got my tracking number! Can’t wait to test this thing out



Looking forward to see what you think:twothumbs



Blaine said:


> I would love to be added to the waiting list! I’ll gladly support a fellow Arkansan. Not sure where your shop is but I work across the interstate from Bass Pro Shop. Tried pm’ing you but your inbox was full.



Awesome! You are actually right beside me...we also live near Bass Pro in the Crystal Valley area (although our shop is in Jonesboro - hence the constant travel). I have some lights available, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 3, 2020)

So I just realized my mailbox was full - I apologize and I also have no idea how many outgoing messages I 'sent' that didn't go through. I cleared some space, sorry about that.

-Fraz


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 3, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Here is what you seek... https://www.ledwerx.com/llc17n/
> 
> It looks like the throwy one in you your light, but actually has some geometry in it for flood. It's what I put into the Lumenite for people that want a floodier light. The Lumenite shelf is designed specifically for those optics.



Thank you!!


----------



## gunga (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone getting bad flicker on high modes? I did some cleaning and relubing but the flicker gets pretty bad. I reset the qtc in the pill a couple times and it seemed to help but starts flickering again. I'm assuming it's a contract issue so will disassemble the light, add deoxit to all connections and tighten everything appropriately.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mines been flawless gunga. I’ve used it every day since I got it. Which model do you have? I have an 18350 tiny nugget


----------



## gunga (Dec 3, 2020)

18650 tiny nugget. I think mine has been flickering since day 1. I'll try tightening and cleaning.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 3, 2020)

My tiny tank has been with me everywhere since I got it. No flickering with mine either.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 3, 2020)

gunga said:


> 18650 tiny nugget. I think mine has been flickering since day 1. I'll try tightening and cleaning.



That's strange. I give all lights 100 twists from full off to high before I send them and haven't had any problems with the new models. The QTC system shouldn't be flickering at all. If the light has been disassembled there is a chance the leads are not connected tightly. There is a method to reconnect the leads to ensure the slack is taken up (there is a bit of 'spring' in the system to ensure constant positive contact with the leads).

If it is only flickering on high, likely the problem is when the piston pushes into the negative contact lead on the internals it is losing contact with the LED pad. Easy fix, and I also need to make a video how to do this for those that want to change out their LED.

1)Take the battery tube off and take the battery out.
2) Remove the bezel and optic so you can access the internals.
3) Screw the battery tube back in all the way to a 'tight' high (where I assume you're getting the flicker.
4) Take some pliers and tighten the nut over the negative contact lead (it is probably a bit lose if the light was disassembled and reassembled without the battery tube in to take up the slack).

Hopefully that fixes the issue, if not please let me know. The great thing about these is that if there is a problem, it's almost certainly an easy fix.

Thanks,
-Fraz


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 3, 2020)

Whats the chance you know what cells/led would sit well in a 18650 tube with [email protected]’s, and not fry? Asking for a friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 3, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Whats the chance you know what cells/led would sit well in a 18650 tube with [email protected]’s, and not fry? Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha! My friend has certainly tried that....and he found out it will most certainly fry any LED that is not at least 6V. The friend thought that maybe the QTC on extremely low levels would save the LED - not the case. Even at .06A the QTC still puts through the full voltage of the cells. QTC is strange stuff. At max brightness or at the lowest moonlight levels, the voltage going through the system is the same (only the amperage changes).

That being said, I'm experimenting on some 2xcell designs with 6V LEDs. The only thing that makes me leery is that the multiple cells add a point of failure in a direct drive system. Unbalanced cells can catastrophically fail.

-Fraz


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 5, 2020)

Just in case anyone was wondering, these are the parts we make ourselves. Ten parts made on either a mill, lathe, laser cutter, or 3d printer (or combo of both). The only things NOT manufactured by us are the o-rings, QTC, springs, LED, the screw used on the positive side of the LED, washers, nut (for now). 








Here's a photo of the before and after of the materials to give you an idea of the transformation. Simplicity isn't our only goal, we are also big fans of domestic manufacturing, and so far I'm pleased with how much we have been able to take on ourselves.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 6, 2020)

We've got these 4 Lumenite 21700s available right now if anyone is interested (PM me and/or post here). Price is $135 (with battery and shipping included in the US).

I'm also on a new round of PMs to those on the list. And we will be going back in tomorrow to hopefully finish up the list backorders.....can finally make some inventory headway.






Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## adamlau (Dec 7, 2020)

They look fantastic. Simple and clean.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 7, 2020)

speckacuda,
Can't thank you enough for the beautiful image of materials to masterpiece.


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 7, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> speckacuda,
> Can't thank you enough for the beautiful image of materials to masterpiece.




Thanks so much!! I started a 45 minute op on the mill, so I had time to kill 

A good visual is always nice, and it's still an amazing process to me (even after nearly three years). We are working on more videos, but time is our limiting factor at the moment...


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 7, 2020)

@neutralwhite I've got you on the list for a 21700 Lumenite - your inbox was full. Let me know if you still are interested and it's ready to go.

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## Trenchant (Dec 7, 2020)

*Fraz Labs Tiny Nugget*



Mgizler said:


> Awesome! Post some pictures. I can’t wait for mine !



Pics of my Tiny Nugget, as requested.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 8, 2020)

*Re: Fraz Labs Tiny Nugget*

Nice pics^

Also, updated the OP again with a little background information on the design and vision of these lights. The OP is still clunky, but it'll get there.

-Fraz


----------



## Mgizler (Dec 8, 2020)

So my Tiny Nugget came today........WOW!!! I am completely blown away. First off, I didn’t expect the light to be so large and bulky. But I think that’s what I love the most about it. Second... this is the smoothest ramping qtc I have ever had. Just a beautiful beam and smooth ramp from ultra low low to a ridiculous high! This thing is quite the thrower also and able to light up my back field that’s 150-160 yards to the bottom while still able to have the perfect amount of spill. 

I also was blown away at the packaging that it came in. I have never ordered a light that came in such a beautiful and well thought out case. Every little detail on the light and packaging was extremely well thought out and perfectly executed. So far I cannot say enough good things about it. 

Now ...I’ve had a few higher end lights like the , okluma tinydc, sinner tri-edc, and I must say....this light blows them out of the water in nearly every way. I absolutely love it. Feels like you could drive over it with your car and pick it up, and put it right back in your pocket for the next time you need it. 

Here it is next to a few of my other lights for size comparison purposes. 


https://i.imgur.com/HObAWrj.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/c3Vq7oc.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/M6NjqMB.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/yH9gqAd.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/5zEwRuX.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/f1vhyH9.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/R5xGFaO.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/oAr04yB.jpg


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 8, 2020)

Trenchant said:


> Pics of my Tiny Nugget, as requested.



Great photos! Glad you like it - what camera did you use for those? Mine just died and I'm in the market (don't tell @TheFraz) for something that has that level of detail...



Mgizler said:


> So my Tiny Nugget came today........WOW!!! I am completely blown away. First off, I didn’t expect the light to be so large and bulky. But I think that’s what I love the most about it. Second... this is the smoothest ramping qtc I have ever had. Just a beautiful beam and smooth ramp from ultra low low to a ridiculous high! This thing is quite the thrower also and able to light up my back field that’s 150-160 yards to the bottom while still able to have the perfect amount of spill.
> 
> I also was blown away at the packaging that it came in. I have never ordered a light that came in such a beautiful and well thought out case. Every little detail on the light and packaging was extremely well thought out and perfectly executed. So far I cannot say enough good things about it.
> 
> ...



So glad you're pleased with the total package! That box creation has been a real fun journey for sure. It's also nice to see the size comparison between ours and others lights. As for the "drive over it with your car" comment, I have something far larger in mind for that particular test. Stay tuned!


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 9, 2020)

I’ve got a 17k telehandler at my disposal if you need something bigger to run it over with haha


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 10, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> I’ve got a 17k telehandler at my disposal if you need something bigger to run it over with haha



You're in the ballpark, but at least one piece of equipment I have in mind has tracks...


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 10, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> ......has tracks...




Oh my!

Luminite on the way! Soon i will watch over
tiny nugget 18350
Blaster 18500
Tiny tank 18650
Luminite 21700

Tiny nugget gets the most pocket time, as its a little smaller than the rest. But 18650 has been used several charges worth to illuminate the interior of work truck....been thinking about attaching a magnet to it. I keep forgetting to take some pics.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgizler (Dec 10, 2020)

This tiny nugget it just amazing. I love that it’s so smooth! I also love that you can operate it with one hand. It’s just such a beast of a light. I am very glad I went with the 18650 size as I have large hands and it fits perfect. I have been carrying it with me everyday to work since it arrived. I need to post more pictures


----------



## Trenchant (Dec 10, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> Great photos! Glad you like it - what camera did you use for those? Mine just died and I'm in the market (don't tell @TheFraz) for something that has that level of detail...



PM sent !


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 11, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Luminite on the way! Soon i will watch over
> tiny nugget 18350
> ...



That's nearly the whole collection - thank you for your support! I have an STL of a magnetic mount I 3D printed, it's still a bit of a work in progress but I'd be happy to share once I get it all hammered out. Also, the Tiny Nugget is my favorite as well!



Mgizler said:


> This tiny nugget it just amazing. I love that it’s so smooth! I also love that you can operate it with one hand. It’s just such a beast of a light. I am very glad I went with the 18650 size as I have large hands and it fits perfect. I have been carrying it with me everyday to work since it arrived. I need to post more pictures



So glad you like it! The 18650 is great from a capacity standpoint also, so a double whammy!



Trenchant said:


> PM sent !



Thank you!!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 11, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Luminite on the way! Soon i will watch over
> tiny nugget 18350
> ...



Awesome! Almost collected the whole set....for a little while longer anyway...:devil:



Mgizler said:


> This tiny nugget it just amazing. I love that it’s so smooth! I also love that you can operate it with one hand. It’s just such a beast of a light. I am very glad I went with the 18650 size as I have large hands and it fits perfect. I have been carrying it with me everyday to work since it arrived. I need to post more pictures



Thank you! Me as well...my hands are large, and one of the reason we concentrated on the internals so much is it would be near impossible for me to assemble them otherwise.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 11, 2020)

Aluminum (well, and some brass and steel and other stuff) transforming today and into the weekend....including into a couple things that haven't been available before...


----------



## Blaine (Dec 11, 2020)

You had me at “including a couple things havent been available before”.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes curious to see what next batch has😁


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 11, 2020)

Blaine said:


> You had me at “including a couple things havent been available before”.





thermal guy said:


> Yes curious to see what next batch has



It has something to do with these...


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh! A new anodized color?
And a slight change to the battery tube.


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 11, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Oh! A new anodized color?
> And a slight change to the battery tube.




Well, the ano color is a combo of bad lighting and the recent cold weather. The colder it is, the better the color of the anodization on these lights. However, you are correct about the battery tubes, but I don't have a good photo of it quite yet (have to get it anodized for the right look, or it won't match the engine and will make me crazy). So, after we get back home and get them all looking sharp, we will report back with the surprise!


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 11, 2020)

Love your attention to detail and commitment👍🏻


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 11, 2020)

Yall are masters of Suspense

Could it be

the 26650’s??
and and 
the
Big E?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448 (Dec 11, 2020)

Dm sent

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 12, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Yall are masters of Suspense
> 
> Could it be
> 
> ...



Oh, the 26650 is gonna likely result in the next evolution of the design....a 2.0 wireless engine. It will also allow existing models to be shrunk down a bit hopefully.

So not the Big E or 26650 yet.....but I do have in my pocket the first 21700 Tiny Nugget (which is going through it's prototype testing). Also some fairly major existing model design change on the TN 18350. Once we get one anodized and assembled, there will be pics.

-Fraz


----------



## adamlau (Dec 12, 2020)

TN 21700...Nice! I just picked up 2 x LH351D 5700K (16mm DTP MCPCB) from KD and it would do nicely in a TN 21700  . Any tips or tricks regarding board swaps? Looks like a straightforward job with a Torx driver. Loctite 243/246?


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 12, 2020)

adamlau said:


> TN 21700...Nice! I just picked up 2 x LH351D 5700K (16mm DTP MCPCB) from KD and it would do nicely in a TN 21700  . Any tips or tricks regarding board swaps? Looks like a straightforward job with a Torx driver. Loctite 243/246?



Very nice....I'm a huge fan of the Samsungs now. I will post a video of the board swap (just needs to be a 16mm MCPCB). All it requires is an allen wrench for the machine screw and a pair of small needle-nose pliers for the nut on the other side. There are a couple tricks that make it much easier to change one out (and make it cinch back up tightly).


----------



## adamlau (Dec 12, 2020)

Got it. I was reviewing images on my old phone earlier: The hex screw and nut looked like two Torx on the small screen  I see what you mean now that I am on a PC...


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 16, 2020)

New updates to the design. Eliminated the plug on the 18350 Tiny Nuggets (thus eliminating another point of failure in water incursion). Other changes coming soon...












_Fraz


----------



## gunga (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks sharp. Is it coming to the 18650?


----------



## Mgizler (Dec 16, 2020)

Very nice! I’m still loving my 18650 nugget.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 16, 2020)

gunga said:


> Looks sharp. Is it coming to the 18650?



Thanks. We hope to get it into other designs, but that may require a bit more tooling and op polishing.



Mgizler said:


> Very nice! I’m still loving my 18650 nugget.



Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh I like that. Can you get a tiny tank with that new design?


----------



## adamlau (Dec 17, 2020)

Does this plug as a potential point of failure exist on all models (i.e. Lumenite)? USPS says Friday  , so until then I am unable to envision anything outside of the pictures already posted here


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 17, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Oh I like that. Can you get a tiny tank with that new design?



Yes indeed!



adamlau said:


> Does this plug as a potential point of failure exist on all models (i.e. Lumenite)? USPS says Friday  , so until then I am unable to envision anything outside of the pictures already posted here



Currently all the models have the plug. It isn't a realistic point of failure (might only fail if you are diving with it at 100+ feet - pressure could get around the o-ring. But even then it isn't likely on the plug...it would get around the battery tube o-ring first more than likely). Mainly I just like the solid look of the plugless battery tube. Looking forward to seeing what you think of the light


----------



## adamlau (Dec 17, 2020)

lol...While I am no longer able to do this due to the fact that we have not owned a camera proper in over five years (phone cam reliant), I'll certainly toss in some commentary


----------



## nbp (Dec 19, 2020)

Fraz, do you happen to recall what emitter/*K went into my Lumenite? It was the very first one that you offered in this thread when you rebooted these lights.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 19, 2020)

I never should have started reading this. I remember when you first were working on the idea. This is my kind of light. A nice lump of metal with a battery and led.

Can someone post a few pics of these next to some other familiar lights?

I would like to be in on one, especially with a Lh351d. I’m just indecisive about which one.


----------



## carrot (Dec 19, 2020)

I just got my Lumenite. I’m very impressed.

There’s not too much I can say that’s already been said. I appreciate the smoothness, the cigar grip body, and the overall robust feeling. 

This light just begs to be used hard. 

I’d also like a high CRI LH351D 5000K, perhaps in something smaller like 18650.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 19, 2020)

jabe1 said:


> I never should have started reading this. I remember when you first were working on the idea. This is my kind of light. A nice lump of metal with a battery and led.
> 
> Can someone post a few pics of these next to some other familiar lights.



Scroll back like 2 pages depending on what platform you are on.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Not sure if this is an answered question; I see the lumenite can run a 26350 battery, can it also use a 26650?


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 19, 2020)

jabe1 said:


> Not sure if this is an answered question; I see the luminaire can run a 26350 battery, can it also use a 26650?


26350 is 35.0mm long 26mm diameter. 
26650 is 65.0mm long 26mm diameter. 
So I would say no. Unless you get an extension tube. (If they make it.)

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## adamlau (Dec 19, 2020)

jabe1 said:


> Can someone post a few pics of these next to some other familiar lights?


Malkoff MD2 *|* ZebraLight SC700d *|* Lumenite 21700 *|* HDS Rotary 18650


----------



## adamlau (Dec 19, 2020)

First impressions of the 21700: Dense. Solid. Work in progress. Perfect for general household duty according to all members of the household.

1. Appeared to be some debris under the optic. Isopropyl 91 and a foam swab cleaned everything right up. NOTE: Gaggione only recommends an optical duster and purified water for cleansing.

2. 7.5 light levels based on the alignment of the machined grooves. As in light is emitted across 7.5 grooves.

3. Can envision a second o-ring at the head as the existing o-ring tends to draw debris inwards during repeated use. Limited number of threads and increased turning resistance may present obstacles.

4. Would have preferred a softer radius across the bezel versus a chamfer.

5. Minor machining marks add character and definition 

6. Instructions as to how to properly replace the LED board not yet available.

7. The presoaked fabric is interesting. I prepped the lip of the battery tube with NO-OX-ID instead.

This particular unit was supplied with an LH351D 4K (I believe). It does match up well with the ZebraLight SC64c LE in terms of tint. Definitely out throws the smaller SC64c LE with a soft, collimated beam.
IMO, the beauty of this light is not what it is, but rather what it can be. From a LH351D 4K to a XHP50.2 3v and back without having to reflow anything. Still waiting on Gaggione to get back to me on whether their optics are UV stabilized and UV transmissive, which would open the doors to UV applications. One host, multiple uses.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Bruno28 said:


> 26350 is 35.0mm long 26mm diameter.
> 26650 is 65.0mm long 26mm diameter.
> So I would say no. Unless you get an extension tube. (If they make it.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk



I’m well aware of that. I saw that 21700 or 26350 would fit. Are these different battery tubes?

Thanks, Adamlau!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 20, 2020)

nbp said:


> Fraz, do you happen to recall what emitter/*K went into my Lumenite? It was the very first one that you offered in this thread when you rebooted these lights.



I don't remember the exact one, but I think it was an SST20. I have used either SST20, SST40, XP-L2, XM-L2, or Samsung 351D in all of these lights.



jabe1 said:


> I never should have started reading this. I remember when you first were working on the idea. This is my kind of light. A nice lump of metal with a battery and led.
> 
> Can someone post a few pics of these next to some other familiar lights?
> 
> I would like to be in on one, especially with a Lh351d. I’m just indecisive about which one.



We're just about to go in and machine more. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about them. I'll also continue to gradually update the OP as best I can.



carrot said:


> I just got my Lumenite. I’m very impressed.
> 
> There’s not too much I can say that’s already been said. I appreciate the smoothness, the cigar grip body, and the overall robust feeling.
> 
> ...



Glad you like it so far! The 18650 Tiny Nuggets are definitely noticeably smaller than the Lumenite.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 20, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Scroll back like 2 pages depending on what platform you are on.



Thank you:thumbsup:



jabe1 said:


> Not sure if this is an answered question; I see the luminaire can run a 26350 battery, can it also use a 26650?



Not currently. The Lumenite can run 18650 and 21700....there are plans for 26 series, but it is still in design stage.



Bruno28 said:


> 26350 is 35.0mm long 26mm diameter.
> 26650 is 65.0mm long 26mm diameter.
> So I would say no. Unless you get an extension tube. (If they make it.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk



Correct. Currently the Tiny Nugget runs 18350, 18500, 18650, and soon 21700....all different battery tube options that interchange with the engine.

The Lumenite runs an 18650 tube and a 21700 tube.


----------



## carrot (Dec 20, 2020)

I didn’t do the math, but... what’s the lowest you can drain a CR123 primary down to in the 18350 light? And what would be the best LED for it, SST20 with the low Vf?

I have so many half dead CR123s...


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 20, 2020)

adamlau said:


> First impressions of the 21700: Dense. Solid. Work in progress. Perfect for general household duty according to all members of the household.
> 
> 1. Appeared to be some debris under the optic. Isopropyl 91 and a foam swab cleaned everything right up.
> 
> ...



That is a good summary so far - we definitely aim for the Lumenite to be a workhorse light. With the big capacity of the 21700 it's definitely the one I use around the house (I use the Tiny Nuggets for EDC or dimmer stuff usually). Thanks so much for the feedback! I love getting it from anyone/everyone as it is invaluable in shop trips. Like you said, it's a work in progress that we try to improve upon every single trip to the shop. That said, I'll see if I can address these points.

1) Yes, unfortunately I order these optics in small enough batches that they are sometimes bagged together. They are so clear that any dust shows up bigtime, especially on very low light levels. Also the silicone grease applied to the optic o-ring can sometimes show. I will try to be more careful about getting the optic as clear as I can.

2) Glad you noticed the grooves! We were going for an aesthetic sort of 'volume bar' look. However, it should allow infinite brightness levels as the QTC behaves in a linear way during compression.

3) I've thought about a 2nd o-ring on the battery tube end (the twisting o-ring) to get the light to a very deep water rating. That o-ring is particularly problematic in getting it tight enough to be very waterproof and loose enough that it is relatively easy to twist. The o-ring used is beefier than most and so far I have't had any dust or debris incursion in any of my EDCs I've had over the last couple years. The dust will get up to the 0-ring, but so far not past it into the engine side. I will definitely test it out with a tumbler in dust/dirt/gravel though. New torture test! Thanks, that is one we haven't done before.

4) We can definitely try some of those out.

5) I agree ....although we try to smooth more and more of those out every time.

6) I have started making a video on that. When I get back home I'll set aside some time to edit it.

7) The stuff on that rag is Break Free CLP (gun cleaner you can get at WalMart or Amazon). We found in the old units that stuff had a viscosity that kept it from running up the piston too much (in some of the older lights we had some oils run up the piston and gum up the QTC). Although that doesn't seem to be a problem with these newer engines. I'm not familiar with NO-OX-ID...I'll have to try it out.

Yes, yours has a 351D in it - I have really grown to love the beam those have. Especially with the Tiny Nuggets. The Lumenites will eat most any emitter, but the Tiny Nuggets are a bit more finicky on beam pattern.

Most of our energy is currently going into improving the wireless design (making LED exchange easier - especially with store bought boards) and shrinking the footprints of both lights in general. I can do an LED swap in less than a minute now (it'll probably take someone 3 or so the first try but greatly decrease after that...especially with video instructions), but I'd like to get it down to 10 or 15 seconds.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 20, 2020)

Any plans to develop acomodations for a lens? Bandpasss filters (UV and/or color photography) and mule use come to mind...
lol...I am already imagining the upgrade market for these lights: SS bezel for increased durability, crenellated bezel, bezel with trit slots, etc  ...


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 20, 2020)

carrot said:


> I didn’t do the math, but... what’s the lowest you can drain a CR123 primary down to in the 18350 light? And what would be the best LED for it, SST20 with the low Vf?
> 
> I have so many half dead CR123s...



I haven't done that math yet on that either. I have to buy some CR123s and do some field research next time I go to the store....

I imagine most of the LEDs used in these lights would work fairly well with their low Vf, but yes SST20 in particular. I'm interested to try out some XM-L3s if I can ever find one less than 5700K.


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 20, 2020)

carrot said:


> ... This light just begs to be used hard...



This quote right here is what I envision for our flashlights! I'm more of a "use it up, wear it out" type of girl who's always been enamored with antique and vintage tools. I love that every light I make is capable of outliving me. These are meant to be used - my parents have one of our first lights (far before wireless and single-piston designs) and they use it twice a day, every day to feed cattle. I love the way it looks after all these years, worn but still working hard, and I foresee many more years of chores in its future.


----------



## carrot (Dec 20, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> This quote right here is what I envision for our flashlights! I'm more of a "use it up, wear it out" type of girl who's always been enamored with antique and vintage tools. I love that every light I make is capable of outliving me. These are meant to be used - my parents have one of our first lights (far before wireless and single-piston designs) and they use it twice a day, every day to feed cattle. I love the way it looks after all these years, worn but still working hard, and I foresee many more years of chores in its future.



Well I’m not too much of a hard user these days (hopefully that will change again soon) but I especially love when expensive custom work shows hard use. Something built with love and care and extremely consciously, owned by someone who appreciated it and treated it fairly, but didn’t save it from any wear. 

There’s just not as much romance in factory churned out stuff.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 20, 2020)

adamlau said:


> Any plans to develop acomodations for a lens? Bandpasss filters (UV and/or color photography) and mule use come to mind...
> lol...I am already imagining the upgrade market for these lights: SS bezel for increased durability, crenellated bezel, bezel with trit slots, etc  ...



Indeed, we just ordered some new optics to try out. So far all the optic shelves are machined specifically for the optic (or optic series) that is used in that particular light. But I would like to have more options in the future....there are some very nifty optic options available now I've noticed.

I agree on the upgrade market :thumbsup:. And we'd also like every component in the light to be easily replaceable (and pretty much all are right now). In the (hopefully very very unlikely) event something wears out or breaks, it needs to be about a 5 minute or less fix in my opinion.


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 20, 2020)

adamlau said:


> Malkoff MD2 *|* ZebraLight SC700d *|* Lumenite 21700 *|* HDS Rotary 18650



Now THAT is a sexy lineup of flashlights! I also love the way you've done the lanyards, I've been working on one for my personal Tiny Nugget and y'all have given me some great ideas. As for the graduated milling marks, I picked 20 for the Lumenite (and 15 for the Tiny Nugget / Tiny Tank because 20 looked too crowded) mainly because I like multiples of five. You can also see that in the earlier, more minimal models with only five milling marks. No correlation between those and brightness, but we are still working on what is the right amount of grip that's still minimal. I'm trying to live by my motto for this project : most complicated extremely simple flashlight, and so far it's working...

Also, sorry for any odd machining marks - I'm still working out feeds and speeds with the tooling and machine we are using!

Since most folks liked my last photo of raw-to-ready parts, I thought I'd include a photo of an 'exploded view' of a light. You can see what we make versus what we don't in this photo, as well as how few parts there are in general. One day I'll make time to create a rough timeline of the evolution, which has been quite a wild ride.


----------



## gunga (Dec 20, 2020)

Qtc storage! And extra qtc!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 20, 2020)

gunga said:


> Qtc storage! And extra qtc!



On our wish/CAD/CAM list


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 20, 2020)

Never. Ever. Apologize for the machining marks on these lights. It screams “if you mark it up it’ll be fine” as subtle as they are it really doesn’t hurt the look. I don’t mine them at all. Kind of like the old mismatched anodizing on surefire lights. I’m sure some hate it but it just looks good to me. You all have done a good job of making a hard use tool look great as well. I let my 2 year old throw mine through the house like a baseball for hours yesterday. It passed that test haha.


----------



## nbp (Dec 20, 2020)

carrot said:


> Well I’m not too much of a hard user these days (hopefully that will change again soon) but I especially love when expensive custom work shows hard use. Something built with love and care and extremely consciously, owned by someone who appreciated it and treated it fairly, but didn’t save it from any wear.
> 
> There’s just not as much romance in factory churned out stuff.



This. 

I have tried to explain this feeling numerous times here and on a knife forum to people who ask “is it xyz worth it?” Well, to me it is, because custom/small batch/hand built items are more than the sum of their parts. It is as much about the people and stories and passion in the tool as it is about the metal and wires. But I have learned that either people value that or they don’t. There’s a thread right now that illustrates that very point. We shouldn’t judge those who don’t value these things but neither should they ridicule people who do, assuming they are just posers or show-offs or some nonsense.


----------



## wweiss (Dec 20, 2020)

The Fraz website shows out of stock for everything. Is there a waitlist? How would I order one of their lights? Hope I’m not missing something...


----------



## nbp (Dec 20, 2020)

Post what you want here and Fraz will add you to the build list.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Fraz,
Please consider making battery spacers/adapters for use in the larger bodied lights.
Delrin maybe?


----------



## wweiss (Dec 20, 2020)

nbp said:


> Post what you want here and Fraz will add you to the build list.



Thanks, will do.


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 20, 2020)

wweiss said:


> The Fraz website shows out of stock for everything. Is there a waitlist? How would I order one of their lights? Hope I’m not missing something...



Sorry for the frustration on the out of stock notifications on the site; We manufacture most of the parts ourselves in small batches and Christmas has thrown off our tempo a bit. We are headed to the shop in a few days and will have more available in a couple weeks. Nbp is correct (thank you!), just mention what you'd like and we'll do our best to make it happen. 



nbp said:


> This.
> 
> I have tried to explain this feeling numerous times here and on a knife forum to people who ask “is it xyz worth it?” Well, to me it is, because custom/small batch/hand built items are more than the sum of their parts. It is as much about the people and stories and passion in the tool as it is about the metal and wires. But I have learned that either people value that or they don’t. There’s a thread right now that illustrates that very point. We shouldn’t judge those who don’t value these things but neither should they ridicule people who do, assuming they are just posers or show-offs or some nonsense.



I agree 100% with this entire post! 



jabe1 said:


> Fraz,
> Please consider making battery spacers/adapters for use in the larger bodied lights.
> Delrin maybe?



We can do this, but they'll probably be 3d printed at first (also, I plan on making a page on our website where folks could download the STL files, just in case someone has a 3D printer and needs a spacer ASAP). Most of our machining time is dedicated to light bodies/parts, so until we catch that up a bit I can sling out all you want with ABS filament while we make other stuff.


----------



## nbp (Dec 20, 2020)

I also wanted to say how cool it is that you have a female machinist on your team. Welcome speckacuda! (is that handle Plymouth related?) Sometimes hobbyist forums like this can be kind of a bro party, so it’s really awesome to see talented ladies showing off their skills. Keep up the great work!


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 21, 2020)

I’m in for a tiny nugget 18650 Lh351d! 😁 
Will additional bodies be available?


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 21, 2020)

nbp said:


> I also wanted to say how cool it is that you have a female machinist on your team. Welcome speckacuda! (is that handle Plymouth related?) Sometimes hobbyist forums like this can be kind of a bro party, so it’s really awesome to see talented ladies showing off their skills. Keep up the great work!



I certainly agree! And I couldn't do it without her (although she is scared to death of the CNC lathe....as most reasonable people are). We have female machinists come across us all the time that think it's 'impossible' and Speck whips their thinking into shape.

Here she is repairing our initial lathe:


And on her initial (and our) mill breaking in...
I'm sure you machinists will appreciate the leafblower...


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 21, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> I certainly agree! And I couldn't do it without her (although she is scared to death of the CNC lathe....as most reasonable people are). We have female machinists come across us all the time that think it's 'impossible' and Speck whips their thinking into shape.
> 
> Here she is repairing our initial lathe:
> 
> ...




*Cringe* By the way, these were a long time ago.


----------



## pilo7448 (Dec 21, 2020)

Why are the pics that everyone posts corrupt?.. Or is it just me. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## adamlau (Dec 21, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> Since most folks liked my last photo of raw-to-ready parts, I thought I'd include a photo of an 'exploded view' of a light.


Superb. Very intimate 



nbp said:


> It is as much about the people and stories and passion in the tool as it is about the metal and wires. But I have learned that either people value that or they don’t. There’s a thread right now that illustrates that very point.


lol...More than a few of those circular discussions over the years 



speckacuda said:


> We can do [battery spacers/adapters], but they'll probably be 3d printed at first...


Looking forwards to dual fuel compatibility. 1xCR123a + 1xCR123a dummy + stack of o-rings work when fully tightened :thumbsup: Nice, clean shop you folks have there!


----------



## adamlau (Dec 21, 2020)

pilo7448 said:


> Why are the pics that everyone posts corrupt?.. Or is it just me.


No issues here. Perhaps a browser extension blocking assets?


----------



## wweiss (Dec 21, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> Sorry for the frustration on the out of stock notifications on the site; We manufacture most of the parts ourselves in small batches and Christmas has thrown off our tempo a bit. We are headed to the shop in a few days and will have more available in a couple weeks. Nbp is correct (thank you!), just mention what you'd like and we'll do our best to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and info - good luck to your Lab and getting through production hell!


----------



## Mgizler (Dec 21, 2020)

jabe1 said:


> I never should have started reading this. I remember when you first were working on the idea. This is my kind of light. A nice lump of metal with a battery and led.
> 
> Can someone post a few pics of these next to some other familiar lights?
> 
> I would like to be in on one, especially with a Lh351d. I’m just indecisive about which one.




I posted a few pictures with it next to some lights. What are you specifically looking for? Let me know.. I might have a light here that you want to see it next to.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks much, but I've already decided to lighten my wallet. I tend towards pocket-able lights, but I can't pass on these. 18650 Tiny Nugget it is, and hopefully a 18350 battery tube too!
I'm a form follows function type and this fits the bill.



Mgizler said:


> I posted a few pictures with it next to some lights. What are you specifically looking for? Let me know.. I might have a light here that you want to see it next to.


----------



## justanotherguy (Dec 21, 2020)

Mgizler said:


> I posted a few pictures with it next to some lights. What are you specifically looking for? Let me know.. I might have a light here that you want to see it next to.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ttery-Crush)&p=5429962&viewfull=1#post5429962


----------



## adamlau (Dec 22, 2020)

Already been covered, but those low low lows get seriously low.


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 23, 2020)

nbp said:


> I also wanted to say how cool it is that you have a female machinist on your team. Welcome speckacuda! (is that handle Plymouth related?) Sometimes hobbyist forums like this can be kind of a bro party, so it’s really awesome to see talented ladies showing off their skills. Keep up the great work!



Thank you, but I'm not sure I have skills yet! We've only been on this rollercoaster of machining things ourselves for a little over two years, so I still have a LOT to learn. Now, if you're talking about my awesome Redneck Engineering skills handed down to me (as you can see in the videos Fraz posted), I will humbly accept those kind words and would like to say thanks for the warm welcome. Also, as much as I loved Nash Bridges, it's not related to the car!



wweiss said:


> Thanks for the reply and info - good luck to your Lab and getting through production hell!



It's almost like you've been in production before Christmas yourself... I am certain this season is why cheap bourbon was invented!




jabe1 said:


> Thanks much, but I've already decided to lighten my wallet. I tend towards pocket-able lights, but I can't pass on these. 18650 it is, and hopefully a 18350 battery tube too!<br>
> I'm a form follows function type and this fits the bill.



We've got ya on the list - it won't be long before we have a few more available, and one of us will send you a message letting you know it's ready for purchase.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 24, 2020)

FYI, the 21700 works great with a 114/115 or 207/208 o-ring bumper at the negative ala Malkoff/Oveready to help protect the cell.


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 24, 2020)

It's been a long time since I posted to CPF. I remember the original thread back in the day. Congratulations on the milling machine (and operator) and refined design. I'll take a Tiny Tank in 18500. If you have any 3000k emitters available I'll take one in any flavor. Otherwise I will be ordering a XPL HI. Regards, Walt. I'm not sure how well I will notice any PM's so I will send the same message via your product webpage so that you can get my email address. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 28, 2020)

what is the LED on the Tiny nugget? XPL on a 16mm MPCB? I was thinking of getting some Neutral White option to switch on mine. It seems to be too cool white for me. 

Could I use only use XPL based on voltage and current provided by the QTC and battery?
What is the current being use on this led since its a QTC?

Might replace with this:
CREE XP-L V6 3D LED on Noctigon XP16 V2 MCPCB
Approximated light output:
735lumens @ 1.5A 25°C
1226lumens @ 3A 25°C
Color temperature: 4750-5000K
Tint: Neutral White

https://intl-outdoor.com/noctigon-xp16-v2-mcpcb-cree-xp-l-hd-v6-3d-led.html


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 28, 2020)

I’m pretty sure that it depends on what the led will draw and what the battery is capable of delivering.
basically direct drive, with the QTC serving as a variable resistor.


----------



## geisto (Dec 28, 2020)

Take the QTC out and put the piston back in for "true" direct drive. There's some resistance in the springs to limit some of the current but the light will start to get hot. You'll be fine with the QTC in place.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 29, 2020)

discoverEDC said:


> It's been a long time since I posted to CPF. I remember the original thread back in the day. Congratulations on the milling machine (and operator) and refined design. I'll take a Tiny Tank in 18500. If you have any 3000k emitters available I'll take one in any flavor. Otherwise I will be ordering a XPL HI. Regards, Walt. I'm not sure how well I will notice any PM's so I will send the same message via your product webpage so that you can get my email address. Merry Christmas!



Thank you ! It's definitely been a long time getting here and we continue to have plenty of room for improvement, but it's coming along.....and we're determined and stubborn (two good qualities most of the time I think). We do have one, and I'll put your name on it. We don't have any 3k, but we do have 4k. Or I can order some 3k if you don't mind a little longer wait. Thanks Walt!



Bruno28 said:


> what is the LED on the Tiny nugget? XPL on a 16mm MPCB? I was thinking of getting some Neutral White option to switch on mine. It seems to be too cool white for me.
> 
> Could I use only use XPL based on voltage and current provided by the QTC and battery?
> What is the current being use on this led since its a QTC?
> ...



I'm not sure which emitter is in your light. It is either an SST40, SST20, Samgsung 351, or XP-L2. All of them work in these designs. That emitter you listed will be fine. Any of the modern LEDs will work with the forward voltage and built-in resistance of the system. I try to get as low forward voltage as possible generally.



jabe1 said:


> I’m pretty sure that it depends on what the led will draw and what the battery is capable of delivering.
> basically direct drive, with the QTC serving as a variable resistor.



Correct, it is regulated by the QTC until full-compression where it goes into direct drive. There, it can pull anywhere between 2-4A depending on the emitter and battery (mostly the battery), but intentionally stops at around 4A to avoid a runaway. We're tinkering now with some hotter models that can really let some stuff like the SST40 eat.


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 29, 2020)

geisto said:


> Take the QTC out and put the piston back in for "true" direct drive. There's some resistance in the springs to limit some of the current but the light will start to get hot. You'll be fine with the QTC in place.



Nailed it . One of the reason the lights are as beefy as they are is to help with heat dissipation in this direct-drive kind of setup. With somewhere between 1-1.5k lumens as the goal so as to not get the light inferno hot if left on a table unattended for hours. And it will still get very hot, but not burn-your-hand hot.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 29, 2020)

My Adopted FrazLabs family from top to bottom: Luminlite 21700, Tiny Tank 18650, Blaster 18500, and Tiny Nugget 18350





Next to some familiars for comparison




Control





Tiny Nugget 18350 





Blaster 18500





Tiny Tank 18650





Luminlite 21700

This is my daily mailbox walk, happens to be a much longer walk when there is a package from FrazLabs. I took all four along for the comparison shots. All had fresh batteries from Fraz, and i did not move my feet from beginning to end. 
The first big branch over the trail is 40’. The lite green bush pushing in from R is 115’. The next bush pushing in from right is 150’. The end of the tunnel is 185’. 

Seems to me the blaster and tank are just a bit more output than nugget, and luminite is a farther tighter beam. Ill have to look up the LEDS to be sure, but i think all are sst, except for the XPL Luminlite.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 29, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> My Adopted FrazLabs family from top to bottom: Luminlite 21700, Tiny Tank 18650, Blaster 18500, and Tiny Nugget 18350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Blaster looks so much more lumens than the tiny nugget. How is that possible? 
The diodes must be different. Can you fins out which one The tiny nugget and the blaster has?

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 29, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> ......I have an STL of a magnetic mount I 3D printed, it's still a bit of a work in progress but I'd be happy to share once I get it all hammered out....
> 
> Thank you!!



I would like that a lot [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruno28 said:


> The Blaster looks so much more lumens than the tiny nugget. How is that possible?
> The diodes must be different. Can you fins out which one The tiny nugget and the blaster has?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk



I will open them up and get back to you.

I may also not be getting full power on the 18350. I put many aluminum shims under the piston, but still have to go as tight as it gets. Ill try adding more shims as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 29, 2020)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> I will open them up and get back to you.
> 
> I may also not be getting full power on the 18350. I put many aluminum shims under the piston, but still have to go as tight as it gets. Ill try adding more shims as well
> 
> ...


Ok please do. 

Why do you need aluminium shims?

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 29, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> Thank you ! It's definitely been a long time getting here and we continue to have plenty of room for improvement, but it's coming along.....and we're determined and stubborn (two good qualities most of the time I think). We do have one, and I'll put your name on it. We don't have any 3k, but we do have 4k. Or I can order some 3k if you don't mind a little longer wait. Thanks Walt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll wait for the 3000k, appreciate you being willing to source it for me. I'll take whatever type you think most appropriate for the light. So a question, will a 53 mm long 18500 work? I've found some protected ICR batteries that are 2,000 mAh and that support 3+ amp draw but they are a bit longer than the typical IMR batteries. I should add that they are button top cells. 
Walt


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruno28 said:


> The Blaster looks so much more lumens than the tiny nugget. How is that possible?
> The diodes must be different. Can you fins out which one The tiny nugget and the blaster has?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk



The Blaster has an SST40 in it, which is like a light cannon with an unprotected battery. That thing is BRIGHT. 



ScapegoatUmi said:


> I would like that a lot [emoji2]
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll get it done! Also, I love seeing your collection of our work- thank you! Had to edit to say WOW that old Tiny Nugget. It feels like we haven't made one of those in a decade, but it has only been around a year since the design changed, and a good example of why we are constantly trying to improve (I never could get those milling marks centered ).



discoverEDC said:


> I'll wait for the 3000k, appreciate you being willing to source it for me. I'll take whatever type you think most appropriate for the light. So a question, will a 53 mm long 18500 work? I've found some protected ICR batteries that are 2,000 mAh and that support 3+ amp draw but they are a bit longer than the typical IMR batteries. I should add that they are button top cells.
> Walt



The battery I use in my 18500 Tiny Tank measures out to be around 50mm long, so I think you'll be okay to use a 53mm without an issue.


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 29, 2020)

We've been in the shop since the 26th and should have more lights ready to ship by the end of next week! Here's an "in progress photo" for y'all, and we should have some neat video posted soon.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 29, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> The Blaster has an SST40 in it, which is like a light cannon with an unprotected battery. That thing is BRIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. So the SST40 is a more lumen output than an xpl?

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 29, 2020)

The battery I use in my 18500 Tiny Tank measures out to be around 50mm long, so I think you'll be okay to use a 53mm without an issue.[/QUOTE]

Much appreciated. Let me know when you order the 3000k emitter, I'm curious as to what kind you will select.


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 29, 2020)

discoverEDC said:


> The battery I use in my 18500 Tiny Tank measures out to be around 50mm long, so I think you'll be okay to use a 53mm without an issue.



Much appreciated. Let me know when you order the 3000k emitter, I'm curious as to what kind you will select.[/QUOTE]
Could you post a picture of a current build Tiny Tank 18500? I've seen pictures of the 18500 Nugget and Blaster but not the Tank. Thanks in advance!


----------



## speckacuda (Dec 30, 2020)

Bruno28 said:


> Thank you for that. So the SST40 is a more lumen output than an xpl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk



I have nothing to test this other than my own eyes, but I'd say that the SST40 (in conjunction with a high safe discharge rate and low internal resistance battery) is visually much brighter than an XPL. If I can dig out an XPL when we get back home, I'll take some comparison photos of the two. 



discoverEDC said:


> Much appreciated. Let me know when you order the 3000k emitter, I'm curious as to what kind you will select.


Could you post a picture of a current build Tiny Tank 18500? I've seen pictures of the 18500 Nugget and Blaster but not the Tank. Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]

I don't have a photo of the Tiny Tank 18500 with me, they're on a hard drive at home (oopsie). I will gladly post one when we get back. Shipping has been a bit of a nightmare, so I can't give you an estimate on when the emitter will arrive, but I'll keep you updated.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 30, 2020)

TheFraz said:


> ...but intentionally stops at around 4A to avoid a runaway. We're tinkering now with some hotter models that can really let some stuff like the SST40 eat.


+1 for lower resistance units, particularly with 21700 models where cells such as the P42A/30T/40T can easily handle the total power draw of any 3V emitter currently being premounted and commercially sold on a 16mm. Moar power :devil:


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 30, 2020)

Great. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 30, 2020)

Could you post a picture of a current build Tiny Tank 18500? I've seen pictures of the 18500 Nugget and Blaster but not the Tank. Thanks in advance!

I don't have a photo of the Tiny Tank 18500 with me, they're on a hard drive at home (oopsie). I will gladly post one when we get back. Shipping has been a bit of a nightmare, so I can't give you an estimate on when the emitter will arrive, but I'll keep you updated.

I understand about the shipping, I'm still waiting for some overdue items myself. I was just curious about what kind of emitter: XPL, Samsung, SST, etc. Happily standing by for the Tiny Tank 18500 pictures.
Walt


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 30, 2020)

Bruno28 said:


> Ok please do.
> 
> Why do you need aluminium shims?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk



My piston is a little short, so the shims help it give more output. Phil is sending a replacement piston, this is just until it arrives


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamlau (Dec 30, 2020)

Not quite apples-to-apples: Lumenite 21700 (LH351D 4K) DD off 1x21700 vs. M91T (XPL- HI) off 2x18500











Hotspot center laser ranged at 160'...Shots do not justifiably indicate how much more versus spill the Lumenite exhibits.
The LH351D 5700K binned at W6 should be here tomorrow. Should provide a ~200lm boost over the LH351D 4K S6.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 31, 2020)

Reflector vs. Optic.. 

ZL SC64c LE (LH351D 4K)





FL Lumenite 21700 (LH351D 4K)


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 31, 2020)

Fraz, you need to clean your messages. Ive sent twice and they don't seem to go through.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 31, 2020)

speckacuda said:


> The Blaster has an SST40 in it, which is like a light cannon with an unprotected battery. That thing is BRIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get it done! Also, I love seeing your collection of our work- thank you! Had to edit to say WOW that old Tiny Nugget. It feels like we haven't made one of those in a decade, but it has only been around a year since the design changed, and a good example of why we are constantly trying to improve (I never could get those milling marks centered )....,,



The old tiny nugget is a NW1, but I cannot get the bezel off without fear of gouging the finish. This finish is my fav of the lights staying here... they look plenty centered to me, I love your work!! I cant wait for a BigE, and maybe a multiple cell version, oh and a (im goin there) 10250 lol

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 31, 2020)

A 10250 micro nugget?


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’d buy a 10250 micro nug for a keychain haha


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh that would work! I’d take a few.


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Dec 31, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> I’d buy a 10250 micro nug for a keychain haha



I would buy some for family, and exotic for myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamlau (Dec 31, 2020)

OK....So I now understand why solder blobs may be necessary for certain boards: To increase the conductive surface area. The washers are not able to make proper contact with both the + and - of the KDLITER (Kaidomain) board. Shift the board towards positive and there is no continuity at negative. Shift the board towards negative and there is no continuity at positive. Center the board and both + and - are no go. Board itself diode tests as working. Increasing the diameter of the washer can help, but not if washer tilt increases the gap. Solution? Solder blob (or possibly thermal paste).


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 31, 2020)

jabe1 said:


> A 10250 micro nugget?





bigburly912 said:


> I’d buy a 10250 micro nug for a keychain haha



The thought of making a piston small enough for a micro light gives me the heebie jeebies....but we may be just crazy enough to try it...:devil:


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 31, 2020)

adamlau said:


> OK....So I now understand why solder blobs may be necessary for certain boards: To increase the conductive surface area. The washers are not able to make proper contact with both the + and - of the KDLITER (Kaidomain) board. Shift the board towards positive and there is no continuity at negative. Shift the board towards negative and there is no continuity at positive. Center the board and both + and - are no go. Board itself diode tests as working. Increasing the diameter of the washer can help, but not if washer tilt increases the gap. Solution? Solder blob (or possibly thermal paste).



Correct! The small solder blobs on the contact pads are to maintain constant positive pressure by raising the leads above the flat surface of the board. With that little extra bit of altitude it ensures that contact is maintained through bumps drops and crashes. The way the engine is designed the board can't really shift or rock in it's place, but with the factory flat surface of the contact pads, it is possible to lose contact depending on the masking process of the board creating a tiny tiny recess.

That being said, we do have prototypes that require no solder blob....can they hold up to smash testing is the question.


----------



## carrot (Dec 31, 2020)

I don’t understand. What’s the difference between the Nugget and the Tank? 

All I can tell is the pinched midsection is rounded on the Tank. 

I have to say I’ve been loving my Lumenite 21700. Looking forward to seeing what forward progress in 2021 looks like for Fraz Labs!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 31, 2020)

carrot said:


> I don’t understand. What’s the difference between the Nugget and the Tank?
> 
> All I can tell is the pinched midsection is rounded on the Tank.
> 
> I have to say I’ve been loving my Lumenite 21700. Looking forward to seeing what forward progress in 2021 looks like for Fraz Labs!



The only difference is thickness of the engine. The Tank was designed with thick walls to torture test the internals of the light without the body failing.

Glad the Lumenite is doing some work for you! We have many goals for 2021....I hope to put a year-in-review/goal post up later tonight.


----------



## nbp (Dec 31, 2020)

jabe1 said:


> A 10250 micro nugget?



Or an RCR2. Might be easier to build but still pretty dang small.


----------



## nbp (Dec 31, 2020)

Just chillin with the grandaddy Lumenite, waiting for the year to end.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 1, 2021)

nbp said:


> Just chillin with the grandaddy Lumenite, waiting for the year to end.



Nice!! That's one of the very few, and I think you were our first customer (since we've been manufacturing in-house). Very much appreciated - and I hope you still use it! And I hope it serves you well if the power goes out in the last seconds of this year, which wouldn't surprise me.

The design has definitely changed over the last several months....

Thanks again, nbp
-Fraz


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 1, 2021)

nbp said:


> Just chillin with the grandaddy Lumenite, waiting for the year to end.




Man, I do NOT miss fluting those engines. I'm glad that 2020 gave us time to make the designs easier to repeat, we have SO many oopsie lights thanks to that taper!


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy 2021!! Without y'alls support, none of this would be possible - thanks so much for paying attention to and investing in our project. Here's a look at the original Qzark (which we didn't machine ourselves) compared to the Tiny Nugget and Lumenite (which we manufacture ourselves in every sense of the word). The internal change is the most impressive part, but y'all know I love a good cliff hanger...






May all of you have an amazing end to this dumpster fire of a year, and I hope to chat with you all in 2021!


----------



## nbp (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes I believe the first of the new non-black lights offered up! I still enjoy the massive output range on this light and the excellent QTC control. My buddy has one of the old black lights, I should get that one in a pic for a progress pic. Suppose then I’d need one of the very newest ones to complete the set. Haha


Edit: You posted the comparison pic just as I commented! Lol


----------



## adamlau (Jan 1, 2021)

HDS SDR50 (LH351D 5K S6) vs. Lumenite 21700 (LH351D 5700K W6)






Versus results are exactly as I had envisioned and it is clear why the 5700K at 90 CRI was selected as an emitter option for the HDS BeCu.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> Nice!! That's one of the very few, and I think you were our first customer (since we've been manufacturing in-house). Very much appreciated - and I hope you still use it! And I hope it serves you well if the power goes out in the last seconds of this year, which wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> The design has definitely changed over the last several months....
> 
> ...


Hey Fraz, can you please clean you PM folder? Cant seem to reply to your message.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 1, 2021)

Bruno28 said:


> Hey Fraz, can you please clean you PM folder? Cant seem to reply to your message.


 It should be good to go.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> It should be good to go.



still can't seem to send. DO you have an email?


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 1, 2021)

Bruno28 said:


> still can't seem to send. DO you have an email?



Please do not post others personal info, such as email addresses or similar.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 1, 2021)

Bruno28 said:


> Hey Fraz, can you please clean you PM folder? Cant seem to reply to your message.





Bruno28 said:


> still can't seem to send. DO you have an email?



Although I do not see a business eMail openly listed or published on Fraz Labs website, there is a "Contact Us" webmail form there.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 1, 2021)

archimedes said:


> Although I do not see a business eMail openly listed or published on Fraz Labs website, there is a "Contact Us" webmail form there.



Speckacuda IS frazlabs


----------



## Bruno28 (Jan 1, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> Speckacuda IS frazlabs


All sorted. Fraz is quick. Was just some issues with full inbox. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes (Jan 1, 2021)

speckacuda said:


> Please do not post others personal info, such as email addresses or similar.



Sorry I did not see that you appear to be affiliated with @TheFraz but it is still best not to post "others" eMail info.

It is difficult for staff to know who is an official representative or not, and eMail addresses posted openly on the web tend to get scraped up for bulk spamming.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 1, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> Speckacuda IS frazlabs



Yes, I see that now, thanks.

Saw a recent join date, very few posts, and someone else's eMail info.

Didn't recognize the username, and most of the time, all that means scam, spam, or similar.

Not here though


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 1, 2021)

archimedes, we so appreciate you and your oversight. speckacuda is a machinist and has been most helpful answering our specific questions as well as providing delightful images.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 1, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> archimedes, we so appreciate you and your oversight. speckacuda is a machinist and has been most helpful answering our specific questions as well as providing delightful images.



Thanks for that. I like the QTC concept, so these have been high on my list of torches to try for a while now


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 2, 2021)

archimedes said:


> Thanks for that. I like the QTC concept, so these have been high on my list of torches to try for a while now



archimedes, thank you so much for looking out for us and the site. And I can totally understand vetting 'cuda as she is super sketchy....as I know better than anyone. Is there any way to block her from seeing this?


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 2, 2021)

New addition.....21700 Tiny Nugget. More info coming soon. And the 21700 Tiny Nugget (2 units) is ready to buy at frazlabs.com shortly.

The Tiny Nugget 18650, 18350, 18500, and now 21700 all are interchangeable with the Tiny Nugget Engine now.


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 2, 2021)

archimedes said:


> Sorry I did not see that you appear to be affiliated with @TheFraz but it is still best not to post "others" eMail info.
> 
> It is difficult for staff to know who is an official representative or not, and eMail addresses posted openly on the web tend to get scraped up for bulk spamming.



I want to apologize; I am so sorry to have set off an alarm and I totally understand why you pulled the address. I didn't think about spam (as we have pretty decent filters), I just wanted Bruno to be able to get in touch with us quickly. The website "contact us" is probably the second best way to get in touch, future reference for all y'all when Fraz doesn't clean out his inbox! 



bigburly912 said:


> Speckacuda IS frazlabs





KITROBASKIN said:


> archimedes, we so appreciate you and your oversight. speckacuda is a machinist and has been most helpful answering our specific questions as well as providing delightful images.



Thank you both for vouching for me!!



TheFraz said:


> archimedes, thank you so much for looking out for us and the site. And I can totally understand vetting 'cuda as she is super sketchy....as I know better than anyone. Is there any way to block her from seeing this?



You're SO funny. Good luck unthawing your glasses from that giant ice block tomorrow...


----------



## adamlau (Jan 2, 2021)

Or...We can PM speckacuda


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 2, 2021)

adamlau said:


> Or...We can PM speckacuda



I gotcha covered! Also, thanks for the pics, those beam shots are sweet!


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 2, 2021)

I really want a 21700 in 3000k or lower so when I’m drinking at night and loathing in my own Self pity I can run that thing on super low and pretend it’s a candle........ or just when I’m watching old baseball since I don’t drink anymore. Imagine the runtimes these lights get out of a 21700!


----------



## Zandar (Jan 2, 2021)

Let me just send a big shout out to the Fraz and speckacuda for the great customer service on my light! I just got it back this morning, after it's detour to the North Pole, and I can tell you, that Santa was extremely pleased with how well "my" Lumenite 21700 held up to all the rigors of his holiday deliveries. Santa has been around since the beginning of time, so he's used every light that, the "little humans" have ever developed. And this is the first time that one of these, "fire sticks", as he calls them, has ever survived an entire holiday season, and as such it is being awarded the official "Santa Seal Of Approval". It says a lot when the "Man" himself (well actually, Mythical Entity) , recommends a light made by "mere humans." I personally can't think of a better recommendation! Zandar


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 3, 2021)

Zandar said:


> Let me just send a big shout out to the Fraz and speckacuda for the great customer service on my light! I just got it back this morning, after it's detour to the North Pole, and I can tell you, that Santa was extremely pleased with how well "my" Lumenite 21700 held up to all the rigors of his holiday deliveries. Santa has been around since the beginning of time, so he's used every light that, the "little humans" have ever developed. And this is the first time that one of these, "fire sticks", as he calls them, has ever survived an entire holiday season, and as such it is being awarded the official "Santa Seal Of Approval". It says a lot when the "Man" himself (well actually, Mythical Entity) , recommends a light made by "mere humans." I personally can't think of a better recommendation! Zandar



Thank you! Glad you got it back in one piece (we've had many packages take quite the detour in getting to their destination lately). 

Also very glad the FireStick got the seal of approval! :twothumbs


----------



## adamlau (Jan 4, 2021)

adamlau said:


> FYI, the 21700 works great with a 114/115 or 207/208 o-ring bumper at the negative ala Malkoff/Oveready to help protect the cell.



208 rear bumper does not impede the fit or function of anything...


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 4, 2021)

Bump for a Tiny Tank 18500 picture or two please.


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 4, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Bump for a Tiny Tank 18500 picture or two please.



I gotcha covered! This one is hot off the assembly line.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 4, 2021)

Do all your new models have the one piece battery tubes now?


----------



## Jimmyboots (Jan 4, 2021)

Got this in today and I’m rarely impressed these days but this is a nice light. I will want another one as I may give this one to my mom. She uses a light (malkoff) everyday and the ramping UI is the way to go. 

Please add me to the list for:

1 - Tiny Nugget - Samsung 351D 4K LED. (If 3k is available at the time of my build I’ll take that) 

Is anodization an option? 


Awesome light. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 4, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> Do all your new models have the one piece battery tubes now?



We are limited by our machines and tooling at the moment, so only the 18350 battery tubes are plugless (unplugged?). Boring deep holes is far from boring...



Jimmyboots said:


> Got this in today and I’m rarely impressed these days but this is a nice light. I will want another one as I may give this one to my mom. She uses a light (malkoff) everyday and the ramping UI is the way to go.
> 
> Please add me to the list for:
> 
> ...



So glad you like it, hopefully mom is also impressed! I've got you down for another. As far as anodization goes, all ours are done in the natural color like yours. We've tried a few colors (green and red, mainly) but it's very difficult to get all the parts to match. Black really wants to turn purple. It's a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Jimmyboots (Jan 5, 2021)

Great thank you. If you guys are willing to experiment and make a “burple” light would take that. I’m not picky at all. 

If not, then I more than happy with a standard one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 5, 2021)

speckacuda said:


> I gotcha covered! This one is hot off the assembly line.



Sweet, thank you! Maybe this one has my name on it 😉 There is an art to taking good product pictures and I think that you do a great job 👍
Walt


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 5, 2021)

what is the LED in there Jimmy?. Thanks!.



Jimmyboots said:


> Got this in today and I’m rarely impressed these days but this is a nice light. I will want another one as I may give this one to my mom. She uses a light (malkoff) everyday and the ramping UI is the way to go.
> 
> Please add me to the list for:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmyboots (Jan 5, 2021)

That’s a Samsung led. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamlau (Jan 6, 2021)

Will there ever be a tank edition of the Lumenite 21700? Solid brass positive insert with integrated threaded post? lol...Off to check McMaster-Carr for brass washers and brass lock nuts (nylon insert)...


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 10, 2021)

speckacuda PM sent.
This thread had been too quiet, we need some posts. So, can anyone tell me what the difference is between a Blaster and a Tiny Tank or Tiny Nugget? I've looked through the thread and instagram and the posted videos and haven't been able to figure it out. 
Walt


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 11, 2021)

I just spent an hour typing out the most beautiful, eloquent post EVER, and it was timed out. Guess who forgot to copy the post before hitting "post"? 
Here's attempt two. 



adamlau said:


> Will there ever be a tank edition of the Lumenite 21700? Solid brass positive insert with integrated threaded post? lol...Off to check McMaster-Carr for brass washers and brass lock nuts (nylon insert)...



Anything is possible when you make them yourself! Keep on the lookout for more updates...



discoverEDC said:


> speckacuda PM sent.
> This thread had been too quiet, we need some posts. So, can anyone tell me what the difference is between a Blaster and a Tiny Tank or Tiny Nugget? I've looked through the thread and instagram and the posted videos and haven't been able to figure it out.
> Walt



PM sent back! Also, that reminds me....

Here's a photo of the very first light we ever took to market (please note that I'm not a hand model) - none other than the Qzark, the original non-battery crush QTC flashlight sold right here in this very forum years ago (lets not count how many years it was though :thumbsup. This was a total pain in the neck to assemble for multiple reasons.

Number one (rolled into number two and three): that was my debut as queen solderer, and I really sucked at it. Also, the negative wire had to be long enough that it would reach the screw on the bottom piston (yes, it was a two piston system back then) and wrap around it, then hold up to twisting said bottom piston 40° or so back toward the LED (so the screw would clear the wall of the bezel that this entire engine screwed into, which is where the breakdown in QC first started when we subbed these out to machine shops - fun side note there). Nine times out of ten the solder was the weak link and would come off the pad, or that remaining one time it would be the super strong link, ripping the whole pad and half the trace off with the turn. This is why we know how much force the old engine could take (because many were thrown in various directions), and also why the need for a wireless design became the number one goal. As for the positive wire, it had to be long enough to get through to the other side and it had to have just enough of the protective insulation around it to protect it while in the thru-hole, but no more than that or it would interfere with the way it interacted with the spring on the other side. Did I mention I suck at measuring things? It was a wild ride, those years. 

All of this was more dependent on the anodization than Fraz liked (which we also subbed out). So it was all changed into something that wouldn't take quite so many years off our lives...

Keep in mind, Fraz designed that first flashlight without any computer aided modeling at all. Nothing but napkin drawings and MANY prototypes on the Harbor Freight mill and lathe in the garage. I'm still impressed by the Qzark, despite its frustrating nature. 






The underbelly!






Also, the Tiny Tank was designed to be a battle ram of sorts. We have used is as a baseball and a golf tee, chunked it off a 50ft bridge and it's still holding up nicely. The Tiny Nugget is a slimmer version of this light. The blaster was just outfitted with an SST40, which turned it into a hand held light cannon (is that a thing?). It was awesome, but we are having a hard time finding those emitters at the moment.


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow, thanks for the design history and the info about the Blaster! It takes a lot of work to put together a long post like that (including pictures!). I wouldn't worry about the hand model thing, the thing that CPF folks care about is getting lights in their own hands. LOL. Thanks for posting in general, it's great to get information.
Walt


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m really not a warm tint kinda guy but really want one in 3000K. With this awesome design I think it would be a really nice option.


----------



## Mgizler (Jan 11, 2021)

I love this light more and more everyday. I also enjoy seeing these posts and pictures with history and inner workings of the light.


----------



## wweiss (Jan 12, 2021)

Can I order a 5000k TTank from this thread?


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 12, 2021)

wweiss said:


> Can I order a 5000k TTank from this thread?


Yes, this is the place. Need to get acknowledgement from TheFraz or speckacuda.


----------



## wweiss (Jan 12, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Yes, this is the place. Need to get acknowledgement from TheFraz or speckacuda.



Ok, thanks...


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Jan 12, 2021)

speckacuda said:


> ...The blaster was just outfitted with an SST40, which turned it into a hand held light cannon (is that a thing?)..



Photon Cannon?

I am in the field with a Blaster-I assure anyone reading this it most certainly IS a light cannon, photon blaster, or my personal favorite, day-maker. Most recently, I have dropped it off a 12 step (accidentally) on to concrete. 
It left a white mark, on the floor. Beam did not stutter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 12, 2021)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Photon Cannon?
> 
> I am in the field with a Blaster-I assure anyone reading this it most certainly IS a light cannon, photon blaster, or my personal favorite, day-maker. Most recently, I have dropped it off a 12 step (accidentally) on to concrete.
> It left a white mark, on the floor. Beam did not stutter
> ...



Is the Blaster based on the Tiny Tank or Tiny Nugget? What battery tube are you using?


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Jan 12, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Is the Blaster based on the Tiny Tank or Tiny Nugget? What battery tube are you using?



TTank with a 18500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 12, 2021)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> TTank with a 18500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool, I put my request in for a Tiny Tank in 18500.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 12, 2021)

Please put me down for a 18650 tiny tank with that SST-40 please


----------



## wweiss (Jan 12, 2021)

I would like an18650 5000k TTAnk. Thank you. William


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 13, 2021)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Photon Cannon?
> 
> I am in the field with a Blaster-I assure anyone reading this it most certainly IS a light cannon, photon blaster, or my personal favorite, day-maker. Most recently, I have dropped it off a 12 step (accidentally) on to concrete.
> It left a white mark, on the floor. Beam did not stutter
> ...



RIP floor. I've dropped mine several times, I still cringe but the light is still unscathed. Glad it's working out well for you!



thermal guy said:


> I’m really not a warm tint kinda guy but really want one in 3000K. With this awesome design I think it would be a really nice option.



I love the warm emitters and 100% agree with this statement. 



Mgizler said:


> I love this light more and more everyday. I also enjoy seeing these posts and pictures with history and inner workings of the light.



Awesome! I'll try to remember to post more nostalgia, we take a lot of it for granted (or try to mental block it out, depending on the issue).



discoverEDC said:


> Cool, I put my request in for a Tiny Tank in 18500.





thermal guy said:


> Please put me down for a 18650 tiny tank with that SST-40 please



I've got both y'all on the list!

I've updated our website with a bit of backstory if anyone is interested in a rather long-winded tale from (what seems like) long ago...


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 13, 2021)

wweiss said:


> I would like an18650 5000k TTAnk. Thank you. William



I've got you on the list!


----------



## ledbetter (Jan 13, 2021)

Love my lil nugget but have discovered that the speck of paper that came out of the light the first time I unscrewed it and threw away wasn’t packing material as I thought but some sort of lubricant paper?? Light works great so do I need it? I would also be on the list for a warm led version if you decide to build some. Thanks


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 13, 2021)

ledbetter said:


> Love my lil nugget but have discovered that the speck of paper that came out of the light the first time I unscrewed it and threw away wasn’t packing material as I thought but some sort of lubricant paper?? Light works great so do I need it? I would also be on the list for a warm led version if you decide to build some. Thanks



That's just a little rag of Break Free CLP lube you can find at WalMart etc. It's mainly for the break-in period when the piston is meeting the battery tube the first 100 or so times. If it feels a bit rough you can use it, but if you don't have any issues you should be good to go. We try to break in all the lights a bit (with dummy qtc) before shipping.

Absolutely - we're in the process of sourcing more warm LEDs now. Glad you like the light


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 13, 2021)

Warm. Fantastic! Please put me down officially for a 18650 tiny tank with one of them as well.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 13, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> Warm. Fantastic! Please put me down officially for a 18650 tiny tank with one of them as well.



Got you down. Thanks!


----------



## vand3537 (Jan 13, 2021)

How long until these (21700) are in stock at the website?


----------



## Jimmyboots (Jan 14, 2021)

Here is a photo comparison of the lowest level on my HDS rotary and the lowest USABLE level on my tiny nugget. 

The nugget goes many level lower than these, to the point that my camera won’t capture it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenchant (Jan 14, 2021)

speckacuda said:


> RIP floor. I've dropped mine several times, I still cringe but the light is still unscathed. Glad it's working out well for you!
> 
> 
> I love the warm emitters and 100% agree with this statement.
> ...



I just read the backstory you updated on the website: It sure does read well. Well-done! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 14, 2021)

vand3537 said:


> How long until these (21700) are in stock at the website?



We're in the shop through this weekend working on more, when they are assembled and ready next week they will be posted 



Jimmyboots said:


> Here is a photo comparison of the lowest level on my HDS rotary and the lowest USABLE level on my tiny nugget.
> 
> The nugget goes many level lower than these, to the point that my camera won’t capture it.
> 
> ...



I occasionally use those low levels in the middle of the night. We used to have a warning on the instructions to look into the optic to make sure the light is actually really off as they can get low enough to look like an ember. Although the drain at that level would likely be months.



Trenchant said:


> I just read the backstory you updated on the website: It sure does read well. Well-done! :thumbsup:



Thanks! Although, that's all Speck . While we've been at the shop she's been trying to update the website bit-by-bit while the machines go brrrrrr..


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 14, 2021)

speckacuda PM sent.
Thanks for putting the new info up on your website, it was interesting to read.
Jimmyboots, that was a great picture, thank you. Auto camera balancing can skew things but your Nugget looks to be pretty warm 👍 I had a rare factory 3000k rotary once, a nice flashlight and low output, but not as stout as a Nugget.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 14, 2021)

I was thinking the same thing. Looks very warm to me. That’s kinda what I’m looking for.


----------



## Jimmyboots (Jan 14, 2021)

That’s the Samsung 4K option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wweiss (Jan 14, 2021)

speckacuda said:


> I've got you on the list!



Thank you...


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 14, 2021)

Jimmyboots said:


> That’s the Samsung 4K option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s 4K? Wow.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 14, 2021)

anyone know where to Source like a quality 4300k LED for these ? 
also considering hcri 4500k. trying to get close to 4300. maybe 4500 can be a 4300?.
thanks. 
.


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 14, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> That’s 4K? Wow.



Camera balance I bet. Take the same picture and add a 3000k light in the mix and that one would probably appear orange.


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 14, 2021)

neutralwhite said:


> anyone know where to Source like a quality 4300k LED for these ?
> also considering hcri 4500k. trying to get close to 4300. maybe 4500 can be a 4300?.
> thanks.
> .



I haven't dealt with the emitters that Fraz uses, I've been using XPL HI, but color binning has gotten a lot tighter so if you order 4500k you will get pretty close to that. Fraz mentions earlier in this thread some sources. It's a ways back I think. 4000k and 5000k are pretty common but I don't know about in between.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 14, 2021)

thanks where do you order that? thanks much discoverEDC!. 



discoverEDC said:


> I haven't dealt with the emitters that Fraz uses, I've been using XPL HI, but color binning has gotten a lot tighter so if you order 4500k you will get pretty close to that. Fraz mentions earlier in this thread some sources. It's a ways back I think. 4000k and 5000k are pretty common but I don't know about in between.


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 14, 2021)

Mountain Electronics is a great site used by the flashlight modding community. Note that the forward voltage of the XPL-Hi is a bit higher than the LEDs typically used by Fraz.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 14, 2021)

true, and thanks again. contacted Fraz. 



discoverEDC said:


> Mountain Electronics is a great site used by the flashlight modding community. Note that the forward voltage of the XPL-Hi is a bit higher than the LEDs typically used by Fraz.


----------



## Jimmyboots (Jan 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimmyboots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice pic! I see that you've found the moonlight mode. Best for map reading or staring directly into an emitter pattern.

Hope you are enjoying!

We're heading back from a week of (our most efficient by far) machining new parts and should have more up for sale soon. Also a few brainstorms. All of your user input helps us tremendously.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jan 17, 2021)

Could someone break down the general characteristics of the three models? I gather they go Tiny Nugget-->Tiny Tank-->Lumenite in terms of size, and that the Tiny Tank is "more of a flood pattern", but that's all I could pick up from the Fraz Labs site. Do the three models use different optics? Is there a comparison of the beam patterns anywhere? Anything else I need to know before ordering?


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 17, 2021)

I’m curious about output and beam pattern with the different LEDs. Does anyone have, or can produce comparative beam shots?


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 17, 2021)

The Tiny Tank is a stouter version of the Tiny Nugget. The wall thickness of the head is thicker. The two Tiny lights can be ordered with 18350, 18500, and 18650 body tubes. I believe that the Lumenite comes with a 21700 body tube and is bigger in general. This also allows for a larger diameter optic. All three use the same types of emitters. I haven't read it anywhere but I'm guessing that the Tinys use 26mm diameter optics based on the size of the lights and standard optics sizes. All this said by a guy who hasn't even held one in his hands  Others can verify but I'm mostly certain that I have it right.


----------



## totcczar (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi all! First time poster, brought here by a reddit post in r/flashlight. I look forward to discussions with fellow addicts!

I am posting here mainly to express my interest to Paul or Felicia in pretty much any 18650 or 18350 version of any of the lights, _preferably_ in a higher CRI LED and _preferably_ in a warmer temp (below 5000K) but, really, probably anything will do. I've expressed interest on the website to one of the configs, but I didn't want to spam the site with interest in every one of them. I know I'm both at the bottom of the list and the totem pole, but I'm fine with that. I'll be looking for any notifications here, and, barring those, I'll be checking the site frequently. I think it's wonderful when new(ish) makers break into the scene and I want to support that. Also, these lights are very different, in a good way, and I enjoy how they are not "typical" lights.

Also, I wanted to say that I read through the introductory posts at the beginning of this thread and found them to be incredibly interesting.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 17, 2021)

Nobody is at the bottom of the totem pole here in the land of Fraz. If flashlights are available and you have legal tender to send them, go ahead on with your totcczar self.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 17, 2021)

You won’t be disappointed totcczar. These are great lights! I’ve been debating doing a pass around for anyone that is on the fence about these guys. I just don’t want to be too long without mine because I use it every day


----------



## adamlau (Jan 17, 2021)

jabe1 said:


> I’m curious about output and beam pattern with the different LEDs. Does anyone have, or can produce comparative beam shots?



Beam pattern comparison: M61 (reflector) | M91T (optic) | Lumenite 21700 (optic):
















WB/exposure auto locked on the M91T. Lumenite has an excellent balance of spill and throw, approximately right in between the M61 and M91T.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks!



adamlau said:


> Beam pattern comparison: M61 (reflector) | M91T (optic) | Lumenite 21700 (optic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 18, 2021)

neutralwhite said:


> anyone know where to Source like a quality 4300k LED for these ?
> also considering hcri 4500k. trying to get close to 4300. maybe 4500 can be a 4300?.
> thanks.
> .



We get most of our emitters from MTN electronics, but also some from digikey now as we reflow some. There are other sources as well such as Cutter in Australia or INTL outdoors. A 16mm board is the limiting factor.



discoverEDC said:


> I haven't dealt with the emitters that Fraz uses, I've been using XPL HI, but color binning has gotten a lot tighter so if you order 4500k you will get pretty close to that. Fraz mentions earlier in this thread some sources. It's a ways back I think. 4000k and 5000k are pretty common but I don't know about in between.



Yes, currently we use mainly 4k and 5k Samsung or SST40s. Exploring more options and maybe some more optic options. We're trying to get a good beam matched up with the different emitters.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 18, 2021)

Bob_McBob said:


> Could someone break down the general characteristics of the three models? I gather they go Tiny Nugget-->Tiny Tank-->Lumenite in terms of size, and that the Tiny Tank is "more of a flood pattern", but that's all I could pick up from the Fraz Labs site. Do the three models use different optics? Is there a comparison of the beam patterns anywhere? Anything else I need to know before ordering?





discoverEDC said:


> The Tiny Tank is a stouter version of the Tiny Nugget. The wall thickness of the head is thicker. The two Tiny lights can be ordered with 18350, 18500, and 18650 body tubes. I believe that the Lumenite comes with a 21700 body tube and is bigger in general. This also allows for a larger diameter optic. All three use the same types of emitters. I haven't read it anywhere but I'm guessing that the Tinys use 26mm diameter optics based on the size of the lights and standard optics sizes. All this said by a guy who hasn't even held one in his hands  Others can verify but I'm mostly certain that I have it right.



Nailed it including optic size! Thanks discover! The Lumenite uses 35mm optics which can give bigger throw, but the mechanics work much the same in all the lights. There are two main engine differences, Tiny Nugget and Lumenite. And within those they vary by size and length according to battery type. The Tiny Nugget battery tubes are all interchangeable and the Lumenite battery tubes are interchangeable. We know the website is confusing, now that we're in an off-shop week we can work on developing the website info a bit.

In the meantime, please let us know if you have any questions and we'll update it asap.

-Fraz


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 18, 2021)

totcczar said:


> Hi all! First time poster, brought here by a reddit post in r/flashlight. I look forward to discussions with fellow addicts!
> 
> I am posting here mainly to express my interest to Paul or Felicia in pretty much any 18650 or 18350 version of any of the lights, _preferably_ in a higher CRI LED and _preferably_ in a warmer temp (below 5000K) but, really, probably anything will do. I've expressed interest on the website to one of the configs, but I didn't want to spam the site with interest in every one of them. I know I'm both at the bottom of the list and the totem pole, but I'm fine with that. I'll be looking for any notifications here, and, barring those, I'll be checking the site frequently. I think it's wonderful when new(ish) makers break into the scene and I want to support that. Also, these lights are very different, in a good way, and I enjoy how they are not "typical" lights.
> 
> Also, I wanted to say that I read through the introductory posts at the beginning of this thread and found them to be incredibly interesting.



Welcome to CPF! Thanks for directing our attention to that reddit thread, I love when folks give their honest opinion on our lights. Also, for anyone reading this, feel free to sign up for any light you're interested in on the site - we use that feedback to base what lights we make on the next run. We've got you on the list, and will update you when the light of your choice (you'll have to let us know which one you're interested in first) is anodized, assembled, and ready to ship. We just got home from the shop, so all that will start tomorrow!



KITROBASKIN said:


> Nobody is at the bottom of the totem pole here in the land of Fraz. If flashlights are available and you have legal tender to send them, go ahead on with your totcczar self.



Pssshh, Fraz only accepts legal tender, I will also take vintage funky things, antique tools and other items, or any really neat miniatures. This is why I'm not in charge of sales...

Flashlights do have to be available though, which will be at the end of the week!



adamlau said:


> Beam pattern comparison: M61 (reflector) | M91T (optic) | Lumenite 21700 (optic):
> 
> WB/exposure auto locked on the M91T. Lumenite has an excellent balance of spill and throw, approximately right in between the M61 and M91T.



These photos are awesome! I've been meaning to take some but I just haven't done it yet. Thanks for adding these!

Alrighty, we just finished a seven day stint in the shop, and we obliterated our old record of manufactured parts in one trip - 338 machined parts, plus a ton of boxes. For two people, that's a lot of chips. Pics incoming because I love y'all!


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 18, 2021)

That was a very productive week! Congratulations on your success.I use mine daily and am loving it.


----------



## vand3537 (Jan 18, 2021)

speckacuda said:


>



If you don't mind my asking, how many of those are tiny nugget 21700?


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 18, 2021)

Tiny Nugget goes up to 18650. The Lumenite is 21700.👍


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 18, 2021)

How much more throw does the Lumenite give compared to Tiny nugget/Tank? Is it quite significant or kinda noticeable?


Also does Frazlabs ship to Malaysia? Payment and shipping method?

Thanks


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 18, 2021)

newbie66 said:


> How much more throw does the Lumenite give compared to Tiny nugget/Tank? Is it quite significant or kinda noticeable?
> 
> 
> Also does Frazlabs ship to Malaysia? Payment and shipping method?
> ...



See Post #705


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 19, 2021)

vand3537 said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how many of those are tiny nugget 21700?





discoverEDC said:


> Tiny Nugget goes up to 18650. The Lumenite is 21700.



New addition after this last week of machining is Tiny Nugget in 21700 . It is coming real close to the ideal worklight imo. The large capacity in a relatively small package is becoming something I use more and more over over the other offerings. We made 4 I believe that we're anodizing/assembling now.



newbie66 said:


> How much more throw does the Lumenite give compared to Tiny nugget/Tank? Is it quite significant or kinda noticeable?
> 
> 
> Also does Frazlabs ship to Malaysia? Payment and shipping method?
> ...


 
We can definitely check on shipping (it will be additional $, but will have to check for how much).


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 19, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> See Post #705



Thanks.





TheFraz said:


> We can definitely check on shipping (it will be additional $, but will have to check for how much).



Thanks. Still considering what to get.


----------



## vand3537 (Jan 19, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> New addition after this last week of machining is Tiny Nugget in 21700 . It is coming real close to the ideal worklight imo. The large capacity in a relatively small package is becoming something I use more and more over over the other offerings. We made 4 I believe that we're anodizing/assembling now.



:twothumbs


----------



## wolfstyle (Jan 19, 2021)

I'd like to be added to the list for a Tiny Nugget in 21700 with 4000K LED. Also an 18350 Tiny Nugget battery tube if possible.

Thanks


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 19, 2021)

Fraz or speckacuda, random questions: Do you special order the Tiny Nugget/Tank optics? The carclo optics have that alignment tab which may or may not get in the way of the seal. Just thinking about optic replacement if needed. Have you tried the 4.35 volt batteries? They look like a good way to extend run time, as long as they don't fry the emitter. I haven't seen them in smaller sizes than 18650 but they will get there eventually. Finally, how's the anodising going? I'm starting to develop a little buck fever here. LOL
Walt


----------



## IdleLion (Jan 19, 2021)

I would like to get on the list for a Tiny Nugget 18650 with 18350 tube. Thanks


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 20, 2021)

is there a possibility of the LED being over run on these?


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 20, 2021)

neutralwhite said:


> is there a possibility of the LED being over run on these?



Fraz has stated that there is enough resistance in the system, springs & etc, to prevent that from happening. When I get time I'll see if I can find the post he mentioned it in. Ok, look at Posts 702-704. Your question is related to maximum amp draw and heat generation.


----------



## Mgizler (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m definitely in for an 18350 tube!


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 20, 2021)

Am I the only one who’s wondering why nobody has come up with this and ran with it before? Seriously they really are a game changer in lights.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 20, 2021)

The easy way to change how a light acts is by changing the electronics. Fraz focused on the mechanical solution; perhaps more complicated initially, but more reliable. To me, it’s elegant in it’s simplicity. 



thermal guy said:


> Am I the only one who’s wondering why nobody has come up with this and ran with it before? Seriously they really are a game changer in lights.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 20, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Fraz or speckacuda, random questions: Do you special order the Tiny Nugget/Tank optics? The carclo optics have that alignment tab which may or may not get in the way of the seal. Just thinking about optic replacement if needed. Have you tried the 4.35 volt batteries? They look like a good way to extend run time, as long as they don't fry the emitter. I haven't seen them in smaller sizes than 18650 but they will get there eventually. Finally, how's the anodising going? I'm starting to develop a little buck fever here. LOL
> Walt



Hey Walt! There is a spot machined into the body of the engine designed for those optics, so the engine works with all the 27mm carclo (pic attached below showing the spot for the optic tab on the left side above the machine screw). The optic sits down in that recession and the o-ring actually makes contact with the optic directly, so the tab doesn't interfere with water incursion. Haven't tried a 4.35 battery out yet, but I'll definitely order one tonight and give it a shot. Ha! Anodizing is going good - slow but sure (probably my least favorite part of the process and one of the first things we're going to streamline).








neutralwhite said:


> is there a possibility of the LED being over run on these?





discoverEDC said:


> Fraz has stated that there is enough resistance in the system, springs & etc, to prevent that from happening. When I get time I'll see if I can find the post he mentioned it in. Ok, look at Posts 702-704. Your question is related to maximum amp draw and heat generation.



EDC is correct, mechanical resistance is built into the system to avoid overrunning. With the extra emphasis on heatsinking and the resistance springs, we haven't had one overrun yet.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 20, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> Am I the only one who’s wondering why nobody has come up with this and ran with it before? Seriously they really are a game changer in lights.



I've got a pretty good idea as to why . Going into this, I really had no idea how difficult it would be to make something minimal and reliable with all custom components (not to mention repeatability and assembly). It was certainly a twisting road getting the design to the point it is today. A lot of the parts are actually extremely complicated to manufacture and prototype initially, but definitely worth it once the design starts becoming polished. I really look forward to wireless 2.0 coming out to see what you guys think of it .



jabe1 said:


> The easy way to change how a light acts is by changing the electronics. Fraz focused on the mechanical solution; perhaps more complicated initially, but more reliable. To me, it’s elegant in it’s simplicity.



Exactly it. As one observer put it (and Speck's favorite saying now). "Well, it looks like you're making an extremely complex very simple part." And that's it, most of the parts in the light are minimal, but most serve to solve several problems at once, thus removing band-aid fixes and making the light more fail-safe.


----------



## jtechl (Jan 20, 2021)

really curious what the specific differences between the Tiny Nugget and the Tiny Tank are!

Im tempted to get one of them but I dont know which one yet!


----------



## vand3537 (Jan 20, 2021)

Darn I was too slow, Tiny nugget 21700 OOS in less than 30 minutes. how long until the next batch?


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 20, 2021)

Fraz, thanks for the update. I never noticed that little pocket milled in that location. Now that I know where to look I can see it in other pictures. Mountain Electronics has the LG ICR18650E1 - 18650 - 3200mAh 4.35v
Walt


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 20, 2021)

jtechl said:


> really curious what the specific differences between the Tiny Nugget and the Tiny Tank are!
> 
> Im tempted to get one of them but I dont know which one yet!



See Post 817. Although the Nugget comes in 21700 now. I presume that the Tiny Tank would as well.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Is there a particular 18650 that you recommend for the tiny nugget?


----------



## speckacuda (Jan 22, 2021)

jabe1 said:


> Is there a particular 18650 that you recommend for the tiny nugget?



As long as it's not longer than 2.57" or so, you should be okay with any of them. We recommend unprotected cells based on the shorter length, but we've made adjustments to the last batch of lights that should be more accommodating to protected cells.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 23, 2021)

Remember folks: So long as specs and power calcs look good, you can go with nearly anything on the market in terms of emitter choice. I recently powered an SST-10-UV 385nm using 2x18350 in a Lumenite 21700 host as a proof of concept. And have a pair of KW CULPM1.TG incoming from the Convoy storefront off Aliexpress to test. CULPM1.TG DD powered by 1x21700 (Moli P42A) through a 35mm optic? Should be very, very interesting...


----------



## knucklegary (Jan 23, 2021)

Do you plan to run the Osram pair together..

What optic pairs duo emitters?


----------



## adamlau (Jan 23, 2021)

As a single emitter through a single optic. I purchased a pair to be able to confirm batch consistency. And just in case their lot of KW CULPM1.TG sells out, being advertised by Convoy as the third highest flux bin (8RF) available. As a point of reference, Mouser has 7RF available which is specified as 200 lm fewer at 6A.


----------



## Bravo30 (Jan 23, 2021)

Just had to share this pic I took last night of my wife using the Lumenite 18650. Terrific light!


----------



## Mgizler (Jan 23, 2021)

Great photo.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 23, 2021)

That’s awesome


----------



## adamlau (Jan 24, 2021)

Outstanding shot. Ad-worthy right there :thumbsup:


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Which LED is that? There is a distinct tint shift in the spill.


----------



## Mgizler (Jan 24, 2021)

adamlau said:


> Outstanding shot. Ad-worthy right there :thumbsup:



Definitely


----------



## Mgizler (Jan 24, 2021)

jabe1 said:


> Which LED is that? There is a distinct tint shift in the spill.



Sst20 ? Looks like. Just a guess


----------



## wolfstyle (Jan 25, 2021)

Is there an estimate on when the lights that were offered for sale last week will ship?


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 25, 2021)

adamlau said:


> Remember folks: So long as specs and power calcs look good, you can go with nearly anything on the market in terms of emitter choice. I recently powered an SST-10-UV 385nm using 2x18350 in a Lumenite 21700 host as a proof of concept. And have a pair of KW CULPM1.TG incoming from the Convoy storefront off Aliexpress to test. CULPM1.TG DD powered by 1x21700 (Moli P42A) through a 35mm optic? Should be very, very interesting...



This is correct in that most modern emitters on 16mm MCPCBs will work. I generally don't recommend multiple cells however (as cell charge imbalance can cause catastrophic failure with lack of protection circuitry - also high Voltage mismatch can fry the LED even at extremely low amperage). We're just now getting into looking at some single-cell higher voltage options...



Bravo30 said:


> Just had to share this pic I took last night of my wife using the Lumenite 18650. Terrific light!



Love this pic.



wolfstyle said:


> Is there an estimate on when the lights that were offered for sale last week will ship?



All are shipping tomorrow. We're getting around to PMing CPF members with requests tonight, and there will likely be a few more on the website late tonight.

Also, there are a couple lights I'll probably offer in this thread here in a bit (have a flood-based not-quite-a-mule optic option that we haven't done before).


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 26, 2021)

So I know my projected delivery date and yet I find myself refreshing the tracking page 😆


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 28, 2021)

Fraz or speckacuda, on your updated website I see some hard dimensions for maximum recommend battery length. We just need a max dimension for 18500 please 👍 Watching the tracking like a hawk 🙂


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 29, 2021)

Fraz, looking for that emitter swap video please 👍


----------



## ipaulr (Jan 29, 2021)

I’d like to get one. Either the 23650 or the 18650. Boulder, Colorado


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 29, 2021)

My Tiny Tank 18500 arrived today. It lives up to it's name, it's a tank. Just a solid chunk of aluminum nicely machined. It makes my other lights seem flimsy. The milled flutes make for good grip. Very, very nice.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 30, 2021)

@discoverEDC You know the deal: Pics or it didn't happen  . You have a PM  ...


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 30, 2021)

adamlau said:


> @discoverEDC You know the deal: Pics or it didn't happen  . You have a PM  ...


LOL, it's been a LONG time since I posted any pictures to the forum. I'm not sure I would even know how. PM sent.


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 30, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Fraz, looking for that emitter swap video please 



Sorry, I promise I'll get on it - I get so distracted at the shop. 



ipaulr said:


> I’d like to get one. Either the 23650 or the 18650. Boulder, Colorado



Got you down.



discoverEDC said:


> My Tiny Tank 18500 arrived today. It lives up to it's name, it's a tank. Just a solid chunk of aluminum nicely machined. It makes my other lights seem flimsy. The milled flutes make for good grip. Very, very nice.



Hope you like it! How do you like the LED? It is definitely warm (seemingly a bit less bright than the cooler ones). You also got a slightly frosted optic to spread the beam evenly.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 30, 2021)

Been using my 18350 tiny tank almost every day now. She’s a solid little light that’s for sure.


----------



## discoverEDC (Jan 30, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> Sorry, I promise I'll get on it - I get so distracted at the shop. Got you down.Hope you like it! How do you like the LED? It is definitely warm (seemingly a bit less bright than the cooler ones). You also got a slightly frosted optic to spread the beam evenly.


The warm emitters pay an output penalty because of how thick the phosphore has to be to get the very warm color temperature. 3500k was the warmest that you had on hand but I ordered several 3000k MCPCB's and will be trying them out; one of those will likely stay in the light. Unfortunately I couldn't find any Samsung's in that color temperature (yet). The light frost optic made a nice beam pattern with the 3500k SST20. I'm also going to try a clear spot optic with a bit of DC Fix diffuser film in the center. I tried that with one of my 26mm optic lights and it knocked down the square artifact and still left a some throw.


----------



## toadgravy (Jan 30, 2021)

Just got my 18500 Tiny Nugget. This is about as bomb proof of a light as you can get. I love it. The box is awesome too! What a super deal!


----------



## Mgizler (Jan 30, 2021)

I would love to see an emitter swap video also. I have been carrying my 18650 tiny nugget every day as my main light. Such a great well built light. I definitely want to pick up more. I also would love to have an 18350 battery tube.


----------



## toadgravy (Jan 30, 2021)

Mgizler said:


> I would love to see an emitter swap video also. I have been carrying my 18650 tiny nugget every day as my main light. Such a great well built light. I definitely want to pick up more. I also would love to have an 18350 battery tube.



Extra tubes would be great. I want a 21700...


----------



## toadgravy (Jan 30, 2021)

Another great thing about this light is the mass keeps it from getting to hot to hold on max output. 

The only negative I have found is for me it takes two hands to turn it on/off.

BTW the run time in loooong


----------



## TheFraz (Jan 30, 2021)

Glad you guys are enjoying! At the shop making more as I type this....as seen below a pic of the lathe making part of the piston assembly (one of my least favorite things to make). Thought about taking a sneak pic of Speck on the mill, but she'd probably kill me.

Also working on making them a bit easier to turn while still being very waterproof.

I'll work on that vid (LED change-out) too. As soon as I get the machines on a long op, I can put some of it together.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice! Keep on turning.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Excellent update pics! 
Hey Fraz, can you change mine to an sst-20 3500-4000k please?


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 1, 2021)

I like that the action continues to smooth out as the parts wear in. Has anyone run their light for an extended period of time? I wonder if the QTC will take a set after being compressed for that time? Happy that I could get one 👍


----------



## adamlau (Feb 1, 2021)

The kids have left it on for days more times than I can count. Being able to go so low so as to not emit visible light through the optic is insanely awesome though....


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 1, 2021)

Excellent. I was thinking of how you could get tritium on the light (inside/behind the optic actually) but I realized that it could be it's own locater marker/light. I am beginning to discover that you can think that the light is off but it really isn't, you really have to crank it past what you think is off.


----------



## Mgizler (Feb 2, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Excellent. I was thinking of how you could get tritium on the light (inside/behind the optic actually) but I realized that it could be it's own locater marker/light. I am beginning to discover that you can think that the light is off but it really isn't, you really have to crank it past what you think is off.



I’ve done that a few times. Thought it was off but in the middle of the night I got up to let the dog out and see that it’s on in super low low


----------



## troutpool (Feb 2, 2021)

Fraz and Speck, I just sent a message to you through your website Contact system regarding a flashlight order. I would like to get in line for an 18650 light, whichever model becomes available first.


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 2, 2021)

Fraz: Denis Cyplenkov, holy cow, that guy has hands like Andre The Giant! My Tiny Tank is two handed operation for me.


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 3, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> I like that the action continues to smooth out as the parts wear in. Has anyone run their light for an extended period of time? I wonder if the QTC will take a set after being compressed for that time? Happy that I could get one 



I've left mine halfway compressed overnight several times with no ill effects, and I know we've left them fully compressed for several hours on end without losing any variable brightness. There's untold YEARS of R&D on that piston system to have juuuuuust the right amount of stress on the QTC, but not enough to cause severe problems. Example - gave my dad a light for Christmas 2018 and it still has the exact same piece of QTC today. It still works as well as it did then (I'll get a video of it when I go back home) and he uses it every day at least twice a day when he feeds cows. 



adamlau said:


> The kids have left it on for days more times than I can count. Being able to go so low so as to not emit visible light through the optic is insanely awesome though....



My favorite thing to do with that is to take the retaining ring and optic off, turn the light on just enough to barely illuminate the emitter, and look at all the different patterns in each bulb. Also, I'm easily amused. 



troutpool said:


> Fraz and Speck, I just sent a message to you through your website Contact system regarding a flashlight order. I would like to get in line for an 18650 light, whichever model becomes available first.



I've got you down for any 18650 with a 4000-4500 emitter. I will try to take you off the 18350 notification list from the site as well. 



discoverEDC said:


> Fraz: Denis Cyplenkov, holy cow, that guy has hands like Andre The Giant! My Tiny Tank is two handed operation for me.



The man cracks walnuts with one hand. Had no idea that was even possible!


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 3, 2021)

Bravo30 said:


> Just had to share this pic I took last night of my wife using the Lumenite 18650. Terrific light!



This photo is awesome, but I'm jealous of the snow. That would almost make the cold weather worth it... almost. Give that sweet pup a nose boop for me!! 



toadgravy said:


> Just got my 18500 Tiny Nugget. This is about as bomb proof of a light as you can get. I love it. The box is awesome too! What a super deal!



Glad you like it!! We are scaling up a bit in the next few weeks, so making battery tubes available by themselves will hopefully be an option soon. 



Mgizler said:


> I would love to see an emitter swap video also. I have been carrying my 18650 tiny nugget every day as my main light. Such a great well built light. I definitely want to pick up more. I also would love to have an 18350 battery tube.



We are still working on an emitter swap video but we are trying to focus on getting lights made so y'all will have one to swap an emitter out in the first place - stay tuned and I'll let you know when it finally arrives on the YT. 



TheFraz said:


> ... Thought about taking a sneak pic of Speck on the mill, but she'd probably kill me...



After cleaning out the mill, I was a tornado of WD40 and aluminum chips that day - Death would've been imminent. 

Alrighty folks - I think we've got all the lights out to everyone who ordered last week. I apologize for the delay, but we've been having some odd supply chain issues (emitters, boxes, tiny ziplock bags) which seems to be the story of 2020 still haunting us all. Some of you will get recycled shipping boxes, others will get sandwich sized ziplock bags containing the Break Free cloth (I almost had to use the bags with Olaf on the side, but resisted). All of you to date have gotten lights with newspaper as packing paper, but this last batch was a whole new level of whirlwind - Fraz nearly packed up his EDC a few times and I almost included a craft item I jokingly make from aluminum chips just to round it all out. All in all, we really hope you enjoy your new flashlight! I'll post some more photos in a bit.


----------



## Mgizler (Feb 3, 2021)

I love the updates and responses provided by you and fraz! The fact that you both are so active on here is amazing and makes owning one of your lights that much better.


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 3, 2021)

Mgizler said:


> I love the updates and responses provided by you and fraz! The fact that you both are so active on here is amazing and makes owning one of your lights that much better.


So true!


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 3, 2021)

"There's untold YEARS of R&D on that piston system to have juuuuuust the right amount of stress on the QTC,"

It's interesting to learn more about the QTC, you guys have a lot of experience working with it. I noticed that the QTC has a slight rebound effect; if you have the light on high output and then (just barely) shut it off and then come back later the QTC must have expanded just a bit and made contact because the light will then be on at a low low level.

"My favorite thing to do with that is to take the retaining ring and optic off, turn the light on just enough to barely illuminate the emitter, and look at all the different patterns in each bulb. Also, I'm easily amused."

LOL, the die patterns are interesting.


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 3, 2021)

speckacuda was kind enough to share some emitter swap information with me:

1) Take the battery out of the battery tube
2) Take the piston out of the engine and remove the QTC from the piston
3) Put the piston back into the light with no qtc on it
4) Screw the battery tube back in tight
5) Make sure the LED pads are centered under the washer leads
6) Get some needle nose pliers and tighten the nut over the negative lead
7) Get an allen wrench size 5/64" and tighten the machine screw over the positive lead
8) Put the qtc back in your piston and the battery back in your battery tube. Now the light should go to full on


----------



## adamlau (Feb 3, 2021)

Just take everything apart. How everything goes back together is fairly straightforward. Take a picture of the current assembly for reference. If you are satisfied with the centering, you may want to go over the area where the washer meets the contact pads with silicone (to resist vibration) conformal coating. Perhaps coating all mechanical connections for a moisture-resistant, dialectric seal...


----------



## TheFraz (Feb 4, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> "There's untold YEARS of R&D on that piston system to have juuuuuust the right amount of stress on the QTC,"
> 
> It's interesting to learn more about the QTC, you guys have a lot of experience working with it. I noticed that the QTC has a slight rebound effect; if you have the light on high output and then (just barely) shut it off and then come back later the QTC must have expanded just a bit and made contact because the light will then be on at a low low level.
> 
> ...



Yes, the polymer used in the qtc seems to have a very high 'memory.' It does not deform all that easily even when under slight load for long periods of time. Even at full load, the qtc does not compress all that much in the piston system which keeps it from physical deformity prematurely. The piston is designed to get to max brightness under the system right before it goes into direct drive which gives the qtc a lot of relief and allows it to last for a loooong time.



discoverEDC said:


> speckacuda was kind enough to share some emitter swap information with me:
> 
> 1) Take the battery out of the battery tube
> 2) Take the piston out of the engine and remove the QTC from the piston
> ...



The video will definitely parallel this (with slight differences for the Lumenite). For those of you that want to swap emitters, the only do-it-yourself item is to put a bit of a very small solder blob on the MCPCB leads so they have a bit of a vertical height above the board for the washers to contact. You will see this when the old emitter is removed. The washers retain enough positive contact to deform the solder slightly.


----------



## TILL-22 (Feb 4, 2021)

I just wanted to let you guys know that these lights seem really awesome and it's great that you have such a strong presence here on CPF. I'll make sure to pick one up soon, it's a shame that shipping costs to my country are prohibitive.


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 5, 2021)

Mgizler said:


> I love the updates and responses provided by you and fraz! The fact that you both are so active on here is amazing and makes owning one of your lights that much better.



Well, there is no Fraz Labs without y'all. It's one thing to make something your Aunt Erma wants to display in her house, but it's a totally different deal knowing complete strangers are proudly purchasing our flashlights. We are still blown away that the little thing we've spent the last decade creating is something folks actively seek (after everyone we knew told us to get a 'real job'), and it's quite the honor to be able to interact with all of you individually.



TILL-22 said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know that these lights seem really awesome and it's great that you have such a strong presence here on CPF. I'll make sure to pick one up soon, it's a shame that shipping costs to my country are prohibitive.



I hate that shipping has shot through the roof, and hate even more that the supply chains seem to still be wildly unpredictable. We're hoping things settle down a bit soon and will be able to fulfill orders across the pond and beyond. Know you're not forgotten, and I'm so sorry - we will let you know when we have a better solution than the current one! 

Sidenote - CPF is the only forum where you'll find me personally, so don't let anyone else fool you! Both Fraz and I field all the "frazlabs" accounts and emails, so it's a roulette wheel as to who you're talking directly to most of the time (I tend to use more exclamation points than Fraz, so there's a tell), but we do share the sentiment amongst ourselves and both chime in for most messages.

Now for the real meat of this post - PROGRESS!!!
Y'all have patiently waited for us to scale a bit more, and we have succeeded this past week! Seven straight days will be spent in the shop by tomorrow at 10pm CST, and while I don't have the final (flashlight) body count, I do have a photo of some chips (one of five 25 gallon barrels, with Fraz keeping a close eye on that grooving tool in the background) which will prove we had a heck of a run. As it stands at this very moment, we should be able to start selling individual Tiny Nugget 18350 battery tubes. This has been a HUGE request and we are happy to be able to finally fulfill those orders. More battery tube variations should start following in the future. I'll let you know where we stand after tomorrow, but I believe we will once again shatter our previous record of number of units manufactured.


----------



## Mgizler (Feb 5, 2021)

This is Fantastic!!! I cannot wait to get my hands on an 18350 battery tube. And more lights of course!! This light has crushed my desire to want another hds rotary...!!


----------



## Cruzzer08 (Feb 5, 2021)

I want a 18650 Tiny Nugget 4000K please, and a 18350 tube!! I signed up for alerts on the website, but would rather just get on the list. Is pre-pay an option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 8, 2021)

Fraz or speck, does the piston need lubricant and if so what kind? Maybe the CLP? I have swapped the LED enough times that the piston has lost any lubrication by being handled.


----------



## Cruzzer08 (Feb 8, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Fraz or speck, does the piston need lubricant and if so what kind? Maybe the CLP? I have swapped the LED enough times that the piston has lost any lubrication by being handled.



What LEDs have you tired? In Nugget or Luminite? Got a favorite so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 8, 2021)

Cruzzer08 said:


> What LEDs have you tired? In Nugget or Luminite? Got a favorite so far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like 3000k color temperature so options are somewhat limited. Also, my Tiny Tank shipped with an SST20 and light frost optic so my setup is different than most everyone else. The three that have been in the light are the Luminous SST20, Cree XPL HI, and Nichia 319. To my eye the optic pairs well with the Nichia. One odd thing that I've noticed is that the optic seems to 'eat' the warm color temperature. I loosely fit a reflector just to see what would happen and with the same emitter it looked warmer. It could be that I'm just having optical delusions. LOL. To reiterate what Fraz said you need to put a tiny solder blob on each contact of the MCPCB to make proper electrical connections.


----------



## geisto (Feb 8, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Fraz or speck, does the piston need lubricant and if so what kind? Maybe the CLP? I have swapped the LED enough times that the piston has lost any lubrication by being handled.




I wouldn't worry about it. Since the sides of the piston rests within a plastic "housing", there won't be any electro-fusing of two dissimilar metals. The major friction point is the piston against the lip of the body. Lubing the lip of the body and threads is sufficient. You can clean the lip and threads and reapply lube as appropriate. Now if you have some serious acidic fingers and the piston is getting eaten away, I am sure Fraz will hook you up with a replacement piston.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 8, 2021)

adamlau said:


> [KW] CULPM1.TG DD powered by 1x21700 (Moli P42A) through a 35mm optic?



Versus the footprint of the LH351D...






Nice and bright. The optic adds useful spill to the expected throw. Unfortunately, I snapped the rim of the negative washer seat while recentering. The washer now spins out of place which leads to less-than-optimal contact with the pad, so no shots until I get the assembly replaced


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 8, 2021)

Tiny tank 18650 SST-40 got here today. Throws a ton! Much better then my standard 18650 tiny nugget. I knew it was going to but it’s quite a bit more. Tint is much better as well. More neutral. Fantastic setup.


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 8, 2021)

adamlau, that sucks. Maybe build out a non-conductive assembly between the wall of the negative pocket and the outer diameter of the washer retainer. The trick will be securing it, maybe a tiny dab of epoxy. Epoxy is great stuff but it can be removed.


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 8, 2021)

geisto said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Since the sides of the piston rests within a plastic "housing", there won't be any electro-fusing of two dissimilar metals. The major friction point is the piston against the lip of the body. Lubing the lip of the body and threads is sufficient. You can clean the lip and threads and reapply lube as appropriate. Now if you have some serious acidic fingers and the piston is getting eaten away, I am sure Fraz will hook you up with a replacement piston.



Well, my hands haven't turned blue/green/orange so I'm probably good. LOL. It is in a plastic housing, but you never know, a little dab of lubricant in the right place could optimize operation.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 9, 2021)

Good: KW CULPM1.TG recentered and working
Bad: Lumenite 21700 optic does not play well with dedomed emitters






XP-L HI and other flats will end up losing the advantage of throw


----------



## id30209 (Feb 9, 2021)

adamlau said:


> Good: KW CULPM1.TG recentered and working
> Bad: Lumenite 21700 optic does not play well with dedomed emitters
> 
> 
> ...



You need to sand optic legs a bit so it can sit lower. Then you’ll loose donut in the beam 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DeliveryD (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi Fraz
PM sent
Cheers


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 9, 2021)

adamlau said:


> Good: KW CULPM1.TG recentered and working
> Bad: Lumenite 21700 optic does not play well with dedomed emitters
> 
> 
> ...


After having swapped emitters I don't know how much you can lower the optic with it sitting on an aluminum lip. You could put an aluminum or copper shim underneath the emitter.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 9, 2021)

A question for either Paul or Felicia - if I ordered a 5k Tiny Tank, would you have used an XP-L2 v5? Just want to know. 

I got the light yesterday and am liking your minimalist philosophy very much. I will be ordering again.


----------



## TheFraz (Feb 9, 2021)

wweiss said:


> A question for either Paul or Felicia - if I ordered a 5k Tiny Tank, would you have used an XP-L2 v5? Just want to know.
> 
> I got the light yesterday and am liking your minimalist philosophy very much. I will be ordering again.



Off hand I don't recall, but likely it was a Samsung 351d at 5k (unless specified otherwise in the order). Those are my current favorites in the Tiny Tank/Nuggets, but with some additional optic options that 'favorite' category is increasing. You can take the bezel off the top and see the emitter, if you take a pic I'll be happy to identify. And glad you're liking it! We're finally back at home now anodizing/assembling, so I apologize if I have neglected anyone's questions, we'll get to them asap.

-Fraz


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 9, 2021)

Mgizler said:


> This is Fantastic!!! I cannot wait to get my hands on an 18350 battery tube. And more lights of course!! This light has crushed my desire to want another hds rotary...!!



Fraz talked to Henry a few years ago (somewhere in between us knowing we needed to make the lights ourselves and us becoming Google PhDs at rapid prototyping and machining) and he was VERY helpful. Y'all keep buying HDS lights, don't make him hate us!!



Cruzzer08 said:


> I want a 18650 Tiny Nugget 4000K please, and a 18350 tube!! I signed up for alerts on the website, but would rather just get on the list. Is pre-pay an option?



I've got you on the list but they'll all ship at roughly the same time. Our schedule is to machine a week (in a shop two hours from our house), anodize and assemble a week at our house, then sell and ship everything while we do it all over again. The last several months we've been waiting on various (crucial) things to be delivered (emitters, optics, thermal paste, tape, boxes, all sorts of other crazy things that really shouldn't be in short supply but apparently are) so shipping is a bit delayed. We try to do the best we can with what we have. No prepay, we will let you know when things are available and they're ready to ship. One of us will be in touch toward the end of the week!


----------



## wweiss (Feb 9, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> Off hand I don't recall, but likely it was a Samsung 351d at 5k (unless specified otherwise in the order). Those are my current favorites in the Tiny Tank/Nuggets, but with some additional optic options that 'favorite' category is increasing. You can take the bezel off the top and see the emitter, if you take a pic I'll be happy to identify. And glad you're liking it! We're finally back at home now anodizing/assembling, so I apologize if I have neglected anyone's questions, we'll get to them asap.
> 
> -Fraz



Love this Light! Here is the LED


----------



## TheFraz (Feb 9, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Fraz or speck, does the piston need lubricant and if so what kind? Maybe the CLP? I have swapped the LED enough times that the piston has lost any lubrication by being handled.



I like lube on the piston for smoothness of operation (I always like to think of the light as an engine). A tiny tiny dab is usually all you need once it's broken in. My old EDCs haven't had additional lube in months/years.



geisto said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Since the sides of the piston rests within a plastic "housing", there won't be any electro-fusing of two dissimilar metals. The major friction point is the piston against the lip of the body. Lubing the lip of the body and threads is sufficient. You can clean the lip and threads and reapply lube as appropriate. Now if you have some serious acidic fingers and the piston is getting eaten away, I am sure Fraz will hook you up with a replacement piston.



Correct , a dab of lube where the piston makes contact with the battery tube is all that's needed. A dab on the threads is also good because that is where the majority of friction takes place. And yes, we can do an extra piston, but it should be like the energizer bunny running the light for the brass to wear down that much.


----------



## TheFraz (Feb 9, 2021)

wweiss said:


> Love this Light! Here is the LED
> 
> View attachment 13255



Thanks ! That is definitely a Samsung 351D at 5k. If there is something else you would rather have in it, let me know - it's an easy swap.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 10, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> Thanks ! That is definitely a Samsung 351D at 5k. If there is something else you would rather have in it, let me know - it's an easy swap.



Thank you for the reply - I like this LED as it is. 
I'm now using this light every night for the dark woods Dog-walk. The throw and spill from this setup are about ideal and the infinite control of intensity is excellent. I went up in the attic with this light last night and sat there for 20 minutes in the dark. Then I slowly twisted the head (of the flashlight) to determine just when it comes on. Astoundingly low and steady output after the qtc pill makes good contact. 
This light will be very useful for camping or night trail walking. My pack will now have this Tank and my two HDS when I head out into the wilds....


----------



## carrot (Feb 10, 2021)

I think I’ve been through the whole thread but: 

Is it safe to use dielectric silicone grease on these rings or are they silicone rings?

I found a small dab of Nyogel works real nice on the piston. Even smoother for me than the CLP.


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 12, 2021)

carrot said:


> I think I’ve been through the whole thread but:
> 
> Is it safe to use dielectric silicone grease on these rings or are they silicone rings?
> 
> I found a small dab of Nyogel works real nice on the piston. Even smoother for me than the CLP.



The o-rings are buna, so silicone grease works great. I'll order some Nyogel, now I'm intrigued...


----------



## Bruno28 (Feb 12, 2021)

Could someone help me get in contact with Fraz?

I've sent many PM but can't seem to get any response. It's been months.


----------



## TheFraz (Feb 12, 2021)

Bruno28 said:


> Could someone help me get in contact with Fraz?
> 
> I've sent many PM but can't seem to get any response. It's been months.



Sorry about that, looks like my last response was on 1/19 (pretty hectic here and there are several I still need to get back to). We had to wait a bit for the LED you requested to arrive. Your items are shipped, but there is no tracking. I'll try and get to my PMs tonight and I apologize to those I haven't responded to yet.


----------



## Bruno28 (Feb 12, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> Sorry about that, looks like my last response was on 1/19 (pretty hectic here and there are several I still need to get back to). We had to wait a bit for the LED you requested to arrive. Your items are shipped, but there is no tracking. I'll try and get to my PMs tonight and I apologize to those I haven't responded to yet.


Thanks. It was more for me to look out when things would arrive as shipping has been a bit slow around here. 
Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten5three (Feb 15, 2021)

Are any of the Tiny Nuget 18650 and 18350 lights still available? Thank you


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 16, 2021)

Well, we had over half a foot of snow dumped on our heads last night so I thought I'd get a neat photo - can you tell I am out of my element?






I tried again with a little more success, but we are supposed to get another half a foot tomorrow and I'm hoping we can take a road trip to the park down the street and get some really cool shots/videos for everyone. So far, the light is snow-proof (unlike my boots). I hope everyone is staying warm and trying to make the best of all this COLD!! Also, the super-moonlight mode makes a great tail stand room illuminator during the rolling blackouts, in case you live anywhere from Montana to the Gulf...


----------



## wweiss (Feb 16, 2021)

Up here in Connecticut’s wild winter, I’ve thrown and buried my TTank in snow drifts many times. It’s a real ice breaker, too. I’m doing research into how deep I can hurl it into snow piles and still see a glow... Good luck with your storms - hope all your southern plants aren’t killed off by this.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 20, 2021)

Stay safe, y'all  . 18g Argentium 935 silver springs. Custom wound and destressed by Diversified Spring Technologies (Santa Fe Springs, CA) for a past project. Trying to lower those ohms...


----------



## adamlau (Feb 20, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> You could put an aluminum or copper shim underneath the emitter.


Considered that. May go that route. The CULPM1.TG is essentially neutered without its hotspot.


----------



## geisto (Feb 20, 2021)

adamlau said:


> Stay safe, y'all  . 18g Argentium 935 silver springs. Custom wound and destressed by Diversified Spring Technologies (Santa Fe Springs, CA) for a past project. Trying to lower those ohms...



The Lumenite should be able to handle the heat from a couple more amps of current...very interesting.


----------



## jtechl (Feb 24, 2021)

has anybody figured how to add a lanyard loop or keychain loop the the tiny tank/nugget? want to carry it on my belt and havent been able to come up with a solution yet. (and yes, i've seen post #764 haha)


----------



## Mgizler (Feb 25, 2021)

Fraz/Spec.... What type of lens is in the tiny nugget. I have somehow managed to scratch it up pretty good and want to replace it in the near future. I have not tried to remove it yet and measure. Just figured I would ask first.


----------



## discoverEDC (Feb 25, 2021)

Mgizler said:


> Fraz/Spec.... What type of lens is in the tiny nugget. I have somehow managed to scratch it up pretty good and want to replace it in the near future. I have not tried to remove it yet and measure. Just figured I would ask first.



It's a 26 mm optic, Fraz or speck will have to add any additional details. If you haven't switched optics before be careful to only touch the rim/lip or use some disposable gloves. It's very easy to put finger prints on the optic and fully cleaning them is difficult. Things smear and you are not supposed to use rubbing alcohol on them


----------



## Sos24 (Feb 26, 2021)

jtechl said:


> has anybody figured how to add a lanyard loop or keychain loop the the tiny tank/nugget? want to carry it on my belt and havent been able to come up with a solution yet. (and yes, i've seen post #764 haha)



I would use a double constrictor knot thinnest part of the body


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 26, 2021)

Ya that’s what I use. He stated that he saw that post. He’s looking for something else.


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pardon if this has been asked before, but 31 pages is alot to go through 😏. Between the 21700/18650 Tiny nugget and the Luminite of same cell size, what is the difference besides physical size? More lumens or different beam pattern?

How much more run time comes from the larger 21700 as I've not run these before? 

I'm in for one ASAP!!!!


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 28, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> Pardon if this has been asked before, but 31 pages is alot to go through . Between the 21700/18650 Tiny nugget and the Luminite of same cell size, what is the difference besides physical size? More lumens or different beam pattern?
> 
> How much more run time comes from the larger 21700 as I've not run these before?
> 
> I'm in for one ASAP!!!!



The Lumenite has a larger diameter optic, therefore a different beam pattern. More throw IIRC.


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 28, 2021)

jtechl said:


> has anybody figured how to add a lanyard loop or keychain loop the the tiny tank/nugget? want to carry it on my belt and havent been able to come up with a solution yet. (and yes, i've seen post #764 haha)



I did a full wrap on mine (Tiny Nugget 18500) at the thinnest part of the battery tube, but there are several other options that look really neat if you've got some time to sacrifice to the google. I had no idea half those knots existed, and now I want to make them all...



Mgizler said:


> Fraz/Spec.... What type of lens is in the tiny nugget. I have somehow managed to scratch it up pretty good and want to replace it in the near future. I have not tried to remove it yet and measure. Just figured I would ask first.



They are Carclo Optics, size 26.5mm. Lots of options as far as beam patterns are concerned, but they come 'pre-scratched', as LEDsupply puts them all in the same bag. DiscoverEDC is correct, be careful when replacing that you don't get fingerprints all over or you'll have a surprise when you have it on ultra low! 



djans1397 said:


> Pardon if this has been asked before, but 31 pages is alot to go through . Between the 21700/18650 Tiny nugget and the Luminite of same cell size, what is the difference besides physical size? More lumens or different beam pattern?
> 
> How much more run time comes from the larger 21700 as I've not run these before?
> 
> I'm in for one ASAP!!!!



Jabe1 is right, the Lumenite uses a larger optic so there's more throw than the Tiny Nugget/Tiny Tank. The 21700 battery has 5000mAh versus the 18650 being 3000mAh-ish, so there's a considerable difference for the slightly larger size. Fraz loves the 21700 and has used it for weeks on end without recharging - we use our lights all the time.

We had a bit of a weather/pet delay getting to the shop, but are headed back tomorrow for a week of machining so a new batch will be ready in around a week!


----------



## troutpool (Mar 1, 2021)

I just got in a Tiny Nugget 18650, and I am really enjoying it. The Samsung 351D emitter at 4000k is a great pleasure too. Thank you, Fraz and Speckacuda!


----------



## jtechl (Mar 1, 2021)

Just wanted to share that I ended up going with this loop: http://www.free-macrame-patterns.com/double-loop-wrap.html 

hope it helps someone!








was also wondering if maybe you guys would someday release a spacer with a lanyard hole that would fit between the body and the bezel (underneath the oring)

still waiting for 18650 tiny tank tubes! let me know when there are ones available!


----------



## djans1397 (Mar 10, 2021)

REALLY wanting a Lumenite in 21700! Are these going to be slimmed down in the near future as well? Either way, I want one Now if anyone has one to sell.


----------



## carrot (Mar 15, 2021)

What kind of o-rings do these guys use, or, what kind of lube is safe to apply?


----------



## discoverEDC (Mar 15, 2021)

carrot said:


> What kind of o-rings do these guys use, or, what kind of lube is safe to apply?



Nitrile I believe. It's mentioned somewhere in the previous couple of pages.


----------



## carrot (Mar 16, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> Nitrile I believe. It's mentioned somewhere in the previous couple of pages.



Thanks. I just swapped my SST-40 5000K for an SST-20 2700K and thought I should do some preventative maintenance with lube but wasn't 100% sure that Nyogel would be safe on the o-rings. I've seen some swollen o-rings on other lights and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## discoverEDC (Mar 16, 2021)

carrot said:


> Thanks. I just swapped my SST-40 5000K for an SST-20 2700K and thought I should do some preventative maintenance with lube but wasn't 100% sure that Nyogel would be safe on the o-rings. I've seen some swollen o-rings on other lights and it wasn't pretty!



I love warm white, I bet the hot spot tightened up. I bought a SST20 in 2700k but it turned out to be very rose colored.


----------



## carrot (Mar 16, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> I love warm white, I bet the hot spot tightened up. I bought a SST20 in 2700k but it turned out to be very rose colored.



Sure did. Gives old feelings of incandescent but a smoother and less blotchy beam. Has a bit of a donut about 1' away in the big Lumenite optic but clears up easily by 2' out. I swear, every time I fire up the 2700K LED I can't help but reminisce a little bit about those A2 Aviator days.

Throw is much closer to what I was hoping to have from the beginning. I think if I were picking what went stock into these Lumenites I'd be putting in the SST-20 4000K or even 5000K (for more output/throw). It's a dream how low drama they are to swap out, two solder dots, dab of solder paste, and a little bit of wrenching. 

I have a few Nichia 319 on the way, so I very well might give that one a shot in this light next.


----------



## discoverEDC (Mar 16, 2021)

carrot said:


> Sure did. Gives old feelings of incandescent but a smoother and less blotchy beam. Has a bit of a donut about 1' away in the big Lumenite optic but clears up easily by 2' out. I swear, every time I fire up the 2700K LED I can't help but reminisce a little bit about those A2 Aviator days.
> 
> Throw is much closer to what I was hoping to have from the beginning. I think if I were picking what went stock into these Lumenites I'd be putting in the SST-20 4000K or even 5000K (for more output/throw). It's a dream how low drama they are to swap out, two solder dots, dab of solder paste, and a little bit of wrenching.
> 
> I have a few Nichia 319 on the way, so I very well might give that one a shot in this light next.



I have a 319 in my Tiny Tank, with its bigger hex die the hot spot is bigger than with the SST.


----------



## tanasit (Mar 18, 2021)

PM sent about the transaction.

Sorry for late reply.


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 21, 2021)

I still would love to see a video on how to swap the emitter. There is no doubt in my mind that I know I could do it, it would just like to see how it's done first.


----------



## djans1397 (Mar 24, 2021)

Does anyone now if Fraz Labs sends out shipping or order confirmation? I placed an order a few days ago with the recent drop and I've heard no confirmation from them yet. I'm sure they're just busy, but I'm worried that my order may not have been excepted


----------



## troutpool (Mar 24, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> Does anyone now if Fraz Labs sends out shipping or order confirmation? I placed an order a few days ago with the recent drop and I've heard no confirmation from them yet. I'm sure they're just busy, but I'm worried that my order may not have been excepted




You could send an email or a PM and ask about the status of your order. In my experience, they are very good about replying to questions and inquiries.


----------



## djans1397 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sent one last night. Still waiting


----------



## djans1397 (Mar 24, 2021)

Double post


----------



## discoverEDC (Mar 24, 2021)

I received my shipping notice through paypal.


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 24, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> Does anyone now if Fraz Labs sends out shipping or order confirmation? I placed an order a few days ago with the recent drop and I've heard no confirmation from them yet. I'm sure they're just busy, but I'm worried that my order may not have been excepted



Hey djans, we got your order and it is all boxed up now (been pretty busy....had to assemble the boxes too). We'll get you a shipping confirmation and tracking #. It will head your way tomorrow.

I'll try to get back on here and answer further questions later this evening (also post some updates). We're trying to streamline everything the last few weeks. We've also been working on improving the design while manufacturing existing units. I still have to post that video of LED swap (but hopefully will also have a design soon that will make the swap even easier).


----------



## djans1397 (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks so much for getting back to me! I'm looking forward to finally getting one in hand! Remember to take a break and enjoy life now and then!


----------



## ten5three (Mar 24, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me! I'm looking forward to finally getting one in hand! Remember to take a break and enjoy life now and then!




Same here. I ordered when I got my in stock notification. I emailed after I hadn’t received an order confirmation. Felicia responded and said they’d be going out in a couple of days. Still haven’t received a shipping notification, but I’m hoping I’ll see one tomorrow. Can’t wait to play with it!


----------



## Shooter21 (Mar 25, 2021)

I also ordered one and haven’t received a shipped Notice yet.


----------



## ten5three (Mar 25, 2021)

Shooter21 said:


> I also ordered one and haven’t received a shipped Notice yet.



Hopefully, today is the day!


----------



## f1prb22 (Mar 25, 2021)

Same here, Tiny Nugget 21700.


----------



## Shooter21 (Mar 26, 2021)

ten5three said:


> Hopefully, today is the day!


Yay just got the shipped notification today.


----------



## tanasit (Mar 26, 2021)

today for the 18650 as per PM.

Thx


----------



## justanotherguy (Mar 26, 2021)

tiny nugget 21700 - tracking number received!!


----------



## ten5three (Mar 27, 2021)

Shooter21 said:


> Yay just got the shipped notification today.



I got mine Friday as well.


----------



## delus (Mar 28, 2021)

I also got a shipping notification on Friday. Looks like they got a few packages together before taking them to the post office.
USPS package tracking has been totally screwed up for a couple months. This is the fifth time I've seen this. They report "shipping label created", then there is no further information about the package's travels until it arrives at your door. Thanks Trump.


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 28, 2021)

delus said:


> I also got a shipping notification on Friday. Looks like they got a few packages together before taking them to the post office.
> USPS package tracking has been totally screwed up for a couple months. This is the fifth time I've seen this. They report "shipping label created", then there is no further information about the package's travels until it arrives at your door. Thanks Trump.



Yes, we got most lights packaged and shipped on Friday with some straggling to Saturday. We use a variety of shipping methods (sometimes we have a carrier pick up the mail and sometimes we drop it off at various locations as we travel). The packages are not always scanned in at the same time, or sometimes not at all. I suspect starting tomorrow they will begin to move and/or trickle in to their final destination.

We currently have several bottlenecks in the manufacturing/assembly process and we are doing as best we can to speed them up. Packaging these lights and shipping them between the two of us is actually one of the slower processes. I really look forward to you guys getting these lights, and I'm sorry for any wait.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 28, 2021)

Your packaging “boxes “ are a fantastic bonus. Love it. On a side note my tiny tank has been subjected to dozens of baths/showers and not a drop of water has found its way inside. Tossed around the backyard as well. You really have a fantastic design here!


----------



## djans1397 (Mar 28, 2021)

For a two man show I think you two are doing fantastic! I know I really appreciate your due diligence to the R&D, machining and shipping of your products. I can't wait to get my Lumenite 21700 in hand!!!


----------



## TheFraz (Mar 29, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> Your packaging “boxes “ are a fantastic bonus. Love it. On a side note my tiny tank has been subjected to dozens of baths/showers and not a drop of water has found its way inside. Tossed around the backyard as well. You really have a fantastic design here!



Thank you! And glad you're still liking the light! We have some more ideas for torture testing to video soon...



djans1397 said:


> For a two man show I think you two are doing fantastic! I know I really appreciate your due diligence to the R&D, machining and shipping of your products. I can't wait to get my Lumenite 21700 in hand!!!



 We appreciate it! We just arrived late tonight back in town to get some more shop time in. There are a few tricks we have CAMmed out that I am really looking forward to trying out (including a sort of throwback light design I've been working on). I hope you enjoy the Lumenite! It'll be there soon hopefully.


----------



## speckacuda (Mar 29, 2021)

tanasit said:


> today for the 18650 as per PM.
> 
> Thx



Your light is the only one we still have in our possession, as we ran out of wooden boxes over the weekend. We are making more of them tomorrow, and it will go to the USPS tomorrow evening. Can't wait to see what you think!



Shooter21 said:


> Yay just got the shipped notification today.



I love the photo in your footer, but I have to ask what it is and how was it made?! It would match my Boker Mermaid perfectly...



djans1397 said:


> For a two man show I think you two are doing fantastic! I know I really appreciate your due diligence to the R&D, machining and shipping of your products. I can't wait to get my Lumenite 21700 in hand!!!



Rest? You're hilarious!! But seriously, thank you for the kind words - we aren't on Amazon Prime level, but we do try our best to be quick. I'm excited to see what you think of the new Lumenite! 



delus said:


> I also got a shipping notification on Friday. Looks like they got a few packages together before taking them to the post office.
> USPS package tracking has been totally screwed up for a couple months. This is the fifth time I've seen this. They report "shipping label created", then there is no further information about the package's travels until it arrives at your door. Thanks Trump.



Glad we aren't the only one having issues! Last week we had a package leave Little Rock, AR and wasn't scanned into the system until it was in Nashville, TN. It was supposed to go to Colorado, so that was fun to try and figure out. 



thermal guy said:


> Your packaging “boxes “ are a fantastic bonus. Love it. On a side note my tiny tank has been subjected to dozens of baths/showers and not a drop of water has found its way inside. Tossed around the backyard as well. You really have a fantastic design here!



We thought the wooden box would be better than those stupid packages that require a hatchet to open. Also, they're easier to make! I love that your kids use the light - starting them out right!!

I'm so sorry that I haven't posted a photo in awhile, so here we go! Fraz came up with this fixture which enables us to easily set up/run two of anything with one G-offset (little things help a bunch when two of us are running five CNC machines at once). All I could see was WALL-E, so I decided to engrave him onto the thing. Well, the finished item didn't _quite_ come out the way I'd envisioned on the CAM (though it does work very well), so we decided to turn it into a one-eyed creature of some sort. T-800? Owl? Evil WALL-E? Y'all can be the judge...


----------



## discoverEDC (Mar 30, 2021)

WALL-E. What on earth is under that optic?


----------



## speckacuda (Mar 31, 2021)

discoverEDC said:


> WALL-E. What on earth is under that optic?



It's one of my red shop cloths, I use them to wipe chips off the parts after they come off the mill. It really hammered home the 'Terminator' vibe. If anyone is interested, I will take another when it's doing its job of holding parts the mill - it screams 'WALL-E' and give a great glimpse of how all y'alls engines (among other parts) will be made in the future!


----------



## discoverEDC (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow, that shop cloth looks like a bloody eyeball under the magnification of the optic. Always enjoy seeing the behind the scenes operations.


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 1, 2021)

My tiny nugget 21700.. the box still smells of the charring process...

pictured next to my S21

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15eU1NepTj_tmdT1fsvLjfI5x_m3WfYNL/view?usp=sharing


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 3, 2021)

Update:

Just finished a shop week and had some (hopefully) fantastic progress in the form of a great new evolution in the design. This is currently not for sale as it undergoes torture testing etc.

The new design is a kind of throwback to our first model that went on sale years ago. The original concept was a design so simple (aesthetically) it didn't even have a bezel - just two pieces that rotated to adjust brightness. That concept was very difficult to replicate with the new user-LED-replaceable 'wireless' design. That old design also did not have a user-replaceable QTC piston and was just clunky in general. This new model (if it holds up to our smash testing) will drastically reduce the time it takes to change an LED out by making much easier access to the fastening components. In my opinion it also looks cool - and now only has 2 possible points of water incursion....at the optic, and at the battery tube. Which are both water-sealed tight. Getting rid of the battery tube tail cap and bezel on the front feels real good. Machining them however was a nightmare at first.

Here are some pics of the unanodized components. We will get back home tomorrow and anodize them and have some fun/tears torture-testing them.















This design also opens up some other interesting possibilities in the form of optic options....hopefully. We'll be back with video of some torture testing (and the ever-elusive LED change video) soon.

-Fraz


----------



## speckacuda (Apr 3, 2021)

Crawled out of the shop around 11:30PM tonight, as this was prototype week! Nothing I say could describe the process, but if you slam your hand in a car door every day for a week it's a close second...

Also, I'm pretty sure I shaved several years off my life this week for various reasons, as well as gained more than a few gray hairs. Balance is good, right?

All jokes aside, I want opinions!! Do y'all like the ascending milling marks on the engines, or do y'all like them all on the same level (like Fraz's photos above on the new prototype, or the current engines)?

Here's a photo for you DiscoverEDC - this is the WALL-E jig (pre-engrave) in action. Here are two engines, straight off the band saw, and two freshly machined. They'll be in y'alls hands after being bead blasted, washed, anodized, and shipped.


----------



## ledbetter (Apr 3, 2021)

+1 on ascending milling marks because it sort of shows the adjustability of the led, but having them all the same is pretty cool looking too. I’d buy them both!


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 3, 2021)

Would 2xcr123 destroy these lights? Thanks


----------



## djans1397 (Apr 3, 2021)

Shipping delayed!!!!! 

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Anxiously awaiting my new bombproof zombie apocalypse EOTW Lumenite 21700


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 3, 2021)

The ascending milling marks are nice but I would rather have them all the same length. Aesthetically I think it looks better when marks are all even.


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 3, 2021)

Shooter21 said:


> Would 2xcr123 destroy these lights? Thanks



Yes, the over-voltage will fry the LED (won't destroy the light, but will certainly fry the emitter).


----------



## geisto (Apr 3, 2021)

This new design looks like it will provide good grip for one-hand use. The old lights had checkering which provided a good grip but chews up pockets.


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 5, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> The ascending milling marks are nice but I would rather have them all the same length. Aesthetically I think it looks better when marks are all even.



+1

Came here to say just this... If the ascending marks indicated a level or something, maybe..

The even lines of Fraz's prototype are much more appealing to me


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 6, 2021)

The ascending marks are more interesting looking and make FrazLights distinctive but I have yet to experience them in-hand. The fluting difference will probably not give better heat release with the longer flutes? 

Wondering if the single cell 26650(+) design challenge has been addressed? 

Loving the throwback simplicity too! You two make candlepowerforums more interesting.


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 7, 2021)

#Sos24 your PM is full


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 7, 2021)

I think ya'll will like the new design....if it holds up to the battered tree abuse (me and my buddy and Speck throwing the new prototype against a tree for hours). Reminds me of Hellboy squashing a pixie (seems brutal but something that needs to be done...not that the light has teeth).

I've also seen new peeps on reddit discussing the light,..very interesting (many threads now apparently). Makes me appreciate you guys even more than I already did. I am not an electrical engineer.
-Fraz


----------



## vand3537 (Apr 7, 2021)

will the Tiny Nugget 21700 be restocked on the website any time soon?


----------



## Sos24 (Apr 7, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> #Sos24 your PM is full



I’ve cleaned it out.


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 7, 2021)

vand3537 said:


> will the Tiny Nugget 21700 be restocked on the website any time soon?



We will be going back to the shop next week, so should be around 10 days for a restock.


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 7, 2021)

Did a 30 x drop test onto concrete today testing the new design for weakness. Everything held up nicely. A few more tests and we should be good to go.


----------



## Mgizler (Apr 7, 2021)

I love these videos!!


----------



## sledhead (Apr 8, 2021)

Can't imagine what the neighbors were thinking!


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Mgizler said:


> I love these videos!!



Thanks! We have some ideas for some very interesting other testing vids...



sledhead said:


> Can't imagine what the neighbors were thinking!



Ha! That was going through my head the whole time (dropping the light onto concrete is surprisingly loud). We did some testing in the park today that involved batting practice again and some flashlight-basketball. Got some interesting looks there too. I'm editing the video now along with some footage of the aftermath to the unit.


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 9, 2021)

That poor concrete. 😞


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 9, 2021)

Can you imagine the 911 call on this? Ya some strange guys out here throwing something around and then picking it up smiling and then does it again 😂😂 think we have a 5150!


----------



## Kingnog (Apr 11, 2021)

So, how in the world do I get my hands on one of these? Just found out about them and all stock on the website is gone...

Also is there a convenient size comparison anywhere? Which one would be the closest to a Sunwayman V11r / JetBeam RRT01 size range?

Finally, I searched the whole thread and not one mention of a POCKET CLIP... is this blasphemy to want one?


----------



## troutpool (Apr 12, 2021)

Write a PM to specacuda or to The Fraz, and they will get you on the list for the next batch. My Tiny Nugget 18650 measures 4 1/4 inches in length, with a head diameter of 1 3/8 inches. It's a larger, heavier light than the two you mention, but great as it is. No clip that I know of.


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 12, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> That poor concrete. 



Indeed. That light (and the concrete) took some pretty good scuffs.



thermal guy said:


> Can you imagine the 911 call on this? Ya some strange guys out here throwing something around and then picking it up smiling and then does it again  think we have a 5150!



I've broken them in slowly....the drone is another one of their favorites. Wait until we finish the air-cannon for the torture test....



Kingnog said:


> So, how in the world do I get my hands on one of these? Just found out about them and all stock on the website is gone...
> 
> Also is there a convenient size comparison anywhere? Which one would be the closest to a Sunwayman V11r / JetBeam RRT01 size range?
> 
> Finally, I searched the whole thread and not one mention of a POCKET CLIP... is this blasphemy to want one?



We're headed in this week to the shop (got held up a bit, but should still be machining by Wednesday). We will have inventory shortly thereafter. The stock goes pretty quick on the website, but we try to keep some stuff for CPF members that are interested. The pocket clip and lanyard are things in the pipeline, but will be a while. We're focusing on really fine-tuning design for the next bit.

Speaking of which...video below of some new testing/design...


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 12, 2021)

Here is a bit of the testing for the new Nugget prototype. It continues after the concrete drop test. More batting practice and a little bit of basketball (which I've never done before with a light).

Also this shows the new internals of this particular design and the aftermath of the torture testing.


----------



## djans1397 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pretty sweet and abusive torture test I would say. A stupid question; would this still function after an EMP, I know it's highly unlikely, but nevertheless the question? I mean technically since it doesn't have any kind of circuit boards or anything.


----------



## TheFraz (Apr 12, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> Pretty sweet and abusive torture test I would say. A stupid question; would this still function after an EMP, I know it's highly unlikely, but nevertheless the question? I mean technically since it doesn't have any kind of circuit boards or anything.



Thanks . We have some more stuff in mind as well that should be interesting. The goal is to do this kind of stuff until we get a fail point somewhere and then upgrade the design.

As for the EMP, I don't have a way to test it, but I suspect the aluminum body would act as a Faraday cage, protecting the emitter from the pulse. The only exception is if you were unlucky enough to be pointing the light directly at the source of the blast at the time of detonation. Again, this is all speculation. I would love to test it for something like an EMP.


----------



## speckacuda (Apr 13, 2021)

sledhead said:


> Can't imagine what the neighbors were thinking!





thermal guy said:


> Can you imagine the 911 call on this? Ya some strange guys out here throwing something around and then picking it up smiling and then does it again  think we have a 5150!



Thankfully, the neighbors usually know what we're doing before we do - and we made sure to get back inside before we heard sirens! 



Kingnog said:


> So, how in the world do I get my hands on one of these? Just found out about them and all stock on the website is gone...
> 
> Also is there a convenient size comparison anywhere? Which one would be the closest to a Sunwayman V11r / JetBeam RRT01 size range?
> 
> Finally, I searched the whole thread and not one mention of a POCKET CLIP... is this blasphemy to want one?



Welcome to the party! Stock on the website goes quickly, and other folks here may have one of those lights for a comparison photo. Measurements are listed on the website if that helps, along with a comparison shot of the lights with a Sharpie marker (I figured it was more recognizable than my old Parker 41).

No pocket clip, as we are really limited by the capabilities of the machines we use to make the lights. Currently, we use a Tormach mill and lathe in a shop two hours from home every other week We've recently started using two other Haas mills and a Haas lathe (but that's still quite a challenge for two people to keep going, so it doesn't happen as often as we'd like). We have no live tooling, no dual spindle, sans parts-catcher, no bar feeder, and no fourth axis, so we try to design things in a way where we get the most "bang for the buck". That boils down to the least amount of setups as possible, or setups that aren't complicated. This is why there's no pocket clip, no lanyard hole, and no actual knurling (not ruling it out for the future, however, we are currently just doing the best that we can with what we've got). 

One more thing- the graduated milling marks on the engine and/or battery tube is another way for folks to see how to turn on our flashlights. Y'all would be surprised how many people completely unscrew the thing, then look up at us like we are some sort of modern-day magicians when we put it back together and light comes out one end. Just in case y'all needed more motivation to vote for the graduated milling marks


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2021)

If we order a tiny tank from now on will it be your new design? One piece body/head?


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2021)

“ No pocket clip, as we are really limited by the capabilities of the machines we use to make the lights. Currently, we use a Tormach mill and lathe in a shop two hours from home every other week We've recently started using two other Haas mills and a Haas lathe (but that's still quite a challenge for two people to keep going, so it doesn't happen as often as we'd like). We have no live tooling, no dual spindle, sans parts-catcher, no bar feeder, and no fourth axis, so we try to design things in a way where we get the most "bang for the buck". That boils down to the least amount of setups as possible, or setups that aren't complicated. This is why there's no pocket clip, no lanyard hole, and no actual knurling (not ruling it out for the future, however, we are currently just doing the best that we can with what we've got). ”


Your doing just fine! But when you get everything all sorted out how about a run in SS? Nasty stuff to work with but without a doubt would make this thing even more robust “ not that it’s needed but we’re all kinda crazy here sooo”


----------



## discoverEDC (Apr 13, 2021)

speckacuda said:


> Crawled out of the shop around 11:30PM tonight, as this was prototype week! Nothing I say could describe the process, but if you slam your hand in a car door every day for a week it's a close second...
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure I shaved several years off my life this week for various reasons, as well as gained more than a few gray hairs. Balance is good, right?
> 
> ...



WALL-E! Very cool, thanks for the picture.


----------



## 404_Unobtainium (Apr 13, 2021)

Graduated marks are definitely a Fraz Labs hallmark, but the even lines do make it look really smart. Honestly, I don't think you guys could go wrong with either style. Keep up the great work and awesome torture test guys, can't wait to own a tiny tank one of these days.


----------



## djans1397 (Apr 14, 2021)

So my Lumenite 21700 arrived. I'd like to try out diff LEDs. Where's a good place to find some at? I went to mtnelectronics 
But wasn't sure what I needed. I'd like to get a XHP50.2.


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> So my Lumenite 21700 arrived. I'd like to try out diff LEDs. Where's a good place to find some at? I went to mtnelectronics
> But wasn't sure what I needed. I'd like to get a XHP50.2.



You can try any 3v LED on a 16mm MCPCB. I’m partial to the 2700K SST20 on a 16mm MCPCB from Intl Outdoor but shipping takes awhile.


----------



## djans1397 (Apr 16, 2021)

carrot said:


> You can try any 3v LED on a 16mm MCPCB. I’m partial to the 2700K SST20 on a 16mm MCPCB from Intl Outdoor but shipping takes awhile.



So I wouldn't need a FET driver? I mean it can run just as is in this light? 

I found these; 

http://kaidomain.com/cree-xhp-series-leds

https://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_114&product_id=1012

one says something about using a FET driver. Would any of these work?


----------



## geisto (Apr 16, 2021)

All you need a 3V LED mounted on a 16mm MCPCB...thats it. 




djans1397 said:


> So I wouldn't need a FET driver? I mean it can run just as is in this light?
> 
> I found these;
> 
> ...


----------



## tanasit (Apr 18, 2021)

Got mine a few days ago. At first when I was told that the "box' was run out, I almost asked to send without the box. 
But once I saw the box, I'd have kicked myself if I asked not to send the box.  I did NOT see the clear tape at first and thought it's the puzzle box of some sorts. 
The laser cut burnt marks are awesome. But then I had to take a few photos to let the photos talk.....


----------



## speckacuda (Apr 21, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> If we order a tiny tank from now on will it be your new design? One piece body/head?



These are Tiny Nuggets but may be able to arrange that, depending on how the testing goes next week. 



404_Unobtainium said:


> Graduated marks are definitely a Fraz Labs hallmark, but the even lines do make it look really smart. Honestly, I don't think you guys could go wrong with either style. Keep up the great work and awesome torture test guys, can't wait to own a tiny tank one of these days.



Thank you for the kind words, as well as the vote!



geisto said:


> All you need a 3V LED mounted on a 16mm MCPCB...thats it.



Yep, Geisto is correct - just need an LED on a 16mm MCPCB!



tanasit said:


> Got mine a few days ago. At first when I was told that the "box' was run out, I almost asked to send without the box.
> But once I saw the box, I'd have kicked myself if I asked not to send the box.  I did NOT see the clear tape at first and thought it's the puzzle box of some sorts.
> The laser cut burnt marks are awesome. But then I had to take a few photos to let the photos talk.....



Sorry for the clear tape, we usually use stickers but they were stuck in the Memphis USPS for a week so I had to improvise. Glad you like it otherwise, and thanks so much for sharing photos - that knife is pretty sweet, those scales look awesome!


----------



## Mgizler (Apr 21, 2021)

Love this new design!! Would the engine/led come out of my 18650 tiny nugget in the same manner? I have the two piece head and two piece body. I would like to try and put some different LED's in it.


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 29, 2021)

Posted my TN21700 FS in a couple places............ for those who cant wait..


----------



## TheFraz (May 6, 2021)

Mgizler said:


> Love this new design!! Would the engine/led come out of my 18650 tiny nugget in the same manner? I have the two piece head and two piece body. I would like to try and put some different LED's in it.



Thank you! The engine on yours will not come out like this newest one, but you can access the internals through the bezel. From there the internals work much in the same way.


----------



## TheFraz (May 6, 2021)

Been radio silent for a bit....but we've been making a lot of good progress during that time. I've got a few pics to share. We completed some more custom parts to the light tonight that we've been trying to design a long time. I believe they will help us slim down the design as well as make it more durable. It's also another step in making the LED much easier to change out.

The new "tabs." Designed to help slim down the radius of the light as well as secure the LED even more firmly into place. They take the place of the washers that were used before:






A Pic of the new 'Slimiline' Tiny Nugget. A kind of throwback to our lights way back in the day. Very minimal on the outside. Although this unit will have the flutes on the battery tube (this is an unanodized and beadblasted only prototype that is fresh of the mill today):





Pic of the new Slimline next to the original Tiny Nugget:





A pic of the new engine that allows the elimination of the bezel:





Engine with optic ring removed to allow easy LED change. Also shows the new contact 'tabs':





Pic of the new light and the throwback it is based on:





Pic showing how much the diameter has been reduced since the original (both these lights use the same optic):





continued next post....


----------



## TheFraz (May 6, 2021)

Pic of the new engine next to the original engine. The original engine used a bit of double-sided tape, wire, etc. Also the QTC was very difficult to replace and the LED impossible for an average non-flashaholic:





This light is still in the process of testing, but is very close (I've been throwing another one all around the shop all day today). The slimline has also allowed us to reduce the overall diameter of the Nugget series while increasing wall thickness. The LED-change time will be reduced as well. The new Tank is gonna be pretty nasty :devil:.


----------



## Sos24 (May 6, 2021)

That is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. 

I will definitely be ordering one when available.


----------



## speckacuda (May 6, 2021)

Here's a better photo of the engine - apologies for the milling marks (don't look at that line, BigBurly912!), we have used the same endmills for the past three years and they're starting to let us know they're ready for retirement... Also, here's a better photo of the bezel end, we have used a Tormach 1100M for all the lights up to this point and we are just now using a Haas MiniMill for production runs (way faster, yet more nerve-wracking). I'm not quite as comfy with it, so here's a bezel that I ran on my old slow girl that looks better, at least from this angle...











One more thing - y'all are going to love this light, as it's MUCH easier to change out LEDs with the new system. We've put a lot of talent points into making increasingly small and complicated, yet very simple parts, and it's starting to pay off in the ease of assembly department.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 6, 2021)

Stunningly outstanding. Slimline yay.


----------



## thermal guy (May 6, 2021)

Love them tabs instead of washers. Any chance we can buy them to retrofit?


----------



## 404_Unobtainium (May 6, 2021)

Phenomenal work guys! Really like that slick design.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2021)

Cool. What are the diameter of new vs old?

Edit : can we try one without making the walls thicker? IE as slim as possible? Sure you can't hit it with a golf club, but maybe you can pocket it?


----------



## RUSH FAN (May 7, 2021)

Hey, good to see you around Gunga!


gunga said:


> Cool. What are the diameter of new vs old?
> 
> Edit : can we try one without making the walls thicker? IE as slim as possible? Sure you can't hit it with a golf club, but maybe you can pocket it?


----------



## TheFraz (May 7, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Stunningly outstanding. Slimline yay.



Thank you 



thermal guy said:


> Love them tabs instead of washers. Any chance we can buy them to retrofit?



It would require a new assembly under the heatsink/engine, but I'll see if we can make it possible.



404_Unobtainium said:


> Phenomenal work guys! Really like that slick design.



Thank you! 



gunga said:


> Cool. What are the diameter of new vs old?
> 
> Edit : can we try one without making the walls thicker? IE as slim as possible? Sure you can't hit it with a golf club, but maybe you can pocket it?



Old Tiny Nugget is 1.455" max, new is 1.4" while adding more integrity. I think it is possible to take off another .06", but it is surprising what difference the .05" already makes.


----------



## speckacuda (May 7, 2021)

I put this little ditty together for y'all showing just how much the flashlights have shrunk since the beginning. It's very difficult to make things slimmer, especially when we are trying to be the toughest light out there.


----------



## gunga (May 8, 2021)

Yes. Tough. But what about a slim line model. Slim as possible. I'll bet you'll sell a ton if you can make it even smaller. I don't need to run over my lights. I would like to see qtc in the slimmest light possible. 

Also, hi Rush Fan! I'm still alive and loving lights like the Fraz labs!


----------



## Strintguy (May 8, 2021)

Agree with Gunga, I like seeing the slimmer lights


----------



## kerneldrop (May 15, 2021)

gunga said:


> I don't need to run over my lights.



Yes, you do. It's the final test before it enters EDC rotation.


----------



## id30209 (May 15, 2021)

Been away for some time since i got first 18350 Nugget. Now seeing loosing weight...
Hell yeah, need one again but 18500.
And i agree with Gunga, slimmer is better for pocket. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24 (May 15, 2021)

id30209 said:


> Been away for some time since i got first 18350 Nugget. Now seeing loosing weight...
> Hell yeah, need one again but 18500.
> And i agree with Gunga, slimmer is better for pocket.
> 
> ...



The 18500 Slimline is exactly what I’m wanting when available.


----------



## TheFraz (May 20, 2021)

Totally agree...getting slimmer is the way to go. That's where we're moving. The tiny pieces that allow us to get there are a different beast....but we will tame it.


----------



## Sos24 (May 20, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> Totally agree...getting slimmer is the way to go. That's where we're moving. The tiny pieces that allow us to get there are a different beast....but we will tame it.



I really appreciate all the improvements that you make.


----------



## djans1397 (May 20, 2021)

So I ordered an XHP 50.2 emitter to replace in this light. I was unsuccessful in installing it however. I had a hell of a time getting the screws to go back in the place to hold the LED circuitboard. I eventually gave up and attempted to reinstall the original SST 20. However when I twisted it to turn the light on I started smelling something and there was a bit of smoke I swear. I quickly unscrewed it. I assume I had the LED in backwards. Does it make any difference as to which terminal go to which screw? Overall it was not near as easy as I expected it to be. In the process I broke my replacement LED. So overall it was a major fail. 😩


----------



## TheFraz (May 20, 2021)

Sos24 said:


> I really appreciate all the improvements that you make.



Thank you


----------



## TheFraz (May 21, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> So I ordered an XHP 50.2 emitter to replace in this light. I was unsuccessful in installing it however. I had a hell of a time getting the screws to go back in the place to hold the LED circuitboard. I eventually gave up and attempted to reinstall the original SST 20. However when I twisted it to turn the light on I started smelling something and there was a bit of smoke I swear. I quickly unscrewed it. I assume I had the LED in backwards. Does it make any difference as to which terminal go to which screw? Overall it was not near as easy as I expected it to be. In the process I broke my replacement LED. So overall it was a major fail. 



Sorry about the issues, but whatever it is it will be an easy fix. Is the XHP 50.2 one of the 3v ones? Also it will need just a tiny bit of solder on the contact points to raise the points high enough to ensure constant positive pressure. Yes, full disassembly can be a bit tricky at first as those parts are small (I have big hands myself so it has taken a bit of practice to get fast). Yes, the positive lead needs to go to the screw end and the negative to the nut end. It is easiest to change out the LED by loosening the nut end slightly then unscrewing the screw end and the LED should come out easily. Then you can put it back in under the negative side washer first and screw the allen wrench side back in. If you put the screw on the end of the allen wrench along with the washers it should be fairly simple to get it to go back into place. You have to hold the spring retention piece (aluminum piece on the other side of the engine that somewhat resembles a coke tab) in place with your hand while you screw or it may be a bit difficult to get purchase on the threads. As for the smoke, it definitely should not have done that even if you had the LED in backwards. Did you have multiple cells in the unit? The LED should be fine, you likely bridged a straight short somewhere else (I would guess the metal tab on the bottom side of the engine was hanging out and bridged the positive side of the battery directly to the battery tube - that probably tripped the short fail-safe which caused the electrical smell).

Whatever it was, I'm more than happy to get it fixed for you - any issue it was will be easily fixable/replaceable. And I *have* to get the video out on the easiest way to replace the LEDs.

I'm also going to post instructions in a minute that we have sent people on how to tighten the washer-leads. It is also a good source for replacing the LED as it is done in much the same way.

Update: here are the instructions for tightening the LED in the engine. Works the same way for taking one out except you loosen the nut and screw for the first op.

_1) Take the battery out of the battery tube_
_2) Take the piston out of the engine and remove the QTC from the piston_
_3) Put the piston back into the light with no qtc on it_
_4) Screw the battery tube back in tight_
_5) Make sure the LED pads are centered under the washer leads_
_6) Get some needle nose pliers and tighten the nut over the negative lead_
_7) Get an allen wrench size 5/64" and tighten the machine screw over the positive lead_
_8) Put the qtc back in your piston and the battery back in your battery tube_


----------



## thermal guy (May 21, 2021)

See now THIS is customer service at its best😁


----------



## Sos24 (May 21, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> See now THIS is customer service at its best[emoji16]



Agree!


----------



## djans1397 (May 22, 2021)

Thanks so much for the detailed explanation! That's what I was looking for. I think I can get it reassembled now. Just have to order another XHP50.2 3V as I broke the other when trying to install it. They sure are fragile ☹️


----------



## 404_Unobtainium (May 22, 2021)

Looking forward to the official "how to" for the tiny nugget. Want to swap some leds and want to watch the official officials do it before I give it a whirl


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 21, 2021)

Been a bit since I've posted, but we've been busy...







I'm listing these 2 lights here first before they go to the website, one shiny and one matte. The first 2 Tiny Nugget Slimlines (the Gold Nugget) in brass. 200$ for each, and they come with some extras that are not with the aluminum models. They will ship by next week. PM me if interested and I will take the first 2 who pay.

Details:

These lights use all new internals that are in my opinion a huge upgrade over the original 'wireless' system. A tab-contact design that has allowed us to shrink the footprint of the light and reduce parts. The components are also now much easier to reach and change. There are now only 2 possible points of water incursion (the optic and battery tube - both o-ring sealed). There are now only a handful of parts that we do not machine in-house (the springs, LED, optic, and o-rings). This light has implemented every comment we have received from customers (and ourselves). Overall we are very pleased and are looking forward to getting the first units out there. When we get back home we will also start to get Tiny Nugget Slimlines and Tiny Nugget 2s ready (they both use the same internal design as these first 2 Gold Nuggets).

Pictured below are the new internal components before assembly, fresh off the mill today:





Please let me know if you have any questions and PM me if interested. I'll leave these up for sale on CPF only until we get back home.

Thanks!
-Fraz


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 21, 2021)

The week I’m short of cash you make these lol. Will there be more made?


----------



## gunga (Jun 21, 2021)

Very neat. What size are these?


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 21, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> The week I’m short of cash you make these lol. Will there be more made?



Lol sorry about that - yes we will be making more. And we will also have some of the aluminum versions available as well. I'll make a post on here when they are ready.


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 21, 2021)

gunga said:


> Very neat. What size are these?



Thank you . They are 3.05" x 1.3"

Here it is next to the original Tiny Nugget:





Significantly smaller than the original Tiny Nugget (the old one is 1.45" width).


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 21, 2021)

Please put me down for a shiny brass please.


----------



## gunga (Jun 21, 2021)

I think I'd like to grab an aluminum one when available. 4000K Samsung


----------



## pilo7448 (Jun 21, 2021)

Yes shiny brass for me as well in a few weeks

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipwillis (Jun 22, 2021)

That look nice. Let me know when you have more. I love the new size.


----------



## popehatz (Jun 22, 2021)

Would love to claim either one but new acct here and cannot PM. Let me know, these look fantastic!


----------



## tech25 (Jun 22, 2021)

Great job, I like the slimmer design!


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 22, 2021)

gunga said:


> I think I'd like to grab an aluminum one when available. 4000K Samsung





pilo7448 said:


> Yes shiny brass for me as well in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk






chipwillis said:


> That look nice. Let me know when you have more. I love the new size.





popehatz said:


> Would love to claim either one but new acct here and cannot PM. Let me know, these look fantastic!





tech25 said:


> Great job, I like the slimmer design!



Thanks guys! Both lights are now sold - we'll get to work on making more ASAP. The aluminum lights are machined but still need to be anodized and assembled and they will be ready as well.


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 22, 2021)

Watching with interest! Godspeed!


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 22, 2021)

Absolutely!! One in brass would be awesome


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 23, 2021)

Made this in the shop today. Shows the full assembly of the Gold Nugget from all the broken down components. Full assembly takes around 4 minutes with me fumbling around and going pretty slow. An LED swap would be much much faster as it doesn't require access to all this stuff. The LED is now very easy to access with the removable optic ring. I'll also link the Instagram video below as it is sped up to 1 minute for a shorter watch.



https://www.instagram.com/frazlabs/


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 23, 2021)

Very nice! Should sell it in kit form 😁


----------



## gunga (Jun 24, 2021)

Very very impressive. Can we see the gold nugget next to any common lights?


----------



## speckacuda (Jun 24, 2021)

SPOILER ALERT!

Just in case y'all want to know how the assembly video was made, here you go. We might not be "engineers" on paper, but I think we would give them a run for their money on the fly. Also, this is how I know I'm my father's child - we made the 'camera mount' out of a carabiner, my hair tie, and my grandfather's old handkerchief. We almost had a MacGyver episode on our hands, folks.


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 24, 2021)

I never realized how easy you made it to change the LED, it's modular- I guess it's time to get some emitters and 16mm boards ready.

Wow... I'm pretty floored by this thing, can't wait to have it in hand!


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 24, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> Very nice! Should sell it in kit form 



That's a good idea! May have to do that with a few...



gunga said:


> Very very impressive. Can we see the gold nugget next to any common lights?



Absolutely, I'll take some pics tonight when we get back home. 



dotCPF said:


> I never realized how easy you made it to change the LED, it's modular- I guess it's time to get some emitters and 16mm boards ready.
> 
> Wow... I'm pretty floored by this thing, can't wait to have it in hand!



Thank you . This 'wireless' design has been the trickiest one yet to fine-tune, but it's working great now. It also has the best piston system. It is my favorite so far (...of course it seems every new design is my new favorite...).


----------



## pancakeayaka (Jun 25, 2021)

Interesting design. Simple and neat!
Fraz, do you have plan making a twisty tail switch version?
I think moving the QTC piston to the tailcap could further reduce the bezel diameter.


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 25, 2021)

pancakeayaka said:


> Interesting design. Simple and neat!
> Fraz, do you have plan making a twisty tail switch version?
> I think moving the QTC piston to the tailcap could further reduce the bezel diameter.



Thank you! Being minimal is one of the main focal points of the design and the product. I have thought about implementing the piston in other places before, but I always end up coming back to this setup. Mainly I haven't done a tailswitch version because I want to eliminate the tailcap in all the lights (always trying to eliminate parts). I like the lights only having 2 movable parts (the upper and lower body of the light) so anyone finding the light will figure out how it operates without instructions.

This version of the light is as narrow as we can make it because of the diameter of the optic. With a more narrow optic, we can miniaturize the design further.


----------



## gunga (Jun 25, 2021)

Well. A 20mm optic is very common. So super slimline nugget?


----------



## archimedes (Jun 25, 2021)

Wish I'd seen that shiny one in time ....


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 26, 2021)

gunga said:


> Well. A 20mm optic is very common. So super slimline nugget?



I have napkin drawings now....



archimedes said:


> Wish I'd seen that shiny one in time ....



There will be more available shortly


----------



## nightshade (Jun 26, 2021)

No pressure (QTC pun intended) , but I can't wait to see a 14500 version of this wonderful design in the future.


----------



## Sos24 (Jun 26, 2021)

nightshade said:


> No pressure (QTC pun intended) , but I can't wait to see a 14500 version of this wonderful design in the future.



You could always get an 18500 and use a spacer sleeve so you use 14500.


----------



## gunga (Jun 26, 2021)

I'd be all over a super slimline nugget.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 26, 2021)

Slim 18500 is on my list. High...


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes (Jun 26, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> .... There will be more available shortly



It is looking like I'll have the opportunity to try one in aluminum very soon[emoji14]


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 26, 2021)

archimedes said:


> It is looking like I'll have the opportunity to try one in aluminum very soon[emoji14]



I saw that you got one, hope you enjoy! Also hope to hear what you think about it - and if you have any questions/comments/issues with it please let us know.

These newer ones are a definitely a bit different on the internals side, but the older Nuggets hold a place in my heart as well.


----------



## gunga (Jun 27, 2021)

So can we get a picture of a gold nugget next to common lights?


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 27, 2021)

Left to right: Standard soda can, Gold Nugget, Tiny Nugget Slimline, Tiny Nugget 2, Fenix TK12, Mag 2C, Fenix TK41, Mag 2D


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 27, 2021)

Trying to order a brass one. They out of stock already?


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 27, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> Trying to order a brass one. They out of stock already?



Sending PM now


----------



## gunga (Jun 27, 2021)

That's cool. Do you have any smaller lights to compare with? Can I order aluminum?

Pm sent.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 28, 2021)

TheFraz said:


> I saw that you got one, hope you enjoy! Also hope to hear what you think about it - and if you have any questions/comments/issues with it please let us know.
> 
> These newer ones are a definitely a bit different on the internals side, but the older Nuggets hold a place in my heart as well.



Solid lil chunk o' metal, lol. Forgive the comparison, but like a "refined Peak" 

Since I haven't read the hundreds of pages of development and work-in-progress, can someone enlighten me as to what's different now ?

The larger diameter and other technical features greatly smooth the QTC responsiveness, which is most welcome.

May have more thoughts later ....


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 29, 2021)

CNC machined? 
How's the finish before blasting, clean tool marks?

I might be interested in Al slim nugget, or a midget nugget 18350


----------



## TheFraz (Jun 29, 2021)

archimedes said:


> Solid lil chunk o' metal, lol. Forgive the comparison, but like a "refined Peak"
> 
> Since I haven't read the hundreds of pages of development and work-in-progress, can someone enlighten me as to what's different now ?
> 
> ...



I hope you are enjoying it . The new designs cover quite a large range of things compared to the model you received. Your model and all the older (and newer) ones all have the easily replaceable QTC piston, but the new model has a very refined piston that uses some machining capabilities we were not able to pull off before. Also the newest models don't use the screw-on-top bezel method, but have a removeable engine that makes replacing or changing an LED much easier. They are also thinner because of the 'tab' contacts shown in the pic below (which also help to cinch the LED in place much better). 

New engine:







knucklegary said:


> CNC machined?
> How's the finish before blasting, clean tool marks?
> 
> I might be interested in Al slim nugget, or a midget nugget 18350



Yes, all these parts are CNC machined entirely in-house by us (including one other but it's 3D printed, so it doesn't count):





I consider our processes pretty good right off the machine. We constantly try to eliminate any deburring of any kind. Nearly all these parts are milled and chamfered.

The shiny brass light a few posts previous is right off a machine. I don't have any non-bead-blasted aluminum lights on me at the moment, but I'll save some for pics next time we run them.

Please let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 29, 2021)

Shinny brass is absolutely beautiful! Brass surely has a hefty feel in hand, and pocket 

Copper would patina nicely as well. Athough neither metal would be good for OCD types 

Please send pm with prices Al nugget, and emitters modularity available, website or email 🇺🇲


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 29, 2021)

Any plans to make an 18650 or 21700 brass Gold Nuggets?

I'd love a polished one of them badboys..... just saying 

Looking forwards to my Brass Nug nevertheless!


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 29, 2021)

Dot, Brasso is a fast acting polish.. 
Semi chrome is no slouch either, and there's Blue Magic that's leaves the metal mesmerizing


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 29, 2021)

knucklegary said:


> Dot, Brasso is a fast acting polish..
> Semi chrome is no slouch either, and there's Blue Magic that's leaves the metal mesmerizing



I use Flitz with great results.


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 29, 2021)

knucklegary said:


> Dot, Brasso is a fast acting polish..
> Semi chrome is no slouch either, and there's Blue Magic that's leaves the metal mesmerizing




Ok fine I'll take an 18650/ 21700 in either finish Brass


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 30, 2021)

jabe1 said:


> I use Flitz with great results.



Never used Flitz. I checked it out looks good, USA product! Non abrasive so good for plastics like headlights.. 
Got a small tube in Amz cart. Thx!


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 6, 2021)

My brass beauty got here today and it’s a piece of work! And heavy as hell😁


----------



## archimedes (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey tg, got a scale you can get me weights for those two (empty) ?


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 7, 2021)

Sure do. Will get them later today. I can tell you that with a 18350 in the gold nugget it’s right at 8.2 Oz


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 7, 2021)

Got my Matte yesterday as well, adore it! Certainly a chonker but has an oddly appropriate weight to it in hand!

Can't wait to get a few more LED boards ready to go. Tint on my example right now however is actually quite excellent. It feels so silky an smooth...... Looking forwards to future developments and products! 






The CHONK is here and it is GUUUD :twothumbs


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 7, 2021)

I had them put a SST-40 with a throw optic in mine. She has some reach!


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 7, 2021)

So 7.2 Oz empty for the brass 
4.1 OZ empty for the aluminum


----------



## gunga (Jul 7, 2021)

How do you guys like the new size? Can you post next to similar edc lights? Hds, FW3A, D4v2, zebralight etc?


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 7, 2021)

It’s a lot smaller then a super hound dog 😂😂. It’s a nice size I think


----------



## gunga (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks! Still pretty wide but a lot better.


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 7, 2021)

I can when I get home!

For me, easy to carry. Small + heavy is a good combo because I always know it's there, and i typically hear it drop if it ever does. 

The size and weight in this case seem really to hit a sweet spot, yes it's heavy and yes it's a bit swollen for a standard 18350 light, but all together it holds really ridiculously well and feel very appropriate in my palm. I think it if were any smaller, it would become annoying to use and twist. I do find this to be a very very solid balance of everything put together.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes it’s a bit big for edc. During the summer months anyways.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 7, 2021)

dotCPF said:


> I can when I get home!
> 
> For me, easy to carry. Small + heavy is a good combo because I always know it's there, and i typically hear it drop if it ever does.
> 
> The size and weight in this case seem really to hit a sweet spot, yes it's heavy and yes it's a bit swollen for a standard 18350 light, but all together it holds really ridiculously well and feel very appropriate in my palm. I think it if were any smaller, it would become annoying to use and twist. I do find this to be a very very solid balance of everything put together.




I totally agree about the weight of the bass nuggets. It’s very well balanced and sits good in the hand. It may be half a pound but I like the weight 😁


----------



## archimedes (Jul 7, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> So 7.2 Oz empty for the brass ....







dotCPF said:


> .... Small + heavy is a good combo because I always know it's there, and i typically hear it drop if it ever does....



Unless it lands on your toe ... :bump:


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 7, 2021)

archimedes said:


> Unless it lands on your toe ... :bump:



But that prevents it from getting damaged!


----------



## archimedes (Jul 7, 2021)

jabe1 said:


> But that prevents it from getting damaged!


Oh, don't I know it oo:


----------



## tech25 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks for the pictures. That size is a lot better, looks like it would work for edc with a good holster.


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 10, 2021)

I've been running this just shy of 20 minutes and she has held 370+ lumens the whole time! Started around 390, went up to 430 around 2 minutes, and held since around 370. It's all hotter at 20 minutes. 330 lumens. Still holdable, very impressive!

edit: back up to 360 at 22minutes.. what?! great thermal regulation!

at 30 minutes we finally drop to 190lm

35min, 2.8V 65lm

38min, 30lm 

40min 2.65V 20lm

Test stopped for sake of the cell, very cool for a single 18350 light!

Also, the moonlight mode on this that is possible is truly insane! you need to be in total darkness, with it right up to your eye!


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 10, 2021)

What led you have in yours?


----------



## Sos24 (Jul 10, 2021)

That is awesome information dotCPF. Thanks for testing and posting.


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 11, 2021)

I believeeee it is the LH351D, I asked for either that if it were 90CRI, or the SST-20 if both were 70CRI. It appears to be higher CRI. I will eventually take it apart to swap boards, but little desire to do that right now


----------



## djans1397 (Jul 11, 2021)

The new slimmer design looks nice. Honestly though I like the size, heft and design of my Lumenite 21700 as it's so not like my other lights. Feels good in hand. Just feels solid! I'm sure the slimmer ones will sell well though. Nice to have options.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 11, 2021)

The new design is much smaller. Been carrying mine in my watch pocket of my jeans “ it fits fine”. But I do like my larger 18650 model for use. As you say it’s very substantial and easier to hold. But it’s definitely not for edc.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Will the new, slim design be available in18650 size?


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm really hoping some sort of BR version is offered in 18650 or 21700, what a fantabulous thing to hold that would be! I've been pestering them via email since signing up for this little nugget


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 11, 2021)

BR version??


----------



## gunga (Jul 11, 2021)

Br. As in brass


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 11, 2021)

Lol oh. For god sake it would be just 3 more letters if spelled out whole!😂😂


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 11, 2021)

Sorry TG  About time you faced some heartache on this forum! I wouldn't ever leave you in the dark my friend!


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 11, 2021)

I know that my friend 😁. And yes 18650 or 21700 in “BR” would be an awesome light. Probably close to a pound but I would get one in a heartbeat. I really think this flashlight design is fantastic.It would be hard to fine a more simple,reliable, and rugged light. Not to mention user replaceable led boards. I use my tiny tank every day and it hasn’t missed a beat. She runs pretty damn good a primary cell as well.


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 12, 2021)

Another size comparison of what I have on me...







HDS 4k XPL tac w/ HDSRB, HDS rot 2700K 219c, FrazLabs Gold Nugget, 18650 VTC5a, and Oveready bored/ cerakote SF C2 w/ Torchlab 219b sw40+ amber dropin


----------



## gunga (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey dot is yours showing Patina?


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes! It's much darker already, though it did arrive with some light patina. I have barely put it down and I keep putting it in weird places (freezer, sink....)

I suspect that it's been just slowly patina-ing the whole time since creation. (not a complaint, just an observation!)


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 12, 2021)

Oh I get it.Waiting for mine to get there.Love the looks of yours.


----------



## dotCPF (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey Fraz, any word on any new production runs? Any idea if 18650/ 21700 would be possible for the Gold Nugget?


----------



## Mgizler (Aug 10, 2021)

I would love an 18350 battery tube for my tiny nugget 😁


----------



## adamlau (Aug 10, 2021)

Where is the love for the Lumenite 21700  ? Need one with the new engine and sans tailcap!


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 26, 2021)

Has anybody found a way to break one of these yet? Mine just snickers at me when I drop it on the concrete at work. Really thought about running it over with a 17k telehandler just for science.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 26, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> Has anybody found a way to break one of these yet? Mine just snickers at me when I drop it on the concrete at work. Really thought about running it over with a 17k telehandler just for science.


My 6 year old hasn't been able to break it so your 17 ton Machine doesn’t stand a chance 😁


----------



## Trenchant (Sep 9, 2021)

Is this thread still active here or has it been continued elsewhere? There hasn't been a post in two weeks.


----------



## High_Noon (Sep 10, 2021)

I just looked into these lights and I believe the Lumenite 21700 or the Tiny Nugget 21700 will be my next light, but I don't quite understand the difference between the two yet. Unfortunately, both are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## wweiss (Sep 10, 2021)

My Tiny Tank is a good unit. It’s finished well and very solid - heavy - and dense. I don’t think it could be destroyed easily except for a very high G loading. Notice the word “destroyed”, not damaged. This light laughs at “damage”. Any damage would be cosmetic only.
It does, however, take some getting used to as the variable power depends on the state of compression of the thin QTC pad in the brass pill. Infinite low light levels are possible when you get a feel for adjusting the head twist. 
I can do it one-handed only after a high carb meal.


----------



## High_Noon (Sep 10, 2021)

It looks like they're out of stock on everything. Any word on when they will replenish their stock and are they still in business?


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 10, 2021)

oh there still in business. Just added to there shop.


----------



## speckacuda (Sep 12, 2021)

dotCPF said:


> I've been running this just shy of 20 minutes and she has held 370+ lumens the whole time! Started around 390, went up to 430 around 2 minutes, and held since around 370. It's all hotter at 20 minutes. 330 lumens. Still holdable, very impressive!
> 
> edit: back up to 360 at 22minutes.. what?! great thermal regulation!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this, we really need to post more of this info! Also, glad you like the moonlight mode - it's one of my favorite features!!


thermal guy said:


> The new design is much smaller. Been carrying mine in my watch pocket of my jeans “ it fits fine”. But I do like my larger 18650 model for use. As you say it’s very substantial and easier to hold. But it’s definitely not for edc.


I also like the larger battery options, as it can be difficult to twist the light 'off' if someone else really cranks it 'on'. The longer battery tube allows a better grip in my opinion. If it wasn't for tiny girl pockets, I'd carry an 21700 at all times. 


jabe1 said:


> Will the new, slim design be available in18650 size?


Yes, both the Slim Line and the Tiny Nugget Two will be available in all four battery sizes soon...


dotCPF said:


> I'm really hoping some sort of BR version is offered in 18650 or 21700, what a fantabulous thing to hold that would be! I've been pestering them via email since signing up for this little nugget


In my world, Br is Bromine and we are NOT making anything out of the halogens!!


----------



## speckacuda (Sep 12, 2021)

Sorry it's been so long since we've posted - we have been diligently working on expanding our at-home shop, which takes time out of everything else for us. We will restock soon, and will answer any questions you have. Thanks so much for your patience!!


----------



## High_Noon (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks for the update. I look forward to placing an order when your stock is replenished.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 12, 2021)

speckacuda said:


> Sorry it's been so long since we've posted - we have been diligently working on expanding our at-home shop, which takes time out of everything else for us. We will restock soon, and will answer any questions you have. Thanks so much for your patience!!


Great to hear from speck again! 
Perhaps we have gotten used to not hearing from you all in a while, and are more comfortable with it because sometimes when you DO come back, we get rewarded with some groovy flashlights for offer; maybe even some 'rubber meets the road' supercool photos/videos.

Should we give up on a single cell 26650 (that can handle protected cells) less weight anodized aluminum (no beryllium copper {BeCu+4} please) model that incorporates some of the elegant solutions you all have been cooking up? How about one in our hands at the dawn of 2022? Can the design challenges be met with what you know now? Tell me where to send a deposit.


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 13, 2021)

Kitro, would you object to 21700 size in 7075? 
I'd be down for one in bare metal unplated, or clear ano just to stop oxidation


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 13, 2021)

That is a nice tool, but I have 26650's already and want to use them, hoping the 26650 batteries' capacity will increase with time. You make a good point though. Anodization is a must for me. 7075 is not really necessary but totally understand its allure.


----------



## djj (Sep 13, 2021)

I am loving my 18350 slimmie and the low levels especially. It goes lower than any other light I have and is easily adjustable in the very low range. This is something I have wanted for many years.

I'm using a cr123 primary and hoping that the low levels won't sag the cell voltage below the led forward voltage as the cell depletes, allowing it to be sucked completely dry. Can someone tell me if that makes sense?


----------



## RamBull (Oct 8, 2021)

I’ve been following your company for almost a year on Reddit and was hoping you guys would make a Nichia 219b sw45k run. The B35A would also be amazing.


----------



## speckacuda (Oct 24, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Great to hear from speck again!
> Perhaps we have gotten used to not hearing from you all in a while, and are more comfortable with it because sometimes when you DO come back, we get rewarded with some groovy flashlights for offer; maybe even some 'rubber meets the road' supercool photos/videos.
> 
> Should we give up on a single cell 26650 (that can handle protected cells) less weight anodized aluminum (no beryllium copper {BeCu+4} please) model that incorporates some of the elegant solutions you all have been cooking up? How about one in our hands at the dawn of 2022? Can the design challenges be met with what you know now? Tell me where to send a deposit.



Fraz has been busy trying to slim down and modify the Lumenite (it's amazing how much engineering it takes to lose a bit of mass/width) while I get the shop hammered out and run existing parts. The Big Nugget (26350/26650 cell user) was one of my favorites, and we will bring it back as soon as the Lumenite is done (hoping for the end of 2021 or beginning of 2022 for the release). One of the downfalls of only having two people is the time it takes to get it all done, but having machines at our house instead of two hours away from it helps a ton. 



djj said:


> I am loving my 18350 slimmie and the low levels especially. It goes lower than any other light I have and is easily adjustable in the very low range. This is something I have wanted for many years.
> 
> I'm using a cr123 primary and hoping that the low levels won't sag the cell voltage below the led forward voltage as the cell depletes, allowing it to be sucked completely dry. Can someone tell me if that makes sense?


So glad you're loving the new Nugget! We have no experience with using primary CR123, but I know someone here had mentioned it (I think it was BigBurly?). 



RamBull said:


> I’ve been following your company for almost a year on Reddit and was hoping you guys would make a Nichia 219b sw45k run. The B35A would also be amazing.


Welcome to the party! The best thing about our flashlights is that any emitter will work in the thing, as long as it's on a 16mm MCPCB. I'm getting a list together of LED's to order, but the supply chain is a little wacky at the moment so I might be limited on what I can get in a timely manner. Both those have been added to the list, so we'll see how the mail gremlins work out for us!! 

We've been crazy busy, but you know I can't resist a good photo for y'all (especially since it's almost Halloween, one of the best candy holidays in my book). Here's one I set up last year in an effort to scare someone. Sadly, Fraz is my only coworker, so it didn't work...


----------



## djans1397 (Oct 31, 2021)

I'd love to get an XHP 50 or 50.2 for mine.


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 31, 2021)

djans1397 said:


> I'd love to get an XHP 50 or 50.2 for mine.


Kaidomain sells them, and you can order it on a 16mm mcpcb.. that means all you have to do is drop it into your Fraz and tighten it down.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 31, 2021)

Always always exciting to hear from speckacuda, and very much appreciate the possibility of a 26650 and a slimmer slim 18650 in early 2022! 
The humorous halloween shot is fun.
Just wondering if perhaps Fraz Labs might become a limited outlet for additional emitter purchases as an option when buying a flashlight (or in my case 2 flashlights).


----------



## djans1397 (Oct 31, 2021)

jon_slider said:


> Kaidomain sells them, and you can order it on a 16mm mcpcb.. that means all you have to do is drop it into your Fraz and tighten it down.


Dumb question. Is the 3V version for single cell lights like these or do I need the 6v version?


----------



## gunga (Nov 22, 2021)

So. Black Friday special on a slim nugget?


----------



## vand3537 (Dec 10, 2021)

I check the website for stock every now and then, but there never is any. Do you guys sell through the website or just here?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 10, 2021)

Where can one get replacement qtc if ever needed ?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 11, 2021)

OP has not logged in since July

instead of posting questions in this thread, I suggest you contact him thru the company website

google: Fraz Labs


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 11, 2021)

Get them on I Instagram. I communicate with them quite often on there.


----------



## wweiss (Dec 11, 2021)

jon_slider said:


> OP has not logged in since July
> 
> instead of posting questions in this thread, I suggest you contact him thru the company website
> 
> google: Fraz Labs


They don’t reply from the website either -,even a buying question…


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 11, 2021)

What's the difference between luminte 18650 and the tiny nugget 18650?


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 11, 2021)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> What's the difference between luminte 18650 and the tiny nugget 18650?


Spelling😁


----------



## troutpool (Dec 11, 2021)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> What's the difference between luminte 18650 and the tiny nugget 18650?


Lumenite has a tighter throwy beam; Tiny Nugget has more of a standard beam with throw and spill.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 11, 2021)

jon_slider said:


> OP has not logged in since July
> 
> instead of posting questions in this thread, I suggest you contact him thru the company website
> 
> google: Fraz Labs


Spekacuda posted latter October (#1127). She explained what was going on. Personally, I'd rather they focus on getting product out like they are doing. I believe this next batch will be stellar. Hopefully supply chain issues don't impede.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 14, 2021)

I submitted a web form 2-3 days ago. Crickets...


----------



## turbodog (Dec 14, 2021)

Will ask those in this thread...

I used to have a tiny nugget, 18650 version. Sold it as it was too slick to turn on easily.

Seems there is a new version that is easier to grip/turn???

What are lumens on these things?


----------



## wweiss (Dec 15, 2021)

turbodog said:


> Will ask those in this thread...
> 
> I used to have a tiny nugget, 18650 version. Sold it as it was too slick to turn on easily.
> 
> ...


I have a 18650 Tiny Tank. Similar one handed issue I solved by a little extra lube at that huge O-ring and twisting it back and forth a half-turn about a thousand times while watching a movie. Thereafter, it was broken in and much easier as a one-hander. Cold weather here in CT changes the physics though.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 16, 2022)

re these lights, can I have a light which can give out some only 100 to 200 lumens?.
don't want to run the LED high at all.

looking for HDS style 1A like. 
thanks.


----------



## geisto (Jan 18, 2022)

neutralwhite said:


> re these lights, can I have a light which can give out some only 100 to 200 lumens?.
> don't want to run the LED high at all.
> 
> looking for HDS style 1A like.
> thanks.


This light uses QTC and a twisty interface for current control so there's no "fixed" mode. Just twist the bezel until the light is at the brightness level that you want.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 18, 2022)

geisto said:


> This light uses QTC and a twisty interface for current control so there's no "fixed" mode. Just twist the bezel until the light is at the brightness level that you want.


thanks . fired an email to Fraz!
thank you.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 19, 2022)

Are they replying to emails/etc yet?


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 19, 2022)

turbodog said:


> Are they replying to emails/etc yet?


no reply yet after some days.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 26, 2022)

I found their number, called, and left a voice mail. This was a week or more ago.

Are they ok?


----------



## vand3537 (Feb 8, 2022)

I've been checking their web site for stock for a year and a half now. I would love to be able to pre-order


----------



## speckacuda (Feb 11, 2022)

Hello all, we are still very much alive!! Just wanted to take a quick moment to apologize for ignoring anyone, it wasn't intentional at all. We have been VERY busy juggling the new shop, family, and prototyping. You're correct, I've been horrible at answering emails (especially those regarding sales, as those will be answered on the website soon) but I think everyone will be happier with the newest design, as it's far better/cleaner/easier to assemble than the last iteration, and who wants advice on purchasing an item that's not in stock?

The supply chain is nine kinds of crazy, and we are currently having trouble sourcing 6061 from our normal outlet - last time it was a three week delay (still hasn't been shipped though) so that's also jamming up our making a large run of flashlights. All the other items we were having trouble acquiring, Fraz figured out a way around them (or we started machining our own version of them). We've also listed older lights on the site a few times in the last six months, and will probably have a couple more drops of the older style if you're interested in them. Be sure to sign up for the in-stock notification so you won't miss it!! 

This brings me to my next announcement - we have been milling the prototypes out of 7075 T6 (and I love it, so it may stay). We will also have more brass models soon. They will be smaller than the last Gold Nuggets (maybe Gold Nugget QT?) and will use the newest engine design. I will leave you with a photo of the bottom of the new prototype engine, as it looks quite a bit different than what you're used to. After a few more torture tests, it will be available on the site and we will ramp up production on Lumenite (also slightly redesigned) and the Tiny Nugget SL, Two, and Tanks (in larger quantities depending on material acquisition). 

Once again, I am so sorry for leaving folks out, as it's not my intention to make anyone feel like Fraz and I aren't accessible. We read everything anyone sends our way, and going forward I will make a huge effort to be better at responding. A massive THANK YOU SO MUCH to everyone who answered questions here, y'all know I see you and love you for it!!


----------



## wweiss (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice mea culpa. Thanks for this…


----------



## turbodog (Feb 12, 2022)

What are we seeing in the picture? A direct short to more accurately identify wide open?


----------



## TheFraz (Feb 12, 2022)

turbodog said:


> What are we seeing in the picture? A direct short to more accurately identify wide open?


That is a look into the bottom side of the new bezel for the prototype small light (currently called the "QT"). This design will allow us to shrink the size (as well as make it much easier to change LEDs). As Speck said, now that we are starting to get settled in to the new shop we should have more time to post and update. I'll be back soon with more info!

P.S. sidenote....turbodog, I'm pretty sure you are the member who's post I read way back when when I first visited this site as a lurker and long before I even knew what a lathe was. Took your recommendation in a 'what's-your-favorite-light' thread to buy my first high-end light (Wolf Eyes Sniper that I still use in a lot of comparison pics). Still love that light!


----------



## hamhanded (Feb 12, 2022)

So… when can we buy? 😁


----------



## turbodog (Feb 12, 2022)

TheFraz said:


> ...
> 
> P.S. sidenote....turbodog, I'm pretty sure you are the member who's post I read way back when when I first visited this site as a lurker and long before I even knew what a lathe was. Took your recommendation in a 'what's-your-favorite-light' thread to buy my first high-end light (Wolf Eyes Sniper that I still use in a lot of comparison pics). Still love that light!



You might have read a post of mine... but not that light. Don't have any by that mfg.

Edit: The replies suggest my reply was not clear. Don't know anything about the light in question. It might be excellent... I don't know either way.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 12, 2022)

We are patient, we are kind, and a lot of excited. Hoping Fraz Labs uses candlepowerforums early and often, but we respect priorities.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 12, 2022)

To clarify: 


speckacuda said:


> Be sure to sign up for the in-stock notification so you won't miss it!!


Looking at the individual models on the gorgeous, beautiful website, choose a battery size and on some models a notification shows up "Email when stock available" where a person can enter one's name and email to find out when available.

Still crossing fingers for a 26650 (protected) "Tiny Nugget"

Consider checking out their website "Inside Fraz Labs" for the history.


----------



## gunga (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm still trying to figure out what a tiny nugget 2 is Vs the Sl. Though I'm looking for smallest possible so that's probably the upcoming QT? Perhaps you can design around the common 20mm size Optic?


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 14, 2022)

gunga said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a tiny nugget 2 is Vs the Sl.


TinyNuggetSL is Slimmer, weighs 17% less
specs and pics here:








Fraz Labs-Proudly Made in Arkansas-


Every flashlight we sell comes with a lifetime warranty. There’s no way to break it, we guarantee. How do we know? We’ve tried! Archived Products Let’s see how far we’…




frazlabs.com





Optic – Carclo 26.5mm

fwiw, I emailed asking if 219b can work in a TNSL, the answer was Yes!

> I'm looking for smallest possible so that's probably the upcoming QT? Perhaps you can design around the common 20mm size Optic?

20mm optic = Good idea

What is the upcoming QT?


----------



## Sos24 (Feb 15, 2022)

On the website an notification option doesn’t show up for the SL.


----------



## Ekpon (Feb 15, 2022)

I'd be interested in a 7075 T6 version of either a 18650 Tiny Nugget or, a wild but maybe unpopular wish, a AA Tiny Nugget. Probably not feasible, but it would make sense to me, that such a simple, brilliant and robust design should be available in the most easily attainable battery format worldwide.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 15, 2022)

Sos24 said:


> On the website a notification option doesn’t show up for the SL.


Could it be that model is not up for manufacture at this time? 
If you have followed CPF member the Fraz (and now speckacuda) you will know that they say what they mean and are not mean about what they say.


----------



## 3oni (Mar 25, 2022)

What's the typical time between ordering an in-stock light from the Fraz Labs website and that light shipping out?


----------



## speckacuda (Apr 24, 2022)

Ekpon said:


> I'd be interested in a 7075 T6 version of either a 18650 Tiny Nugget or, a wild but maybe unpopular wish, a AA Tiny Nugget. Probably not feasible, but it would make sense to me, that such a simple, brilliant and robust design should be available in the most easily attainable battery format worldwide.



We had to get 7075 for prototyping thanks to 6061 being scarce, and it wasn't too bad to machine so I think it's doable, however the anodizing is different. It's the whole "devil you know is better than the devil you don't" situation, but I think we can get the hang of it after a bit. When things calm down a bit, we plan on expanding on more exotic metals. There's a AAx3 in the works as well, but we are still just a team of two, so it's hard to prototype everything while still making everything!! 



3oni said:


> What's the typical time between ordering an in-stock light from the Fraz Labs website and that light shipping out?



It's usually within a week (again, there's only two of us running this entire show), but the supply chain has been kicking us in the teeth, so please allow up to ten days until things settle down. Any longer than that, there's something amiss and I will gladly start a search if needed, just let me know.


----------



## djans1397 (Apr 24, 2022)

Keep up the great work guys! We're all rooting for ya!


----------



## Trenchant (Apr 29, 2022)

djans1397 said:


> Keep up the great work guys! We're all rooting for ya!


Yep! What djans1397 said.


----------



## Trenchant (May 29, 2022)

Has it really been a month since anyone posted here? Seems unusual.


----------



## gunga (May 29, 2022)

Fraz Labs Tiny Nugget QT. I put rubber grips on and a constrictor knot lanyard. Also a frosted optic and 2700K Nichia 219B. Pretty fun. The most compact nugget yet. Finish work could be a bit better but I'm impressed by the innovation and improvements from the first few runs. Definite improvements from previous generations.


----------



## thermal guy (May 30, 2022)

I’m waiting to post till my new one gets in😁.


----------



## bigburly912 (May 31, 2022)

I don’t know how long it’s been. I don’t post here often anymore but I haven’t bought a light since I bought my Fraz…… I just don’t hardly use anything else.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 31, 2022)

I too would like to get one of these innovative flashlights, and for the record; machining marks or any other 'imperfections' are totally OK with me. Seems like Fraz Lab would be better off completing flashlights rather than spending time with attempts at perfecting the looks of the surface.


----------



## bigburly912 (May 31, 2022)

I ran over mine with a 17k JLG telehandler, I don’t care what it looks like as long as it holds up to that abuse


----------



## fulee9999 (May 31, 2022)

I remember checking this out and the 100ish pricepoint seemed very reasonable but there is just no way to order them, these come in drops like the citadels, or what's the deal here?


----------



## thermal guy (May 31, 2022)

They are the real deal. My 6 year old can break an anvil and she bounces hers off the hardwood floor all day long and is on the 100 th + bath cycle with it and damn thing still works like a charm.I took the QTC out and use a primary 123 in hers. Direct drive but with the primary at 3 volts it’s not to bright. Don’t trust putting a 18350 in it with the QTC. She would turn it way down low and I wouldn’t be able to fine it before the battery got to low.


----------



## fulee9999 (May 31, 2022)

from the only review I could find I figured a small chunk of aluminium bored to host a single cell would be tough AF 

but no reviews online, no one has a youtube video on these... what's up with that? at this pricepoint these should be flying off the shelf like there's no tomorrow


----------



## thermal guy (May 31, 2022)

Well there’s videos of the torture test and stuff. But ya for the price they are really a steal.


----------



## thermal guy (May 31, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> I remember checking this out and the 100ish pricepoint seemed very reasonable but there is just no way to order them, these come in drops like the citadels, or what's the deal here?


From what I’m getting they are trying to perfect the light. Making changes to the design here and there. About every few months they change something to improve the light and ease of production


----------



## fulee9999 (May 31, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> From what I’m getting they are trying to perfect the light. Making changes to the design here and there. About every few months they change something to improve the light and ease of production


I mean that's all and well, Jordy over at FocusWorks changes something in the machining or the materials all the time, but after two years of production refinement I would imagine there would be some goods available for purchase

then again, I'm no machinist, I'm just utterly confused


----------



## thermal guy (May 31, 2022)

Well it’s really a new design. It’s revolutionary No one has a light like this.


----------



## fulee9999 (May 31, 2022)

I'm not even sure if you're serious or not at this point 

as we all know, Peak does the same thing, only they have the QTC in series with the battery, and not in a different circuit, but the design is actually really nice, it looks like HDS's little brother who didn't get deployed with his brother so he went to the gym all the time to get even buffer, I love it

whowee, boy did we talk a lot about basically nothing, if and when these hit the market, someone give me a poke, heck, I'd even CharlesBridgTec the sh.t out of it if FrazLabs wants some youtube content


----------



## thermal guy (May 31, 2022)

Peak is not like this light. Not talking about the QTC. This light has no wires, no solder, no pcb/ electronics at all.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (May 31, 2022)

I have a Tiny Tank 18350 and it really lives up to its name as a tank. 

I believe the production volume is limited by the shop being a two person operation. The closest equivalent I can think of is Grimsmo Knives where it’s two brothers and a handful of employees. They’re charging about $900 per knife. Fraz and Speckacuda are awesome people and make a great product for the price.


----------



## fulee9999 (May 31, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Peak is not like this light. Not talking about the QTC. This light has no wires, no solder, no pcb/ electronics at all.


I'm pretty sure there are little to no wires in the Peaks as well. Maybe in the light head, because that's one big potted unit I'm not willing to take apart, but no electronics or wires in there as well, that's - one of the reasons - why QTC ligths are so tough. ( and why I like 'em  )


----------



## kerneldrop (May 31, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> I'm pretty sure there are little to no wires in the Peaks as well. Maybe in the light head, because that's one big potted unit I'm not willing to take apart, but no electronics or wires in there as well, that's - one of the reasons - why QTC ligths are so tough. ( and why I like 'em  )



At least they only sell what's in stock.

Look at Okluma...I think Jeff machines 1 light a month.


----------



## fulee9999 (May 31, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> At least they only sell what's in stock.
> 
> Look at Okluma...I think Jeff machines 1 light a month.



Hence why Okluma DC0s are very expensive in the secondhand market 

But I'm digressing, it's perfectly fine and well that they only sell what they can make, I like to spend money on stuff that I will get in the forseeable future as well, I just don't get how come they don't produce these light en mass.

And I understand they are a two person operation, but so are the Malkoffs, same with Peak, and they keep a steady flow of products comin' continuously.

In my view, this is a very cheap ( for what it is ), very robust and very unique light, I would've guessed that there is far more interest in this from the buyer side, and more commitment from the production side.
If anything I'd be glad to see an NLD post with a TinyNugget every two weeks over at reddit.


----------



## turbodog (May 31, 2022)

Thought they had equipment issues in the recent past from the stuff I read in this thread. Something about equipment in one place, they are in a different one. Trying to move stuff or something.


----------



## gunga (May 31, 2022)

They release them a bit at at timr and don't tell anyone. You kinda have to cruise the website here and there. It helps to put your email down for a reminder when there is stock. 

Well, I think people will be happy with the new QT. The exterior finish is good, not great but the internal parts are better made (all custom made), a pair of thin tip needle nose pliers and 2mm Allen key is all that is needed to swap LEDS. No wrench needed anymore (finally). If possible, try to ask for extra qtc. I could not get the action I like until I swapped in a new piece (had a couple from long ago). 

I'm especially pleased because the design is based on a 20mm carclo optic so is no longer crazy bulky and wide. It's not slim, but this is a vast improvement. 

It's not a perfect light but it's truly unique and very cool with no driver or wires. I've been following the design for over a decade. It's finally at a point where I like the resulting flashlight a lot.


----------



## mesa232323 (May 31, 2022)

Very unique light. I believe I'm the only one at the moment that owns A QT gold in matte. I own 4 of their lights so far.


----------



## thermal guy (May 31, 2022)

I’ve got a Gold Nugget. Shiny. Think it’s a little bigger.


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 1, 2022)

I just ordered a tiny nugget SL in 18350 yesterday! I can’t wait to get my hands on it. I previously had a tiny nugget in 18650, but reluctantly had to sell.


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 5, 2022)

Any idea when the most recent batch will ship out? Heading for vacation this coming Friday. Would be awesome to test it out at the beach!


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mgizler said:


> Any idea when the most recent batch will ship out? Heading for vacation this coming Friday. Would be awesome to test it out at the beach!



not sure, but ping me if you know, I've sent them two mails since I've paid for mine and no answer whatsoever... 
Maybe they are at the Blade Show as well...?


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 5, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> not sure, but ping me if you know, I've sent them two mails since I've paid for mine and no answer whatsoever...
> Maybe they are at the Blade Show as well...?




My guess is they are there or really busy. They are only a two person business. I can’t remember how long it was for my last one. But man was it worth the wait!! I promise you that.

I will for sure let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 5, 2022)

I second the above, you will be updated when your package ships (I've always been) it just sometimes takes a week or two to get everything out the door.

Having done it myself for only a couple dozen people at a time, not only is is suprisingly time consuming, you also have to be sure, especially behind a brand you have created, that you aren't messing anything up..... it is quite embarassing and an even more massive headache and time sink!


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 5, 2022)

I thought everything was out of stock?
Do you proceed with ordering a light that isn’t in stock and it just ships to you when it does?

@fulee9999 did you luck up and find one in stock?


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 5, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> I thought everything was out of stock?
> Do you proceed with ordering a light that isn’t in stock and it just ships to you when it does?
> 
> @fulee9999 did you luck up and find one in stock?



I actually wrote them just as they were putting some up on the website for sale and Felicia sent me a quote for one


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 5, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> I actually wrote them just as they were putting some up on the website for sale and Felicia sent me a quote for one


Oh dang. I’ll try that. What’s the model to get?


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 5, 2022)

Tiny nugget in either 18650 or 18350


----------



## gunga (Jun 6, 2022)

Tiny nugget qt 18650


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 6, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Oh dang. I’ll try that. What’s the model to get?



it really depends, the Tiny Nugget QT (Bezel Diameter – 1.21″) is the smaller one, the Tiny Nugget SL (Bezel Diameter – 1.303″) is the girthier one, me personally got the 18350 Tiny Nugget SL

I got my tracking number today, I'll update you when I get it


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 6, 2022)

just got my tracking as well😁


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 6, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> just got my tracking as well😁


Awesome! Did you get it in an email? I can’t wait to get mine and see how it compares to my old tiny nugget


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 6, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> it really depends, the Tiny Nugget QT (Bezel Diameter – 1.21″) is the smaller one, the Tiny Nugget SL (Bezel Diameter – 1.303″) is the girthier one, me personally got the 18350 Tiny Nugget SL
> 
> I got my tracking number today, I'll update you when I get it


Awesome. I haven’t received any tracking yet.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 6, 2022)

Mgizler said:


> Awesome! Did you get it in an email? I can’t wait to get mine and see how it compares to my old tiny nugget


Yep In a email.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 6, 2022)

I don’t want one since @thermal guy has one. Haha


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 6, 2022)

Lol. You sure?


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 6, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Yep In a email.


Ok. I ordered mine on 5/31. Hopefully I get an email today!

@fulee9999 when did you order your light?


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 6, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Lol. You sure?



Haha. They might not be my kind of flashlight people. I like Malkoff Black


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 6, 2022)

😂😂 they do come in other colors. She’s a tank man.


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 6, 2022)

Mgizler said:


> Ok. I ordered mine on 5/31. Hopefully I get an email today!
> 
> @fulee9999 when did you order your light?



same, we got the light from the same batch, they were uploading the batch you ordered from when I got in touch with them


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 6, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> same, we got the light from the same batch, they were uploading the batch you ordered from when I got in touch with them


 Interesting. I still haven’t received any tracking


----------



## turbodog (Jun 6, 2022)

Will likely have mine tomorrow.


----------



## mesa232323 (Jun 6, 2022)

I own 4 of their lights


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 7, 2022)

I still haven’t received tracking on my purchase yet. Hopefully I hear something today


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 7, 2022)

Mgizler said:


> I still haven’t received tracking on my purchase yet. Hopefully I hear something today


have you tried dropping them a mail?


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 7, 2022)

mesa232323 said:


> I own 4 of their lights



Did they send you a truck decal for your 4th order?


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 7, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> have you tried dropping them a mail?


Yes. I sent them an email yesterday morning.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 7, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Did they send you a truck decal for your 4th order?


😂😂.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 8, 2022)

Anyone that have a current tracking number... are you showing it picked up and moving through the usps system?


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 8, 2022)

Mine was stuck In Little Rock for 3 days. It’s moving now. Delivery date is Friday.


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 8, 2022)

turbodog said:


> Anyone that have a current tracking number... are you showing it picked up and moving through the usps system?



seems like mine is still in Little Rock ( or thereabouts )


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 8, 2022)

Felicia said she has my name down for the next drop.
I told her I know @thermal guy


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 8, 2022)

Still no tracking. But Felicia emailed me and said that the last drop was split up in to two shipments. Mine was in the 2nd one that’s set to go out today or tomorrow.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 8, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Felicia said she has my name down for the next drop.
> I told her I know @thermal guy


She’ll charge you double now😂😂


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 8, 2022)

Got my tracking number tonight! Man I’m excited!!


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 11, 2022)

Just checked tracking and my lights out for delivery!!


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 11, 2022)

Mine as well. 😁


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 11, 2022)

Such an awesome light and even more awesome company. They sent stickers and a signed post card! I love the new improvements!! It’s buttery smooth.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 11, 2022)

What model is that?


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 11, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> What model is that?


Tiny Nugget SL 18350


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 11, 2022)

Same here😁


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 11, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Same here😁
> View attachment 28817




I LOVE those. I actually looked to see if there were any available.Awesome score man!


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 11, 2022)

Thanks man. Ya been trying to score one for awhile now.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 11, 2022)

Oh I’m soo soo happy for y’all.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 11, 2022)

Oh you’ll get one sooner or later. I’ll put a good word in for you😁


----------



## Banzai310 (Jun 11, 2022)

Fingers crossed, I’ve been waiting 10 years for the 3xAA version that was talked about back then. What awesome lights, love to see all the iterations and changes over the years. They had a vision and stuck with it, kudos!


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 12, 2022)

On their latest offerings....Do we know more about their technology and components used? 
The QTC material used in the past by other makers has not been available for a while. What QTC do they use?

I want one to support the niche, their business, and because @thermal guy has one....but with its size I'm trying to envision how I'd use it or carry it since it's not pocketable and doesn't have a clip.
@thermal guy probably has his on a neck lanyard.


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 12, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> On their latest offerings....Do we know more about their technology and components used? Is there a driver?
> The QTC material used in the past by other makers has not been available for a while. What QTC do they use?
> 
> I want one to support the niche, their business, and because @thermal guy has one....but with its size I'm trying to envision how I'd use it or carry it since it's not pocketable and doesn't have a clip.
> @thermal guy probably has his on a neck lanyard.



The last version I had( TN 18650) was not pocketable. But this new 18350 TN SL is very much pocketable. It’s way slimmer


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 12, 2022)

It doesn’t look like it but there is a big size difference the other one is my tiny tank.


----------



## gunga (Jun 12, 2022)

You guys really should try the QT. Even slimmer.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 12, 2022)

I’d like to see a side by side for comparison.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 12, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> It doesn’t look like it but there is a big size difference the other one is my tiny tank.



Haha one more and you get a truck decal sticker


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 12, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Haha one more and you get a truck decal sticker


Lol I got this!


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 12, 2022)

gunga said:


> You guys really should try the QT. Even slimmer.



do you have a picture of it?


----------



## ledbetter (Jun 12, 2022)

gunga said:


> You guys really should try the QT. Even slimmer.


The skinniest gal at a weight watchers meeting.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 12, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> The skinniest gal at a weight watchers meeting.



I almost think bigger is better in these lights.
They’ll never put on a corset and won’t be mistakened for a pocket EDC light. 
So might as well go chunky


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 12, 2022)

Besides being bombproof damn things are pretty efficient. This is 24 hours running on a primary 123.


----------



## hsa (Jun 12, 2022)

It's that fancy color scheme that makes it run that long.


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 13, 2022)

I would be interested to see the QT next to the SL.. there really is a huge difference in this one compared to my last one. I don’t mind having this one in my pocket. 

We are at the beach this week and last night we were looking for the sand crabs with the kids. The color of this Emitter is amazing. I will try to get a picture of it later tonight. 

@thermal guy does the cr123 fit in there pretty decent? I was always curious if I could run one in the 18350 light in a pinch if it was all I had.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 13, 2022)

Mgizler said:


> I would be interested to see the QT next to the SL.. there really is a huge difference in this one compared to my last one. I don’t mind having this one in my pocket.
> 
> We are at the beach this week and last night we were looking for the sand crabs with the kids. The color of this Emitter is amazing. I will try to get a picture of it later tonight.
> 
> @thermal guy does the cr123 fit in there pretty decent? I was always curious if I could run one in the 18350 light in a pinch if it was all I had.


If you shake the hell out of it it will rattle a bit.but does not lose contact. Other then that it works. A 16340 works the same way.


----------



## djj (Jun 13, 2022)

I have been using a cr123 in my Tiny Nugget SL 18350 for months. No problems at all with fit or contact. It's not very bright on high but bright enough for what I need.


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 13, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> If you shake the hell out of it it will rattle a bit.but does not lose contact. Other then that it works. A 16340 works the same way.


That’s awesome! 




djj said:


> I have been using a cr123 in my Tiny Nugget SL 18350 for months. No problems at all with fit or contact. It's not very bright on high but bright enough for what I need.


I’m definitely going to try it. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 13, 2022)

Has anyone had actual communications w/ them (pm, email, etc) in the past week?


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 14, 2022)

turbodog said:


> Has anyone had actual communications w/ them (pm, email, etc) in the past week?



I had with Felicia


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 14, 2022)

turbodog said:


> Has anyone had actual communications w/ them (pm, email, etc) in the past week?



Felicia emailed me back the other day to let me know the light was going out


----------



## vand3537 (Jun 14, 2022)

did anyone get any 21700's this drop? I'm signed up for the email notifications for that one, but never got any email. been trying to buy one for like 2 years


----------



## turbodog (Jun 21, 2022)

Arrived

Compared to a prior similar model... this light is several steps forward in: heat output, fit & finish, threading, the 'piston' design, smoothness of operation, output, MUCH smaller & lighter, spring design.

Also, the anodizing required the base metal undergo sand/media blasting. It's got a nice matte finish that's just enough grip to not be 'slick' anymore.


----------



## stewdogg (Jun 23, 2022)

Did you just add some heat to get that pink on there, @turbodog?
Also, did you solve the rubik's cube or just pull the stickers off and replace them?


----------



## turbodog (Jun 23, 2022)

Ha.

They did a custom color for me. The desk's dark colors are causing it to look darker than it is... light's a shade more toward rose than pink.

And I can do the cube. I set yearly goals for new stuff.
2020 rubik's cube
2021 lockpicking
2022 ???


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 23, 2022)

Mine arrived too!! First thing I noticed is somehow I misjudged the size of the box it comes in







One thing I did not know and found peculiar is that the beam pattern is... interesting






But, as you would, I popped in a Nichia 219BT 4500K CRI92 






And now my EDCL1-T has a little brother where CR123 batteries go to be sucked dry after main use!


----------



## Stoneking (Jun 23, 2022)

turbodog said:


> Ha.
> 
> They did a custom color for me. The desk's dark colors are causing it to look darker than it is... light's a shade more toward rose than pink.
> 
> ...


2022: 3x3 Ghost Cube


----------



## speckacuda (Jun 24, 2022)

Trenchant said:


> Has it really been a month since anyone posted here? Seems unusual.


We are still here, though not quite as often as we once were!!


gunga said:


> Fraz Labs Tiny Nugget QT. I put rubber grips on and a constrictor knot lanyard. Also a frosted optic and 2700K Nichia 219B. Pretty fun. The most compact nugget yet. Finish work could be a bit better but I'm impressed by the innovation and improvements from the first few runs. Definite improvements from previous generations.


Gunga, I'm so glad you like it!! 


KITROBASKIN said:


> I too would like to get one of these innovative flashlights, and for the record; machining marks or any other 'imperfections' are totally OK with me. Seems like Fraz Lab would be better off completing flashlights rather than spending time with attempts at perfecting the looks of the surface.


We got the bead blaster in an attempt to hide the machining marks, but overall most folks seem okay with the level at which I am capable of machining on whatever machine we are using at the time. I am so glad that the design speaks for itself, but both will continue to get better as we go (although, probably not at the same pace). Thanks for your support, KB!!


bigburly912 said:


> I ran over mine with a 17k JLG telehandler, I don’t care what it looks like as long as it holds up to that abuse


Aww, that's awesome BigB!! Glad she held steady, but if you ever have an issue just send it to us and it will come back to you all patched up. 

We are so happy that y'all are all still here - one of us will be back in a bit to knock out some more of these responses. 

The design keeps improving and we are BOTH still managing everything as best we can. I can see from the photos that some of y'all have received their latest shipment and noticed we have started a few new things - more on all that later!! 

Thanks so much to all of you for continuing to follow along!!


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 24, 2022)

speckacuda said:


> We are still here, though not quite as often as we once were!!
> 
> Gunga, I'm so glad you like it!!
> 
> ...



I've read before that you had a lot of issues with the optics, being delivered bunched up and with dirt/fingerprints on it, did you manage to make any strides on that front? 
Also how much variation is there in the optics? I know mine has a beam that would make a white wall hunter cry uncontrollably.


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 25, 2022)

I just realized the Fenix PD36R pocket clip that fits the Malkoff MD21700 almost fits the Tiny Nugget. It was just a bit tight and was scraping when turning so I tried to bend it a bit to fit properly but did not succeed. 
Does anyone have maybe a 21700 flashlight clip that you could try? I feel like I maybe onto something.


----------



## speckacuda (Jun 28, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> I mean that's all and well, Jordy over at FocusWorks changes something in the machining or the materials all the time, but after two years of production refinement I would imagine there would be some goods available for purchase
> 
> then again, I'm no machinist, I'm just utterly confused


I'm sure that you can see the difference in our lights and Peak's lights now that you own a Tiny Nugget, and a quick look back through this thread will let you know the massive amount of changes done in the past four years (and there's even more that never made it to the photos). Also, most if not all the other companies you've mentioned have hired employees that help out with their day-to-day operation, while we are still a crew of only two (that still attempts to keeps the house clean, dogs and ourselves fed, yard kept, website going, social media and email answered, stay current on new LED tech, stay current on new battery tech, stay current on new machining technique as well as finishing techniques, yada yada yada...) and we haven't even gotten to the time it takes to actually manufacture, finish, and box them up for delivers (also still only the two of us). 

Thankfully, folks seem to like our little creations, so they sell VERY quickly when we do drop them onto the site. 



scalpel_ninja said:


> I have a Tiny Tank 18350 and it really lives up to its name as a tank.
> 
> I believe the production volume is limited by the shop being a two person operation. The closest equivalent I can think of is Grimsmo Knives where it’s two brothers and a handful of employees. They’re charging about $900 per knife. Fraz and Speckacuda are awesome people and make a great product for the price.


I love this comment, and you are correct about all of it (especially the part about the Tiny Tank - it's a beast). Thank you for understanding!! 



dotCPF said:


> I second the above, you will be updated when your package ships (I've always been) it just sometimes takes a week or two to get everything out the door.
> 
> Having done it myself for only a couple dozen people at a time, not only is is surprisingly time consuming, you also have to be sure, especially behind a brand you have created, that you aren't messing anything up..... it is quite embarrassing and an even more massive headache and time sink!


I also love and agree wholeheartedly with this comment - the two of us haven't sacrificed the last decade and put our name on these babies just to sling out the door like an Amazon package at the end. We catch a lot of little things right as we box them up, from cosmetic flaws to things that just feel off, and I think that helps ensure the person on the other end gets exactly what they're expecting (from the correct order itself to the function of the light). Thank you so much!!



kerneldrop said:


> Do you proceed with ordering a light that isn’t in stock and it just ships to you when it does?
> 
> @fulee9999 did you luck up and find one in stock?


This is my actual nightmare - my heart and nervous system can't handle any more pre-orders!! It's just too stressful, and everything seems to be trying to break down or die when we do it. Fraz and I only take money for lights if they're already made and the customer knows exactly what they're going to get in the box. Turbodog is the only one who was surprised when his arrived, but he gave me permission beforehand to get wild with it. 


thermal guy said:


> 😂😂 they do come in other colors. She’s a tank man.


Fraz is more of the Henry Ford type with the colors, I like the dark arts though so I've been dabbling. The can come in other colors, but it never turns out like I think it will. Dan has my favorite light ever on earth that I've ever custom colored, Spring Fling. Colors at your own risk!! 



Mgizler said:


> I LOVE those. I actually looked to see if there were any available.Awesome score man!


Thank you for those kind words!! I have a page on the site that has a few examples, but I haven't listed more at this moment. There will probably be one for the 4th of July though... 



Banzai310 said:


> Fingers crossed, I’ve been waiting 10 years for the 3xAA version that was talked about back then. What awesome lights, love to see all the iterations and changes over the years. They had a vision and stuck with it, kudos!


The AA is still on the list, but we are trying to keep the efficiency train moving. That means we have to design while the parts are machined, and we try to make everything as modular as possible (Fraz is a minimalist at heart, and it shows in the designs) so most things fit together across the models. Right now, we are trying to get the SL converted over to the QT engine design because of its ease of assembly (which helps us greatly) and efficiency. The Lumenite is next to be converted over and refined after that. 

I'll be back in a bit to answer more, and I still appreciate each and every one of you who took the time to comment here in the last few months. You are all a vital part to this story!!


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 29, 2022)

speckacuda said:


> I'm sure that you can see the difference in our lights and Peak's lights now that you own a Tiny Nugget, and a quick look back through this thread will let you know the massive amount of changes done in the past four years (and there's even more that never made it to the photos). Also, most if not all the other companies you've mentioned have hired employees that help out with their day-to-day operation, while we are still a crew of only two (that still attempts to keeps the house clean, dogs and ourselves fed, yard kept, website going, social media and email answered, stay current on new LED tech, stay current on new battery tech, stay current on new machining technique as well as finishing techniques, yada yada yada...) and we haven't even gotten to the time it takes to actually manufacture, finish, and box them up for delivers (also still only the two of us).
> 
> Thankfully, folks seem to like our little creations, so they sell VERY quickly when we do drop them onto the site.



I can see how that takes a Herculean effort, and I wish you nothing but the best, this is a great product at a competitive price.
I sincerely hope you will be able to ramp up production in the future so more people will be able to enjoy your products and keep us posted if you do a colored run again, I'm sure even people who already have a TinyNugget/Tank would love to get one 

Ps: I too love mine, to be honest I've using it almost everyday at home, with the Nichia 219BT this little tank seems to run forever!
PPs: One thing I realized would be an awesome addition is tritium slots... Just imagine!


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 29, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> PPs: One thing I realized would be an awesome addition is tritium slots... Just imagine!



Not everyone is a super-hard-user requiring tritium slots though


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 29, 2022)

“Dan has my favorite light ever on earth that I've ever custom colored, Spring Fling. Colors at your own risk!!”

she’s a beauty! Sorry but you can’t have it back😁 I have to hide it from my little one while I’m at work 😂😂


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 29, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Not everyone is a super-hard-user requiring tritium slots though



fair enough, but it wouldn't really ruin the design as well, if done properly

- What are those little crevasses on the side?
- Uhm... cooling fins!
- Okay cool.

but seriously, for example in the LF SW01 tail, it's not that evident what the extra indents are for


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 29, 2022)

As an extreme hard user trit slots will just weaken the integrity of the metal during my daily use, and give away my location


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 29, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> As an extreme hard user trit slots will just weaken the integrity of the metal during my daily use, and give away my location



okay, so how about having it as an *option*? so hardcore ninjas can have their full bodied lights and other people can have their trit slots?


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 29, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> okay, so how about having it as an *option*? so hardcore ninjas can have their full bodied lights and other people can have their trit slots?



Now a benefit to the open trit slots would be weight savings like flutes on a barrel.
That way I can keep my mobility for when retreating is the only option


----------



## Ekpon (Jun 30, 2022)

Awesome! The disco party crowd and the combat operators are on board too!! 
I fully understand, that taking involuntarily pre-orders puts a lot of stress in the process. Though to me personally, missing a drop again puts also a lot of stress on me. JK. I hope I make the next drop though.


----------



## FullyArmed (Jul 3, 2022)

speckacuda said:


> Thank you for those kind words!! I have a page on the site that has a few examples, but I haven't listed more at this moment. There will probably be one for the 4th of July though...











QT Nugget – Say, Can You See?


A Tiny Nugget SL, with a custom anodized finish.




frazlabs.com





Heads up! Have a safe weekend everyone!


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 3, 2022)

DAMN! Who got that beautiful Galaxy!?


----------



## Mgizler (Jul 5, 2022)

FullyArmed said:


> QT Nugget – Say, Can You See?
> 
> 
> A Tiny Nugget SL, with a custom anodized finish.
> ...


Wow I would have loved to snag this!!


----------



## Ekpon (Jul 8, 2022)

Does anybody know, why the website is down?


----------



## fulee9999 (Jul 8, 2022)

it's up again, probably maintenance


----------



## Berserker26 (Jul 12, 2022)

Did anybody have a chance to photo the QT next to the nugget?


----------



## mesa232323 (Jul 13, 2022)

I will help you out with that later. I try to buy all of them so no one has them.


----------



## speckacuda (Jul 13, 2022)

Berserker26 said:


> Did anybody have a chance to photo the QT next to the nugget?


I got you, fam!! So sorry I haven't put a photo of the QT Nugget on the site, that completely slipped my mind and I slightly oversold the last drop, so we don't have a pretty one for show... 🤦‍♀️

This is an 18350 QT that I'm using as a tester for a different finish beside a Tiny Nugget SL 18350. If you want hard numbers, they're as follows:

TNSL
Length - 3.13"
Width - 1.31"

TNQT
Length -2.863"
Width - 1.217"


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 13, 2022)

Oh! That is a small guy ain’t it. Very nice.


----------



## speckacuda (Jul 14, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> On their latest offerings....Do we know more about their technology and components used?
> The QTC material used in the past by other makers has not been available for a while. What QTC do they use?
> 
> I want one to support the niche, their business, and because @thermal guy has one....but with its size I'm trying to envision how I'd use it or carry it since it's not pocketable and doesn't have a clip.
> @thermal guy probably has his on a neck lanyard.


We stockpiled a bunch a while back, but we have been dabbling with testing other offerings recently - there's a bunch of companies that make 'smart rubber' and 'conductive rubber', but all behave a bit differently. A neck lanyard would be neat, I have an old sterling silver ring top mechanical pencil that I'd love to wear as a necklace - nothing beats functional jewelry!! Thermal Guy can start a fashion revolution with our lights, he has the prettiest one (so far, at least)!! I modeled a magnetic mount that can be 3D printed, I just need to add it to the site (along with the battery sleeves). Also, if I didn't get a light to you already, send me a PM and I'll get you on the list for the next go-round, which should be next week or so. 



thermal guy said:


> Lol I got this!


So far, you're the only one, but there may be more. I am trying to come up with a fun something to send along to names I recognize. A lot of y'all have been here cheering since the beginning (back in 2013 or so), and that's longer than some people we know in real life - I'd like to reward you for the morale boost during those early years. 


ledbetter said:


> The skinniest gal at a weight watchers meeting.


I am making this into a sticker, because that is really the perfect description!! 


Mgizler said:


> I would be interested to see the QT next to the SL.. there really is a huge difference in this one compared to my last one. I don’t mind having this one in my pocket.


Photo is posted! Also, I've used a Surefire CR123 in my TNSL with no noticeable rattle. 


vand3537 said:


> did anyone get any 21700's this drop? I'm signed up for the email notifications for that one, but never got any email. been trying to buy one for like 2 years


We haven't made any 21700's since 2020, the design changed and we haven't updated them to match the new engines yet. They will be back, but it will be a few more months. 


fulee9999 said:


> I've read before that you had a lot of issues with the optics, being delivered bunched up and with dirt/fingerprints on it, did you manage to make any strides on that front?
> Also how much variation is there in the optics? I know mine has a beam that would make a white wall hunter cry uncontrollably.


Optics are one of the few things we don't have control over - some orders are shipped in baggies, others are individually wrapped inside a plastic case. Different emitters definitely play better with them than others, the folks here in this thread know far more about different led combos with all the optics we use. I will say the 351D looks the best with the optic in the TNSL and the SST20 looks the best with the optic in the QT Nugget. 


kerneldrop said:


> As an extreme hard user trit slots will just weaken the integrity of the metal during my daily use, and give away my location


We really want to keep with the bulletproof, very minimal design that requires as little extra machining as possible. 


Mgizler said:


> Wow I would have loved to snag this!!


There will be more custom dyed lights, don't worry!! 

Here's a teaser for those who are still reading - QT Gold's in progress!!


----------



## Seanzo (Jul 14, 2022)

speckacuda said:


> We stockpiled a bunch a while back, but we have been dabbling with testing other offerings recently - there's a bunch of companies that make 'smart rubber' and 'conductive rubber', but all behave a bit differently. A neck lanyard would be neat, I have an old sterling silver ring top mechanical pencil that I'd love to wear as a necklace - nothing beats functional jewelry!! Thermal Guy can start a fashion revolution with our lights, he has the prettiest one (so far, at least)!! I modeled a magnetic mount that can be 3D printed, I just need to add it to the site (along with the battery sleeves). Also, if I didn't get a light to you already, send me a PM and I'll get you on the list for the next go-round, which should be next week or so.
> 
> 
> So far, you're the only one, but there may be more. I am trying to come up with a fun something to send along to names I recognize. A lot of y'all have been here cheering since the beginning (back in 2013 or so), and that's longer than some people we know in real life - I'd like to reward you for the morale boost during those early years.
> ...


And I do enjoy my QT Gold!


----------



## Mgizler (Jul 14, 2022)

Oh wow that’s a little guy! I need one!!!


----------



## speckacuda (Aug 2, 2022)

Here are some comparison photos showing the size difference between the Tiny Nugget SL and the newest QT Nugget, as well as a bezel comparison of the QT Nugget with a 20mm optic and the newest QT featuring a 26.5mm optic (name pending at this moment). As you can see, it's significant!!

We will add inventory around 10pm CST tomorrow (August 2nd) of QT Gold 18350's and QT Nugget 18650's to the website. Notifications will go out as soon as the inventory is added to the site. This will be our biggest drop yet (translation - it will take a bit to get it all out the door) and I hope you all have a chance to get in on the fun!!


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 2, 2022)

I have a QT-L Nugget 18650 on the way.

I usually don’t get in on drops but I woke up around 9:59 and figured well that’s fate

Looks like y’all sold out of the 18650 in a minute and the other stuff in about 5 mins.


----------



## Berserker26 (Aug 2, 2022)

Grabbed a QT Shiny Gold. Looking forward to getting a hold of it!


----------



## wweiss (Aug 2, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> I have a QT-L Nugget 18650 on the way.
> 
> I usually don’t get in on drops but I woke up around 9:59 and figured well that’s fate
> 
> Looks like y’all sold out of the 18650 in a minute and the other stuff in about 5 mins.


So, you’re the B’strd that got it before me! I didn’t see the email until after I flushed and was too late…. Sniff.


----------



## vand3537 (Aug 3, 2022)

sells out way too quick. FrazLabs, please raise your prices so I have more time to react


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> I have a QT-L Nugget 18650 on the way.
> 
> I usually don’t get in on drops but I woke up around 9:59 and figured well that’s fate
> 
> Looks like y’all sold out of the 18650 in a minute and the other stuff in about 5 mins.


Started looking after you texted me ab the drop. Got in bed right at 11 here on the east coast. Drop happened right about 11:02. Ended up with a shiny gold. Threads should be nice and smooth. 😁


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 3, 2022)

vand3537 said:


> sells out way too quick. FrazLabs, please raise your prices so I have more time to react


Mine just so happens to be for sale...$250 😂


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 3, 2022)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Started looking after you texted me ab the drop. Got in bed right at 11 here on the east coast. Drop happened right about 11:02. Ended up with a shiny gold. Threads should be nice and smooth. 😁



Nice! Battleproof lights that we need in our EDC rotation 
I'll send you some 519a to screw down in it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Is it that easy that a non modder can do it? I know there is no wires, guess you just pop the new board in and screw it down?

You the man Kernel! Hard users unite.


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 3, 2022)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Is it that easy that a non modder can do it? I know there is no wires, guess you just pop the new board in and screw it down?
> 
> You the man Kernel! Hard users unite.



They even supply the allen head tool. Just pop the new board in (positive to the left) and snug it down.
I use the same board.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Sweet! So simple a FL man can do it.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 3, 2022)

Positive to the left if your standing in front of it? Or if your behind? exactly why I send my stuff out for upgrades 😁


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Gotta look before you take old one out lol!


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 3, 2022)

haha. try it both ways. One way it works, other way it doesn't.

I'll send @thermal guy a 7200k XPL
Thermal said he's not delicate enough to appreciate the 519a tint


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 3, 2022)

Make (scribe) a locator mark 💪


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 3, 2022)

I'd have to ask @speckacuda on how the QTC material would react, but you can mount an SBT90.2 on a 16mm board.

There's a lot of super lumen LEDs that are available.
SFT40 would be nice

@speckacuda - How much current can you pump thru the QTC material? SFT40 would be super nice. SBT90.2 is kinda pushing on that too much side, but SFT40 is an excellent all around super-lumen LED.


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 3, 2022)

SFT40 and 519a about to be ready to go in the Nugget

SFT40 will hit 2600 lumens at 10 amps, 2,000 lumens at 5 amps.

But with lumens comes heat and heat kills the LED eventually. 

I prefer nice tint and balanced output like what the 519a can do, but I have these to try


----------



## Berserker26 (Aug 3, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> SFT40 and 519a about to be ready to go in the Nugget
> 
> SFT40 will hit 2600 lumens at 10 amps, 2,000 lumens at 5 amps.
> 
> ...



Did you buy these made or make them yourself? I want to put a 519a into mine as well


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 3, 2022)

What color temperature is that 519a?


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 3, 2022)

I have them all except 519a 4000k. I can’t find them. I have all of the 219b, which is still a fantastic LED.

Here are all of the R9080 offerings:





And you can dedome the 519a to change the tint, too.
A 4500k dedomed is around 3500k. A 5700k dedomed is around 4200k.
5000k dedomed is perfection. @PoliceScannerMan can tell us what tint that is…I don’t remember off hand.

@Berserker26 - I make these. Some I get made because it’s cheaper, but any Nichia I do myself.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 4, 2022)

519a 5000K dedome is awesome , but wimpy. 😁


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 15, 2022)

Hopefully it’s ok to ask here, but I’ve got a QT-L on the way and I was wondering which of these emitters would work without frying. Thanks everyone!

E17A 1850k
SST-20 Deep Red
Nichia 219b
Nichia 519a dedomed
Edit: it appears from recent comments the 519a works


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 15, 2022)

TentativeMeteorite said:


> Hopefully it’s ok to ask here, but I’ve got a QT-L on the way and I was wondering which of these emitters would work without frying. Thanks everyone!
> 
> E17A 1850k
> SST-20 Deep Red
> ...



E17A is max 700mA
SST-20 Deep Red is max 2000mA. S
real-world use tends to be higher, but the hotter it gets the shorter the life is. There are no exceptions to that. Heat kills LEDs. 

I'm assuming the QTC current is only limited by what the battery drain is...I'm not sure the technology. I'd email them. 
I don't think the light has a driver.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 15, 2022)

Professor Kernel has spoken, class dismissed.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 15, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> E17A is max 700mA
> SST-20 Deep Red is max 2000mA. S
> real-world use tends to be higher, but the hotter it gets the shorter the life is. There are no exceptions to that. Heat kills LEDs.
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated. I’ve been a fan of flashlights for a good while, but I’m just finally figuring out how some of the stuff works. Embarrassingly, I didn’t think about using the battery to limit power. Oops!


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm sending a FedEx driver over to pickup the package


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2022)

I got a label printed, no movement yet.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 17, 2022)

My tracking says Friday. I just ordered a few dedomed 519a in different CCTs to try out. 5700, 4500, 2700. Hank said their 16mm board isn’t compatible with the E17A so I’m hoping the DD 2700k fills the void.

Edit: does anyone have battery recommendations that are safe for the QT-L with 519a? I’ve got Samsung 30Q and Sanyo NCR18650GA here.


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 17, 2022)

E17A is it's own foot print. The other LEDs you mentioned are 3535


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 17, 2022)

TentativeMeteorite said:


> My tracking says Friday. I just ordered a few dedomed 519a in different CCTs to try out. 5700, 4500, 2700. Hank said their 16mm board isn’t compatible with the E17A so I’m hoping the DD 2700k fills the void.
> 
> Edit: does anyone have battery recommendations that are safe for the QT-L with 519a? I’ve got Samsung 30Q and Sanyo NCR18650GA here.


May I ask where you bought the dedomed 519A?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2022)

TentativeMeteorite said:


> My tracking says Friday.



Well dern, still label created here.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 17, 2022)

wolfstyle said:


> May I ask where you bought the dedomed 519A?


From Hank Wang at Emissar/Noctigon. I emailed him and he asked me to order whatever number of this linked item I wanted and then email him my order number with what emitters I wanted and he would “ship according,” as always. Great service from Hank! He has domed and dedomed, but not sure if he has 4K or 5k. He sometimes has stuff that isn’t listed, but I didn’t ask this time. These are red boards, I would think white boards might be a bit better for tint, but I’m familiar with Hank so that’s where I went. I’d really like to learn to solder my own, but I’m just starting to learn how all this stuff works.

Item link


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 17, 2022)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Well dern, still label created here.


I bet it’s already there and they just need to scan it still. I know these sorts of scans have been taking longer for me as the years go by. I’ve even had packages not get scanned until a few facilities down the way lately. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Berserker26 (Aug 17, 2022)

TentativeMeteorite said:


> From Hank Wang at Emissar/Noctigon. I emailed him and he asked me to order whatever number of this linked item I wanted and then email him my order number with what emitters I wanted and he would “ship according,” as always. Great service from Hank! He has domed and dedomed, but not sure if he has 4K or 5k. He sometimes has stuff that isn’t listed, but I didn’t ask this time. These are red boards, I would think white boards might be a bit better for tint, but I’m familiar with Hank so that’s where I went. I’d really like to learn to solder my own, but I’m just starting to learn how all this stuff works.
> 
> Item link



Just so I get this correct in my brain - did you get the MCPCB with 519a on it from hank or just the LED?


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 18, 2022)

Obviously Fraz realized the level of super-hard-users @PoliceScannerMan and me are and decided to machine us new beefier lights that will hold up to the punishment our EDC lights go through day in day out


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 18, 2022)

My F5 button has timed out the USPS website 📭


----------



## turbodog (Aug 19, 2022)

Recently, my light does not get nearly as hot as when it was new. Batteries are not a problem. Brightness seems about the same... compared it with other lights to make a educated comparison.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 19, 2022)

the beam is pretty wide on these. You might not see 100-200 lumens difference. I’d take the QTC out and see if it gets brighter. If it does then you’re QTC might need replacement.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 20, 2022)

A request to the wizardry of Fraz Labs: Give us early-to-bed enthusiasts a chance for your flashlights. Instead of always posting availability late at night, how about posting early morn some of the time. Missed this latest opportunity again.


----------



## fulee9999 (Aug 20, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> A request to the wizardry of Fraz Labs: Give us early-to-bed enthusiasts a chance for your flashlights. Instead of always posting availability late at night, how about posting early morn some of the time. Missed this latest opportunity again.



have you tried sending a mail to Felicia? maybe she can hold on one for you in the next drop


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 20, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> A request to the wizardry of Fraz Labs: Give us early-to-bed enthusiasts a chance for your flashlights. Instead of always posting availability late at night, how about posting early morn some of the time. Missed this latest opportunity again.



They sold out of the 18650 in 1 minute, and the gold in under 10 mins.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 21, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> have you tried sending a mail to Felicia? maybe she can hold on one for you in the next drop


I don't know, kind of sounds unfair.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 21, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I don't know, kind of sounds unfair.


Maybe if they had a controlled drop. Give folks in different time zones a chance to purchase?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Whats the best 18350 to run in these?


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 22, 2022)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Whats the best 18350 to run in these?



hard to beat this one if it fits.... it's a chunky battery

3amp discharge is right where it needs to be for these single emitter flashlights









18350 Keeppower P1835C3 1400mAh Protected Button Top


18350 Keeppower P1835C3 1400mAh Protected Button Top




www.illumn.com


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Thanks Kernel


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 22, 2022)

Yeah I use the keep power protected. works for me


----------



## Berserker26 (Aug 23, 2022)

I have an uprotected flat top at home already that I've used with other lights, is that going to be ok with the Fraz?


----------



## fulee9999 (Aug 23, 2022)

Berserker26 said:


> I have an uprotected flat top at home already that I've used with other lights, is that going to be ok with the Fraz?



if you know how to use unprotected cells in flashlights with no low-voltage protection then sure, otherwise no


----------



## Berserker26 (Aug 23, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> if you know how to use unprotected cells in flashlights with no low-voltage protection then sure, otherwise no


Fantastic. I do, thanks!


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 30, 2022)

I received my MCPCBs with 519a in the mail today and when attempting the swap I noticed the original MCPCB has solder on the contact points that fit into grooves on the bottom the plates that connect to the screws. I was under the impression these could be swapped without solder. Do I need to add some solder to the contact points? Thanks!


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Aug 31, 2022)

If I remember correctly, the pads on the MCPCB needs to be tinned with solder to contact the screws correctly. So technically solder is needed, but no soldering to any wires.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 31, 2022)

scalpel_ninja said:


> If I remember correctly, the pads on the MCPCB needs to be tinned with solder to contact the screws correctly. So technically solder is needed, but no soldering to any wires.


Thank you! I guess it’s time to order some soldering stuff.


----------



## fulee9999 (Aug 31, 2022)

technically you can put any conductive material between the pcb and the clamps to achieve this, but yes, as ninja said a small blob of solder works best


----------



## kerneldrop (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm glad I saw this before sending out a SFT40 and a few 519a. 
I wouldn't have guessed it would be needed since a clamp screws down on the positive and negative pads.
I'll check it out this evening


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 31, 2022)

Can't help wondering if the contact surface of the clamp can be shaped to enhance conductivity (?) Perhaps grinding away material around the intended contact with the pcb? Wild guess of course, haven't seen one in person.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Aug 31, 2022)

I ordered some solder and thermal compound. It was already disassembled so I tested without solder and it didn’t work without it. Shipment should be here Saturday and then I’ll give soldering for the first time a go! I also received some frosted wide Carclo lenses to swap in and some low amperage cells.

Edit: I went with Panasonic NCR18650BE cells


----------



## Berserker26 (Sep 2, 2022)

Gee I'm not having much luck with mine. I have an unprotected 18350 at 1.35inch's/34mm long and it's almost too short - I'm not seeing any of the low moonlight levels (my regular Emisar D4V2 is miles lower) it just jumps to a much higher mode, have tried 2 pieces of QTC. I ordered a slightly longer protected battery which I thought would help, it arrived but is 1mm too long and doesn't engage at all. I'm going to have to order the one in this thread from Illumen, shipped to Australia is about $40AUD. Don't know if it's a battery issue or what.
Also have weird corona around the beam, see photo's where it's on top then i rotate the light so you can see it's at the bottom. Have reseated the optic but no differece. Have ordered some frosted optics so hope they help. Any ideas?
PS - not complaining, have spoken to Fraz Labs and they are very helpful, just wouldn't mind checking with the hive mind as well


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Sep 2, 2022)

That is odd… here are photos of my emitter and board in the Tiny Tank 18350. Beam isn’t perfectly even, but no obvious lopsided corona. The low is nowhere near moonlight, but I just view the QTC as a simple and crude way of adjusting brightness, nothing like control with more sophisticated hardware or firmware.

Edit: I use unprotected Keeppower 18350s.


----------



## fulee9999 (Sep 2, 2022)

Berserker26 said:


> I'm not seeing any of the low moonlight levels



I've tried with mine with both a CR123 primary cell and a RCR123 li-ion and it works perfectly well, I can easily set it to lower output than my tritium fob



Berserker26 said:


> have weird corona around the beam



the LED and PCB have to be seated in a very specific way to have an even beam pattern, mine has a fairly uneven beam pattern, you can check it from my post from before here





Fraz Labs Mechanical Flashlights (formerly QTC Non-Battery Crush)


Ha. They did a custom color for me. The desk's dark colors are causing it to look darker than it is... light's a shade more toward rose than pink. And I can do the cube. I set yearly goals for new stuff. 2020 rubik's cube 2021 lockpicking 2022 ???




www.candlepowerforums.com


----------



## kerneldrop (Sep 2, 2022)

Berserker26 said:


> Gee I'm not having much luck with mine. I have an unprotected 18350 at 1.35inch's/34mm long and it's almost too short - I'm not seeing any of the low moonlight levels (my regular Emisar D4V2 is miles lower) it just jumps to a much higher mode, have tried 2 pieces of QTC. I ordered a slightly longer protected battery which I thought would help, it arrived but is 1mm too long and doesn't engage at all. I'm going to have to order the one in this thread from Illumen, shipped to Australia is about $40AUD. Don't know if it's a battery issue or what.
> Also have weird corona around the beam, see photo's where it's on top then i rotate the light so you can see it's at the bottom. Have reseated the optic but no differece. Have ordered some frosted optics so hope they help. Any ideas?
> PS - not complaining, have spoken to Fraz Labs and they are very helpful, just wouldn't mind checking with the hive mind as well



You can unscrew the tailcap for longer batteries...use split ring pliers.
Your optic and LED are not perfectly centered in the flashlight head. Neither is mine.
The machining and finish have imperfections for sure. It is what it is. 
I bought the light because it's bombproof...so I guess it checks the boxes for me.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Sep 3, 2022)

I soldered the MCPCB and now it’s working great. The tint is glorious on the dedomed 519a 4500k. The frosted Carclo 10260 I put in makes a big dark spot in the center of the beam, I’m going to try some of the other types I ordered when I open it back up tomorrow. Also, my beam was lopsided and rough like that with the stock emitter. The 519a dedome doesn’t have this issue at all so far, so after I sort this dark spot out it’ll be amazing.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok, I couldn’t wait. Opened it back up and tested the stock optic which I think is a Carclo 10048 plain tight spot. This has an even worse tightly focused donut. Ended up using the frosted medium Carclo 10108 which works flawlessly with the dedomed 519a. The wide frosted even with DC fix has a pretty bad donut I couldn’t accept.


----------



## kerneldrop (Sep 4, 2022)

SFT40 is a no go in that optic. 
It’s not usable, even for the roughest user that just wants light. 

The beam has a large square right in the middle.


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 4, 2022)

So is the square in the middle or on the right which one?😁


----------



## kerneldrop (Sep 4, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> So is the square in the middle or on the right which one?😁



haha. middle right, not middle left.


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 4, 2022)

Lol ya there definitely more of a real world use light. They don’t do well on a shelf 😁


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 4, 2022)

My brass QT is a user. Heavy but it’s a pleasure to use. Hopefully I drop it soon.


----------



## Berserker26 (Sep 5, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> You can unscrew the tailcap for longer batteries...use split ring pliers.


I don't know if you can on the QT Gold - the bottom is 1 solid piece


----------



## Banzai310 (Sep 6, 2022)

If anyone is looking for one, the Flashlight Fanatics FB group has this for sale:

Fraz Labs QT-L Nugget - 18650
NIB $142 shipped priority in their wooden crate. $125 plus priority shipping to ship that crate. 

I’m still holding out for the AA version when it someday comes available, but figured someone here might be interested.


----------



## Berserker26 (Sep 7, 2022)

An update

I received the 10108 Medium Frosted Optic and installed it. So much better. Also what I think was contributing to the issue is the black O Ring in the head - it's sort of juuussst too small. As I screwed in the head any of the O ring that was peeking out I pushed it carefully back in. Now - clean beam. And much better with the frosted optic in my humble opinion. Now just to give the slightly longer battery a go when it arrives.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 22, 2022)

A hard user who had the keenness of mind and quickness of spirit snagged a qt 18650 recently. He offered to sell it to me. A many-years dream has been fulfilled at last. The wait was worth it but understand that what other members have reported are accurate regarding the nature of the finished product.

It is a flashlight in a category of its own. The light quality is nice; wondering what emitter is used.

Here, with our nightly users: son’s Convoy S2+, wife’s Emisar D4 and Zebralight SC64 LE, and yours truly Lumintop FW1A with THE Emisar D1.


----------



## kerneldrop (Sep 22, 2022)

4000k Samsung 351D


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 22, 2022)

@ KITROBASKIN - that QT 18650 is just photoshopped in without beam shots


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 24, 2022)

Glenn7 said:


> @ KITROBASKIN - that QT 18650 is just photoshopped in without beam shots


As good as it gets: Hard User tweaked the beam cast before deciding to sell it to me.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 24, 2022)

Here, an awesome Oveready rig with their DIP dropin. Note the TIR irregularities in the beam.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 24, 2022)

Speaking of beam casts with stuff, here is a favorite EagTac D25LC2 mk2 (now relegated to backup in work pack because of the Emisar D1) probably designed for a different LED but has the notable sst20 for decent throw. Check out the ring outside of the hotspot.


----------



## kerneldrop (Sep 24, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> As good as it gets: Hard User tweaked the beam cast before deciding to sell it to me.



Bam, and it takes the higher capacity batteries. 
It's asking to be ran over by a train, but then you'd derail the train.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 25, 2022)

Really enjoying the ability to use some of my larger diameter, longer protected batteries in this tool. 

Getting to know this dimming capability, I used a head strap to enable constant use for over an hour putting together a small cabinet. Sometimes the light intensity wavered, even blinked a couple times. Not the end of the world, but something to be aware of. Occasional brief use seems very normal with a steady light output. This flashlight can go really dim but the consistency seems to be more of an issue at lower adjustments (Thinking all of this has been covered before)

Is it not a good idea to tighten too firmly to get maximum brightness?


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 25, 2022)

I don’t think they recommend over tightening it. Mine will act up from time to time. And I will have to pop the QTC holder out literally just put it back in and it’s fine. Not sure why.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 24, 2022)

After adjusting the tailcap inner spring base, this Fraz flashlight is wonderfully functioning. Tried a Sony VTC variant and it works so well. Since its arrival, I have used it every evening; just love it. The coating/anodizing is smooth/pleasing to the touch. Edges are radiused to perfection (inner edges both sides of narrower body have a little sharper angle; genius!) It is a wonderful size and solid weight but not too much weight.


----------



## mesa232323 (Nov 1, 2022)

Added some brass to my collection


----------



## turbodog (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm getting hour an a half runtime each evening for a project. Think I've work out the regulating material... light flickers for no reason and doesn't get beyond ~300 lumens.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Nov 2, 2022)

turbodog said:


> I'm getting hour an a half runtime each evening for a project. Think I've work out the regulating material... light flickers for no reason and doesn't get beyond ~300 lumens.


Pop out the holder for the capsule and reseat the capsule on the magnet and then pop the holder back in, it should be back to normal. This happens to me if I twist too far. The capsule will continue working fine after reseating in my experience. Don’t even need to flip it over just give it a wiggle or a slight turn.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 2, 2022)

Rarely now does mine flicker after adjusting overall internal length. When setting it down on a table in tailstand mode it will blip once.

Wondering if Tentative Meteorite might do a simple video showing how to reseat. Seems like Fraz had a disassembly video but I just wanted to be sure for the future.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 2, 2022)

It’s very simple. Just tap the body upside down on the table. The QTC/holder will fall right out then if you want you can remove the QTC pill and put it back on. I never do. Then using pliers put the QTC holder back on. That’s it.


----------



## fulee9999 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hmm interesting. Mine never flickers. And I often use it as abmient/aux light, so it stays on sometimes all night.


----------



## Berserker26 (Nov 2, 2022)

Mine flickers a little at lower ramp, but only when ramping then it settles in when you stop twisting and there's no flicker.


----------



## fulee9999 (Nov 2, 2022)

oh you mean while adjusting it it flickers! yeah, mine does that, I thought while left on. I believe it's normal QTC behaviour, my Logan does that as well.


----------



## TentativeMeteorite (Nov 3, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> It’s very simple. Just tap the body upside down on the table. The QTC/holder will fall right out then if you want you can remove the QTC pill and put it back on. I never do. Then using pliers put the QTC holder back on. That’s it.


Exactly, or even wide tweezers. It can be done with fingers but it’s a pain! The small brass cube pops out, the capsule is a small black disc of rubber that’s held in place by a magnet. I just wiggle that black rubber a bit and slot the brass block back into place after. Make sure to note which side of the brass block has the deeper Groove and put it back the same way, or just be ok with breaking in the other side too.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 3, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> It’s very simple. Just tap the body upside down on the table. The QTC/holder will fall right out then if you want you can remove the QTC pill and put it back on. I never do. Then using pliers put the QTC holder back on. That’s it.



I rotated 90 degrees.

Worth noting that the light doesn't get hot anymore when running wide open.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 3, 2022)

turbodog said:


> I rotated 90 degrees.
> 
> Worth noting that the light doesn't get hot anymore when running wide open.


Take the QTC pill out and see if it gets hot. That’s supposed to be full power.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 3, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Take the QTC pill out and see if it gets hot. That’s supposed to be full power.



Same/slightly less bright than malkoff md2, so maybe 300-400 lumens IIRC.

No heat yet after 10 mins, room temp.

Brightness appears same regardless if 'magic dot' is in there or not. Color is on the green side a decent bit.

Is my emitter cooked? Link for a replacement?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 3, 2022)

> Are the newer pistons squarish?


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 3, 2022)

Ya. i have had much less problems with the round ones.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 3, 2022)

I did flip the qtc and performance is very good. I am not cranking down tight to get maximum lumens. 
Since we are not hearing from the masters, wondering if any CPF member can update us as to the status of Fraz Labs? This flashlight is getting used a lot every night and predawn.


----------



## wweiss (Dec 3, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I did flip the qtc and performance is very good. I am not cranking down tight to get maximum lumens.
> Since we are not hearing from the masters, wondering if any CPF member can update us as to the status of Fraz Labs? This flashlight is getting used a lot every night and predawn.


In my Tiny Tank, it was round. I found I had to flip it every week or so to “fluff” it up….


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 3, 2022)

Is Fraz Labs active on another social website? Are people getting notices of available stock these days?


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm so sorry for the hiatus for so long. We will (and especially me) will get to the questions asked asap. We have been converting from rented machines to infrastructure closer to home for quite some time. I'm sorry for the lack of communication for so long, but I promise to keep you informed as much as possible from now on. We see the questions and comments, and we (especially me.....Speck has been doing great) will answer them all. I'm sorry for the lack of coms.

-Fraz


----------



## globen6 (Dec 7, 2022)

interested.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks for the update! Very much wanting to know you all´s status, because the Fraz Labs flashlight I have is turning out to be an interesting and useful tool. 

It does help to read the knowledge you provide on your website, and do some things other flashlights are not involved in. I definitely want to talk about it more but only if stock is available, even if it continues to be limited stock. I think others will be pleased with your creation, yet recognize it is not for everyone. 

Carry on and Well done!


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 13, 2022)

Have been working on the successor to the Lumenite (the Lumenite II which hopefully can use 26650, 21700, and 18650. Works better in every way....and I even modded my first one with a ridiculous LED (heat sinking was an issue...for now......). We have some pics. I'll see if I can find something....


----------



## TheFraz (Dec 13, 2022)

Lum 2 on right, QT-L on left. The Lum 2 can be modded with some pretty interesting stuff I think. Trying to make it even beefier with the heat sinking.


----------



## kerneldrop (Dec 13, 2022)

Are you using a TIR? I put a SFT40 in one and it didn’t work well with the TIR


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 13, 2022)

26650!


----------



## euroken (Dec 13, 2022)

Been waiting for a 26650 a long time lol


----------



## hamhanded (Dec 15, 2022)

When can I buy one 😎


----------

